# Double Helix Cables Thread



## fusionramjet

Hello.  I wanted to start this thread because I've done business with Double Helix Cables (owner is Peter Bradstock) and it's been a pleasure.
  
 I have his Symbiote IEM cable and mini-to-mini interconnect, and he just made me a USB LOD cable to connect my iPod to my CLAS.  He normally doesn't make right angle connecters because of durability issues, but he made one for me in addition to the normal one, and he e-mailed me describing how he made it, as well as attaching a photo of it.  I'm very touched by the very significant amount of extra time and energy he put in for this.  Of note, at this point, he's not including right angle connectors in his regular production.
  
 Also, whenever I e-mail him questions, he's very responsive and very nice.
  
*So, I'm starting this DHC appreciation thread because not only does Mr. Bradstock make awesome cables, but he's an awesome business owner, delivering outstanding customer service!*
  
  
  
 ​


----------



## Chris_Himself

Dudes I buy from Peter time to time and I have suggested his stuff about a hundred times. His stuff is top notch, but from the PM's and e-mails we've exchanged he's a pretty chill guy and he knows his stuff.
   
  Peter, I appreciate you. No homo. Ok yeah, maybe a little.


----------



## grokit

X3 on Peter, he's very easy to work with. I have a bunch of his Macromolecules, they all have very good and consistent workmanship, they're always delivered on a timely basis, and I've never had any problems with them. It's a nice lightweight high-quality ergonomic cable.


----------



## scootermafia

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Dudes I buy from Peter time to time and I have suggested his stuff about a hundred times. His stuff is top notch, but from the PM's and e-mails we've exchanged he's a pretty chill guy and he knows his stuff.
> 
> Peter, I appreciate you. No homo. Ok yeah, maybe a little.


 

 Same time same place next Friday night?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Same time same place next Friday night?


----------



## scootermafia

You're not even gonna treat me to the Holiday Inn, you cad?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> You're not even gonna treat me to the Holiday Inn, you cad?


 

 That van looks better than some Holiday Inns I've seen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## grokit

That van is a Holiday Inn _Express_...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





grokit said:


> That van is a Holiday Inn _Express_...


 

 HA!
   
  se


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
   
  So it looks like you're in a position (boom bada bing) to get a good price on some Double Helix silver wires for an 11' run cable for the HD800?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> So it looks like you're in a position (boom bada bing) to get a good price on some Double Helix silver wires for an 11' run cable for the HD800?


 

 Don't think Peter will be able to beat this guy's prices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  But I can assure you Peter's cables are free of lice and bedbugs.
   
  se


----------



## scootermafia

That guy can build you a sweet cable with copper that he steals from the walls of your house.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> So it looks like you're in a position (boom bada bing) to get a good price on some Double Helix silver wires for an 11' run cable for the HD800?


 


  I'm sure we could work something out M 

  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Don't think Peter will be able to beat this guy's prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  AHAHAHAHAH oh man I don't know why I don't spend more time on this forum. Something about cable guys and rape humor


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> AHAHAHAHAH oh man I don't know why I don't spend more time on this forum. Something about cable guys and rape humor


 

 Yeah, funny things happen when you combine guys and cables.
   

   
  se


----------



## pompon

I have DHC Complement balanced for HD800 (but no more HD800) ... 
   
  Was an improvement over stock ... but I am comparing single end to balanced at the same time ...
   
  I know what a cable do for a headphone. I discover that with my HD650 after have tried for fun a SAA in discount. Sometimes we don't need new headphone ... just a new cable


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah, funny things happen when you combine guys and cables.
> 
> 
> 
> se


 
   
  You've already said too much.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah, funny things happen when you combine guys and cables.
> 
> 
> 
> se


 

 I'm pretty sure Peter is white so that makes me the asian guy... =/
  
  Quote: 





pompon said:


> I have DHC Complement balanced for HD800 (but no more HD800) ...
> 
> Was an improvement over stock ... but I am comparing single end to balanced at the same time ...
> 
> I know what a cable do for a headphone. I discover that with my HD650 after have tried for fun a SAA in discount. Sometimes we don't need new headphone ... just a new cable


 

 I want to try a DHC Complement for my HE-500's when they come in. I would buy an SAA but those things look unwieldly, it's like hanging a piece of marine rope off your headphones but obviously they're considered one of the best


----------



## scootermafia

This has turned into a make fun of Peter thread.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I want to try a DHC Complement...


----------



## scootermafia

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


>


 


  I mean I could probably build it since he's always been kind to give me help whenever I have questions, but I think it's the secret sauce that makes them so good..


----------



## scootermafia

It's really just mayonnaise, ketchup, and pickle relish mixed together...


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  .
   
  Actually I'm on an upgrade cycle, so one component change at a time. Otoh I can't rule out an early morning high-dosed caffeine induced knee-jerk purchase. The fingers get mighty shaky around the track pad.


----------



## scootermafia

Is going Pigmode like going beast mode, but more hardcore?


----------



## pigmode




----------



## DWbirdseye

Which end of the cable goes where?


----------



## sridhar3

This may yet be the best appreciation thread ever.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Peter, trade my silver dragon V3 HE-xx cable for one of your Molecule cables?


----------



## scootermafia

Already got one...try again yo


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Already got one...try again yo


 

 Ah ****.


----------



## scootermafia

You didn't even ask me about the Chris Himself discount.  It's a discount that only applies to Chris, Himself.


----------



## kyoshiro

this thread makes me wanna buy some DHC cables for DIY


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kyoshiro said:


> this thread makes me wanna buy some DHC cables for DIY


 

 I really wouldn't recommend that.
   
  Making your own cables can be dangerous. You might burn yourself, or, God forbid, put an eye out. Things like that are best left to trained professionals like Peter.
   
  Yeah, it costs a little more, but the money you'd save making your own cables would be cold comfort for being called "Popeye" for the rest of your life.
   
  Just sayin'.
   





   
  se


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





kyoshiro said:


> this thread makes me wanna buy some DHC cables for DIY


 


  DO EET


----------



## kyoshiro

I solder like a excavator, i put on my headlamp and make sure I'm topless cuz real men solder top less with flux flying all over marking them battle scars
  cable making is for real men with real sweat, best cables are made with sweat and manly tears!
  Oh and I use my stove to heat up shrink tubes as opposed to a heat gun as I have found it to be more manly than using a blow dryer.


----------



## scootermafia

I was clipping and trimming at a part that I was modding when I felt a tiny fragment of metal graze my eyebrow.  
   
  WEAR YOUR GOGGLES KIDS


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> I was clipping and trimming at a part that I was modding when I felt a tiny fragment of metal graze my eyebrow.
> 
> WEAR YOUR GOGGLES KIDS


 


  I would put on this helmet


----------



## kyoshiro

Lacking the headlight IMO


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I really wouldn't recommend that.
> 
> Making your own cables can be dangerous. You might burn yourself, or, God forbid, *put an eye out*. Things like that are best left to trained professionals like Peter.
> 
> ...


 
  I watched a ton of those cartoons and never got that about his name until now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> I was clipping and trimming at a part that I was modding when I felt a tiny fragment of metal graze my eyebrow.
> 
> WEAR YOUR GOGGLES KIDS


 
  Quote: 





kyoshiro said:


> Lacking the headlight IMO


 

 Two in one:


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I watched a ton of those cartoons and never got that about his name until now


 
   
  Just wait'll you figure out why she's called Olive Oyl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Different that this I assume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
   
_Olive Oyl is named after olive oil, used commonly in cooking or in salads. Segar's newspaper strips also featured a number of her relatives named after other oils, including her brother, Castor Oyl, their mother, Nana Oyl (after "banana oil," a mild slang phrase of the time used in the same way as horsefeathers, i.e. "nonsense"), their father, Cole Oyl, and Castor's estranged wife, Cylinda Oyl; more recently, Olive's nieces Diesel Oyl & Violet Oyl have appeared in the cartoons. Also among Olive's family are her two uncles, Otto Oyl and intrepid explorer Lubry Kent Oyl. Lubry Kent's gift to Castor and Olive, a lucky Whiffle Hen, led them into the adventure where they met Popeye. When Bobby London took over the strip from 1986 to 1992, he added the sultry blonde Sutra Oyl, Olive's cousin._


----------



## pigmode

We need to get this thread back on track.


----------



## devouringone3

Yes.
   
Where are Double Helix Cable located/based? Are they in the US? if not, are they worth the extra travelling distance over Moon and ALO audio? (I found them on Facebook and could locate them in Oklahoma US)
   
  I need to have re-termination a HP1000 made to best possible balanced 2*3 male pins (thinking of the Furutech gold, or the Valab plug they use on their flagship cable). And I'm more looking for excellence in workmanship than having shiny plugs in stock.
   
  I would also like a relatively cheap but reliable copper (but also considering silver...) adapter to bring it back to single ended when I'll want it to be.
   
   
  Is copper headphone cable + silver adapter doing well? Mixing elements
   
  Thanks, it's none other than Christ_himself who recommended made me discover double helix cables.
   
  This is the headphone I would like to have re-terminated. The previous owner had a "respectable Hi-Fi dealer" do the job (after left channel on the Grado plug started to cut off)... and since I always wanted to have a balanced headphone well it'll be this one:
   

   
  I would like to have made done a job similar to this:

  Maxfazer's picture and HP2
   
  But Alex from APS isn't around anymore... I would have asked him.


----------



## devouringone3

double post


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Where are Double Helix Cable located/based? Are they in the US? if not, are they worth the extra travelling distance over Moon and ALO audio?
> 
> I need to have re-termination a HP1000 made to best possible balanced 2*3 male pins (thinking of the Furutech gold, or the Valab plug they use on their flagship cable). And I'm more looking for excellence in workmanship than having shiny plugs in stock.


 
   
  What's your take on reterminating to 4-pin xlr and then two adapters for 4-pin xlr to 2x3-pin xlr + 4-pin xlr to 1/4" Single End?  Easier to transport imo, debate-ably less bulk on the end as well.


----------



## devouringone3

I kind of see the 4 pin XLR as an inbetween a 1/4 inch plug and a fully fledged dual 3 pins.
   
  I want either one of the two later, fully one type or another... and I don't want to be forced to always use adapters, 4 pins XLR aren't always found on balanced amps (but you can correct me on that).
   
  Right now I don't have a balanced amplifier but I want to buy a balanced DAC + Amp in the future.
   
   
   
  I have chosen to go with Moon Audio, I like the images of his cables and work on his website. Silver Dragon for the adapter, just for fun, to try out silver.
   
  Double Helix I'm keeping them in my pocket for the day I'll need a recable of a more high-end headphone... one that will actually need a cable will be my soon to be made Magnum, and I'm eyeing the Complement with Valab dual 3 pins... or a HP1 one day if the switches fail on me and that I need a cable make-over (I would put a Spore on this one! no actually it wouldn't fit, damn).


----------



## devouringone3

Wait, would I be better using four pin because the headphone cable as four wires?
   
  Dang, help meee! Does true balanced cables have six wires in them?


----------



## Chris_Himself

If you have the drive to get silver, you can actually have the headphones recabled by Grados themselves, and while they are there they will check to see if your drivers are matched too 
   
  Thats how recabling the high-end Grados work, the SR series are doable in-house of course, but Grado handles the high end stuff. 
   
  I know you were just looking for a reterm though haha.


----------



## devouringone3

Yep I want a re-termination, lol... and while I'm at it I would like to try balanced.
   
  I would ask Grado if they could give me balanced plugs at the end, lol.
   
  I wouldn't do a recable such a old headphone (HP-1000 drivers for the world!) in case something bad would happen (I will keep this cable and recable only if something happens to the headphone). Standard Joseph Grado Signature Cable is also pretty cool to have.
   
  Which is the better way of balancing a four conductor cable? 4 or 6 (2*3) pins? I mean with the dual 3 pins you have two pins that are doing nothing right? I will be intelligent and pick a 4 pin design? Yeah I think that's what I'll do... and be sure to pick an amplifier that features the female 4 pins XLR, hopefully next to dual 3 pins jacks.
   
   


chris_himself said:


> If you have the drive to get silver, you can actually have the headphones recabled by Grados themselves, and while they are there they will check to see if your drivers are matched too


 

  Grado doesn't have silver cables, lol. The "drive", it's considered gutsy to be using silver cables? I have nothing against changes and technology (and sure I want to have my Magnums cabled with it) but if silver is too much of a departure from sound as we know it I will stick to copper, lol. Next cool thing will be aluminum cables.
   
  Also I'm only making an adapter so I don't think it would count as a full silver cable. I've picked silver more for discovery and because it costed just as much as the two only other cables offered in copper.
   
  My drivers, matched? What will they do about unmatched HP1000 drivers can I ask? lol


----------



## devouringone3

Okay Mr.Sneis! Four pins XLR plug is what I'll do/take/make! to terminate. Along with an adapter to single end.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Lol, I didn't really mean to suggest you definitely go that way but rather to figure out if you would go that way vs 2x3pin.  It's true though, the 3rd pin (pin1) is a floating pin, most headphones only have 4 conductors.
   
  I've been debating internally for a while, my goal amp the gs-x actually has only 2x3 pin.
   
  In my experience, it's easier/makes more sense to do 4-pin retermination than 2x3pin when it comes to strain relief.


----------



## scootermafia

I don't recable Grados, or anything that's glued together. 
  Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I kind of see the 4 pin XLR as an inbetween a 1/4 inch plug and a fully fledged dual 3 pins.
> 
> I want either one of the two later, fully one type or another... and I don't want to be forced to always use adapters, 4 pins XLR aren't always found on balanced amps (but you can correct me on that).
> 
> ...


----------



## christcos

love their cables!


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


scootermafia said:


> I don't recable Grados, or anything that's glued together.


 

 No worries, Magnum drivers are only held in place by hex screws.
   
  These are Grado HP2 but it will be the same thing for the Magnums:
   


  Photos by Purrin
   

  Magnum on the left, HP2 on the right, no glue used for the drivers.


----------



## scootermafia

Screws eh?  Well that's pretty pro.  I approve.  I just don't like pointing a heat gun at headphone drivers if I can avoid it.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


scootermafia said:


> Screws eh?  Well that's pretty pro.  I approve.  I just don't like pointing a heat gun at headphone drivers if I can avoid it.


 

 Sweet!
   
  Rhydon the guy who transform Grado headphones into Magnums offers recabling service with any cable; but I'm sure it'll be better to let you affix your own cable. A Magnum driver is "virgin" it won't come with a cable already attached to it.
   

  By SemiAudiophile, Twinster and Rhydon respectively
   
  I'm thinking of getting ultra purity with your super-cables and service because of that, they're the most high-end and among the more/most beautiful looking ones I've seen, since Christ told me about them/you. I wanted to buy a Spore but it would never fit through the metal cut-outs for the cable. Complement should fit though.
   
  My once in a lifetime cable buy, I guess, because I'm no cable-fi guy.


----------



## scootermafia

Might want to check the holes for the headphone cables.  It's questionable whether the Complement would fit, the Clone would though.


----------



## devouringone3

What ever may .
   
  I want a Double Helix Cable cable for my headphone.
   
  When I have a fixation on something...
   
  I really like everything you do, from your website, your cotton sheathing, transparent heatshrinks, braiding, headphone bags, custom DHC plugs, cable and company (biology) names, logo, etc. some more smaller details, generous product descriptions.. to your cables, as a whole... even if you're not a big fan of Grado headphones, as far as cabling them goes.
   
   
  Complement cable might be tad overkill too (more a question of price than a question of fitting the cable through the hole), the headphone isn't worth that much, and it isn't of the caliber of the three most talked high end headphone, for which you make cables (when I'll have such a high-end headphone, that I will love, I'll go full-on, no cost object, Spore). I thought only Spore and Complement were silver OCC, but I just realized it wasn't the case. I would really like natural cotton sleeve (or silver fiber, as long as it's not black) for the cable though, even if it might not fit very well something smaller like a clone.


----------



## scootermafia

Thanks! 
   
  I have no problem with Grados, other than the fear of damaging them by heating them up.  The wood ones are said to be particularly difficult to open, I hear Grado has a special oven for popping them open.


----------



## sridhar3

Is the DHC website down?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> Is the DHC website down?


 
  Works fine here...until you enter the store. haha
   
  What is Zen Cart? And installation?


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Works fine here...until you enter the store. haha
> 
> What is Zen Cart? And installation?


 
   
  I'm getting this:
   
  Quote: 





> Affordable, Reliable
> Web Hosting Solutions.
> 
> 404 Error File Not Found  The page you are looking for might have been removed,
> had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Web Hosting provided by Bluehost.Com​


----------



## paradoxper




----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


>


 
   
http://www.zen-cart.com/
   
  Strange how we're seeing different things.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> http://www.zen-cart.com/
> 
> Strange how we're seeing different things.


 
  Oh yea, and to think I almost installed "the zen crap" upon their request.


----------



## grokit

I'm getting 404'd on the whole domain, hope Peter gets it worked out as he makes fantastic cables.


----------



## paradoxper

Wonder why I'm "getting through"


----------



## scootermafia

Wow, you guys sure are going at it trying to get on, didn't know you loved me.
   
  I moved from Godaddy to Bluehost, since Godaddy has horrible MySQL server issues.  They've sucked for years.  Bluehost is working great now, everything should look and feel the same now, but faster.  See my facebook for the whole gruesome tale...the switch was not fun.


----------



## grokit

Glad it's all sorted out, carry on!


----------



## dleblanc343

Hey guys, can you give me opinions on the dhc macromolecule and clone? Has anyone here compared them. Also, what effect do each cables have on the HD800's.
   
  I'm thinking about getting a black dragon v2 from all the positive feedback, but at the same time; I feel it's most popular because of word of mouth and hype. I definitely prefer the style of the double helix cables..
   
  Your opinions are greatly appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Dan


----------



## anoxy

I'm really interested in picking up a DHC Symbiote cable for my ER4B, but I wanted to check in and get some feedback on the microphonics of these cables. The one thing that kills me about the current stock cable on my Etys is the lack of over-ear wearability, and the microphonics. Are these cables pretty soft and pliable or will they be really stiff?
   
  Also, are there any head-fi discounts you might offer before I make a purchase ?


----------



## David Pritchard

For the Sennheiser 800 I can enthusiastically say get the copper clone or if you have a big budget the silver clone. I have had both and both are a big upgrade.
  David pritchard


----------



## KimChee

I just recabled my Audio Technica ESW9s with Double Helix's Nucleotide OCC Copper cable.  I am very happy with the increase in clarity and soundstage, it's like a veil was lifted the detail and warmth on these is great without being too bright.  It really helped in the treble detail also without making it too bright, which is where I feel this headphone is a little weak.  I'm going to be using the Nucleotide cable for any other future recabling projects.


----------



## iim7V7IM7

Hi,
   
  I just received a 8 foot _Double Helix Molecule OCC (SE) _cable for my _AKG K 702s_. I believe this was the first cable of Molecule OCC SE that Peter had made for AKGs. My rig is using an _iMac_ running _Decibel _as a source through a _Grace Design m903 _as a DAC and Headphone Amp.  I was able to audition them A/B vs. the stock cable last night for about an hour to gain some initial impressions. My initial impression is quite positive and I notice three areas of improvement:
   
  1) The bass performance has more impact and sounds less attenuated in the music mix and deep room resonances can be heard more distinctly (less subtle)
  2) The sound stage has more precise placement and spatial resolution within the perceived image (more subtle)
  3) the perceived level of detail within high frequency instruments like drum brushes and cymbals seem a touch more detailed (more subtle)
   
  Mechanically, the cable workmanship is flawless and while larger than the stock cable, the wear ergonomics are quite comfortable. Communication with Peter throughout the order placement and fulfillment process was excellent. I will definitely order an aftermarket cable from Peter again if the situation arises.
   

   
  Bob


----------



## scootermafia

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Chris_Himself

MAH BRO.
   
  Still reppin' my Peptides to this day. His cables are top notch, but you can't buy class and experience.


----------



## scootermafia

Every photo, I see the watch, I'm surprised you ever know what time it is, what with it always posted up near your amp.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Every photo, I see the watch, I'm surprised you ever know what time it is, what with it always posted up near your amp.


 
   
_[size=small]A wizard is never late[/size]_[size=small], nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to.[/size]


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> _[size=small]A wizard is never late[/size]_[size=small], nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to.[/size]


 
   
  That's what she said.


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> _[size=small]A wizard is never late[/size]_[size=small], nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to.[/size]


 

 I beg to differ.


----------



## brooklynbrian

Hey guys,
   
  Do you think the DHC Symbiote would pair well with a Westong ES5?  Lemme know!
   
  Thanks


----------



## Girls Generation

Brian, I've tried many, MANY different cables across many different companies, many different wires, and I came to the decision that the Symbiote was the best for what I wanted. Now I say, "what I wanted" because I don't want to just blurt out one-dimensional responses to people, who actually need a third-person opinion, like the rest of Head-Fi. 
   
  I purchased the ES5 out of ALL the options I had in the CIEM market for a reason. I wanted that glorious lush mids, balanced bass, with slam, but not too overpowering, and a slight sparkle in the treble. Basically, the ES5 checked all these marks. However, when I got the ES5, I noticed the sound was slightly muffled on the top end. I'm pretty sure it was muffled, and not just that I prefer a brighter sound. As a somewhat of a purist, I extremely dislike EQing my sound, especially with cruddy apps, nor did I want to be using separate amp/dacs for a can that was meant to be used portably. Therefore, I decided to go cable searching.
   
  I'm not going to elaborate on all the different kinds of cables, so I'm just going to say this. The Symbiote cleared up the top end, as if it was wiping a dirty window; it was really literally a breath of fresh air. It didn't change anything else frequency wise; however, it cleaned up the sound, and organized it. Before, with stock cable, it was a blur, blobs of sound, but now it actually feels articulate and detailed. Basically, you can call this cable "inherently transparent." It does not alter the sound, but only _improves_ on it. 
   
  If you want to alter the sound to your liking completely, feeling that the ES5 was a wrong choice, you could try other cables out there.  For instance a TWag to make the sound leaner and a bit brighter.
  Quote: 





brooklynbrian said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you think the DHC Symbiote would pair well with a Westong ES5?  Lemme know!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## planx

So... Bump for DHC! Really anticipating the arrival of my Symbiote SE for my UM. I asked Peter if he might be able to re-cable my vintage K141 and it might be a possibility! Even though I don't have a DHC product yet, I had the excellent opportunity to try the Symbiote SE and The Spore. I REALLY liked the Symbiote with my UM, absolutely destroys my stock cables in terms of quality and sound. Unfortunately, I didn't have a long enough session with The Spore, but it was really something! Might work as a nice whip!


----------



## Baten

So I sent Peter from DHC a mail concerning a custom order- received an answer within no time and the order process has gone so very smooth. So up next is the waiting.. will report back once the cabling arrives.


----------



## fradoca

Hi,
  i've just purchased this new amazing cable made by Peter for me :
   
   

   
  a custom design made with 4 wires for cable.The wire is the new Peptide wire 7N upocc cryo copper in litz configuration :
   
The DHC "Peptide" wire is only available here and is a custom type 2 litz construct.  It features more than 100 ultra-fine strands of individually enameled 7N ultrapure Ohno continuous cast copper, with multiple sub-bundles in a type 2 "bundle of bundles" arrangement.  This strand arrangement and individual strand insulation is thought to reduce AC losses and minimizes skin and proximity effect, offering an improvement over conventional stranded wire.  A practical benefit of DHC "Peptide" is that it will stay beautiful forever as each strand is sealed in clear enamel.  "Peptide" has a intricate rope-like appearance from the complex of strand bundles inside, with a flexible, clear polyethylene jacket that keeps the type 2 litz construct inside rigidly locked in its configuration, ensuring a lifetime of reproducible service.  This wire offers performance beyond our "Nucleotide" stranded OCC copper and approaches our "RS" rectangular solidcore wires in sound quality, with the practicality and durability of stranded litz.  DHC "Peptide" is the first PE-insulated type 2 litz OCC copper wire in the headphone world and is the highest-performing stranded wire we know of.​   
  My cable is 4 feet long and as you can see in the picture is terminated with 2 fantastic  Valab Rhodium Plated Tellurium Cu XLR Male Plugs.
  I've tried many cables for my hd800.Cables made with wire from neotech,jenalabs,norse audio and made with military grade rhodium plated copper.
  This cable by DHC is absolutely the best i would reccomend it in heartbeat to anyone who uses the hd800 with a balanced amplifier.
  The cable looks gourgeous and it sounds as amazing as it looks.I come from the pro audio world and i use hd800 mainly for mastering records of artist of independent labels.
  My setup consists of a daw with windows 7 and the hiface two with a separated external power supply.My dac is violectric v800 and my amp is the fantastic  hpba2 by Qes Labs.All cables for digital and analog are by Cardas.
  Power cables both for amp and dac are custom made with military grade copper.
  The hd 800 is drive balanced with a costant current drive amp   
  The cable is really neutral.It gives depth and weight in the low frequency area to the hd800.
  The hd800 also gains speed with this cable.I've tried different cables with different gauges.Peptide wire is 24 awg and it seems to fit best sonically.
  Compared to other cable this cable is really something.It's just perfectly balanced in the overall frequency spectrum.
  I've done a lot of listening tests and comparisons using my reference material.The peptide wire is the one that brings the hd800-hpba2 combo really really close to the sound of the source without sound coloration.
   
  Having said that i can only reccommend to buy it.Peter work and communication with the customer is top notch.
   
  highly reccommended!!


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





fradoca said:


> Hi,
> i've just purchased this new amazing cable made by Peter for me :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fradoca

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


>


 
   
   
  here's my amp :
   
   

   
   
  that's why i bought it with 2 xlr male connectors.
   
  such a really great combo with hd 800 and this new peptide wire


----------



## Steve Eddy

So the HD-800's do ok when they're driven by a very high 164 ohm source impedance? That's surprising given the HD-800's impedance curve.
   
  se


----------



## fradoca

yes extremely well.Sorry to be OT but i use this amp with the hd800 for audio mastering purposes and the performance is excellent.


----------



## KimChee

That cable is beautiful. I'm talking to Peter about getting an 8 conductor hybrid cable for my JH16


----------



## MorbidToaster

While the 4 pin termination is of course the more convenient I really do love the '1 cable from each side' look you get with the dual 3 pin.


----------



## maguire

Has anyone have had any  Audio -gd ACSS cables made by Double Helix, or know of anyone?
  I see they have some on their website.


----------



## planx

Just received the DHC Symbiote SE today and so far I am absolutely BLOWN away by the craftsmanship from Peter's cables. I see absolutely no imperfections and despite the Symbiote SE being a bit heavier than the stock Westone cables used on my UM CIEMs, they are indeed very comfortable. No need for memory wires or anything, just rests nicely on the ears and no strain at all. They just sit still very comfortably. I have the Symbiote SE with the DHC Peptide cryo type 2 litz in a 4-wire round with a right angled Oyaide gold plug; quite literally the exact same one shown on the Symbiote SE's page (I am told that the picture on the site is MY cable). Also I am told this is the first SOLD Symbiote SE? Please correct me Peter if I'm wrong and GG is trolling me. For now it's difficult to give impressions as the cables are literally brand new and have roughly 1 hour of use as we speak. I believe in cable burn-in so my observations will change as time progressed.
   
  Right away after switching from the Westone cable to the Symbiote SE, static is gone... WUT?! This was really surprising and extremely beneficial because my UM CIEMs are VERY sensitive and almost every source and amp makes a lot of static noise in the background, but now the Symbiote SE reduced this by roughly 30-40% from estimation? The noise is reduced immensely compared to the Westone cable and a Silver cable I tried at Girls Generation's house. Really like the outcome of that there. After many times switching back and forth, the bass is really nice. As we speak, the Westone has a bit more impact than the DHC, but the DHC is literally so much more well controlled compared to the Westone cable. The texture is further improved and, dare I say it, I think the bass reaches further down now. The one comment I can say that reflects on the entire sonic characteristics with the DHC Symbiote SE is, it sounds clear now. I remember my UM SCL3X for being extremely detailed and "clean" sounding, but after listening to the DHC Symbiote SE, it took it up to '11! Almost makes the Westone sound a bit muffled in direct comparison. My UM has prominent Mids and not as, and just as prominent treble. Hard to comment on the Mids and Treble right now as this is a Pre-Burn-in review, but I hear noticeable improvements here and there. Doesn't seem to be any more Treble energy, but the treble does sound clearer. Hi-hats and cymbals sound even more splashy and crisp, but not by much. Just significant enough for me to notice, but nothing massive here. Mids were already amazing on the UM, but now with the DHC Symbiote SE, it sounds almost natural now. Hard to explain. Even though my UM is for Mids emphasis, it sounds almost natural sounding now; almost like Mariah Carey's voice sounds like this. I remember the SCL3X being almost shouty at times with certain songs, like Mariah Carey, but now it sounds NATURAL. It didn't bring anything down, but made vocals sound sort of effortless now. Soundstage seems unchanged.
   
  Disclaimer: I am only reporting what I hear from my ears and as no one has my exact CIEM, no one is able to *prove *that my observations are false.
   
  But I lie to you not people, I think these cables once again brought life back into my SCL3X CIEM. The moment I auditioned the Symbiote SE at my Vancouver Head-Fi meet with my SCL3X by the user Girls Generation, I haven't touched my SCL3X ever since because that was the moment I wanted the DHC Symbiote SE... Now I see a bright future with the SCL3X once again.
   
  I will give a proper review once I get 200+ hours for these wonderful cables. Thank you SO much Peter. Now, about my Vintage AKG K141 challenge


----------



## KimChee

That is a beautiful cable.


----------



## planx

It is... Soooo sexy...


----------



## maguire

I see there is 2 colours there.....Very nice may I add, So the SE is that Copper & Silver combo? What is different than the normal Symbiote ?


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





maguire said:


> I see there is 2 colours there.....Very nice may I add, So the SE is that Copper & Silver combo? What is different than the normal Symbiote ?


 
  its all copper- with transparent and black sheathing
  i believe the difference is that each strans is indivdually insulated, and im not tom sure but theres more strands per wire compared to the other wire he has


----------



## Girls Generation

The SE means it is using DHC's new Peptide wire, which is a custom type 2 litz wire.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





maguire said:


> I see there is 2 colours there.....Very nice may I add, So the SE is that Copper & Silver combo? What is different than the normal Symbiote ?


 
   
  Exactly what GG said above. I chose the Black and Clear combo because of pure personal preference and the Oyaide right-angled plug as an optional extra instead of the traditional straight plug. Really a spectacular cable, truly world class


----------



## maguire

Thanks for the explanation guys,it sure looks amazing loving that combo look.
  The beauty aspect aside, from what you are hearing the sonic quality is right up there also. Good choice mate....
  Congratulations.....Please be sure to chime in when burn in is complete


----------



## planx

Yes, I can't take my eyes off of it... My prized possession now... I will certainly give proper impressions when the burn-in is complete. Gosh I love these cables... Love them more and more. Will it ever end?


----------



## Girls Generation

Here's a bad close up:
   
  Notice the clearer, and slicker PE.
   
  My braid is like this because each earcup wire is a different color to match my ES5.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Here's a bad close up:
> 
> Notice the clearer, and slicker PE.
> 
> ...


 
  Fantastic looking. Is that also the Peptide? How much was it?


----------



## Girls Generation

Yes the peptide, the new flagship IEM cable "Symbiote SE" being $269 plus extra for different plugs.
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Fantastic looking. Is that also the Peptide? How much was it?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Yes the peptide, the new flagship IEM cable "Symbiote SE" being $269 plus extra for different plugs.


 
  Ah ok, I was wondering why I couldn't find it on the site. Thanks for that bit.


----------



## Girls Generation

Np. I've had DHC's regular Symbiote for a long time, but not at the same time as the Symbiote SE, so take this with a grain of salt, but I feel the peptide is his best wire yet, best looking, best performing, with the Symbiote SE being superior to the nucleotide Symbiote.
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Ah ok, I was wondering why I couldn't find it on the site. Thanks for that bit.


----------



## zibra

My "funny" picture


----------



## planx

Quote: 





zibra said:


> My "funny" picture


 
   
  I don't see an amp anywhere for that Hifiman. Must run on magic or some sort


----------



## zibra

Thats why I quoted its funny picture
  However I could listen to HE5LE from that walkman at max volume easily. It just doesnt allow Hifimans to shine.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





zibra said:


> Thats why I quoted its funny picture
> However I could listen to HE5LE from that walkman at max volume easily. It just doesnt allow Hifimans to shine.


 
   
  I still believe it runs on magic


----------



## zibra

Buy Sony Walkman and believe. I listen like this while my main rig is away right now But thats DHC appreciation thread so no OT.
  If you want I can send you 100MB file with such connection and sound hehe.


----------



## Spriggs

So it seems i am 1st place the halloween contest http://www.doublehelixcables.com/contest3.html i need some advice picking out prize cables cause i dont know which one i want (to many choices to choose from) so i was hoping any of you could give me some insight on which cable to choose, i have my eye on the grand prize which is supposed to be a special rca or xlr interconnect but there isnt much info on it and supposedly hasnt even been made yet.


----------



## Girls Generation

No one can advise you on what to pick. Just pick what you actually need.
  Quote: 





spriggs said:


> So it seems i am 1st place the halloween contest http://www.doublehelixcables.com/contest3.html i need some advice picking out prize cables cause i dont know which one i want (to many choices to choose from) so i was hoping any of you could give me some insight on which cable to choose, i have my eye on the grand prize which is supposed to be a special rca or xlr interconnect but there isnt much info on it and supposedly hasnt even been made yet.


----------



## scootermafia

My hosting is acting up, apologies.  The interconnect just needs to be terminated, I was leaving that one up to the winner.


----------



## grokit

spriggs said:


> So it seems i am 1st place the halloween contest http://www.doublehelixcables.com/contest3.html i need some advice picking out prize cables cause i dont know which one i want (to many choices to choose from) so i was hoping any of you could give me some insight on which cable to choose, i have my eye on the grand prize which is supposed to be a special rca or xlr interconnect but there isnt much info on it and supposedly hasnt even been made yet.




I am disappointed that I didn't know about this contest until now (Spriggs posted 3 hours 38 minutes ago), as I have ordered from the DHC website and am subscribed to this thread


----------



## Girls Generation

Follow em on Facebook  the site had it up for a month.
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> I am disappointed that I didn't know about this contest until now (Spriggs posted 3 hours 38 minutes ago), as I have ordered from the DHC website and am subscribed to this thread


----------



## grokit

girls generation said:


> Follow em on Facebook  the site had it up for a month.
> 
> 
> grokit said:
> ...




Thanks, I get it now. The contest was for Facebook fans, not Head-fi subscribers or past customers. Just another reason to hate Facebook (belatedly liked)!


----------



## Spriggs

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Thanks, I get it now. The contest was for Facebook fans, not Head-fi subscribers or past customers. Just another reason to hate Facebook (belatedly liked)!


 
  actually the contest was just on their front page


----------



## TonyRS

Geezus, those cans are niceee


----------



## Girls Generation

They regularly update their facebook page with stuff so it's a better way of getting updates of some sort. We need more people posting here to get it rolling again.
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> Thanks, I get it now. The contest was for Facebook fans, not Head-fi subscribers or past customers. Just another reason to hate Facebook (belatedly liked)!


----------



## scootermafia

Haha it was on my front store page, facebook, and twitter.  We could set up a deal where I send you a letter in the mail every month...


----------



## grokit

scootermafia said:


> Haha it was on my front store page, facebook, and twitter.  We could set up a deal where I send you a letter in the mail every month...




It's no big deal. I just would have liked a shot at that cable, and was surprised you don't have email announcements of events like this for previous customers. I did hit your website recently but I must have scrolled down to what I was after without noticing that. 

Finally I just don't get Twitter, and can barely tolerate Facebook so I guess I'm falling behind...


----------



## fuzzyash

you dont need a facebook account to see comapny pages on it
  just type in "_____ facebook" into google and you can see all the posts


----------



## DayofCalm

Can't believe I didn't see this thread earlier!

 Just going to throw in my two cents in support of Peter's work. I have the Macromolecule from him for my LCD-2s, and will testify to the quality of the craftsmanship, aesthetics, and sound. Definitely a great product, there's no two ways about it.




 Out of focus? More like ART!


----------



## scootermafia

Thanks for the kind words.
   
  Those are some serious spikes on your Schiit stack!  If vampires ever invaded your home, you could just hold your amp up to your chest and charge at one of them.  I need some of those...


----------



## DayofCalm

If my audio equipment can't kill vampires, I haven't gotten my money's worth.

 EDIT: The spikes were part of a used deal, but for anybody interested I'm pretty sure they're Super Cell Audio Spikes, either the 2nd or 3rd down on that page. They work well enough! I don't really know about their "vibration control" or whatever, but they definitely ensure my stack doesn't get hot, and I imagine they'd be fine on speakers. Alternatively, you could spend like $400 on Super-Iso-QuadCryo-PureBrass-Vibroballz, or whatever else is available.


----------



## scootermafia

Don't be smack talking my Vibro Balls now.  
   
  I kind of want some of Valab's knockoff magnetic-levitation feet.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Better smack talking your Vibro Balls than smacking your Vibro Balls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## MorbidToaster

God damn it Steve.
   
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Better smack talking your Vibro Balls than smacking your Vibro Balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

WHERE?!
   
  se


----------



## planx

This thread has to have the most hilarious content to date on HF... Don't believe me? Go to the other pages. Anyhow, I'm here to post my final impressions of the DHC Symbiote SE. As you may have already, I post some initial impressions here http://www.head-fi.org/t/600546/double-helix-cables-appreciation-thread/90#post_8808354.
   
  The cables are in the same physical state as when I received them, but I believe minor wear and tear caused the cable to be a bit more flexible, which is common. I have approximately 160 hours on the cables so Burn-In should be mostly complete.
   
  Like from my first listen, static is significantly reduced compared to the stock Westone cable. I tried my best to note some significant changes from 5 hours of use to 160 hours and I managed to get some impressions. Close to <15 hours of Burn-in, the cables showed significant bass quantity increase. Once passing 50 hours or so, I felt the quantity leveled out more with quality. It felt like bass was a bit reduced from <15 hours, but it was tighter and cleaner now. Very clean sounding bass, especially with an amplifier. Compared to the Westone cable, the DHC Symbiote SE was both better in quantity and quality at the <15 hour burn-in mark, and now at 160> hours the bass is a bit more settled compared to the <15 hours, but now it's VERY clean, smooth, and very accurate. It still has more quantity than the Westone cable, but now it has so much more tightness and pace than both the Westone cable and it being at the <15 hour mark.
   
  Ahhh vocals are sooooooooooooo good... As I said before, my CIEM is Mid forward and what the Symbiote SE does is fix the uneven bits. It just sounds much more clearer and transparent; almost effortless now. Very little fatigue because the Mids isn't grainy or shouty at all. It's powerful and very well controlled. On Peter's site, I remember reading the page where it describes the benefits of OCC copper, and after reading that and owning a cable of his, it makes perfect sense. The picture where it shows how OCC is a smooth road and all the other types of Copper are rougher and almost mountainous roads makes complete sense. The delivery is just so smooth. Really hard to explain and you need to hear it yourself to understand.
   
  Treble energy hasn't changed, as I stated in my previous impression, but again it improved since my previous impressions. Oh so very crisp and sparkly. It's not one of those in-your-face bright and prominent treble, it's forward and not offensive. It's very detailed and just enough splash and crisp to satisfy a treble-head like myself. Again, the delivery is unbelievable, especially coming from a cable! It just sounds effortless! Throughout the entire frequency range, it just sounds smoother.
   
  General thoughts about changes between <15 hours to 160> hours. It opened up even more, bass settled down a bit, bass has incredible texture and quality, mids are just effortless, and treble is more tamed and enjoyable.
   
  Peter, you make one hell of a cable!!!! Your Symbiote SE made me appreciate my CIEM even more now! I'm planning on a Re-shell with better bass drivers all because of this cable now!! DHC cables just opens up opportunities for your IEMs and Headphones that you just want to make it sound EVEN BETTER NOW! Before the Symbiote SE, I thought my CIEM was the closest to perfect for me. After receiving the cable, I can spot out many flaws of my CIEMs that I never heard before with the stock cable... Is that enough of a sales pitch? Cheers to you Peter! Looking forwards to purchasing a HE-400/500 cable from you soon!


----------



## scootermafia

Thanx planx!


----------



## Girls Generation

Pretty much nailed it planx.
   
  With my ES5, every piano note sounds so effortless, delicate, lush... just outright elegant, compared to other cables.
  Soundstage is wider and more 3D like, and makes the sound engaging. Each instrument is individually placed in their own spots, so the sound is very detailed, organized, and downright addicting.
  Out of the countless different IEM cables I've tried, including the Piccolino, the Symbiote SE... the peptide wire is hands down the best sounding so far.


----------



## maguire

Symbiote SE .....Peptide?.......Are they the same cable or different?


----------



## maguire

Ah.....sorry it seems the Symbiote SE Is the Peptide........sorry about that.....


----------



## planx

indeed, it is the peptide


----------



## DayofCalm

Massive pics post!

 A huge thanks to Peter for putting on the Halloween contest again this year... not too often that you run into somebody in the audio industry willing to go to such great lengths regarding conducting giveaways for their fans. I was fortunate to be the winner of the Goliath, pictured here... well, as it turns out, that is by no means a misnomer. This thing is _massive_... in fact, I have it from Peter himself that he doesn't commercially produce any 16-wires, so this is truly a rare DHC custom piece! Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quick rundown on specs: 16-wire, semi-flat braid, Peptide OCC copper litz for with Audez'e connectors and a 4-pin XLR. Also, did I mention that it's _enormous_?

 Enough talk, it's cable-pr0n time:
   
   
  A little overview

   
   
  Curves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





   
   
  It's a little hard to get a sense of size from the photos, so here's the Goliath next to my DHC 8-wire Macromolecule:

   
   
  Actually dwarfs the Macro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  Down the barrel of a loaded gun.

   
   
  An up-close glimpse at the splitters.

   
   
  Down the tracks.

   
   
  As per the contest page, you really could strangle a zombie or two with this thing. Which, as demonstrated in my posts a few pages back, happens to be exactly what I'm looking for in my audio gear!

 The only tragedy of this story is that erm... Well, I can't exactly put it to use yet, as my current system is single-ended D: However, I'm hoping to move towards balanced across the next few months (maybe Mjolnir/Gungnir if I'm sticking with Schiit stacks? Or do I wait on Schiit statements...), so hopefully the Goliath can get some playtime sooner rather than later. Till then, it makes a nice self-defense weapon. Thanks again Peter!


----------



## scootermafia

It sure looks silly next to that smaller cable.  There are smaller 16 wire braids out there but I haven't a clue how to do them.  I'd get a Mjolnir first.  Especially if you have any reservations with tubes - the Mjo will be their top non tube amp for the forseeable future.  And I can't really picture a nastier solid state amp.  It's nastier than my B22, which is practically impossible to achieve.


----------



## FraGGleR

dayofcalm said:


> Massive pics post!
> 
> 
> The only tragedy of this story is that erm... Well, I can't exactly put it to use yet, as my current system is single-ended D: However, I'm hoping to move towards balanced across the next few months (maybe Mjolnir/Gungnir if I'm sticking with Schiit stacks? Or do I wait on Schiit statements...), so hopefully the Goliath can get some playtime sooner rather than later. Till then, it makes a nice self-defense weapon. Thanks again Peter!




Get an adapter so you can wear that as a belt for now.


----------



## scootermafia

I modeled it after this belt my wife saw on Neiman Marcus.  
   
  Fraggler can make you a ultra-short 4 pin female to dual 4 pin mini xlr male adapter so you can wear this like a bandolier to your next meet.


----------



## Girls Generation

Hope I win the Black Friday sale prize looks freakin nuts...


----------



## planx

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Hope I win the Black Friday sale prize looks freakin nuts...


 
   
  But you didn't... LOL don't kick my ass homie


----------



## Spriggs

Quote: 





dayofcalm said:


> Massive pics post!
> 
> A huge thanks to Peter for putting on the Halloween contest again this year... not too often that you run into somebody in the audio industry willing to go to such great lengths regarding conducting giveaways for their fans. I was fortunate to be the winner of the Goliath, pictured here... well, as it turns out, that is by no means a misnomer. This thing is _massive_... in fact, I have it from Peter himself that he doesn't commercially produce any 16-wires, so this is truly a rare DHC custom piece! Awesome
> 
> ...


 
  Wow thats cool ill post some pics of the grand prize i won when ever it comes in, also will be writting a review/ compaison to my xlo interconnects. cant wait till they come in.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Just ordered my Symbiote for ES5, thanks to Girls Generation. Been thinking about a cable for a while now, and just couldn't find the right one for the ES5. Very excited to try this one. Not excited about the wait, but I am sure it will be worth it.


----------



## Girls Generation

Congrats, they'll serve you well. Burn in period is around 100 hours until it evens out. Sound will vary in between. Did you get regular or SE?
  Quote: 





soundfreaq said:


> Just ordered my Symbiote for ES5, thanks to Girls Generation. Been thinking about a cable for a while now, and just couldn't find the right one for the ES5. Very excited to try this one. Not excited about the wait, but I am sure it will be worth it.


----------



## scootermafia

Edit: I see you ordered it yesterday.  Nicely done.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Thanks!

 And I snagged the regular. I hemmed and haw'd over it and still question it. But I know the regular will suit me fantastically for now. Can't wait.


----------



## Spriggs

So the Double Helix "True Helix"  grand prize interconnects from the halloween giveaway have arrived(20 min ago) here are some pics. Thanks to Peter for bearing with me as i was probably being a fuss about lengths and other stuff. and some stuff Peter said about his true helix cables and his spore cable,"The Spores reduce inductance at the expense of capacitance, while the True Helix does the opposite.  They are different ways of attacking the same problem - how to best handle the signal as it travels down the cable - physical separation and isolation vs. an ideal arrangement of the 2 wires in fairly close proximity.  I will say that the True Helix has superior dampening.  The wires are absolutely immobilized with high tension strands of silk.  Vibration is a non-issue and braid conformity is absolutely uniform.  At every millimeter of the cable's length the wires are literally tied together like they are trapped in a spider's web."
   

   

  The pair on my Synthesis nimis
   

  Close up of the plug (dont mind the book)
   

  full view of one the the interconnects
   
  Because ive only had them for a little while i cant really give them a good review (will make one later after a couple good listening sessions), what i can tell right now though is from the xlo interconnects i have, they sound a bit bigger and maybe a little warmer.
  Dac-->true helix-->eico or nimis-->audio note speakercable-->dynaco a-35 or 25 (i know not you standard headphone set up, acctually no headphones(may use my hd 600 later)),


----------



## scootermafia

Nice setup!  Glad I could finally deliver them to you, making them required a few game plans to be changed as I went along.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Hi there scootermafia!

 I'll toss some extra bones into your Paypal account to fast track my cable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ever considered a fast track plan, kind of like Westone provides? Could earn you a few extra bucks for us impatient sorts!


----------



## MrDowntempo

Recently ordered a new braided interconnect from double helix, I'll post some pics when it comes in. I can't wait though, I'm suffering with a best buy interconnect that makes a poor connection right now


----------



## owen27

What would you recommend for the Shure SE535ltd-j red??
  Just got a pair and read about some baldur cable. (Am new to iem cables. Coming from a UM2 and SM3 without removables)
  Using apple lossless in nano with alo lod to rsa shadow


----------



## planx

Symbiote SE


----------



## owen27

Quote: 





planx said:


> Symbiote SE


 
  Thanks for suggestion. Saw on the website there is two symbiote se.
  One is copper alone and another is copper plus silver


----------



## Girls Generation

Silver plated copper*
 Your personal preference really.
  Quote: 





owen27 said:


> Thanks for suggestion. Saw on the website there is two symbiote se.
> One is copper alone and another is copper plus silver


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Silver plated copper*
> Your personal preference really.


 
  The silver plated copper has a smaller diameter, is a touch more flexible, and is shinier.  I like it for portable cables.  I still love the copper peptide for everything else (just love the way copper looks).


----------



## HeadSource

*Double Helix Macromolecule Peptide 8 wire for Audeze LCD-3*
   

   
   
  Hi, I just also received delivery of my Double Helix Macromolecule 8 wire peptide for Audeze LCD3 with Vintage Audio 3 pin XLR cables from Peter at Double Helix.
   
  Many thanks to Peter at Double Helix for his valuable advice and patience.... His response to my questions and concerns were literally instantaneous.....One of the best pre-sales I've ever experienced....
   
  Above is the picture of my set-up.... the silver dragon on the right to give you an idea of the size of the Macromolecule Peptide.
   
  Build quality of Peter's work is really excellent !!
   
  I recently upgraded my AUDEZE LCD2 to an LCD3.
   
  LCD-2 with Moon Audio Silver Dragon V2
  When I had my LCD-2 I upgraded the stock cable to a Moon Audio Silver Dragon V2 cable and achieved a very good result. It did a great job of introducing a little more mid-high energy and cleaned up the slight puffiness in the bass. It also did a great job of opening up the sound-stage with increased levels of micro detail and air.
   
  LCD-3 with Moon Audio Silver Dragon V2
  When I received delivery of my LCD, I compared the sound between the LCD3 stock cable and the silver dragon V2. I was reasonably happy with the tonal balance and bass weight of the stock cable. However, with the Silver Dragon, I found the slight emphasis toward mid-high sometimes little too far for it to sound balanced and tonally satisfying (despite the increased levels detail I got from the silver). I kept going back and forth between stock and the silver dragon as my preferences varied with different music material and also combination of rectifier, driver, and power tubes..... ( on a Woo WA22 Balanced amplifier. I sometimes felt the organic nature and presence of the LCD sound was slightly compromised. With this experience I went on the hunt for a copper after market cable.....
   
  LCD-3 with Double Helix Macromolecule Peptide 8 Wire.
  I hope I have chosen the best copper headphone cable available..... I did also give careful consideration to silver plated copper.... but have gone for an all copper cable instead...
  Having only just received the cables today, I'll have to do a fair bit of listening between the two or three cables before posting my thoughts..... What I have also done as part of this change-over is to swap out my DIY Sharkwire Silver XLR interconnects (between DAC and AMP) to a pair of XLR Macromolecule Peptide interconnects. I'll be doing my comparison of just the headphone cables (Double Helix Molecule peptide and MoonAudio Silver Dragon V2) with the XLR Macromolecule interconnects.
   
   
   
  Dec 2012 - First impressions.... seems to have noticably more of bottom end presence and extension...I like the bass, full and rich.....  sweeter and lusher sounding... Will post my thoughts on this cable once I've logged a few more hours of listening...... but I'm really liking what I'm hearing so far...... happy ears ahead... 
   
  LCD3 with Double Helix -  Later Impressions.......Feb 2013 - after 500+ hours of burn in....
  These cables have definitely more resolution and micro-detail than the Audeze stock... more upper treble energy but equalled also with more lower bass detail and extension. The sound stage seems deeper and wider with an effortless presentation. The ambiance of the recordings are definitely more present. Music impact and decay is very enjoyable... a very addictive and palatable listening experience. There's just lots of music detail..even at low volume listing levels... you can kind of feel the sub-bass energy... How does it compare with the silver? Not as cold/ short sounding and does not have that slight mid/hi emphasis and slight lack of bass energy I found with silver.. The macromolecule does not loose out in detail retrieval, To me, I definitely prefer it. It sounds richer and more balanced across the entire frequency range.


----------



## Girls Generation

From my experience with the peptide, it takes around 50 hours to settle in and around 100 to be done settling in. In between, sound will vary/go back and forth.
  Quote: 





headsource said:


> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions.... seems to have noticably more of bottom end presence and extension...I like the bass, full and rich.....  sweeter and lusher sounding... Will post my thoughts on this cable once I've logged a few more hours of listening...... but I'm really liking what I'm hearing so far...... happy ears ahead...


----------



## HeadSource

Thanks for the advice... Yes I intend to run in the cables for at least 150 hours before doing A-B comparisons between the silver and Litz peptide... I have probably over 500 hours on the silver since last year.


----------



## Loquah

Hi all,
   
  Do you think there would be any difference sonically between the 2-strand DHC Symbiote SE litz OCC and the normal 4 strand version?
   
  I like the size (and cost) benefits of the 2 strand, but don't want to sacrifice sound quality. Btw, I'll be using it with UM Miracles.


----------



## Girls Generation

Only Peter could tell you really. I would say it probably won't make a big difference, but 4-wire to be safe. It's all up to you.
   
  Quote: 





loquah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you think there would be any difference sonically between the 2-strand DHC Symbiote SE litz OCC and the normal 4 strand version?
> 
> I like the size (and cost) benefits of the 2 strand, but don't want to sacrifice sound quality. Btw, I'll be using it with UM Miracles.


----------



## mAnthony

That is just plain sexy.
  
  Quote: 





dayofcalm said:


> Actually dwarfs the Macro!


----------



## mAnthony

Quote: 





owen27 said:


> What would you recommend for the Shure SE535ltd-j red??
> Just got a pair and read about some baldur cable. (Am new to iem cables. Coming from a UM2 and SM3 without removables)
> Using apple lossless in nano with alo lod to rsa shadow


 

 Symbiote, absolutely. I have the same SE535s right now with a custom DHC Symbiote set-up.


----------



## mikek200

Just wanted to give Peter,a big Thank You ,for getting my cables out quickly,during the holiday season.
  I asked him to make me a 6' cable for the he-6's,..4-pin XLR,and,an adapter for my Emotiva speaker amp.
  They are IMHO,beautiful ,,and ,if they sound half as good ,as they look...I'll be happy..
  Should have them next week.,will post more impressions,after I do some listening.
  Excellent job,Peter
   
  Mike
   
   
  See here:


----------



## mikek200

[/RIGHT]got the cables & adapter today,hooked them up to my Emotiva speaker amp.
They sound fantastic,bass seems a little deeper,and treble is clean & crisp

I,m more than happy with this cable---I should have contacted Peter,long before this.


Tnx,
Mike


----------



## planx

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> [/RIGHT]got the cables & adapter today,hooked them up to my Emotiva speaker amp.
> They sound fantastic,bass seems a little deeper,and treble is clean & crisp
> 
> I,m more than happy with this cable---I should have contacted Peter,long before this.
> ...


 
   
  Congrats on the cable Mike. I should be posting a few pics of my new cable once it arrives.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





planx said:


> Congrats on the cable Mike. I should be posting a few pics of my new cable once it arrives.


 
  Please do..
  Planx,which ones did you get ,& for what headphones?
   
  Running 3 days now,DHC cable..Emo amp...he-6's.....unbelievable..its like I found a new hobby.
  If I was any closer to heaven,I'd be bumping into St. Peter.
  Beautiful job.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Please do..
> Planx,which ones did you get ,& for what headphones?
> 
> Running 3 days now,DHC cable..Emo amp...he-6's.....unbelievable..its like I found a new hobby.
> ...


 
   
  Peter is making me a custom Sinnet cable with 6? wires? I sort of forgot the details of it. It's for the HE-400/500. It's more of an experimental cable.


----------



## mikek200

Sounds interesting
  Do you have a link??
  Any further info on the website?


----------



## planx

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Sounds interesting
> Do you have a link??
> Any further info on the website?


 
   
  No, as I said, this is an experimental cable so I don't think Peter intends on releasing it yet to his site, but seeing how amazing it looks via pictures, it is a worthy consideration.


----------



## Girls Generation

Someone here's going to marry his cables.


----------



## mikek200

Or,hang himself withem...


----------



## planx

Yes, someone...


----------



## yeemanz

Just wanted to share my Halloween competition prize, it's a bit late but you know what they say.
   
  It's a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect. Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   

_Top notch Double Helix Cable build quality!_
   

_Check that sexy braiding out!_
   

_What the colours actually look like._
   

_Taking interconnects to a new level._


----------



## Crusarian

Hi all hoping this post gets to the right hands. I recently bought the UE 900 and am looking to upgrade the cables to a set of Double Helix Cables. I am a bit confused on what the difference between the following. See option 1, option 2.  I have read the options of both but this is the first time I have delved in this deep with my audio obsession.  

 Thanks all


 Option 1 ( DHC Symbiote SE Hybrid )
   
   
  Option 2 ( DHC Symbiote SE litz OCC )


----------



## planx

Quote: 





crusarian said:


> Hi all hoping this post gets to the right hands. I recently bought the UE 900 and am looking to upgrade the cables to a set of Double Helix Cables. I am a bit confused on what the difference between the following. See option 1, option 2.  I have read the options of both but this is the first time I have delved in this deep with my audio obsession.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> ...


 
   
  Option 1 is SPC (Silver Plated Copper) while option 2 is just OCC copper. I haven't tried the SPC to tell you the difference, but I think I remember someone telling me that SPC is a bit thinner? Not too sure


----------



## Loquah

My experience with silver plated cables (not from DHC) has been disappointing. I have ordered option 2 for this reason, but haven't received yet to comment. 

In my experience, the plating seems to detract from the coherence of the sound. The silver definitely adds air and opens the soundstage, but the mixture of metals makes the music less enjoyable to my ears.
I couldn't say exactly why, but I think it's a question of coherence. Perhaps the two metals create some tiny variation in when the different signals reach the drivers and that creates just enough interference to make a difference. I don't know - just a theory, but pure copper for me has been much more coherent and smooth than SPC.


----------



## Crusarian

Thank you both for the reply. This is my first foray in to cable world and I appreciate all the advice I can acquire before making my purchase.  Would anyone happen to have a good picture of the difference between the Rounded cable style and Squared style? The pictures on the site are not very clear for me.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





crusarian said:


> Thank you both for the reply. This is my first foray in to cable world and I appreciate all the advice I can acquire before making my purchase.  Would anyone happen to have a good picture of the difference between the Rounded cable style and Squared style? The pictures on the site are not very clear for me.


 
   
  I'll see if Peter has a few pics he can share here.


----------



## IPodPJ

Peter and I talk roughly every day about both of our cable brands and other things. He seems to have disappeared out of the blue as of more than a month ago (or round about) when lots of people were getting sick. I truly hope he's okay but I have not heard from him since which is extremely uncommon nor has he posted responses to others looking for him on Facebook. This is completely uncommon of him so I fear something might be seriously wrong. I don't think he has posted here either since end of November or early December.


----------



## scootermafia

I'm taking a break from Headfi.  I'm extremely busy.  I don't always have time to talk to my friends.


----------



## Crusarian

Thank you Planx for attempting to acquire some better pictures.  (IPodPJ I hope your friend Peter is ok)  I will be making my purchase today and I have just one more questions. what is the general conscience on right angles terminations. Do people prefer straight over right angled?  I have decided to do with the Symbiote  SE Litz OCC in transparent-black Peptide. Below I have attached a image from the site and was curious of any one could let me know what braid that cable is. I believe it is the rounded braid. 
   
   
  (It looks like I can not insert a image yet to the forums. I have uploaded the image to imgur.com (http://i.imgur.com/bzeA3Jr.jpg) )


----------



## Crusarian

Well could not wait any longer just pulled the trigger. Thanks all for helping me make my decision I will post my thoughts once I receive the cable. So Excited  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## northernrider

I also was a winner if the DHC Halloween contest ! I think he said i was 3rd . Anyway my choice was the" legend ". It was the one with many tiny cables beaded ,I think he may of messed up cause I got the "Baphomet"
By accident .oh well the cable was givin to me who am I to complane ,it sounds great ! The soundstage really sounds better and the bass is tighter .the only thing is this cord is a wider heavier cord and not only that attracts alot of atterntion .now for a 44 year old guy just looking to listin to a little music i get uncomfortable having everybody looking at my cable asking about it lol .it really is a beautyfull cable but i rather have something less bling bling ...
If anyone would be interested in a trade or buy let me know .i used it for maby 1day ( 3hrs ) 
http://www.doublehelixcables.com/contest3.html


----------



## Girls Generation

Yes that's the round braid.
  It's totally up to the person if they like right or straight. Usually people go for right for stacks of portable/transportable gear. I got mine in straight because I use my iPhone only with my IEMs, meaning straight is better for pockets. Congrats, give the cable around 80 hours of burn in to settle.
  Quote: 





crusarian said:


> Thank you Planx for attempting to acquire some better pictures.  (IPodPJ I hope your friend Peter is ok)  I will be making my purchase today and I have just one more questions. what is the general conscience on right angles terminations. Do people prefer straight over right angled?  I have decided to do with the Symbiote  SE Litz OCC in transparent-black Peptide. Below I have attached a image from the site and was curious of any one could let me know what braid that cable is. I believe it is the rounded braid.
> 
> 
> (It looks like I can not insert a image yet to the forums. I have uploaded the image to imgur.com (http://i.imgur.com/bzeA3Jr.jpg) )


----------



## soundbored

Quote: 





crusarian said:


> Well could not wait any longer just pulled the trigger. Thanks all for helping me make my decision I will post my thoughts once I receive the cable. So Excited  Thanks again everyone.


 
  Crusarian, I'm looking forward to hearing what you think about the cable you chose.  I ordered the Symbiote SE Hybrid probably about a week before you placed your order, for use with my UE 900's, and will post my thoughts after I receive it.  I chose the straight Oyaide Rhodium because that's the only one I know for sure will fit in my iPhone case.  Ultimately, I will have to decide whether to order the same for a different IEM that I will be purchasing, or maybe the Symbiote SE like you did (without silver).  By the way, did you end up going with the round or square braid?  I chose the square.


----------



## northernrider

Here is a pic of my prize . 
It really is a beautyfull cord , everwhere I go people ask me about it . And the soundstage is amazing. I know this isn't the proper place for my post here , but I am open to trade something around the same value , only not as big .


----------



## northernrider

[/IMG]


----------



## tkteo

Hello I sent you a second PM.


----------



## northernrider

Ya I'm a new member and I can only send 2 messages per day .


----------



## northernrider

I have to wait till tomorow to respond


----------



## northernrider

Email me
chrisveldhuis@gmail.com


----------



## planx

Well I just traded in my HE-400 for the HE-500 and already I dislike the stock silver cable (I'm pretty sure it's silver not SPC). I am patiently (trying to) waiting for my prototype DHC cables to arrive for my HE-500... Really a beautiful cable, you will just have to wait to see it.
   
  Edit: SPC, not silver. Confusing sites...


----------



## Girls Generation

I don't believe it's silver since stranded silver is hella expensive so there's no reason hifiman would do that. SPC most likely.


----------



## planx

Well, they should reconsider this cable... Why is it so damn stiff??????? It's almost like memory wire at every single point of the cable, but it's absolutely useless aesthetically speaking. I'll upload a pic to compare


----------



## planx

Okay, pics of HFM cable before I get my DHC cable for it. Top (or very left) is a meh/budget Ultralink OFC copper RCA IC, Middle is a DHC Symbiote SE, Bottom (or very right) is the HE-500 cable. The 500 cables are quite thin in comparison to an IEM cable... First pic is after the split, second is before split. Both DHC and HFM cables in the picture are 4 wire.
   

   
   

   
  EDIT: GG, ya you're right. It's SPC according to Moon Audio, but "silver" according to Head Direct. I think they are SPC as well


----------



## Loquah

Has anyone noticed extra long delays on DHC cable orders? I ordered my DHC Symbiote SE Litz OCC Copper cable during December last year and haven't heard a peep. I don't want to harass Peter because I understand that he handmakes the cables and understand the "specialness" of his work, but I'm starting to wonder if my order has been forgotten or something.


----------



## Girls Generation

Lead time is 6 weeks ish but that's in a general sense meaning it may be longer.


----------



## Loquah

My order is around 8-9 weeks old now, but it does include the Christmas period so maybe that's why.


----------



## planx

If you're worried, give him a gentle shout over an email? That's the best way to find the answer to your question


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





planx said:


> If you're worried, give him a gentle shout over an email? That's the best way to find the answer to your question


 
   
  I'm actually worried because I didn't get a response to my last email. I hate to bug people about stuff like this when it's handmade and in high demand, but maybe I'll email again soon.


----------



## planx

Quote: 





loquah said:


> I'm actually worried because I didn't get a response to my last email. I hate to bug people about stuff like this when it's handmade and in high demand, but maybe I'll email again soon.


 
   
  Hmm I guess Peter is just super busy lately. It's been a while since I've talked to him so I supposed he's just packed with things. Seeing how his order time is 6+ weeks Approx, it's hard to argue that Peter is just chillaxing at home doing nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You will get your cable soon, in fact, my cables are delivering as we speak... But... I have class today and the only people at my house consists of a sleeping brother and a father who doesn't speak english... Ehh time to pick it up tomorrow and upload the pics tomorrow.


----------



## planx

The wait is over. I announce to you, a prototype. Thanks a million to Peter again for giving me the opportunity to own such a work of art. This is literally the *most *beautiful cable I have laid eyes on...
   
  Looks great, feels great, sounds great (brand new, need a lot more hours to say more).
   
  DHC 12-wire Peptide Square Sinnet Hybrid, 6 SPC litz, 6 OCC. Pure art...
   
  Have a look yourself. (I'm broke and had to use iPhone 4 for pics... Someone donate me a DSLR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  DISCLAIMER: THIS IS A PROTOTYPE. NOT FOR SALE
   

   
   

   
   

   
  ^ Sinnet. 6 SPC, 6 OCC. Just remarkable...
   

   
  ^ Again, flippin amazing talent... It boggles my mind how Peter braided this cable...
   

   
  ^ Not too thick, not too thin.
   

   
  ^ Super compact braiding.
   

   
  ^ Above is my DHC Symbiote SE, below is the 12-wire Sinnet.
   

   
  ^ Above is the 12-wire Sinnet, below is the inferior Hifiman 4-wire SPC. Braiding wise, it's PhD vs Kindergarten. Yes, the Hifiman cables are pretty rubbish.
   

   
  ^ Again, DHC on top, HFM on bottom.
   

   
  ^ This angle makes it look like it has 4-wires, but there's 3 SPC and 3 OCC.
   

   
  ^ Midterms, excuse my textbook.
   

   
  ^ Try to look for the 3-on-3 wiring.
   
   

   
   
  Well, there you have it. So far, I'm loving these cables. I want these as my EVERY cable now...


----------



## Girls Generation

Congrats man that's one hellofagoodlookingcable. 
   
  12 wires and that compact is amazing. 
   
  6 OCC SPC litz 6 OCC copper both 26 awg*


----------



## planx

It is onehellofagoodlooking cable. I can't seem to find any irregular spots on the cable. Just amazing


----------



## Slowfade

Quote: 





planx said:


> It is onehellofagoodlooking cable. I can't seem to find any irregular spots on the cable. Just amazing


 
   
  Pretty cool man.  Congrats!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Fantastic looking cable, Pete is definitely talented. Congratulations on your acquisition!


----------



## Loquah

I received my Symbiote SE in the mail yesterday. My worries were completely unfounded.
   
  The cable is beautiful... if only I had my Miracles so I could use it! I literally just sent my right earpiece for a remould due to fit issues so I'm stuck with a dead sexy cable and only one ear piece!


----------



## ariesq

loquah said:


> I received my Symbiote SE in the mail yesterday. My worries were completely unfounded.
> 
> The cable is beautiful... if only I had my Miracles so I could use it! I literally just sent my right earpiece for a remould due to fit issues so I'm stuck with a dead sexy cable and only one ear piece!




I ordered the same cable today. Now just need to be patient


----------



## MattTCG

Good grief that's a sweet looking cable!!


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Good grief that's a sweet looking cable!!


 
   
   
  This one? Here it is in the flesh (or the copper):


----------



## planx

Every DHC cable is beautiful


----------



## ariesq

How are you enjoying the cable? Is the over-the-ear mold comfortable (given that the cable is a little thicker than most stock cables)? I've only used cables with memory wire and curious to compare comfort levels.
   
  Just noticed their wait time was just increased to 8 weeks. 
   
  /Patiently waits for his cable 
  Quote: 





loquah said:


> This one? Here it is in the flesh (or the copper):


----------



## Loquah

Quote: 





ariesq said:


> How are you enjoying the cable? Is the over-the-ear mold comfortable (given that the cable is a little thicker than most stock cables)? I've only used cables with memory wire and curious to compare comfort levels.
> 
> Just noticed their wait time was just increased to 8 weeks.
> 
> /Patiently waits for his cable


 
  I wish I could tell you! My Miracles had to go back for the right side to be remoulded due to an issue with the first set of impressions (right ear only).
   
  I hope to have them back this week or next and will post some thoughts then...
   
  /Patiently waits for his CIEMs to use with the cable...


----------



## Girls Generation

I found no problems with the comfort, no pain, nothing. Also, I found these even more comfortable because I don't need to adjust the memory wire all the time. I just pop them on and go since they're heat molded like that permanently.


----------



## planx

Okay, I know it's been a while since I had the 12-wire cable and I've been busy with school so I haven't had the time to explain more.
   
  When I posted the pics on the previous page, it was literally brand new so I didn't have the time to post sonic impressions. Now, as I'm taking a break from studying, I feel this is the right time to do so.
   
  When switching back and forth between the 12-wire sinnet and the stock HE-500 cable, it is a world of difference for me. Being so used to the Sinnet, the HE-500 with the stock cables sound congested and uneven in comparison. Here is a comparison, the stock cable is like a clogged artery all full of plaque (be sure to exercise daily!) while the DHC Sinnet Hybrid is like a healthy artery. The word that captures the difference between a quality cable, such as DHC, and an inferior cable has to be "effortless". Throughout my entire listening experience, the word "effortless" manages to capture just what DHC cables does best. For instance, vocals sound more effortless, meaning the delivery sounds unstressed. People confuse this description with "laid-back", but that is a tragic misconception. Effortless, to me, means unstressed and natural sounding, almost like a fantastic vocalist having the time of his/her life on stage with a smile on their face.
   
  Treble sounds noticeably smoother as well. Still manages to capture crisp treble, but does it with more ease now, reducing some uneven aspects. In general, I believe OCC just CLEARS things right up, from bass to treble.
   
  Like I said above, vocals are more effortless. Strings, specifically my favorite Cello and Violin, sounds more delightful now. In a sense, it sounds more raw. The tone sounds unstressed and natural; a step closer to the real thing.
   
  With the bass, it almost feels like it is tightened up. Quantity wise, I feel it is difficult to measure, but texture wise, it sounds much better refined and put together. With the Symbiote SE and my UM CIEM, I managed to hear a significant bass extension improvement, but with the HE-500 and Sinnet, extension seems to be unchanged mostly because my CIEM failed to get past 24Hz while my HE-500 easily reaches 20Hz.
   
  I know there is always debates on how cables don't make a difference and how measurements are done. Yes, I agree how measurable elements, such as FR and THD, shows how cables fail to improve headphones, but there is another part to this debate that cannot be measured with equipment as easily. It is extremely difficult to measure elements like unstressed and "effortless". I use aftermarket cables specifically for aesthetics and subtle improvements such as I described. People just expect cables to "fix" up the bass, mids, treble, soundstage, and other nonsense applications. This is the reason why such heated debates arise.
   
  Don't argue with measurements, it is pointless to do so. I agree how there is no quantifiable increase in whatever. Trust your ears, and if you do give aftermarket cables a shot, make sure it is OCC copper... Not OFC.


----------



## Girls Generation

HYPERBOLE. SHAME ON U
  Quote: 





planx said:


> Okay, I know it's been a while since I had the 12-wire cable and I've been busy with school so I haven't had the time to explain more.
> 
> When I posted the pics on the previous page, it was literally brand new so I didn't have the time to post sonic impressions. Now, as I'm taking a break from studying, I feel this is the right time to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusarian

I just received shipping information yesterday. I will post screen shots and a review once it comes in. I had made a mistake when ordering. I thought that Transparent-black Peptide was the two tone color option, however after it shipped I was so excited I went for a look at what I had selected and saw that there is a Black & Clear option. I love the “Bling” of the two tone but I am not too worried. If it comes down to it I will just order another one later if he comes out with a even crazier braid.


----------



## Mariano3113

I have been enjoying my Symbiote SE Hybrid cables for my Clear SE535 for about 2 weeks. (Ordered 1/1/2013 and received 4/1/2013)
   
  Aesthetically they look amazing and the attention to detail BEGS for an applause in build quality.
   
  They have roughly 150+ hours on them as they have sound pumping thru them about 20hrs a day. When I first got them I thought I had a defect as it appeared there was imbalance on the right side connector, but luckily it turned out to be some residue which I assume came from my Stock cable which has started disintegrating and leaves a film like residue on your hands. (Shure is sending a replacement but it will remain unused or worst case a back-up) After getting the right side connector looking all nice and clean like the left side - the imbalance and distortion was gone.
   
  I originally was ordering the cable because I wanted to try something different and wanted something that looked unique and possibly improve the sound. (I had my reservations)
  I decided to go with the Hybrid versus the all copper as, I believe, the stock SE535 cable is copper - as such I wanted to experience a larger difference if there was one.
  In a humbling surprise - there is a change in the sound. The stock sound had the mids almost fatiguing-ly too forward as it appeared there must be a significant drop between the mids and highs.
  With the Hybrid cable it doesn't seem like the mids were recessed but it sounds like the Highs are more present as well as a more audible lower-end. The change in sound described on the product page was pretty much dead-on - frightening so as it was honest and not just hype.
   
  I have them connected to an iBasso D-Zero DAC/AMP as I normally am playing music on the go with my source being a Samsung Note 2 or in the event that the battery in the Note 2 dies I resort to my back-up Touch Pro 2 or Laptop. Biggest improvement with the D-zero was the reduction of hiss from my mobile sources....a god send to have a black background.
   
  I am really pleased with my purchase and with the support and quick responses from DHC (Peter) - will definitely be ordering again when my buddy finishes paying me for my Cannon EOS 7D he dropped on vacation and getting some JH16's....


----------



## planx

Quote: 





mariano3113 said:


> I have been enjoying my Symbiote SE Hybrid cables for my Clear SE535 for about 2 weeks. (Ordered 1/1/2013 and received 4/1/2013)
> 
> Aesthetically they look amazing and the attention to detail BEGS for an applause in build quality.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cheers!
   
  Even though the Shure cables are indeed copper, generic copper vs OCC makes the difference in sound you experienced. Personally, I feel SPC makes things a tad hotter in the treble and upper midrange, which can be beneficial to bring out some needed "spice" in some songs.


----------



## sammyfig

Im sammy figueroa, musician and producer, just wanted to say that peter bradstock is an amazing cable man,he made me some cables that are amazing and durable, also the sound is fantastic and e is truly a great guy to talk to and very helpful , i am totally satisfied,double helix are the best,    Sammy Figueroa


----------



## scootermafia

Good to see you on head-fi Sammy, maybe you're head-fi's first real jazzman!  Hope the LCD3s are still treating you well....


----------



## ramage

Just got my cables for my Westone 4R's and my wife's Shure 425's and we are both very happy with them.
   
  The build quality on the Double Helix cables is just so good. I really did not like the cables that came with the Westone's they just did not feel like they could handle a lot of use.  
   
  Thanks again.


----------



## Loquah

ramage said:


> Just got my cables for my Westone 4R's and my wife's Shure 425's and we are both very happy with them.
> 
> The build quality on the Double Helix cables is just so good. I really did not like the cables that came with the Westone's they just did not feel like they could handle a lot of use.
> 
> Thanks again.




Congrats on cables!

I've had my DHC Symbiote SE Litz for ages now, but my Miracles were off being refitted. Finally got them back and Wow!

I've never noticed vocals so clearly. The cable doesn't add emphasis, but the sound is just so coherent and organic that nothing gets in the way. Just magic. 

My only complaint is the size of the DHC plug. I think I'll have to replace it with a smaller Viablue or something.


----------



## cute

Posting some picture for Peter........Double Helix Cables Fusion, 6 feef of beautiful cable made from the new Fusion wire, and dressed in Yew Audio Neutrik plug and Y splitter that Clint made from exotic spalted curly maple that I hand picked for the grain resemplance of the silver and copper DHC Fusion wire, as the plug and Y split are rotated!
   
  Pictured on my Sennheiser HD580's mint. The Fusion brings the bass of copper, and the smooth detailed sounds of silver. Now, I have many cables made from DHC Peptide, DHC Peptide Hybrid and DHC Nucleotide, but this one tops them all. A pretty wire to look at, with a memorable stunning sound that performs like magic. I can't find the words to describe how wonderful this wire sounds. My HD580's have the bass of the HD650's and the beautiful treble of my beloved Beyerdynamics DT880 600 ohm. Like having the best of two headphones in one. The cable still needs some burn in, but I am already enjoying the extreme detail, clarity, huge soundstage, and precise imaging.
   
  Thanks to Peter for the sample! Enjoy the pictures, the cable really deserves a better camera, but you get the idea!


----------



## aneep

I am thinking of buying the DHC ACSS interconnects for my Audio Gd  Master 7 & 1 and wanted to know if anyone has used these - either the double stranded or the chaperone. I am currently using Nordost Tyr's through the xlr connection and find it to be much better than the stock ACSS which came with the Master 7. I would appreciate a second opinion or even a third. .
  Cheers


----------



## Shini44

Fixed my problem.... it was the PSU.


----------



## maguire

aneep im with you man.....I would  love to know as I also need some ACSS.


----------



## Jazzyfi

I just got the new fusion cable! Amazing ergonomics. This is the most flexible aftermarket cable I have (I have/had Twag, C_H, and Toxic). I'm amazed by the improvement I got with my Miracle. Bass is deeper, and soundstage is even larger than before. By far the best cable I've heard. Thanks Peter for creating such a great product.


----------



## Shini44

Quote: 





jazzyfi said:


> I just got the new fusion cable! Amazing ergonomics. This is the most flexible aftermarket cable I have (I have/had Twag, C_H, and Toxic). I'm amazed by the improvement I got with my Miracle. Bass is deeper, and soundstage is even larger than before. By far the best cable I've heard. Thanks Peter for creating such a great product.


 
  what about the Treble and the Sparking? less?


----------



## Jazzyfi

Treble is great, just the right amount, no sibilance.



shini44 said:


> what about the Treble and the Sparking? less?


----------



## Girls Generation

Mmmm... Salmon...


----------



## Randomlogic

I ordered the Macromolecule SE "Peptide" type 2 OCC copper litz cable for my LCD 2 three weeks ago, cant wait to try my new cable


----------



## Girls Generation

Just got these babies in. The full package JH3A Peptide Fusion IEM cable with adapter with furutech rhodium straight plugs. I honestly think these look better than Oyaide's.
   
  As for the cable it self, they're beautiful. Pictures just don't do them any justice. They did cost me an arm and leg but DHC just fails to disappoint. Thanks Peter.


----------



## commtrd

When ordered what's the wait time to get them? Hopefully nothing ridiculous like 4 to 9 months?


----------



## Girls Generation

I waited around 8 weeks from the time I paid.
  Quote: 





commtrd said:


> When ordered what's the wait time to get them? Hopefully nothing ridiculous like 4 to 9 months?


----------



## planx

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> I waited around 8 weeks from the time I paid.


 
   
  According to the DHC site, "orders placed now will ship in just 4 weeks"


----------



## Girls Generation

Great news 
  Quote: 





planx said:


> According to the DHC site, "orders placed now will ship in just 4 weeks"


----------



## Winegums

I'm afraid that my wallet will have to get lighter again thanks to head-fi, planx and DHC. Going to order a Symbiote SE Hybrid 4' with the case friendly rhodium plug for my JH16's in late August. I'm seriously trying to convince myself that I don't need a DAC/DAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ariesq

I ordered the same cable a few weeks ago but for my fitear tg334. Should be ready in a few weeks


----------



## tuna47

I have Peter redoing my stock HE 500 cables making them shorter and adding a silk cover he is always great cant wait to get them like the hybrid silver sound


----------



## mirari

Does anyone have any experience with doing a retermination? I have a pair of symbiotes with a balanced termination but would like a straight mini.  I've read on the site that double helix won't recable >$600 headphones.  If anyone has any advice on this topic any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Girls Generation

My experience is: shoot him an email. No idea where you read that, but I'm sure he reterminates anything as long as you pay and expect to wait the queue.
  Quote: 





mirari said:


> Does anyone have any experience with doing a retermination? I have a pair of symbiotes with a balanced termination but would like a straight mini.  I've read on the site that double helix won't recable >$600 headphones.  If anyone has any advice on this topic any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## scootermafia

I avoid recabling excessively rare and delicate headphones, like removing the stock cable and hardwiring a new cable. That's separate from changing terminations on cables, which is not something I put any limits on.


----------



## Girls Generation

_Recabling SR009/Qualia 010/R10_. *oops*
   
  Edit: Maybe Apuresound effed up on recabling the R10 and that's the WHOLE reason why he dropped off the face of the earth with those R10 and the rest of the cable orders, meanwhile driving around in his Lotus posting on forums like he didn't just scam a whole bunch of people and keep their $5000 headphones.


----------



## maguire

OOOOUUUCH! He did that? Isn't that a Criminal offence? Whats this world coming to, Alex was a good guy once but I don't know how someone can go off the rails like that..... Money changes people I guess.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Nicely made cables by the looks of those on the previous page...Thanks also those who sent some pics.


----------



## silverharbinger

I just placed an order for some cables with Pete today. I'm looking forward to posting some thoughts on them when they show up. I'm skeptical by nature and don't know if they will make any substantial difference in SQ, but they do look nice.


----------



## tuna47

Pete does a great job I won't debate sound but you will enjoy the look and feel


----------



## silverharbinger

tuna47 said:


> Pete does a great job I won't debate sound but you will enjoy the look and feel



 
 Agreed. This is my first "cheap" adventure into more audiophile type gear. I have been impressed with the DAC/AMP purchases I made. IMVHO those did make a noticeable difference in the general SQ of the iems I bought, but that can be a subjective can of debatables. Personally though, I love them. This purchase was more questionable when it comes to performance improvement. I'll try to be as subjective as possible when it comes to that part of it, but for me the looks are very nice. I think I'll enjoy this rig for years to come.


----------



## zachchen1996

Has anyone compared the peptide fusion iem cable to the TWag v3 and TWcu v3 Hybrid IEM cable? They are both hybrid silver/copper cables


----------



## Girls Generation

I don't think the Whiplash Hybrid cable is actually the same hybrid type as the Fusion since the fusion wire actually has both silver and copper inside the wire, while the TWagV3 and TWcu V3 hybrid cable is just an alternating mix of silver wires and copper wires. A more equal comparison would probably be mixing up Silver Peptide with a regular copper Peptide wires to make a cable.
  Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Has anyone compared the peptide fusion iem cable to the TWag v3 and TWcu v3 Hybrid IEM cable? They are both hybrid silver/copper cables


----------



## zachchen1996

girls generation said:


> I don't think the Whiplash Hybrid cable is actually the same hybrid type as the Fusion since the fusion wire actually has both silver and copper inside the wire, while the TWagV3 and TWcu V3 hybrid cable is just an alternating mix of silver wires and copper wires. A more equal comparison would probably be mixing up Silver Peptide with a regular copper Peptide wires to make a cable.




Oh, hmm that is true, I really like the way the fusion looks, but there are also so few impressions on how it sounds. On the other hand the twag has more impressions on its sq, but the fusion is cheaper, what do you think about the fusions compared to your other cables?


----------



## cute

I don't know about the Whiplash cable, but Peter's offerings, Silver Peptide and Fusion are type 2 litz!


----------



## Girls Generation

I can't really make a fair comparison since these are JH3A cables so I cannot use a regular Peptide cable to compare directly, or recall the sound of other IEM cables, since I've never heard the others with the JH16. However, I can try to compare the sound to the stock cable, and maybe that can act as some sort of reference point to draw vague comparisons among cables... Maybe I should ask Peter to lend me his fusion CIEM cable and maybe the Silver pep so that I can actually see if I can hear any differences.
   
  Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Oh, hmm that is true, I really like the way the fusion looks, but there are also so few impressions on how it sounds. On the other hand the twag has more impressions on its sq, but the fusion is cheaper, what do you think about the fusions compared to your other cables?


----------



## tuna47

Peter just redid stock HE500 cables for sound proving nylon sleeve and cutting to six ft
They look and sound great love DHC


----------



## planx

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Oh, hmm that is true, I really like the way the fusion looks, but there are also so few impressions on how it sounds. On the other hand the twag has more impressions on its sq, but the fusion is cheaper, what do you think about the fusions compared to your other cables?


 
   
  Asking people will only be of little assistance to you, especially if most people don't have the cables to compare. From experience, there's nothing wrong with going with DHC, especially the service Peter inputs towards both his loyal and potential customers. I trust DHC's quality materials and Peter's exceptional talent, and with simple pictures as reference, you should too considering how these cables often look better IRL than in pictures.


----------



## tuna47

I have nothing but praise for Peter at DHC has never done me wrong always a great product at a fair price


----------



## zachchen1996

Just wanted to mention that Peter Bradstock is a great guy. Very quick communication, very understanding, etc. Highly recommend!


----------



## tuna47

I agree all my dealings with Peter have been great goes out of his way to make you happy


----------



## Mimouille

I ordered a TRRS balanced Fusion with TRRS to 3.5 adapter to use my Spiral Ear SE-5 with the 901. I can't wait.


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> I ordered a TRRS balanced Fusion with TRRS to 3.5 adapter to use my Spiral Ear SE-5 with the 901. I can't wait.


 
 Just ordered the exact same thing last night. Did you get the dhc ultrashort trrs to 3.5 adapter too?


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> Just ordered the exact same thing last night. Did you get the dhc ultrashort trrs to 3.5 adapter too?


Yep...so now I need to get th3 nt6 pro and you the se5 and we will be gewr buddies.


----------



## Natronious

Just wanted to chime in and mention that I just last night received my new fusion cable (oyiade straight rhodium termination) for my UE 10 CIEMs, and am very pleased.  Obviously the cable is not as supple nor as thin as the stock cable, but it somehow has a lower profile than I thought it would have going by photos, and it is more supple than I anticipated.  In all the cable is very comfortable and very manageable and is a great performer.  My IEM's sound appreciably better out of each source I've tried. There is more detail and a more open sound; I now hear as through a clearer window into the music.  The fusion cables are pricey, but I'm well pleased with the improvement, and am happy to have them.  Peter does great work, and I would add myself to the growing list of supporters.


----------



## Girls Generation

nbarnard36 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and mention that I just last night received my new fusion cable (oyiade straight rhodium termination) for my UE 10 CIEMs, and am very pleased.  Obviously the cable is not as supple nor as thin as the stock cable, but it somehow has a lower profile than I thought it would have going by photos, and it is more supple than I anticipated.  In all the cable is very comfortable and very manageable and is a great performer.  My IEM's sound appreciably better out of each source I've tried. There is more detail and a more open sound; I now hear as through a *clearer window *into the music.  The fusion cables are pricey, but I'm well pleased with the improvement, and am happy to have them.  Peter does great work, and I would add myself to the growing list of supporters.


 
  
 DHC cables are always described like this.


----------



## zachchen1996

nbarnard36 said:


> Just wanted to chime in and mention that I just last night received my new fusion cable (oyiade straight rhodium termination) for my UE 10 CIEMs, and am very pleased.  Obviously the cable is not as supple nor as thin as the stock cable, but it somehow has a lower profile than I thought it would have going by photos, and it is more supple than I anticipated.  In all the cable is very comfortable and very manageable and is a great performer.  My IEM's sound appreciably better out of each source I've tried. There is more detail and a more open sound; I now hear as through a clearer window into the music.  The fusion cables are pricey, but I'm well pleased with the improvement, and am happy to have them.  Peter does great work, and I would add myself to the growing list of supporters.


 
  
 Pictures!


----------



## Natronious

girls generation said:


> DHC cables are always described like this.


 
 Right.  It's all true!!  Peter was great to work with, prompt responses by email, etc.  This is my first foray into aftermarket IEM cables, and I guess I just wanted to shoot for the top and be done with it, and can simply chime in that I'm a happy customer.  Now I guess I'll just have to 'burn' the cables in.  I'll post my findings if I notice any significant changes/improvement.  It's precisely because of all those similar posts to mine that I chose Double Helix.  I was beginning to doubt my UE 10's, thinking they were outdated (TOTL 6 years ago), but they are sounding quite good with this addition.


----------



## silverharbinger

zachchen1996 said:


> Pictures!


 
  
 I may have some pics to share in a few days if nbarnhard doesn't get the chance. My fusion order is on it's way now. Between all the components I ordered over the last few months it will mark the end of a long journey.


----------



## zachchen1996

silverharbinger said:


> I may have some pics to share in a few days if nbarnhard doesn't get the chance. My fusion order is on it's way now. Between all the components I ordered over the last few months it will mark the end of a long journey.


 
  
 hahaha my journey is coming to a close too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When did you order yours?


----------



## silverharbinger

I ordered in early August. I made some changes too. At first, I ordered based on hooking it up to my HP-P1. Then I added an SR-71B to the rig, so I changed my connector to balanced, and added another cable to use as a mini from the HP to the 71B. Pete was patient with me and always quick to respond as I made alterations along the way, so he gets a big star for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Did you have to wait a while?


----------



## zachchen1996

silverharbinger said:


> I ordered in early August. I made some changes too. At first, I ordered based on hooking it up to my HP-P1. Then I added an SR-71B to the rig, so I changed my connector to balanced, and added another cable to use as a mini from the HP to the 71B. Pete was patient with me and always quick to respond as I made alterations along the way, so he gets a big star for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just ordered mine a few days ago!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you get yours this week that means I have hope of getting it in early october!


----------



## Natronious

My cables were ready in about 8 weeks or so.


----------



## silverharbinger

zachchen1996 said:


> Just ordered mine a few days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Probably so. I let Pete know when I placed my order that I would be leaving on vacation soon, so the wait can vary a little bit. My order was placed on Aug 5th, and it should arrive on the 11th or 12th. I think the total time on mine was about 5 weeks. The the pics look great too. I'm very excited to try these out!


----------



## MahthovenWang

Hi guys I'm basically a newbie at IEM upgrade cables but currently I am looking for an upgrade cable for my Westone 4R. I've heard about DHC for quite a long time and I knew that Peter really make some quality products. But I just want to know which of the IEM cables by DHC offer a detailed, neutral, and clear sound with a wide soundstage? 80% of the music that I listen to is classical music, and the other 20 being pop, so I prefer a cable that would be able to suit well with my musical taste. I would really appreciate it if any of you guys out there would be willing to help


----------



## zachchen1996

mahthovenwang said:


> Hi guys I'm basically a newbie at IEM upgrade cables but currently I am looking for an upgrade cable for my Westone 4R. I've heard about DHC for quite a long time and I knew that Peter really make some quality products. But I just want to know which of the IEM cables by DHC offer a detailed, neutral, and clear sound with a wide soundstage? 80% of the music that I listen to is classical music, and the other 20 being pop, so I prefer a cable that would be able to suit well with my musical taste. I would really appreciate it if any of you guys out there would be willing to help


 
 I would upgrade the iems first   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The cable should never cost more than the headphone or iem itself hahahaa


----------



## silverharbinger

zachchen1996 said:


> The cable should never cost more than the headphone or iem itself hahahaa


 
 He's got some compatibility with other IEMs with that cable I think, but I agree that it's pretty expensive. At least with my Shure cable it will work with all Shure IEMs. I might buy a pair of 846s down the road.


----------



## MahthovenWang

zachchen1996 said:


> I would upgrade the iems first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 As for now I want to use it with my Westone 4R, but I do plan to get a pair of JH customs in the future...


----------



## zachchen1996

mahthovenwang said:


> As for now I want to use it with my Westone 4R, but I do plan to get a pair of JH customs in the future...


 
  
 I ordered the fusion iem cable as it is highly regarded by the people who own it.


----------



## MahthovenWang

zachchen1996 said:


> I ordered the fusion iem cable as it is highly regarded by the people who own it.


 
  
 It seems not bad, but the symbiote fusion is slightly off my budget as I do not want to spend more than 300 on IEM cables. Cables that I am currently looking at from DHC are the Symbiote, Symbiote SE litz and Symbiote litz Hybrid.... But I just want know know the difference in sound signature between these cables and which one suit my musical taste better...


----------



## Girls Generation

Hey guys. If anyone is planning to buy a 5ft or shorter 8 wire Fusion cable from Peter, I'm selling basically an unterminated 5ft 8 wire Fusion cable in a square braid, which is in Peter's hands right now so if you buy this, you can choose your terminations and what not. The only difference is, you'll be paying $200 less than retail. Yes, I'm taking a $200 loss for my indecisiveness... *tears*
  
 Check out the ad in my sig~


----------



## Girls Generation

I sent in my TH900 to get it recabled and looks like I’m getting more than my cable. Just got one of these. Sexy as hell~

http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=121


----------



## scootermafia

Girls Generation, head-fi's Tiger Woods.  You name the piece of gear, they've been with it.


----------



## silverharbinger

My fusions came in yesterday. They look phenomenal, but due to a miscommunication the headphone cable will have to be re-terminated to get an RSA connector put on. I could provide pics, but they would be the same as nbarnard's. When I get the 4-pin connector I'll post them up. I don't think I've seen one of those in this thread before.
  
 As for the sound from the cables? It's pretty darn good! I'm not sure if it's because there was a gauge increase, or if there is another factor at work, but the music I've played on them seems a little sharper. It's like things stand out a little more, bass and highs in particular. I need to put in more time with them and my music catalog before I can give any solid thoughts on that. Also, I find it to be very interesting that it did stand out despite me being disappointed at not having the right connector. It managed overcome my mood at the time, but good music always helps. I'm really looking forward to trying these out when they have the 4-pin connection.


----------



## Jd007

I'm joining the club! ordered a balanced molecule + SE adapter for my hd800s last night. hopefully the wait is on the low end of the 3-5 weeks wait lol


----------



## Girls Generation

jd007 said:


> I'm joining the club! ordered a balanced molecule + SE adapter for my hd800s last night. hopefully the wait is on the low end of the 3-5 weeks wait lol


 
  
 Naisu~~~ Welcome to The Order.


----------



## Mimouille

My DHC Fusion with TRRS plug, custom Spiral Ear SE-5 pins and a TRRS to 3.5 ultrashort adapter has shipped!


----------



## Tympanon

There is a section on their website called "Flagship OCC silver cable". Does anyone use, or has experience, with the DHC "Probe" 
SP Silver Peptide Litz OCC Silver Portable Cable for portable rigs?
Thank you


----------



## ariesq

Just received my fusion IEM cable for fitear TG334. Unfortunately the left socket was made backwards. 

The cable itself is gorgeous. My honeymoon is next week. Was really hoping to relax with the fusion cable on my trip =(


----------



## hawpunch

ariesq said:


> Just received my fusion IEM cable for fitear TG334. Unfortunately the left socket was made backwards.
> 
> The cable itself is gorgeous. My honeymoon is next week. Was really hoping to relax with the fusion cable on my trip =(


 
  
 Hot damn...my custom cable for my JH13 Pros from Double Helix recently came in and was really well done.  My only regret was that I should have ordered longer.  Sorry to hear about that, but I'm sure it'll be taken care of. Just enjoy your honeymoon and forget about the cable for now . Congrats!


----------



## scootermafia

It's wired fine, the bend just needs to be bent the other way. Sorry man, a hairdryer can let you reverse the direction the loop bends in. Have a good honeymoon...


----------



## Girls Generation

My lovely TH900 went through surgery. Recabled with Silver Peptide OCC silver litz wire Triple Threat style with Audeze jacks!


----------



## monkeygod

Just got my Fitear-terminated Peptide Fusion in the mail yesterday night. Somehow the tracking notification got lost in my spam folder (i found it after a bit of digging) so it was a complete surprise as the order status on the DHC website still showed as 'Processing' ... even after I received the cables 
  
 My initial impressions are very positive - definitely an upgrade over the stock Fitear cable, and to my ears, a better fit than the Twag. I have used a v1 for several years with my JH13s and the v2 as a balanced TRRS w/ my HM801. I tried a v3 with the Parterre's a short time ago but felt that it wasn't a great match - watered down the sub-bass and added a slightly harsh 'glare' to the midrange vocals. After about 20 hours of playback, the Fusion shows some change so I shall try and report impressions once I think its fully burnt in.

 Sadly, my cable suffers from the same problem as ariesq encountered - guess Peter isn't used to the Fitear connectors yet 
  

  
 Left and Right earbuds both facing the 'same' way
  

  
 Clearer shot of the Left earbud lying flat - the DHC logo is on the 'interior' side and the bend goes the wrong way for insertion into the left ear.
  
 Hair dryer repair seemed to do the trick - although I worried that the hot air would reverse the cryo-voodoo that the cables had been treated with


----------



## Girls Generation

Just got my TH900 recable job and cable in. Jesus beautiful. Yes. Jesus Beautiful.
 Cable cost quite a bit of dough, silver peptide with premium ITT Cannon 4pin mini-XLR connectors, and had to order in rhodium Oyaide extruded right angle 3.5mm.


----------



## Girls Generation

Some moar pix with iPhone.


----------



## Girls Generation

So bass was a bit thin at first listen. 10 hours later, it's blossoming. Will report back when it hits 50 hours. Yes it was a huge change, and no this is not hyperbole.


----------



## barbes

Reporting on my "Symbiote Fusion" IEM cable (for Future Sonics MG6PRO).  This is the most impressive sounding cable I've ever used; it replaced a Whiplash TWAG cable, which was itself a big improvement over stock, and made for a really substantial step up.  This is not subtle; it felt like a significant hardware upgrade.  Bass extension and quality are particularly noticeable, but overall clarity, air, and imaging are all improved.
  
 It took the better part of a week to burn in and settle down.  Highs were pretty piercing until it did, but all that goes away.
  
 Build quality is exemplary.  The cable itself is livelier and a bit harder to manage than stock, but well within bounds of OK.  Peter was great to work with and got me the cable ahead of schedule to meet a travel deadline.  Entirely happy with him and the product.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Hey guys! I'm debating pulling the trigger between the Symbiote Fusion (350) and the Symbiote SE Hybrid Litz (270) iem cable. Any suggestions, comments, remarks, etc about these two?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Peter just made me a Comlement2 for the HE Series by HiFiMAN for review. It'll be interesting to see how this beefy, more comlicated cable compares to some of my other aftermarket cables.


----------



## Mooses9

Cant wait to try my DHC Symbiote Nucleotide Shure Cable. love the looks cant wait to hear it. i dont normally go with copper. normally a pure silver only guy but i found that with my se535 and the setup i have i find them to be slightly bright, so im hoping the copper brings them in line some


----------



## Austin Morrow

mooses9 said:


> Cant wait to try my DHC Symbiote Nucleotide Shure Cable. love the looks cant wait to hear it. i dont normally go with copper. normally a pure silver only guy but i found that with my se535 and the setup i have i find them to be slightly bright, so im hoping the copper brings them in line some


 
  
 That cable looks absolutely stunning in its entirety.


----------



## Mooses9

thank you, i agree. i got it for a great deal $86.00 shipped. i hope it sounds as great as it looks. i really like the heat moldable feature of this cable.


----------



## Mooses9

got my DHC Symbiote Shure cable and plugged them in and gave a listen.
  
 for reference to my equipment i am using in conjunction with the DHC cable
  
 Iriver IHP-140 Fiber Optic Out>Sys-Concept Custom Fiber Optic Cable>Ibasso DB2 Dac>RSA male Toxic Silver Poison Cable Ibasso Hirose Interconnect>RSA SR-71B Amp>DHC Symbiote Shure Cable> Shure SE535 Bronze
  
 At first listen i was VERY please. i am a silver cable guy i normally wouldnt think about using Copper, however i made a exception. and to my dismay i was taken back by this cable and what it introduced into the music.
  
 Its extremely lush all around, it sounds as if you are being covered in silk, SOOO smooth, soundstage is Wide, with the se535 they have a very mid centric presence, this cable seems to tame that a bit adding warmth all over but the thing that got me with this cable is its warm, but its extremely transparent and clean. normally if a cable is presenting a warmth, then it also seems to introduce a veil to the overall sound. nope not with this cable, its crystal clear presentation while delivering warmth is some kind of voodoo magic you get no veil whatsoever....im really taken back with how much i like the sound of this cable becuase like i said i am a ''silver only'' kind of guy, but the DHC symbiote blows me away. it also gives me a musical presentation it definitly is musical.....i highly reccomend it.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Great impressions! Im currently waiting on a symbiote fusion cable... Hope it delivers what im hoping it does


----------



## Mooses9

cotnijoe said:


> Great impressions! Im currently waiting on a symbiote fusion cable... Hope it delivers what im hoping it does


 
 thanks, i am still blown away by the cables ability to deliver a warm sound not dark but warm....and then still be crystal clear transparent.
  
 ive read reviews where people compare stock cables as looking though a dirty window...and then the symbiote being like looking through a open window....and thats totally true..


----------



## songmic

I purchased a Macromolecule SE cable for my Hifiman HE-6. This is the second time I'm ordering from Peter, the first being an Audez'e cable I bought a couple years ago.
  
 Before I made the jump on the cable, I asked Peter millions of questions about the cable itself, options, custom choices, etc... we shared like 50 emails, and he always answered them promptly and very helpfully. I haven't received it yet, but so far, I had the most pleasure doing business with him than other cable makers. I hope - although I'm quite sure - that the actual cable turns out as good as his service is.


----------



## scootermafia

I don't think you broke the record of 100.


----------



## Chris_Himself




----------



## songmic

A custom-made Peptide OCC copper Macromolecule SE cable for my HE-6, with the new headphone connector shrinks (which I kinda helped Peter design), Acrolink's carbon fiber Y-splitter, Neutrik's stainless steel 4-pin XLR plug, and fully sleeved from top to bottom with silica fiber. It may not be the most expensive headphone cable in the market, nor the most flexible, but it sure is damn sexy!
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/920469_544118165673225_1310499824_o.jpg


----------



## scootermafia




----------



## Chris_Himself

scootermafia said:


>


 
  
 Man.. if we needed IEM companies to take us seriously, this would not be a great example to show them.
  
  
 JUST KIDDING, IT REALLY IS. CHOO CHOO


----------



## Austin Morrow

Review should be up later tonight or in the afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## scootermafia

Thanks Austin!
  
 Some cute photos there.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Finally got my DHC fusion iem cable from Peter.
  
 Surprisingly, the cable wasnt as stiff as i expected, and it fits around my ears wonderfully. Interestingly enough, the lack of earguides actually allowed me to get a better insertion with my iem and a more consistent fit.
  
 The sound is fairly obviously better. Whether its because of cable or the fact ive gotten a better fit than i ever did (or both), only time will tell.
  
 So far very happy customer right here


----------



## Cotnijoe

I'll just leave this here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 a welcomed addition to my rig


----------



## achl354

cotnijoe said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 which model is that?


----------



## Cotnijoe

achl354 said:


> which model is that?




Fusion iem cable


----------



## achl354

I am still deciding between the fusion and the pure silver litz cable

Hard to choose when auditioning them is inpossible


----------



## Girls Generation

achl354 said:


> I am still deciding between the fusion and the pure silver litz cable
> 
> Hard to choose when auditioning them is inpossible


 
  
 Silver litz  Why? It's silver.  I've had both and can't decide between the two still.


----------



## achl354

girls generation said:


> Silver litz  Why? It's silver.  I've had both and can't decide between the two still.


 
 care to share some of ur feedback on the two?


----------



## cute

achl354 said:


> girls generation said:
> 
> 
> > Silver litz  Why? It's silver.  I've had both and can't decide between the two still.
> ...


 
  
 The DHC Silver litz is an astounding detail monster, nothing is left out, well mastered music is fantastic......the DHC Fusion has all the details, but they are delivered in a more polite manner, and is a little easier on sensitive ears.  I have never heard a DHC cable I didn't like.....Peter is very keen on producing the very best leading edge cable technology, and is very knowledgeable and creative.  "If he will build it I will come", needles to say I'm a hooked devoted follower!


----------



## achl354

cute said:


> The DHC Silver litz is an astounding detail monster, nothing is left out, well mastered music is fantastic......the DHC Fusion has all the details, but they are delivered in a more polite manner, and is a little easier on sensitive ears.  I have never heard a DHC cable I didn't like.....Peter is very keen on producing the very best leading edge cable technology, and is very knowledgeable and creative.  "If he will build it I will come", needles to say I'm a hooked devoted follower!


 
 So the silver litz would be a little too.... cold and aggresive (HARSH, i should say) sounding? I listen to a broad range of music, ranging from some classical to japanese anime songs. I have tried the whiplash v3 8 braid hybrid, and comparing to my silver/gold (uber) cable from tralucent, the hybrid has a flatter sound, less layering/details, but is more 'polite' in a sense that it is never too aggressive sounding. The vocal is a little laid back also compared to silver gold cable.
  
 Would it be possible if you can roughly let me know which genre of music each cable 'might' be better with?
 And with the silver litz, how would you describe the sonic difference comparted to the fusion? (according to Pete, they both should offer the same amount of details and soundstg, but the fushion would be warmer due to the copper obviously)
  
 my portable set up : ak120 with 1plus2 (on the go), or with kojo km01 amp when stationary listening


----------



## cute

achl354 said:


> cute said:
> 
> 
> > The DHC Silver litz is an astounding detail monster, nothing is left out, well mastered music is fantastic......the DHC Fusion has all the details, but they are delivered in a more polite manner, and is a little easier on sensitive ears.  I have never heard a DHC cable I didn't like.....Peter is very keen on producing the very best leading edge cable technology, and is very knowledgeable and creative.  "If he will build it I will come", needles to say I'm a hooked devoted follower!
> ...


 
  
 Peter is spot on with same amount of detail/soundstage, but fusion is warmer throughout.  They are both extremely good with well mastered tracks.....I have a lot of acoustical, celtic, classical, jazz, that are great with either one, especially if you like low volume listening, ie the details are still there even at low volume.  The Silver is never too cold or aggressive, never HARSH, but revealing of your source.  My files are all flac, 16/44m 24/88 and 24/96, but poor mastering will be revealed.  I am moving up in the Audiophile type music chain, beware of a lot of bad mastering even at high bit rates.  Brendan Perry (Dead Can Dance), has some good examples of both good and bad mastering on some albums, for example. Celine Dion has well mastered content.  Celtic Woman singers vary, depending on the CD.  I have a couple of Sarah Brightman albums that are well done, but upstream gears should be of good quality.  A cable purchase should only be made after your upstream gears are as good as can be.....otherwise, no matter the cable, mixed results could be happen.  Even you anatomy, shape of your ears, the way your HP's sit on your head, etc, a lot of variables.  I am using a tube amp, and Audio-GS WM8741 DAC, source from my high end Denon player, or jRiver Media Center 18, via computer.  I also have Pure Silver USB to SPDIF converter, pure silver or high end glass optical to my DAC....so lot of subtle tweaks in my chain
  
 Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## achl354

cute said:


> Peter is spot on with same amount of detail/soundstage, but fusion is warmer throughout.  They are both extremely good with well mastered tracks.....I have a lot of acoustical, celtic, classical, jazz, that are great with either one, especially if you like low volume listening, ie the details are still there even at low volume.  The Silver is never too cold or aggressive, never HARSH, but revealing of your source.  My files are all flac, 16/44m 24/88 and 24/96, but poor mastering will be revealed.  I am moving up in the Audiophile type music chain, beware of a lot of bad mastering even at high bit rates.  Brendan Perry (Dead Can Dance), has some good examples of both good and bad mastering on some albums, for example. Celine Dion has well mastered content.  Celtic Woman singers vary, depending on the CD.  I have a couple of Sarah Brightman albums that are well done, but upstream gears should be of good quality.  A cable purchase should only be made after your upstream gears are as good as can be.....otherwise, no matter the cable, mixed results could be happen.  Even you anatomy, shape of your ears, the way your HP's sit on your head, etc, a lot of variables.  I am using a tube amp, and Audio-GS WM8741 DAC, source from my high end Denon player, or jRiver Media Center 18, via computer.  I also have Pure Silver USB to SPDIF converter, pure silver or high end glass optical to my DAC....so lot of subtle tweaks in my chain
> 
> Hope this helps a bit!


 
 Thx so much for the reply, I try to keep my files all flac or high quality wave files. I am hoping to source more hi-res files or even DSD files eventually.
  
 I am glad u brought up the point regarding listening volume. I find myself listening mostly (but not at extended period of time) at moderate to louder than average volume, thats why i am concerned about the cable been too harsh/aggressive, since at louder volumes, it will be more unbearable or more fatigue to listen to.
  
 sometimes with warmer sound, i find some background details, or softer sound details to be less clear in shape. 
  
 Would you say the fusion has slightly narrower (what i mean is things seem more close together) soundstage than the silver? and what about the vocal positioning? (would either sound similar or is one hv a more laid back or projected vocal?)


----------



## Girls Generation

Cute just keeps taking words out of my mouth!
  
 Rather than the fusion having a narrower SS, it seems like the Silver Peptide just has a holographic soundstage. If you want background and minute details, SP is the way to go for sure.


----------



## cute

All the details are still there with the Fusion, IMO....but I think the copper warmth brings vocals/mids more forward.....I really notice that with the DT990 600 ohm and DT880 600 ohm, they are both known for vocals that are further back from the listening position.  With the Fusion on either of those phones, the vocals/mids are more like my Senn HD580,  Now I am biased, because I like my mids, but all of my HP are open back because I like a huge soundstage.  I use crossfeed in jRiver Media Center 18, and that makes for less fatigue, and a sound more enjoyable, akin to speakers, where you get some of the L and R sound in each year, I use standard spatialization setting in crossfeed, but with my HD580 I can bump the crossfeed to increased spatioaliztion to widen the soundstage making the soundstage wider like the Beyer's, works well with older mastering where instraments were more conjested sounding because of mike placement.  Modern mastering tends to be a lot more advanced.  The Fusion does have excellent separation/placement queues, but the Silver Peptide and the Fusion do each have their own sound, and genre, mastering and personal preference will also play into how they sound to you personally.  Most think cables are snake oit.....I have proven that wrong, at least to my self by trying a multitude of wire/cables over the last year.  To me, rolling cables is much like rolling IEM tips, HP Earpads, amps and tubes, as well as a change in DAC.  A lot happens from the time a mastered track is engineered and when it reaches your ears/brain....can be very subjective.  Everyone has a different setup, and a different anatomy.......you need to make your own decision and try things for yourself.  A lot of bad press on the HD700 for instance, I really like mine, and I have yet to start swapping in the detachable cables that I have....plenty of exciting times ahead.


----------



## achl354

Anyone had experiencr with the piccolino,fusion and or silver peptide?

the two cables both seem like rxcellent choice but without comparing relativeky to something that i can reference to, i still hv no clue how they sound,


----------



## Cotnijoe

I currently have the fusion. I havent had it for long though


----------



## Austin Morrow

Sorry, I'm taking quite a long time to finish this review. Quite a unique cable, indeed.


----------



## Girls Generation

achl354 said:


> Anyone had experiencr with the piccolino,fusion and or silver peptide?
> 
> the two cables both seem like rxcellent choice but without comparing relativeky to something that i can reference to, i still hv no clue how they sound,


 
  
 Piccolino was an excellent cable to listen to. However, it glazed over details more than the Fusion did. You have better options for the money.


----------



## scootermafia

No rush Austin, it's a hard life testing all these cables.


----------



## Austin Morrow

scootermafia said:


> No rush Austin, it's a hard life testing all these cables.


 
  
 I should have it done tonight, you just always end up righting more than you think as you're attaching and re-attaching difference cables, switching form balanced to single ended, and...well, you get the picture, a lot goes into a review.


----------



## Cotnijoe

total respect right there  take ur time haha


----------



## Benjamin6264

nvm


----------



## Austin Morrow

Review is done...
  







 The Double Helix Cables Complement 2 cable for the HiFiMAN series of planar magnetic headphones (my goodness, that is quite the mouthful) is one of the meatiest, most brilliantly engineered, and best sounding high-end cable upgrades my ears have ever had the opportunity of auditioning. No need in giving a formal introduction here, or rather, talking about the company, as Double Helix Cables is extremely popular in the world of headphones, so let’s get to the review, shall we?

*The Unboxing & First Impressions*
 I honestly don’t even know where to begin with this review, as it has left me at quite a stand still. Why’s that, you ask? Well, when I first got the Complement 2 in the mail, I was really impressed by DHC’s (I’m going to start calling them by the abbreviation, hopefully it’s not too confusing) presentation. An extremely nice carrying bag that’s made of micro-felt with a nylon draw-string, and it feels really, really good, hopefully I’m not the first to say that. There was however more DHC swag to be seen (Yes, these accessories are listed as DHC swag under the website, at least one audio company has some humor in their cables, it’s not something you see very often) that included Peter’s business card, some DHC decals, of which I currently have adhered to my MacBook, and an absolutely pristine flash drive made entirely of aluminum, with a laser etched DHC logo. I almost wanted to review the flash drive, it’s that cool looking!






 And then came the cable. I’ll be honest, when I first set my hands on the Complement 2, my first thought was: “Jesus, this is one of the biggest, most streamlined, and utterly simplistic cables I’ve ever seen.” I really liked it a lot, the silica-sleeving was absolutely flawless and extremely smooth, and all the connectors and plugs had been ideally placed. Don’t get me wrong, the cable was very meaty and a bit hard to navigate with at first (not to mention the sheer amount of weight this cable had, it was a lot), but after a while, I learned how nice it was two have two separate cables, one for each channel in a balanced configuration. I’ve been using balanced cables for a while, but have never used a dual balanced cables that’s completely separate from each other, it’s actually in DHC’s design philosophy, and it works quite well in accordance with usability.

 While we are on the subject of design and connectors, it’s probably a good idea to talk about the schematics and specifications of this cable, no? While Peter offers multiple types of options when it comes to connections and terminations (seriously though, if your mind can dream it, DHC probably has it). My particular Complement 2 came with the usual aluminum Neutrik dual 3-pin balanced connectors, and custom made HiFiMAN connectors, which were wrapped and then double wrapped with DHC’s logo. Besides the silica fiber sleeving, which is simply phenomenal when it comes to build and feel, there isn’t much going on with the Complement 2. It’s straightforward and simple, a no BS type of cable, something 
 I really like.






*Sonic Impressions*
 Ah, yes, time for the sonic listening experience. All of the above really doesn’t mean anything if the cable doesn’t sound good, right? Well, unless you’re apart of the percentage of the population that doesn’t believe in the sonic capabilities of cables, then the above statement would be of much greater significance. Anyway, enough rambling, here’s how the Complement 2 sounds, with appropriate comparisons, of course. 

 Due to the fact that the Complement 2 uses OCC peptide copper as the core of the cable wire, described as “Ultrapure OCC copper litz” on DHC’s website, I had a pre-biased opinion that this was going to be of a warmer, bassy, and calmer cable than something like SPC or pure silver. While that pre-bias did turn out to be true, I did find a few surprises. The DHC Complement 2 does feature a lush tonality that stretches from one end of the frequency band all the way to the other end, and it was very apparent on my HE-500’s. A much more forgiving and natural midrange, with a slightly forward vocality presence, and fantastic coherence. A smooth treble response, a tad bit of sparkle, and very well extended. Not as detailed as SPC, but very good nevertheless, with no evidence of any blanketing or darkness up top. Transients were good too, not as fast as SPC, but very natural and free-flowing. If you can imagine a slow stream going with the pace of nature, that’s what the Complement 2 is like.






 Down low, there’s not a lot of bass bloat. The lower end of the frequency band was more center stage and forward than both that of the treble and the midrange, which doesn’t surprise me at all. I actually found the bass response to be quite good, good attack and decay times down low, with plenty of impact and rumble, the Complement 2 was shaping up to be a good copper cable, and then I got that surprise, something I wasn’t expecting out of an OCC cable. 

 Typically, when soundstage is being used as the focal point of a cable review, pure silver is usually where soundstage gets bumped up a notch. But, the Complement 2 isn’t a pure silver cable, it’s OCC, and it’s mimicking parts of the sonic signature that’s typically seen in SPC and pure silver cables. I don’t know if this has to do with threre being two different cables going into each headphone connector, or that it’s balanced (which can’t be it, I’ve heard several balanced OCC cables, and they’ve never expressed the soundstage I’m hearing out of the Complement 2). The Complement 2 threw me a curveball, with an exceptionally wide and deep soundstage experience, and not to mention, the imaging was absolutely stunning! Everything was placed so accurately, it was extremely holographic and life like.

*Final Thoughts*
 The DHC Complement 2, with its warm, but detailed, and bassy sound signature checks all the marks that you’d expect out of a high end OCC cable, and then some. I was really not expecting that DHC Complement 2 to have such a realistic and massive soundstage rendering, especially for an OCC cable. Additionally, the accessories and the general customer service you get from Peter is exceptional, and if you hadn’t noticed, DHC recently lowered the price of the Complement 2 to $399, a massive price drop from its original. I have no problem recommending this cable, as it has become my reference for the HE-500.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Great review!
  
 Checking out ur website now too! great stuff


----------



## Girls Generation

Wow that was a super good read.


----------



## scootermafia

Nice review Austin!  Glad you had fun.


----------



## Mooses9

very very nice


----------



## achl354

yes totally agree with you on the customer service part, Peter is a great guy
 although i have yet to receive the cable but great customer service just makes the entire buying process more pleasant
  
 and especially when it comes to buying something blindly in the sense that I am not able to audition it prior purchase, prompt and detailed replies definitely clears things out (asking in the thread also helps but the words from the maker himself will assure it)
  
 I havent had the chance to try many cables (used to be ALO and Jenalabs a few years back, then tried whiplash, a few DIYs. Now awaiting my silver widow and silver litz type 2 from DHC to come soon), but i enjoy the process of A/B trialing, and eventually finding the Mrs. Right sound.
  
 Would love to share my experience with the DHC cable when i get them, it's pity that my wallet isnt thick enough, otherwise the i'll grab the fusion cable too


----------



## Austin Morrow

achl354 said:


> yes totally agree with you on the customer service part, Peter is a great guy
> although i have yet to receive the cable but great customer service just makes the entire buying process more pleasant
> 
> and especially when it comes to buying something blindly in the sense that I am not able to audition it prior purchase, prompt and detailed replies definitely clears things out (asking in the thread also helps but the words from the maker himself will assure it)
> ...


 
  
 You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Girls Generation

achl354 said:


> yes totally agree with you on the customer service part, Peter is a great guy
> although i have yet to receive the cable but great customer service just makes the entire buying process more pleasant
> 
> and especially when it comes to buying something blindly in the sense that I am not able to audition it prior purchase, prompt and detailed replies definitely clears things out (asking in the thread also helps but the words from the maker himself will assure it)
> ...


 
  
 ALO, Jenalabs, old generation Whiplash? Dear God, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Mimouille

Finally have my DHC Fusion TRRS for Spiral Ears SE-5


----------



## achl354

how does it sound thus far? 
  
 is the silicone wire neck height adjust by default or u asked for it?


----------



## Mimouille

It sounds good, but I bought it mostly for the TRRS. I am not a huge believer in comparing cables...I am not sure I understand your other question


----------



## achl354

Cables do make a difference, but all depend on ur gear(source and iem), it takes some trial to see which type suits ur taste, just like setting the EQ in some way

I was referrimg to the silicone ring thay tightns the left / right channel wire


----------



## Mimouille

achl354 said:


> Cables do make a difference, but all depend on ur gear(source and iem), it takes some trial to see which type suits ur taste, just like setting the EQ in some way
> 
> I was referrimg to the silicone ring thay tightns the left / right channel wire


 

 I have heard differences in the past, I am just saying I do not A/B because it damages the sockets of my CIEMs, and I do not enter debates on the merits of this and that cable because it is quite a touchy subject.
  
 The ring comes as standard now AFAIK.


----------



## achl354

do you also own the 1plus2, i would greatly appreciate if you can somehow give some impression on how the fusion sounds against the stock gold cable.
  
 many thx


----------



## Mimouille

achl354 said:


> do you also own the 1plus2, i would greatly appreciate if you can somehow give some impression on how the fusion sounds against the stock gold cable.
> 
> many thx


 

 The Fusion is terminated specifically for the SE-5, so switching risks damaging it. However, I doubt a third party cable sounds better with the 1Plus2 than the silver gold as the 1plus2 was tuned to sound best with silver gold or Uber.


----------



## achl354

i see. Nevermind abt the impression wf fusion on 1plus2.
  
 However, i seriously do recommend that you give aftermarket cables a try with the 1plus2, not saying that it sounds better/worse, but it will definitely offer another taste of sound
  
 i've tried the 1plus2 with the piccolino, twag v3 hybrid, DIY silver/gold wire, each of these were entertaining in their own sense. It's the fun of detachable cable iem, experiement and mix and match wf ur audio gear, to suit ur needs


----------



## scootermafia

mimouille said:


> I have heard differences in the past, I am just saying I do not A/B because it damages the sockets of my CIEMs, and I do not enter debates on the merits of this and that cable because it is quite a touchy subject.
> 
> The ring comes as standard now AFAIK.


 
  
 Yes it's standard, not using anything else at present unless asked.


----------



## Mimouille

achl354 said:


> i see. Nevermind abt the impression wf fusion on 1plus2.
> 
> However, i seriously do recommend that you give aftermarket cables a try with the 1plus2, not saying that it sounds better/worse, but it will definitely offer another taste of sound
> 
> i've tried the 1plus2 with the piccolino, twag v3 hybrid, DIY silver/gold wire, each of these were entertaining in their own sense. It's the fun of detachable cable iem, experiement and mix and match wf ur audio gear, to suit ur needs


 

 I am not too much a fan of switching cables because...I am never sure of the share of placebo in the differences I hear.
  
 However the DHC Fusion sound good, and the ergonomics are among the best I have tried.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Subbing


----------



## PXSS

All of my cables are DIY-DHC cables.
Love em all. I haven't AB'd any of them. Nucleotide 24awg
Peptide 24awg
Peptide Hybrid 26awg

All for Lemo (DIY) detachables -> 4-pin (DIY) Valabs XLR -> Valabs 3.5mm


----------



## gmahler2u

I'm a new owner of Double Helix cable.  I love the Craftsman of the cable, it's just beautiful.
 Great job Peter!!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Currently waiting for my DHC Fusions and a little extra that will be coming in soon... Big shoutout to Peter and thanks for everything!


----------



## achl354

visceriouszero said:


> Currently waiting for my DHC Fusions and a little extra that will be coming in soon... Big shoutout to Peter and thanks for everything!


 
 whats the little something extra?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

achl354 said:


> whats the little something extra?


 
  
 Errr....
  
  
 Errrrrr....
  
  
 Spore cables...


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Beautiful DHC Fusions, terminated to RSA, with ultrashort adaptors, one for typical 3.5mm, one for TRRS Balanced.
  
 Go DHC!


----------



## achl354

looking great!
 i would get the fusion if i didnt already buy the silver widow, silver peptide by DHC
 and already using piccolino and a custom made silver/gold cable, all for just one pair of iem


----------



## Cotnijoe

visceriouszero said:


> Beautiful DHC Fusions, terminated to RSA, with ultrashort adaptors, one for typical 3.5mm, one for TRRS Balanced.
> 
> Go DHC!




Wow where did you get the rsa to 3.m adaptor? Thats very cool and very handy!


----------



## cute

scootermafia said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> chris_himself said:
> ...


 
  
 I never even got mine........


----------



## VisceriousZERO

cotnijoe said:


> Wow where did you get the rsa to 3.m adaptor? Thats very cool and very handy!


 
  
 Peter made them  DHC ultrashort adapters


----------



## gmahler2u

Does anyone know what cable peter is using for new Roxanne iem?


----------



## scootermafia

Roxanne parts aren't available yet.
  
 Any wire should work fine with Roxanne.


----------



## gmahler2u

scootermafia said:


> Roxanne parts aren't available yet.
> 
> Any wire should work fine with Roxanne.


 
 Gracias!


----------



## revolutionz

Just received my Molecule cable for my HD700's today.  After a brief listening session, I will have to say I'm quite happy with the result.
  
 While the cable didn't remove the need to tame those infamous treble spikes, it definitely took the last little bit of harshness out of the high end after applying the EQ.  What I noticed more than that, though, was that the headphones seemed to open up quite a bit.  The music doesn't sound quite as choked anymore, but more full and alive.  I didn't notice a change to the soundstage, which is fine, because I thought the HD700's soundstage was quite good from the beginning.
  
 Another area this cable shines is it is infinitely more manageable and easier to work with than the stock cable.  Even if the cable didn't change the sound at all, it is still worth it to get rid of that damned stock cable and all its tangles, twists, and utter annoyances.
  
 Nice cable, well worth the price to me.  Shipping/build time was quick, especially for being around the holidays.  A+ from me.


----------



## gmahler2u

Man, it's tempting to make cable for my hd800.


----------



## Mooses9

nice cable


----------



## Chris_Himself

scootermafia said:


> I don't think you would have wanted the Norse Giraffe Pajamas.  Or the HPL "Versace" Chain.


 
  
 Dude I have an idea. Basically you know we do Skype/Google Vid for consults right? What if we do them IN the onesies?
  
  
http://www.amazon.com/Dinosaur-Kigurumi-Pajamas-Cosplay-Halloween/dp/B009153DX6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388205133&sr=8-1&keywords=dinosaur+onesie


----------



## Cotnijoe

I HAVE THAT SAME DINO SUIT!!!!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Oh gawd


----------



## Mooses9

y'all Cray LOL


----------



## AmberOzL

I saw that there is an excellent job done for Mim. I also use SE5way so it made me curious. I saw the Spiral Ear option in DHC website, made me smile cuz I know the connector is slightly different. In the future I might be ordering one cable, after I decide which dap to get first. After getting the dap, I will see what kind of cable I will need. As far as I can see, they are very flexible with customization options. I will have to discuss through emails when the time comes.
  
 A small question, DHC accepts payments by bank wire transfer right?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

I actually ordered the new silver litz for FitEar and my upcoming SE5... Cant wait


----------



## AmberOzL

Everything I read about DHC is positive. I think I found my aftermarket cable maker


----------



## VisceriousZERO

amberozl said:


> Everything I read about DHC is positive. I think I found my aftermarket cable maker


 
  
 You wont regret it. Peter's been amazing.
  
 Also:


----------



## AmberOzL

visceriouszero said:


> You wont regret it. Peter's been amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can see he is amazing and the customers are all happy, that's why I decided to go with him. That Spore M System is beyond me mate


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Haha! I agree... beautiful system though


----------



## gmahler2u

i should order the cable for my JH Roxanne.
 that's my next project.


----------



## Mimouille

I wonder how this new cable compares to the new Whiplash gold plated silver...the thing is Peter has great service and Whiplash supposedly has crappy service. I was thinking new cables for NT6 and Roxanne.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mimouille said:


> I wonder how this new cable compares to the new Whiplash gold plated silver...the thing is Peter has great service and Whiplash supposedly has crappy service. I was thinking new cables for NT6 and Roxanne.


 
  
 Whiplash doesn't supposedly have crappy customer service, it IS crappy customer service. I can order it thru a local audiophile shop so I'll see what I can do with these.


----------



## ChrisSC

I never ended up getting a cable with Peter, but his communications were also prompt and informative- excellent customer service and I'll probably get a cable from him soon.
  
 I made the mistake of getting a twag cable from whiplash awhile ago and their customer service is ridiculously incompetent- like the level of incompetence that you can only find on the internet.  If he actually sold cables from a physical store location, he would've been out of business years ago.


----------



## scootermafia

Sure, I can take wire transfers.


----------



## Mimouille

scootermafia said:


> Sure, I can take wire transfers.


You mean cable transfer mhahahaha. Sorry.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

mimouille said:


> You mean cable transfer mhahahaha. Sorry.




Haha that was actually kinda good.


----------



## voteforpedro

Super happy with my 2nd cable from Peter. My JH16's now have a 4-foot DHC Simbiote Hybrid with RSA termination and a short RSA to 3.5mm extension.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

voteforpedro said:


> Super happy with my 2nd cable from Peter. My JH16's now have a 4-foot DHC Simbiote Hybrid with RSA termination and a short RSA to 3.5mm extension.


 
  
 Hey someone like me!


----------



## Mooses9

nice cable there.


----------



## LionPlushie

What cable is that? Silver or copper?


----------



## scootermafia

Both.


----------



## thotfulspot

I'm very happy with Molecule SE with Peptide OCC copper able for my AKG K702 Anniversary Editions, and a set of interconnects for my Schiit Bitfrost and Lyr, 

I decided I might as well finish up the combo with a DHC "Metagenome" USB Cable. It will be interesting to hear the difference from the optical connection I'm using now to connect my Mac Mini.


----------



## Mooses9

Anyone have any reviews on the Symbiote SP Hybrid Peptide Cable?


----------



## scootermafia

You speak of two cables: Hybrid is silver plated copper, SP is silver


----------



## Mooses9

scootermafia said:


> You speak of two cables: Hybrid is silver plated copper, SP is silver


 
 Oh sorry. i thought the  SP was silver plated....
  
 so then does anyone have any reviews on the hybrid?


----------



## feverfive

I'm very interested in the Fusion IEM cable. I just need to make a damn decision about what IEMs to buy first, though I'm leaning Shure SE846. I do want to wait until Westone has some W60's out there in the wild before deciding


----------



## Mooses9

Got This Cable For My Shure Se535 Get Them in tomorrow. Going to use with my RSA SR-71B


----------



## scootermafia

Westone and Shure use the same connector now.  Just saw that even the Westone CIEMs even use the round MMCX plug.  Hopefully every IEM starts using this plug, it's tougher and easier to insert, and you can't crack a pin off in it.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

scootermafia said:


> Westone and Shure use the same connector now.  Just saw that even the Westone CIEMs even use the round MMCX plug.  Hopefully every IEM starts using this plug, it's tougher and easier to insert, and you can't crack a pin off in it.


 
  
 Interesting! Is this for the ES50?


----------



## AmberOzL

visceriouszero said:


> Interesting! Is this for the ES50?


 

 For all their new c/iems apparently. No internal design differences though, so it is no different than ES5.


----------



## AmberOzL

scootermafia said:


> Westone and Shure use the same connector now.  Just saw that even the Westone CIEMs even use the round MMCX plug.  Hopefully every IEM starts using this plug, it's tougher and easier to insert, and you can't crack a pin off in it.


 

 It is interesting that you suggested that. I heard many people complaining about MMCX connectors and everyone was looking like prefering old Westone style. I didn't use anything with MMCX connector though so I was just saying, what I read in these very forums.


----------



## Mooses9

amberozl said:


> It is interesting that you suggested that. I heard many people complaining about MMCX connectors and everyone was looking like prefering old Westone style. I didn't use anything with MMCX connector though so I was just saying, what I read in these very forums.


 
 its a double edge sword, i dont like the connector mmcx but all the companies switched over to it.. i guess to keep things fresh. the good about is, that ultimate ear pins were different than the westone..now you can use your cable on westone/dhure and ultimate ears so i guess thats the positive


----------



## scootermafia

ES50 and all other Westone use the Shure/UE900 style plug, the mmcx connector.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

scootermafia said:


> ES50 and all other Westone use the Shure/UE900 style plug, the mmcx connector.




Ok thanks


----------



## achl354

A while ago I was inquiring in this thread as to whether I should buy the fusion or SP iem cable, I am glad I made the right choice back then
  
 All in all, Peter provides one of the best customer service I have encountered so far. Timely email replies, detailed feedback and answers on my noobish questions, patient and can cater to most of your cable needs
  
 As with the product itself, the build quality is the best i've seen (i've used most of the aftermarket brands), the heatshrinks/Y Splitters isnt the regular type, they look sturdier and longer lasting than most. I was also able to choose a carbon Y splitter but couldnt wait out for the samples to arrive
  
 I wont comment much on the sonic performance here but will probably do it when i get my mentor and compare the differences between cables against the 1plus2
  
 Hope the pics will at least show you the quality of the craftsmanship. I ordered the SP iem cable with the lower half below the split sleeved with Pete's silica sleeving, a 8 braid mini2mini cable and few spare DHC's own Elite 3.5mm plugs
  
 full name of cable is quite a mouth-full : DHC Symbiote SP Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable


----------



## Mooses9

Very nice cable


----------



## muziq

Throwing in my endorsement of Peter--the quality of his product, and the fantastic guidance on a custom adaptor.  Down the road I'll definitely order custom cables from DHC.


----------



## fzman

Am I always late to the party?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    I've been burning in my Symbiote OCC copper cable with my Noble N6, and find it to be an excellent sonic upgrade to the stock cables, which were already quite ergo and easy to use.  These are just as easy to use, and sound better.   win-win in my book.
  
 I am not a fan of silver, but am wondering how the litz copper cables sound compared to the stranded occ cables - seems like it has ben asked before, but not answered, so I am putting the question to the grouip again....
  
 Any thoughts on this, or is this just the wrong thread in which to ask?


----------



## WizardKnight

Hi everyone, just thought would post some pics Peter from Double Helix cables has sent me of my Ultrasone Edition 8 & Beyerdynamic T5P with Triple Threat adapters installed with Audeze connectors. This will allow any Audeze headphone cable to plug into my headphones. He will also be making a Macromolecule Elite 8 wire OCC Silver Litz headphone cable next for me. Will send you some pics of that cable later after it has been built.


----------



## Mimouille

Awesome pics...the ED8 look great.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I bought a set of Complement2's because I can't personally build those myself due to the bill of materials and using the Ultrashort adapter and I like what I hear big time.


----------



## WizardKnight

Hi everyone, Peter has just finished my headphone cable and has sent me some pics. Thought would share them here!


----------



## setamp

I hope this is appropriate to post here.  Has anyone compared the Toxic Silver Widow or Black Widow to the Complement2.  My reason for asking is I own a Silver Widow and am considering a switch to the Complement2 with my LCD-3.  
 Thanks.


----------



## FangJoker

setamp said:


> I hope this is appropriate to post here.  Has anyone compared the Toxic Silver Widow or Black Widow to the Complement2.  My reason for asking is I own a Silver Widow and am considering a switch to the Complement2 with my LCD-3.
> Thanks.




Good question. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## wannapattc

setamp said:


> I hope this is appropriate to post here.  Has anyone compared the Toxic Silver Widow or Black Widow to the Complement2.  My reason for asking is I own a Silver Widow and am considering a switch to the Complement2 with my LCD-3.
> Thanks.


 
 Hi setamp,
  
 I have tried all 3 cables with LCD-3 and I have decided to get Complement2 for myself. For me, musicality, details, and refinement is what Im looking for and if you are looking for the same thing from your LCD3. I would high recommend you getting one Complement2 for yourself.
  
 Here are some impression I got from trying all the 3 cables when I was searching for my headphone cables
  
*Black Widow:*
  
 The pure copper cable is the first one to be out of my cables option. Personally, Complement2 (being the same pure copper cable) beats Black Widow in every single aspect.
  
*Silver Widow:*
  
 Silver widow is a great sounding cable. However, to my ears after switching to Complement2 I feel that Silver Widow *sonic is rather bland.* In terms of soundstage and refinement, *Complement2 is much better at producing a very realistic soundstage* compared to Silver Widow. In terms of musical details, even though I expect Silver Widow to beat Complement2 here but for some reason I think they are on par with each other.
  
*Bottom line:*
  
*Complement2 sounds much more musical to my LCD3. *I get this punchy and unbelievable realistic percussion sound recreation. The soundstage is as close to reality as it could get.
  
 Hope it helps you


----------



## jwbrent

Hi all,
  
 I just ordered a set of the Molecule SE cables for my LCD-XCs terminated with Peter's custom made 2.5mm TRRS connector so I can use the balanced out of my AK240. Peter recommended the hybrid option: half copper and half silver plated copper. I won't get them till May, but I'm excited by what changes will occur, especially running balanced.
  
 It looks from his website that Peter builds cables with a high degree of craftsmanship. I like that ...


----------



## germay0653

Getting Triple Threat adapters with Complement3 cables for my TH900's.  Psyched!


----------



## japonyx

I have ordered from Peter before, and I can say without a doubt it's some of the best work I have seen. Very excited to get Chaperone interconnects, as well as balanced audio cables for my new amp and DAC!!!


----------



## jwbrent

japonyx said:


> I have ordered from Peter before, and I can say without a doubt it's some of the best work I have seen. Very excited to get Chaperone interconnects, as well as balanced audio cables for my new amp and DAC!!!


 
  
 Hi japonyx,
  
 Thanks for your confirming words on the build quality; I am so looking forward to getting my cables ... Peter, maybe late April?


----------



## ozzymo

Just dealt with Peter and made an order to reterminate my IE800s to a 2.5mm TRSS plug.  Out of all the cable upgrade websites I dealt with; he was the easiest to deal with and always responded to my emails within a matter of minutes.  Other sites take days to respond if you are even lucky to get a response.  He answered all my questions and helped me along the way.  I will definitely do all my cable business with Double Helix.  Thanks Peter


----------



## jwbrent

Hi ozzymo,
  
 Is your profile picture a Magritte or is it some other artist?


----------



## ozzymo

Actually it's my favorite album of all time:  The Division Bell by Pink Floyd.  I think the cover was done by Storm Thorgerson who was a long time Pink Floyd collaborator and did many of the artwork for their albums.


----------



## blackwolf1006

I bought a cable from Double Helix for my HD800.
  
 Pros:
 Build quality for the price is top notch. The cable look and feel like it will out live the headphone.
 Audio quality improve over the stock cable.
 Lots of customizable options. You can make a cable that truly represent you.
 Fast reply. I normally get an email reply with in 24hrs after the initial message.
  
 Cons
 It took FOREVER to get the cable. He initially said it would take him 3-4 weeks to make the cable and ship it. I got the cable about 7 weeks after the order.
  
  
 Over all I would definitely do business with DH cable again and I would recommend them. Just be ready to wait... Good things come to those who wait.
  
 Cheers
 Gavin


----------



## jwbrent

ozzymo said:


> Actually it's my favorite album of all time:  The Division Bell by Pink Floyd.  I think the cover was done by Storm Thorgerson who was a long time Pink Floyd collaborator and did many of the artwork for their albums.


 
  
 Thanks for your reply ... it looked familiar. I'm a big surrealist art fan.


----------



## Cobaltius

Hello, does anyone know if I would get an improvement, upgrading my Schiit PYST RCA Interconnects to  custom made DHC Nucleotide  RCA Interconnects? 
 Thanks!


----------



## scootermafia

Sounds about right on late  April, JW...


----------



## SteveM324

I received my Complement 2 cable for my LCD X this past week.  It took about 7 weeks but the sound and build quality make this wait well worth it.  With the stock cable, I think the X is slightly laid back.  The highs could be more extended and the bass attack could be a bit more impactful.  My minor quibbles with the stock X are completely eliminated by the Complement 2.  It's a real game changer for the X.  The highs are more extended and the sound is more lively without being bright or fatiguing.  The bass attack has punch and it has a lot of impact.  Soundstage is larger and images are more clearly defined all the way to the outer edges of the soundstage.  I'm very pleased with the improvements in sound quality.
  
 This is my 4th DHC cable and as always, build quality is second to none. Nice job Peter.
 Highly recommended!


----------



## jwbrent

scootermafia said:


> Sounds about right on late  April, JW...


 
  
 happy to hear that!


----------



## kh600rr

Hey guys, anyone have any recommendations for a Balanced cable, for a set of Noble K-10s? running a AK-240& cypher labs duet sometimes with AK-240. Listen to all types of music. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikemercer

stevem324 said:


> I received my Complement 2 cable for my LCD X this past week.  It took about 7 weeks but the sound and build quality make this wait well worth it.  With the stock cable, I think the X is slightly laid back.  The highs could be more extended and the bass attack could be a bit more impactful.  My minor quibbles with the stock X are completely eliminated by the Complement 2.  It's a real game changer for the X.  The highs are more extended and the sound is more lively without being bright or fatiguing.  The bass attack has punch and it has a lot of impact.  Soundstage is larger and images are more clearly defined all the way to the outer edges of the soundstage.  I'm very pleased with the improvements in sound quality.
> 
> This is my 4th DHC cable and as always, build quality is second to none. Nice job Peter.
> Highly recommended!


 
 I was SO psyched to get a PM from Steve about his experience w/ the Compliment2!!!!
 and I didn't even know about this thread - ironic as I've been singin' @scootermafia's praises all over the place!
  
 The headphone cable game is getting just as congested as the cable game in high-end audio - GEEZ,
  
 But man am I grateful to my boy Ethan in our Audio360.org crew for recommending Peter's DHC cables!
 They've become an invaluable part of my personal audio reference systems - both at-home ( where I rock a Complement2 for my Audeze's and HD800s - as well as a new Complement prototype dual-XLR OCC Litz cable for those cans and my Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold) and on-the-go, where I rock his Molecule SE w/ Fusion cables!!
  
 My favorite cable should optimally sound like no cable at all - like my favorite audio components - they just get the hell outta the way and let the music SING.
 That's what Peter's cables have done in my *Sonic Satori Person Audio Lab*!
  
 To me the cable that has the least amount of impact on the sound, the cable that doesn't seem to color or shape the sound - basically the least amount of filtering, is the KEY, for me.
  
  
 I LOVE his Molecule series too - and (Peter help me out because I forget the model number) the cable he made for my Sennheiser Momentum on-ears changed the sound so dramatically I told my contact at Sennheiser they should consider offering up Peters cable as an upgrade. Seriously, the little cans stretch much farther into the bottom end of the frequency spectrum with Peters cables than I've ever heard before - and the treble has magnificent sparkle to it as well:
 
  
 For me, right now, it's DHC atop the heap in headphones cables.
 I hope Peter comes out with a wicked adapter system though! 
  
 Yeah I dig Moon Audio, and Cardas Clear, even ALO makes a solid cable.
  
 But, IMO - DHC is on another level.
 I call him the Nordost of headphone cables!!  I happen to love Nordost stuff - and they're good people too,
 known em since 1996.
  
 I told Peter I do have a rule though - that all the cable guys need to keep their comments about each other to themselves!
 But, and this is a slice of Peters character - he's never bashed another persons design to me. He's expressed how he might improve upon it - but never bashed it.
  
 I can only say that about Peter, Joe Reynolds at Nordost, and Drew at Moon Audio. You three just go about your business and DO IT.
 Crazy that I use and love all three!


----------



## kh600rr

mikemercer said:


> I was SO psyched to get a PM from Steve about his experience w/ the Compliment2!!!!
> and I didn't even know about this thread - ironic as I've been singin' @scootermafia
> 's praises all over the place!
> 
> ...



Nice Honest post Bro, you've almost got me tearing up..


----------



## mikemercer

kh600rr said:


> Nice Honest post Bro, you've almost got me tearing up..


 
 thanks brotha
 I've been catching up on some articles, and comin' back to Head-Fi often
 and really diggin' into this stuff w/ my fellow FIers rejuvenates me!!
  
 Peters cables were also a HUGE part of my review here at Head-Fi of
 the Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold - so when Steve IM'd me and said there was 
 an appreciation thread for DHC I popped right in!!
  
 yeah, rockin his Molecule balanced w/ Fusion wires right now, w/ my LAu and HD800s

 Using a different cable right now though....


----------



## scootermafia

Glad you're happy Mike & Steve!


----------



## mikemercer

scootermafia said:


> Glad you're happy Mike & Steve!


 
 Happy
  
 You got me ADDICTED to this rig (the LAu & McIntosh D100)
 Jesus....
  
 BUT - I also love the Molecule SE w/ Fusion on my LCD-X and XC w/ the Geek-out 1000


----------



## germay0653

mikemercer said:


> Happy
> 
> You got me ADDICTED to this rig (the LAu & McIntosh D100)
> Jesus....
> ...


 

 Can't wait to get my Complement3's to use with a Burson Conductor and then the fully loaded Pulse X when it arrives!


----------



## WizardKnight

Hi everyone, Peter just sent me pics of the USB cable he made for my Chord Hugo! Am really looking forward to testing this cable out! Also a while back I posted pics here of the headphones I had Peter recable and the headphone cable is so beautifully crafted but even more important it sounds Superb! Awesome job well done DHC! Will post pics below.


----------



## kh600rr

wizardknight said:


> Hi everyone, Peter just sent me pics of the USB cable he made for my Chord Hugo! Am really looking forward to testing this cable out! Also a while back I posted pics here of the headphones I had Peter recable and the headphone cable is so beautifully crafted but even more important it sounds Superb! Awesome job well done DHC! Will post pics below.



Hey is that Mini USB terminated? I've been searching for one for my AK-240. It looks fabulous.


----------



## kh600rr

So is there some sort of magic trick I need to preform in order to get a response, from Peter through E Mail? Anybody got any ideas, on how I can get a hold of him? What's his PM name? Thanks Peeps..


----------



## muziq

kh600rr said:


> So is there some sort of magic trick I need to preform in order to get a response, from Peter through E Mail? Anybody got any ideas, on how I can get a hold of him? What's his PM name? Thanks Peeps..


 
 How long ago did you email?  In my past correspondence with him, he always responded within a day and often within hours.


----------



## kh600rr

Maybe 3 days ago


----------



## kh600rr

muziq said:


> How long ago did you email?  In my past correspondence with him, he always responded within a day and often within hours.



3 days


----------



## germay0653

kh600rr said:


> So is there some sort of magic trick I need to preform in order to get a response, from Peter through E Mail? Anybody got any ideas, on how I can get a hold of him? What's his PM name? Thanks Peeps..


 

 I believe his PM name is scootermafia.


----------



## kh600rr

germay0653 said:


> I believe his PM name is scootermafia.



Thank you.


----------



## muziq

germay0653 said:


> I believe his PM name is scootermafia.


 
 I'd try that.  Looks like he was on Headfi within the past couple days.  It's been my experience that Peter will get in touch on any question about his excellent products.  I personally found his willingness to respond to my silly/neophyte questions very refreshing.


----------



## germay0653

The Double Helix site seemed to be unavailable yesterday evening so he may have been busy doing some maintenance to it.  Peter is usually very good about getting back to people.  I'm sure he will respond to you soon!


----------



## kh600rr

I had my nephew dictate a PM to Peter, while I was driving, hopefully, he will respond.


----------



## scootermafia

Never got any emails, I checked...doublehelixcables@gmail.com?


----------



## scootermafia

Also, it's possible that the Bluehost outage that's been happening this week made an email sent via my website's email relay not deliver.  I have VPS hosting which is normally very reliable, but sometimes something will knock it out.  It's best to manually email to my gmail account.  Anyone who's talked to me knows that the only time I don't answer emails is when I'm asleep; where I work there's a computer with my email perpetually open.  I NEVER ignore emails.


----------



## kh600rr

scootermafia said:


> Also, it's possible that the Bluehost outage that's been happening this week made an email sent via my website's email relay not deliver.  I have VPS hosting which is normally very reliable, but sometimes something will knock it out.  It's best to manually email to my gmail account.  Anyone who's talked to me knows that the only time I don't answer emails is when I'm asleep; where I work there's a computer with my email perpetually open.  I NEVER ignore emails.




It's kool, you answered me very promptley through PM. No worries on my end.


----------



## cute

scootermafia said:


> Also, it's possible that the Bluehost outage that's been happening this week made an email sent via my website's email relay not deliver.  I have VPS hosting which is normally very reliable, but sometimes something will knock it out.  It's best to manually email to my gmail account.  Anyone who's talked to me knows that the only time I don't answer emails is when I'm asleep; where I work there's a computer with my email perpetually open.  I NEVER ignore emails.


 
  
 Do ya mean you sleep?  Never.....


----------



## scootermafia

I'm so email paranoid, often times i'll wake up every 3 or 4 hours and grab my phone...and I head straight to the computer the moment I wake up...time is money.


----------



## kh600rr

scootermafia said:


> I'm so email paranoid, often times i'll wake up every 3 or 4 hours and grab my phone...and I head straight to the computer the moment I wake up...time is money.




That's not good, you've got to separate yourself from work, otherwise you'll go mad!! The Symbiote SP, are still in my immediate future. Relax...


----------



## Girls Generation

kh600rr said:


> That's not good, you've got to separate yourself from work, otherwise you'll go mad!! The Symbiote SP, are still in my immediate future. Relax...


 
  
 His work is his life though, as is with everyone it seems.


----------



## wahsmoh

Wow all these posts seem to affirm what I am interested in and that is build quality. If I have to wait 8 weeks I will very well do that (it will also give me time to adjust to the stock cable's sound). Plus I am already waiting for my Alpha Dogs so I am used to waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I should be ordering a Molecule cable for my Alpha Dogs in the upcoming week or two : ]


----------



## mikemercer

wahsmoh said:


> Wow all these posts seem to affirm what I am interested in and that is build quality. If I have to wait 8 weeks I will very well do that (it will also give me time to adjust to the stock cable's sound). Plus I am already waiting for my Alpha Dogs so I am used to waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 NICE!
  
 I gotta get a set for my Alphas too!
  
 Rockin the Molecule SE w/ Fusion on my brand new Sennheiser HD7s right now!!
 Sounds fantastic! Even before break-in, sounding better than when I heard em at CES - and I loved em them!!
 More-so than the 8s...


----------



## jwbrent

Today, I received my Molecule SE cable with Peptide Synergy conductors for my Audeze LCD-XCs. My cable was terminated to take advantage of the 2.5mm balanced out on my AK240.
  
 I'll post at another time regarding the sound quality since I want the cable to cook for at least 100 hours, but I will say the cable is not bright at all, a really good thing.
  
 Of special note as previously reported by other fans of Peter's is the workmanship on his cables. I am very anal about craftsmanship and I would rank my cable a 9.75/10, my only quibble being the manner in which the shrink was used. Anybody else would find this aspect perfectly acceptable.
  
 I anticipate a rave review at a later point based on how they are sounding freshly built ...
  
 Thank you, Peter; these were definitely worth the wait!


----------



## kh600rr

jwbrent said:


> Today, I received my Molecule SE cable with Peptide Synergy conductors for my Audeze LCD-XCs. My cable was terminated to take advantage of the 2.5mm balanced out on my AK240.
> 
> I'll post at another time regarding the sound quality since I want the cable to cook for at least 100 hours, but I will say the cable is not bright at all, a really good thing.
> 
> ...



Nice jwbrent, I have a cable sitting in his shopping cart, going balanced for my Noble K-10's. Enjoy brother.


----------



## jwbrent

Hi kh,
  
 I think you're going to be real happy once you get your cable.


----------



## mikemercer

jwbrent said:


> Today, I received my Molecule SE cable with Peptide Synergy conductors for my Audeze LCD-XCs. My cable was terminated to take advantage of the 2.5mm balanced out on my AK240.
> 
> I'll post at another time regarding the sound quality since I want the cable to cook for at least 100 hours, but I will say the cable is not bright at all, a really good thing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Right???
  
 LOVE my DHC stuff!!
 Invaluable


----------



## scootermafia

Not a big deal to change shrink to your liking.  I have a guy (perhaps he's lurking around here) that chose to have all of his shrink read and point in specific directions.


----------



## xplosive

Just received my dhc limited 8 wires (4 silver litz and 4 copper) I thought it gonna be black and silver color.  but oh well the sound is so good. and build quality is awesome. I get so much detail without getting smaller headstage. It is simply the best m2m i got so far.
 Thank you Peter.


----------



## 1adam12

Does anyone use the Molecule Elite w/ Fusion with HD800s? I'm curious about the synergy of this combo. Thanks!


----------



## scootermafia

I figured you'd want the newer wire, which is clear.


----------



## mikemercer

thegimp said:


> Does anyone use the Molecule Elite w/ Fusion with HD800s? I'm curious about the synergy of this combo. Thanks!


 
 I've used that combo!
 Thanks to these wicked little wire adapters @scootermafia made for me!
  
 Thanks Peter BTW - those come in handy OFTEN!
 They allow me to use any Audeze-terminated/4-pin cable w/ my Sennheiser HD800s.
  
 I loved the synergy with the HD800s - the bass was tight and focused, the mids crisp and coherent, and the highs
 wonderfully extended without being too bright (which my HD800s CAN sound to me sometimes)
  
 Admittedly my dual XLR Complement3 cables (is that the right model Peter?) give me more micro and macro-dynamic detail retrieval,
 but that's to be expected.
  
 DHC baby...


----------



## Freezera

Does anyone have experience with the Symbiote Fusion v2?
http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=112
  
 Looks quite awesome but i can't find a review, since i'm looking for aftermarket cable for my UM merlin's.
  
 Thx


----------



## fermelom

freezera said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Symbiote Fusion v2?
> http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=112
> 
> Looks quite awesome but i can't find a review, since i'm looking for aftermarket cable for my UM merlin's.
> ...


I use one with the Shure's SE846. I definitely recommend it. Very neutral and detailed. I couldn't tell you how it compares with other cables except the stock cable and the improvement is very noticeable.


----------



## Freezera

fermelom said:


> I use one with the Shure's SE846. I definitely recommend it. Very neutral and detailed. I couldn't tell you how it compares with other cables except the stock cable and the improvement is very noticeable.


 
 Can you somehow describe how the sound signature changed?
 Is it more like a warm full sound like copper or more crisp and detailed like silver?
  
 Thx


----------



## fermelom

freezera said:


> Can you somehow describe how the sound signature changed?
> Is it more like a warm full sound like copper or more crisp and detailed like silver?
> 
> Thx


I don't feel that has a warm or crispy signature, it's very full bodied but also had a lot of detail. I would use the word balanced. The structure of the cable has the same amount of threads of copper and silver in a symmetrical configuration with the same points of contact in both ends.


----------



## Mimouille

Some cables from Peter at DHC (great work) to play around with:

One fusion cable with 2.5 balanced connector for AK240 with specific sockets for NT6
One 2.5 balanced to 3.5 SE adapter
One Siltech optical cable for AK240 to Hugo
One top class USB cable for the Hugo


----------



## mikemercer

This was a religious experience this weekend!!!
  
 My new LCD-3 w/ Fazor (well-broken-in now)
 and my dual XLR Complement3 DHC + my Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold

  
 WHOAH!!!!


----------



## zachchen1996

mimouille said:


> One _*Siltech*_ optical cable for AK240 to Hugo


 
  
 Where can you get Siltech cables suitable for portable audio?


----------



## germay0653

mikemercer said:


> This was a religious experience this weekend!!!
> 
> My new LCD-3 w/ Fazor (well-broken-in now)
> and my dual XLR Complement3 DHC + my Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold
> ...


 

 Should have my Complement 3 re-cable for Fostex TH900 by the end of the week.  I am REALLY looking forward to some quality listening time!  Peter has been great to work with and offers great suggestions regarding connector configurations.


----------



## Randomlogic

Hi, just wondering what people would recommend as an upgrade on H**r Audio's 8 driver universal iem
  
 Cheers
 Chris


----------



## Mimouille

zachchen1996 said:


> Where can you get Siltech cables suitable for portable audio?


haven't tried the cable yet, and I use the Hugo only at home, but I got the cable through DHC.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## Mimouille

seeteeyou said:


> No optical cables from Siltech whatsoever unless that's fake stuff, that one really was Lifatec for 60 bucks a piece
> 
> http://www.lifatec.com/toslink2.html


 

 Yep that is what it cost, so I suppose that is where DHC gets it...I do not really care as long as Peter guarantees quality is good.


----------



## mikemercer

mimouille said:


> Yep that is what it cost, so I suppose that is where DHC gets it...I do not really care as long as Peter guarantees quality is good.


 
 Was rockin DHC at the SF Head-Fi Meet!!
  

 this is John - who brought his CEntrance HiFi-M8 (and it BLEW ME AWAY when he told me he bought it because of my review!!)
 BUT - this is his reaction when I put my DHC Molecule Elite Balanced cable on his M8!!!!


----------



## Richsvt

Just purchased the Molecule SE Litz for my HD 700s. Can't wait until they come. It was either this or the Moon Audio Black Dragon. Don't think I could wrong with either but read better reviews on the Double Helix.


----------



## tracyca

Just received my new DHC cables 3.5 mini probe, and Pure silver Litz cable, top notch cables! Makes my rig shine! And it sounds Awesome!


----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca




----------



## scootermafia

Perhaps there was a typo.  Silflex, not Siltech is the name of those optical cables.  I  buy them for foreigners as a favor to mail with their other stuff, but they're not a DHC product and not to be confused with Siltech, who makes cables other than optical cables.


----------



## fiascogarcia

kh600rr said:


> Nice jwbrent, I have a cable sitting in his shopping cart, going balanced for my Noble K-10's. Enjoy brother.




Which cable are you getting for your K10's? Thanks!


----------



## reinhard

I want to add my voice to the chorus of praise for Peter and Double Helix Cables. His cables sound stunningly good, both the cheaper and the more expensive models.  And they're simply gorgeous, flat out beautiful.  He has made several cables for me over the years, and has been terrific to work with when there was an issue (usually having to do with my Hifiman, which often didn't hold the miniplugs very snugly.)  Anyhow, Peter is a fine designer and craftsman, his prices are quite reasonable for the quality of his productions and the really highest quality of his service.  He stands by his products, and I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## cheznous

Will the Double Helix cables for the Shure 846 also fit the Westone W60. 
Would be nice to not have to spend more money for a change.


----------



## scootermafia

Shure/New Westone plug type as labeled on the site, so yep.


----------



## mikemercer

Man:
  
 The new DHC Complement4 dual XLR cables are my new #1 Reference cables for my LAu!!
  
 They just do everything I look for in a cable:
 Translates the emotive power of the music as well as the dynamics - and they also manage to 
 get the hell outta the way of the music!!
  
 I just told Alex Rosson that he NEEDS a pair for his LAu.
 He asked me: "Are they really that much better than the Cardas Clear?" 
 He's using the Clear dual XLR currently.
  
 I told him he hasn't even experienced the true MAGIC of the LAu + his LCD-X, XC, or LCD-2
 without the Complement4!!!!
  
 AMAZING work Peter!
  
 
  
 They also ROCK these new NuForce HA-200 monoblocks I just set up for review!
 Serious power, clean, and the micro and macro-dynamic detail is sublimely executed!
  

  
 AND:
 I tried my Molecule Elite (made for my Sennheiser Momentums) on the new Urbanite cans last night,
 and HOLY F___!
 These headphones are an AMAZING value - and a killer starter-point for somebody if they love electronic music as much as I do!!
 Or hip-hop - The sound has the Sennheiser clarity across the frequency spectrum - with a healthy punch in the low-end, giving them wonderfully tremendous THUMP in the BASS. The great thing is they managed to EQ them this way - and NOT muck-up the lower midrange.


----------



## germay0653

Looks like you have the "Spore" version of the Complement4.  Lucky you!
  
 Loving my dual XLR Complement3's and should have a Complement4, non-Spore version, relatively soon.  The 3's are so revealing and natural as it is.
  
 I can only imagine what an all Silver version of the Complement3 or Complement4 would sound like.
  
 Thanks for the nice writeup  and pics Mike!


----------



## cute

Get a rope!  WOW, what an awesome cable!  Lots of detail, big wide soundstage.......makes the Alpha Dog sound like the LCD 3 Fazor!  More awesomeness from DoubleHelixCables.  Needs some running time but the sound is fabulous out of my 125 wpc Denon 4800 off speaker taps.  Not a warm sound like one would think with 18 awg, pure copper Type 6/4 Litz.  The pinpoint imaging, soundstage height, depth and width, make this an Audiophile delight off of speaker taps on both of my Denon's, and my integrated tube amp.  Audio nirvana for the home headphone enthusiast......portable use, "not so much"!
  
 Thanks Peter!  More to come on this big guy later!


----------



## wahsmoh

cute said:


> Get a rope!  WOW, what an awesome cable!  Lots of detail, big wide soundstage.......makes the Alpha Dog sound like the LCD 3 Fazor!  More awesomeness from DoubleHelixCables.  Needs some running time but the sound is fabulous out of my 125 wpc Denon 4800 off speaker taps.  Not a warm sound like one would think with 18 awg, pure copper Type 6/4 Litz.  The pinpoint imaging, soundstage height, depth and width, make this an Audiophile delight off of speaker taps on both of my Denon's, and my integrated tube amp.  Audio nirvana for the home headphone enthusiast......portable use, "not so much"!
> 
> Thanks Peter!  More to come on this big guy later!


 
 WOW!! :O I am excited. I may need another cable in my collection. Consider me a cable roller now I am more than impressed though with my Norne Vanquish but going pure copper with that thick rope would bring another level of bass!


----------



## cute

wahsmoh said:


> cute said:
> 
> 
> > Get a rope!  WOW, what an awesome cable!  Lots of detail, big wide soundstage.......makes the Alpha Dog sound like the LCD 3 Fazor!  More awesomeness from DoubleHelixCables.  Needs some running time but the sound is fabulous out of my 125 wpc Denon 4800 off speaker taps.  Not a warm sound like one would think with 18 awg, pure copper Type 6/4 Litz.  The pinpoint imaging, soundstage height, depth and width, make this an Audiophile delight off of speaker taps on both of my Denon's, and my integrated tube amp.  Audio nirvana for the home headphone enthusiast......portable use, "not so much"!
> ...


 
  
 Think bass texture!


----------



## DC321

I wanted to thank you guys for the information you have provided. Because of the great feedback that Peter earned, I just placed an order for 
DHC Symbiote SP V2 Pure OCC Silver Type 4 Litz IEM Cable for my Shure 535s.   
 I will also be getting a new cable for my JH Audio JH16s, because I need one with a microphone for calls, as I wear them all day for work.
  
 Anyone want to buy a Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 IEM Cable? Used for about 20 hours. Fair price?
_Choose Length_
 48 inches 

_Connection Options_
 JH Audio, Ultimate Ears, Westone 

_Connector Type_
 Oyaide Straight


----------



## mikemercer

germay0653 said:


> Looks like you have the "Spore" version of the Complement4.  Lucky you!
> 
> Loving my dual XLR Complement3's and should have a Complement4, non-Spore version, relatively soon.  The 3's are so revealing and natural as it is.
> 
> ...


 
 Sure!
  
 Im putting together a column dedicated to headphone cables - as the segment as getting just as packed as signal cable in the high end!
 Think I'm going to publish it at Audio360.org...
 I'll keep everybody up on that.
  
 But DHC is going to be ALL OVER IT! And I don't like to use the word "best" to describe audio - as all our "bests" will differ - but, maybe, 
 for the first time I MAY call DHC the "best for me" in headphone cables.
  
 Peter's cables are like the Nordost of headphone cables to me! I love Nordost cables in my stereo system - and their Heimdall 2 headphone
 cable is quite good too - but Peters DHC cable, IMO, acts like even LESS of a filter to the music!
  
 And my column will be stating that!!
  
 I mean sheesh - my Molecule Elite (made for my Momentums) even improved the sound of these Sennheiser Urbanite headphones and Dragonfly (ver 1.2) system today!
 MUCH greater bass impact, more air, and far more sparkle in the highs than the factory cable. 
  
 They absolutely transform these headphones!


----------



## tracyca

You won't regret it, I have the silver type 4 Litz cable for my SE846 & ASG-2 and I love them! Prop notch quality and sound great!


----------



## DC321

I know I will be upgrading to the 846 when these bite the dust. They came out right after I bought them. 
  
 I wear them all day most every day.


----------



## gmahler2u

mikemercer said:


> Sure!
> 
> Im putting together a column dedicated to headphone cables - as the segment as getting just as packed as signal cable in the high end!
> Think I'm going to publish it at Audio360.org...
> ...


 
 Thanks mike, now you're making me change all cable to my headphone  LOL


----------



## muziq

Placed an order yesterday for DHC Molecule Elite cables for my Alpha Dogs.  Very excited and looking forward to adding them to my rig.


----------



## DC321

Actually, I decided to use the new cables on the JH16s instead of the Shure 535s. 

Might as well go with the better IEMs to match the awesome cables. 

If I found DHC earlier, I would not have purchased the 535s.


----------



## cute

The Doublehelixcables Molecule Extreme is a cable like you have never heard before.  The sound has it nailed with "air", details, and the most delicious, emotional vocals ever!  It gets it "real"!


----------



## cute

muziq said:


> Placed an order yesterday for DHC Molecule Elite cables for my Alpha Dogs.  Very excited and looking forward to adding them to my rig.


 
  
 I've been doggin DHC cables on my AD's, the Molecule Extreme closes the gap btw the AD and LCD 3 Fazor!
  
 Good choice on the cable, you won't regret the purchase!


----------



## muziq

cute said:


> I've been doggin DHC cables on my AD's, the Molecule Extreme closes the gap btw the AD and LCD 3 Fazor!
> 
> Good choice on the cable, you won't regret the purchase!


 
 Glad to hear it--had to stretch my budget to get the Molecule Extreme (i.e. negotiations with--and concessions to--the wife).  
  
 Come to think of it, I haven't heard from Peter yet since placing my order last weekend.  Assume he's swamped and/or traveling?


----------



## fiascogarcia

muziq said:


> Glad to hear it--had to stretch my budget to get the Molecule Extreme (i.e. negotiations with--and concessions to--the wife).
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't heard from Peter yet since placing my order last weekend.  Assume he's swamped and/or traveling?


 
 If your status on his website says "processing order", then it's just a waiting game.  I'm on week 5 I believe.


----------



## cute

It's worth the wait!


----------



## gmahler2u

I would love to upgrade my hd800 cable...I would go for compliment 3, I need to save up some money..


----------



## zachchen1996

gmahler2u said:


> I would love to upgrade my hd800 cable...I would go for compliment 3, I need to save up some money..


 
  
 FYI, there's a copper comp4 now, with the silver comp4 being expected to release by the end of this year or early next year


----------



## gmahler2u

zachchen1996 said:


> FYI, there's a copper comp4 now, with the silver comp4 being expected to release by the end of this year or early next year


 
 Thanks Zach....but my heart is set on compliment 3...


----------



## wahsmoh

I'm starting to think that even if there was an Alpha Dog "Prime", why would I even need to upgrade if I am satisfied already? It might be like one of those LCD-2 revision 2 examples or Fazor where some people think it matters and other people don't.


----------



## cute

wahsmoh said:


> I'm starting to think that even if there was an Alpha Dog "Prime", why would I even need to upgrade if I am satisfied already? It might be like one of those LCD-2 revision 2 examples or Fazor where some people think it matters and other people don't.


 

 Hah, but it's got you thinkin!  Better start savin!


----------



## mikemercer

wahsmoh said:


> I'm starting to think that even if there was an Alpha Dog "Prime", why would I even need to upgrade if I am satisfied already? It might be like one of those LCD-2 revision 2 examples or Fazor where some people think it matters and other people don't.


 
 yeah if you're happy - stick with it!
 There's always SOMETHING comin! 
 I still rock a Classe Audio DR-9 in my stereo reference system (last David Reich-designed Classe amp - pre-B&W owned - a tank AND musical - 16 yrs old) and I LOVE it!
  
 but - for DHC - I HAD to share this post I threw up on Facebook and Instagram last night re: Molecule Extreme:
  
This system is givin' me the CHILLS!

Just got these Double Helix Cables Molecule Extreme (a work in progress from Mr. Peter Bradstock - a Cable Wizard) - and just changed the one variable in the system: The headphone cables of course. The BIG ones in the picture. I was using DHC's Complement4 beforehand - also Equally AWESOME musical presentation...

This listening experience deserves a word like "Transcendent" - though, highly abused in Hi-fi journalism I believe!

 The sheer dimensionality, that is the dimensional sense of space between instruments, or even triggered sounds (as many complex electronic masterpieces were recorded on consoles - with channel separation panned and toy'd with/mixed in multi-tracks) is sublimely reproduced. Dynamic contrasts are addictive , as there's so much space in the soundstage. And the Timbre - DAMN.
 Sorry, it's what came to mind and this ain't no review.

 I just couldn't keep hearing this and not share about it!
 Anybody else in a great listening session right now?? Tell us about it.

 I'll say this for this particular system: It inspires me:

 MacBook Pro/Sonic Studio Amarra Symphony 
Black Cat Cable Silverstar USB (current model)
McIntosh Laboratory Inc. D100 DAC
Nordost Cables Heimdall2 XLR interconnects & power cords
Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold
 DHC Extreme cable
Audeze LCD-2 w/ Fazor

 Luckily the DHC Molecule Extreme isn't nearly as heavy as you'd expect. But they're strictly for home/mad headphone reference system use.

 BUMPIN' ‪#‎Shackleton‬'s "Blood on My Hands" (Ricardo Villalobos' Apocalypso Now Mix)


----------



## cute

mikemercer said:


> wahsmoh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to think that even if there was an Alpha Dog "Prime", why would I even need to upgrade if I am satisfied already? It might be like one of those LCD-2 revision 2 examples or Fazor where some people think it matters and other people don't.
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, I'm in Belgium right now listening to, Jennifer Warnes, "Joan of Arc" (live)!  Aw ****, looked again, guess I'm at home in the Man Cave w/Molecule Extreme, LCD 3 Fazor, Jolida Tube Dac W/Telefunken 12AX7, off of Denon 4800 speaker taps!  Bummmmmer!


----------



## gmahler2u

Hey Mike, What do you recommend for hd 800?  I know you're head-fi veteran I like you recommendation for hd800.  I was going for silver cable, but what do take on this issue?
  
 Thanks


----------



## wahsmoh

cute said:


> Hah, but it's got you thinkin!  Better start savin!


 
  
 I agree. I am in the anticipation that Dan unveils this at the San Diego Head-fi meet. I could be wrong, but very likely I will get my chance to hear them and see what the difference is for myself.


----------



## mikemercer

gmahler2u said:


> Hey Mike, What do you recommend for hd 800?  I know you're head-fi veteran I like you recommendation for hd800.  I was going for silver cable, but what do take on this issue?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Hey there!
  
 My personal favorite reference cables for my HD800s are currently:
 DHC Complement4 (dual-XLR)
 DHC Molecule SE (4-pin XLR)
 DHC Complement2 (for at-home of course - due to its size)

  
 Other, non-DHC cables I've enjoyed with the HD800 (and these are in order of preference - so - and NOT just because we're in the DHC Appreciation Thread - but my TOP preference is DHC):
  
 Nordost Heimdall2 headphone cable
 Wywires Red Headphone Cable
 Moon Audio Silver Dragon
  
 When I rock my HD800s w/ my Cavalli LAu, its w/ DHC Molecule SE (4-pin XLR)
 When I rock em' w/ my ALO Studio Six its w/ DHC Complement2
  
 The others I enjoy, but mostly use them with other gear.
 The Nordost is excellent - but, to me, the DHC squeezes out more of the emotive power of the music, more of the "soul"...
  
 Hope this helps!!
  
 and I don't think it comes down to silver, copper, or the element itself, but the way the cable is designed - the execution or implementation, when it comes to matching w/ the HD800s (and your personal taste in music - I listen to alot of experimental electronic, and acoustic music)


----------



## gmahler2u

mikemercer said:


> Hey there!
> 
> My personal favorite reference cables for my HD800s are currently:
> DHC Complement4 (dual-XLR)
> ...


 
  
 Thank you sure, it helps ALOT!!! I need to graduate from my stock cable.


----------



## mikemercer

gmahler2u said:


> Thank you sure, it helps ALOT!!! I need to graduate from my stock cable.


 
 Oh,
  
 You're in for a real treat no matter which way you go!!
  
 However, no matter what your amps output (XLR, 1/4", etc.)
 I HIGHLY recommend DHC - Peter is an artisan!!


----------



## gmahler2u

mikemercer said:


> Oh,
> 
> You're in for a real treat no matter which way you go!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I'm completely agree with you all the way.  I'm experiencing with my jh16 cable.
 Therefore I go with peter's cable.
  
 What dac do you use with your cavalli gold?


----------



## mikemercer

DAMN,
 gotta try and get some SLEEP!
  
 got in-law brunch at 11 (its like 7:30AM my time - insomnia's got me - 2 Ambien didn't evne work) and then off to @  mini-Meet in San Francisco this afternoon!
 But I'll make it somehow - a disco nap...
  
 Anyway:
  
 I use my beloved McIntosh D100 DAC ahead of my Cavali Audio Liquid Gold. I've also grown to really enjoy the headphone amp section in the D100 too!
 NOT for low-impedance cans - it can drive them, but not take them to their peaks.  But I love it with the more efficient Audeze cans, the LCD-X and XC.
 I plays well with others too - from my Sennheiser Momentums, SD7 DJs, of my Monster DNA Pros to Grados...

 this was some MAC STACK!!!!
  
 I'm really psyched that I bought the D100 after I reviewed it w/ @  at Audio360.org
HERE'S THE REVIEW if you're interested.

  
  
 and I just started messin' w/ Peters DHC USB cable on the D100 (Nordost Heimdall2 is my reference there) - to great effect.
  
 Yeah I LOVE it!


----------



## gmahler2u

mikemercer said:


> DAMN,
> gotta try and get some SLEEP!
> 
> got in-law brunch at 11 (its like 7:30AM my time - insomnia's got me - 2 Ambien didn't evne work) and then off to @  mini-Meet in San Francisco this afternoon!
> ...


 
 Yes, Mike Thank you.
  
 Simple, too much money swallow...LOL


----------



## hyde27

I'm interesting in DHC Molecule Extreme cable. It's good for LCD-3F?


----------



## setamp

Has anyone compared the ComplementX to the Wywires Red on an LCD3 ?


----------



## Richsvt

The wait is killing me. Ordered the molecule se and itching to try it out. Maybe it will arrive the same time as my new Fiio X1? I know it will be worth the wait but damn, it's like slow torture...


----------



## Mimouille

richsvt said:


> The wait is killing me. Ordered the molecule se and itching to try it out. Maybe it will arrive the same time as my new Fiio X1? I know it will be worth the wait but damn, it's like slow torture...


So you got a cable more expensive than the DAP?


----------



## mikemercer

hyde27 said:


> I'm interesting in DHC Molecule Extreme cable. It's good for LCD-3F?


 
 NOT just good, its an AMAZING sonic complement to the LCD-3 w/ Fazor! and my LCD-2 w/ Fazor.
 Actually, the Molecule Extreme, next to my Complement cables & Molecule SE 4-pin XLR (LUV that cable too) has become my favorite cable accompaniment for my Audezes when using them w/ my top reference desktop amps! The sound is fluid, as airy as I've ever heard, tight, dynamic - both micro and macro, and just downright FUN to experience!

  


setamp said:


> Has anyone compared the ComplementX to the Wywires Red on an LCD3 ?


 
 I have! And I know the Wywires very well! I actually helped Alex Sventitsky from Wywires voice that cable for Audeze and HD800 before he even owned a headphone!
 I love Alex and Nina from Wywires - GOOD peeps - and they smartly approached me and my dear friend @warrenpchi because they wanted to get into the personal audio world, but they knew NOTHING about it - they hailed from high-end audio, same as me - but they were eager to learn and join the community! So, I got him to his third prototype, and once I had it where I liked it, I had Alex send the cable to a handful of Head-Fiers I trust as well as my cousin Kenny (he works for Stevie Wonder, and LOVES his Audeze LCD-3s). Once they all OK'd the cable - Alex made one small change to the cable (lowering the resistance a touch) and that ended up become the Red Headphone cable!! Another product that's been globally recognized - and it was a crew of Head-Fiers who helped get it to its current performance level!!!! I was so psyched to help them (NO, NOT ONE CENT ever came my way).
  
 So...
 I've compared the Complement2 to the Wywires Red headphone cable quite a bit - and the DHC definitely - to my ears, has FAR greater dynamic contrasts, overall bloom, and midrange clarity. Now, I love the Wywires (I don't mean to sound like an A-hole after telling the Red Headphone cable story - but I'm very proud of the work we did on the Wywires )cable) but the Complement series is, IMO, in a different class of product.
  
 It's like Reference-level vs. very good


----------



## hyde27

Thank you very much!


----------



## Richsvt

I got the cable to work with my HD700s. I just happen to also be waiting for the X1 to arrive. I use the 700s for higher level set-ups. But would be nice to see how the X1 sounds through them as well...


----------



## mikemercer

hyde27 said:


> Thank you very much!


 
 ANYTIME!!!!
  

  
 here w/ the LCD-X


----------



## froger

May I know how responsive is Peter? Read earlier in this thread that he responded to email/PM fast, but I have yet to hear from him about a week on my enquiry. Is that normal?


----------



## Cotnijoe

Peter always replies to me extremely fast. Sometimes within minutes. I'be had conversations with him through email quite a bit.
  
 I'd guess maybe your email got into the spam folder somehow?


----------



## froger

Nothing in the spam folder nor any reply on my PM over Headfi forum. Strange indeed given all your positive experiences. Perhaps he is particularly busy right now...


----------



## mikemercer

cotnijoe said:


> Peter always replies to me extremely fast. Sometimes within minutes. I'be had conversations with him through email quite a bit.
> 
> I'd guess maybe your email got into the spam folder somehow?


 
 YUP
 if he's not responding quickly he's DEEP in the lab
 but he WON'T forget or disregard ya!!
  
 WHEW,
 Peter just keeps on impressing me (forget the ODD combo of the Beats Solo2s + AK240 - I was turning my nephew onto high fidelity, and since the Solo2s are the ONLY Beats that I can recommend at 199 - and, since he knows them, it made sense to give him a baseline - then I hit him w/ my Audeze LCD-Xs!!) - and I have Tyll & Michael Liang aka  to thank for showin' me the Solo2s aren't terrible! and its GOOD that more consumers will get a TASTE of good sound via that pair a' cans. But, the Sennheiser Urbanite kills it in resolution, engagement, and overall dynamic gestalt. 
  
 On another topic - DHC FOREVER


----------



## fermelom

froger said:


> May I know how responsive is Peter? Read earlier in this thread that he responded to email/PM fast, but I have yet to hear from him about a week on my enquiry. Is that normal?


If you just placed an order he ain't gonna contact you unless he needs to check something. But if you already sent him an email or pm and he haven't replied you in a week looks like he never got it, that happened to me once and when he knew ask me the details about how I sent the email (device, provider, os, so he could track what went wrong). So my advice is try again, he has several easy to contact him, email, this forum, fb.


----------



## jwssum

Hi 
  
 just a shout out! probs my last cable for now, the DHC Fusion V2 with UM Mentor and DX90
  
 during burn in compared to stock cable. OH MAN
  
 micro details.. amazing! a single cough can be heard in the crowd
  
 lows.. allot fuller in sound, does justice to the 4 low drivers
  
 the clarity over all is a significant improvement but never harsh 
  
 soundstage. MEGA HUGE
  
 the Mentors with DHC fusion has made the sound very coherent unlike in the past. it sounds united as one! 
  
 when vocals are singing you can full pronunciations
 highly recommend this awesome cable by DHC. 10/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B98KTybWY3ytcjloYXI0RXhhVHM/view?usp=sharing
  
 cant post img here. heres the link
  
 DHC is the best cable in the world
  
 #endgame


----------



## froger

froger said:


> Nothing in the spam folder nor any reply on my PM over Headfi forum. Strange indeed given all your positive experiences. Perhaps he is particularly busy right now...



Heard back from Peter yesterday who said that he missed my email earlier. After some quick exchanges of emails, I have confirmed my order for an Extreme cable for HD800. Have to tip my hat and agree with the other headfiers that once I got the communication going, Peter's response was indeed prompt and swift. He even updated a couple of options on his website during my 20 minutes exchange with him. Look forward to hear the DHC cable now


----------



## cute

froger said:


> froger said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in the spam folder nor any reply on my PM over Headfi forum. Strange indeed given all your positive experiences. Perhaps he is particularly busy right now...
> ...


 

 I've had the Molecule Extreme for a few weeks now....have never heard the HD800, but I have the HD700, and this cable transforms it into another dimension!  You are in for a real treat, good choice!


----------



## Cobaltius

Anyone have a Peptide cable for the HD 600/650?


----------



## Lavakugel

Which cable do you prefer for the lcd3? Cooper, Silver or both? Anyone compared the double helix cables with q audio cables?


----------



## fradoca

i got this some days ago :
  

  
 for my lcd-x driven by my bryston bha-1
  
 the *complement4*!
  
 oh boy i think that this cable marks the end of my search for a reference balanced cable for my Audeze.
  
 I think you can't get better than this.
  
 Peter is a true high level artisan of headphone cables!
  
 more impressions to follow!


----------



## Lavakugel

fradoca said:


> i got this some days ago :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I also thought so but when I looked at the price for a 10 feet cable...puuhh. Do you think theres a big difference between comp2?


----------



## fradoca

@Lavakugel sincerly i don't know which could be the differences between the complement2 and the complement4.
 Mine is 4 feet long but it sound really excellent with the audeze lcd-x and the bryston bha-1!


----------



## Lavakugel

fradoca said:


> @Lavakugel sincerly i don't know which could be the differences between the complement2 and the complement4.
> Mine is 4 feet long but it sound really excellent with the audeze lcd-x and the bryston bha-1!


 

 Isn't there a spore cable? Is it better than the complement4? I'm very intersted in the interconnects but these are about 2.5k


----------



## germay0653

lavakugel said:


> Isn't there a spore cable? Is it better than the complement4? I'm very intersted in the interconnects but these are about 2.5k


 

 The spore is just a different implementation of the same cable components. It uses separate cables for positive and negative legs of each channel (L+)(L-)  & (R+)(R-) 4 cables total for left and right channel, as opposed to positive and negative in one cable for each channel (L+L-) & (R+R-) 2 cables total for left and right channel.


----------



## Lavakugel

germay0653 said:


> The spore is just a different implementation of the same cable components. It uses separate cables for positive and negative legs of each channel (L+)(L-)  & (R+)(R-) 4 cables total for left and right channel, as opposed to positive and negative in one cable for each channel (L+L-) & (R+R-) 2 cables total for left and right channel.


 

 Do you have any recommendation for interconnects xlr between dac and amp? Which one do you use?


----------



## rudi0504

This afternoon I just received my Packet from Peter DHC cable 
I would like to share out the box my DHC cable as follow :

My impresion I will post later on


----------



## mikemercer

rudi0504 said:


> This afternoon I just received my Packet from Peter DHC cable
> I would like to share out the box my DHC cable as follow :
> 
> My impresion I will post later on


 
 Congratulations!!!!
 You're in for some terrific listening sessions!
  
 I brought a few of my DHC cables to Canjam - and boy am I glad I did so!
 Experiencing the new Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson w/ my Audeze LCD-XC + DHC Molecule SE was an astounding sonic experience!!
 Window-like transparency, dynamics galore, and wonderful/sparkly highs!!

  
 The DHC Molecule SE also came in handy when we checked out the prototype of the new Concert Fidelity battery-powered headphone amp!! We new they had the production units ready to audition there at Canjam - so thanks to DHC we had a terrific frame of reference:

  
 The DHC cable I use the most is my Molecule Elite w/ Fusion (as it was the DHC cable that turned me into a forever DHC devotee) - and of course that was part of my hotel room reference system - consisting of my LCD-XC & the new Lambert hybrid amp imported by Steve Holt/The Audio Nerd and my HRT microStreamer as DAC (my MacBook Pro/Amarra as source) this made EVERY latenight sesh a FUN one! Plus - we had some terrific after-parties in the Audio360.org hotel room!

  
 I also brought my DHC Molecule Elite for my Sennheiser Urbanite (and boy - do the DHCs transform that headphone) - and that came in handy while walking around RMAF - as well as waiting for my wifey to pick me up at Oakland airport! Using the DHCs on the Urbanite w/ my AK240 made for a splendid musical experience!


----------



## drgajet

I thought your DHC cables sounded great Mike, I just need to save up. Every time I load the cart with what I want I look at the total and decide to wait. But, I will have them some day.

Jim


----------



## rudi0504

mikemercer said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> You're in for some terrific listening sessions!
> 
> I brought a few of my DHC cables to Canjam - and boy am I glad I did so!
> ...




Thank you Mike 
I haven't bought any DHC headphone cables 
I bought 
2 TOTL DHC ICs :
Chaperone 3 black sleves
Chaperone 4 prototype 






1 DHC Coaxial cable with RCA From Furitech 





1 Trrs to 3 pin balance for Ak 240 





1 RSA to trrs silver litz


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> ToTL DHC IC would be Mini Spore, starting at $849 and that's very close to Rudi's Dreamline.
> 
> Awaiting Mini Silver Spore4 to be released and hopefully that could be ordered during Black Friday.




Thank you for the correction Frankie 

Please share your new mini Silver Spore4 here


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> ToTL DHC IC would be Mini Spore, starting at $849 and that's very close to Rudi's Dreamline.
> 
> Awaiting Mini Silver Spore4 to be released and hopefully that could be ordered during Black Friday.


 
  
 Frankie is right, Peter's silver totl mini to mini is not ready yet.
 His current copper totl mini to mini is the copper complement4 / spore4.
 The current silver totl mini to mini is the silver complement3 / spore3.
  
 I believe Peter said that the silver totl mini to mini, the silver complement4 / spore4 will be ready sometime by the end of this year or the beginning of next year.
 I will most likely be getting the silver spore4 to compare to the CC Dreamline Plus.


----------



## mikemercer

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Mike
> I haven't bought any DHC headphone cables
> I bought
> 2 TOTL DHC ICs :
> ...


 
 VERY nice!!
  
 You just reminded me I have to get one of these cables for my third portable set-up!!
  
 Peters work is simply amazing


----------



## mikemercer

drgajet said:


> I thought your DHC cables sounded great Mike, I just need to save up. Every time I load the cart with what I want I look at the total and decide to wait. But, I will have them some day.
> 
> Jim


 
 I know the feeling!!
  
 and I'm so glad you got to hear em Jim!!!!
  
 rockin my Complement4 right now w/ the NuForce HA-200 monoblocks and Audeze LCD-X!

I needed some BIG SOUND tonight!! Still need more sleep after RMAF - but, if I don't work I don't get paid!


----------



## rudi0504

mikemercer said:


> I know the feeling!!
> 
> and I'm so glad you got to hear em Jim!!!!
> 
> ...




Very nice looking cable your DHC Complement 4


----------



## tjm6983

Just added the DHC Symbiote Fusion (8-wire balanced) to my setup with the AK120II and SE846's and it's far more than a subtle improvement to the sound that many people report from cable upgrades. I thought I had almost max'ed out the capabilities of the 8's, but apparently I wasn't even close.
 
It took a long time to get the cable, but it was worth every minute and no, it's not cheap but it is very true in this case that you get what you pay for.
 
I have also used it with my Geek Out 100 using the single-ended adapter and got a similar sound improvement. Interestingly, I liked the GO 100 better than the AK120II with the stock cable, but using the AK120II balanced out with the Fusion, it's now the better of the two.
 
Bottom line, this cable is absolutely stunning.


----------



## ToddRaymond

Thanks tjm6983. Soon I'm gonna order some 'Fusion-based' wires for both my soon-to-be-purchased IEMs (either 846s, ES60s, or W60s), and HE-560s. I'll have to settle for tbe 4-wire version for the IEMs in order to also (somehow) afford a cable for the cans. I'll do the 8-wire version for the 560s.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Looking forward to my Fusion iem cable!  It's been about 9 weeks so it should be soon!


----------



## fiascogarcia

mikemercer said:


> I know the feeling!!
> 
> and I'm so glad you got to hear em Jim!!!!
> 
> ...


 
  
  


rudi0504 said:


> Very nice looking cable your DHC Complement 4


 
 Hey, would you two stop ordering cables for a while so I could get mine done?


----------



## mikemercer

fiascogarcia said:


> Hey, would you two stop ordering cables for a while so I could get mine done?


 
 SORRY!! 




  
 I forget Peters a madman one-person show sometimes!!
  
 BUT - and so you know in advance - this is a prototype:
  
 I HAD to share this - as my listening sesh w/ DHCs Roxanne cable proto and my AK240 has proven to be one of my most cherished listening sessions of 2014!!
  
 The little box w/ the bass adjustments (like the stock cable - but these pots can be turned by hand, and, are good for 5000 uses - FAR more than the stock cable) actually plugs into the AK240s 2.5mm balanced jack!! - My preferred way to listen to the AK240!!
  
 Stevie Wonders _Music of My Mind_ at 192/24 never sounded so immersive on this rig..
  
 BRAVO again Peter


----------



## DC321

Wow, Mike,
 That looks like an amazing setup!


----------



## Richsvt

Just got my Molecule SE for my HD700s last night. Very impressed with the quality. Thank you Peter.
 Did not have a chance to listen with them, that's my bonus for the weekend...Perfect length and fit. Just wow.


----------



## jwbrent

richsvt said:


> Just got my Molecule SE for my HD700s last night. Very impressed with the quality. Thank you Peter.
> Did not have a chance to listen with them, that's my bonus for the weekend...Perfect length and fit. Just wow.


 

 I bought the Molecule SE Synergy cables for my LCD-XCs and 240, and the fit and finish was top rate. Enjoy your listening this weekend ...


----------



## mikemercer

dc321 said:


> Wow, Mike,
> That looks like an amazing setup!


 
 TanX brotha!
  
 Peter truly is an audio artisan. Coming from the high-end audio two-channel world, better quality cables cost CRAZY DOLLARS. So, being a reviewer in that world, I've heard the worst snake-oil, and some of the greatest cables (or, more precisely - those cables worked really well in my system - synergy wise). But DHC is the REAL DEAL.
  
 Only man to build a cable that outperforms my Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cable on my Audezes!!
  
 Lately, I've been workin' up in the front room of my house, as my wifey hasn't been doing well. So I don't have the _Sonic Satori Personal audio lab _at my disposal right now - but THIS WEEK!!

  
 But in the meantime, I've been relying on the newly-arrived Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies and my LCD-XCs, LCD-2s (both w/ Fazor) and my H800s - ALL wired w/ DHC!!!! Even his USB!! It out-performed my Nordost Blue Heaven USB (though NOT the Heimdall2 USB technically admittedly) but I liked the soul and the pacing better w/ the DHC USB. It also beat out my trusted Wywires USB cable...
  
 and it's been wonderful -


----------



## David Pritchard

Like Mike Mercer,  I am a fan and user of Double Helix headphone cables. On my Sennheiser 800's I use Peter's now unobtainium Silver "R" cables.
  
 Can the Double Helix+Sennheiser 800 or Audeze combination be taken to an even higher level? In my system the answer is an emphatic YES!
 Two weeks ago I inserted the Synergistic Research Headphone Optimized Transducer into my system. It is a cylinder that is 8 cm x2.5cmin size. It plugs into the amplifier 1/4 jack and then the standard headphone cable plugs into the Transducer.
  
 The improvement in sound quality was quite striking. The soundstage was now wider than my head and extended farther front to back. There simply  was no longer a sounstage just inside my head. Localizing individual instruments was easier. Each instrument had a fuller more complex texture.
 Vocals had more conveyed emotion. Kick drums were forceful with a fast and powerful leading edge followed by a wonderful decay.
  
 I big jump in performance for $299.00. And with a 30 day free trial, I think the Transducer is a major sonic enhancer for the serious headphone lover.
  
 I hope Mike,  Warren, or Frank (from Audio 360.org) or better yet all 3, will give the Transducer a listen and report on their findings.


----------



## mikemercer

david pritchard said:


> Like Mike Mercer,  I am a fan and user of Double Helix headphone cables. On my Sennheiser 800's I use Peter's now unobtainium Silver "R" cables.
> 
> Can the Double Helix+Sennheiser 800 or Audeze combination be taken to an even higher level? In my system the answer is an emphatic YES!
> Two weeks ago I inserted the Synergistic Research Headphone Optimized Transducer into my system. It is a cylinder that is 8 cm x2.5cmin size. It plugs into the amplifier 1/4 jack and then the standard headphone cable plugs into the Transducer.
> ...


 
 YES David!
  
 I've had the HOT for a few weeks (was testing it before Canjam for Ted at Synergistic - we go WAY back to my teenage years at TAS!) and I brought it to RNAF for my hotel room system!  - and I'm having Ted ship one to @warrenpchi ASAP!
 Just emailed him and Peter at Synergistic today about it!!
  
 Was SO psyched to see your post on it! DHC + HOT - F YEAH!!


----------



## David Pritchard

MIKE:
  
 Glad to know you have the Headphone  Transducer. With all your many systems, you are the ideal person to put it to a comprehensive test. I think we may even see a smile on Warren's face when he gives the Transducer a listen.
  
  Your photos do a  good job of showing the transducer's size, and I am sure  they are the first to be published on the internet (does Mike Mercer ever sleep?). Your equipment pictures remind me of how far our hobby-passion has come since my first CanJam at the LA airport hotel in 2009.


----------



## drez

Waiting for a teardown


----------



## cute

mikemercer said:


> david pritchard said:
> 
> 
> > Like Mike Mercer,  I am a fan and user of Double Helix headphone cables. On my Sennheiser 800's I use Peter's now unobtainium Silver "R" cables.
> ...


 
  
 How about some impressions about the HOT you are testing?


----------



## cute

david pritchard said:


> MIKE:
> 
> Glad to know you have the Headphone  Transducer. With all your many systems, you are the ideal person to put it to a comprehensive test. I think we may even see a smile on Warren's face when he gives the Transducer a listen.
> 
> Your photos do a  good job of showing the transducer's size, and I am sure  they are the first to be published on the internet (does Mike Mercer ever sleep?). Your equipment pictures remind me of how far our hobby-passion has come since my first CanJam at the LA airport hotel in 2009.


 
  
 I got my HOT today, and I am testing it out!  I have several DHC cables to use with it, as well as my LCD 2F and Alpha Dogs.  I haven't formed any opinions yet as to the sound.  I am using it with my LCD 2F and DHC Molecule Extreme at the moment.  All of my DHC cables are SE, and I have seven of them, so it will take some time to decide if I really like what I am hearing.  Seems like the sound resembles crossfeed, which I can turn off in my jRiver Media Center!  My ears don't really know what to listen for with the HOT, such a new product!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Just received my Fusion.  Great looks, quality, and sound!  Clarity is off the charts.


----------



## muziq

fiascogarcia said:


> Just received my Fusion.  Great looks, quality, and sound!  Clarity is off the charts.


 
  
 That's beautiful. Congrats!  Ever photo posted in this thread makes me more excited for my DHC cables to get here.
  
 EDIT:  meant to ask--how do you like the carbon fiber splitter?  Do you notice it much while wearing, and are you letting the cable drape down your chest or back?  I'm thinking about a second order of IEM cables and wondering about this splitter, the looks of which I love but am wondering about real-world, on-the-go comfort while walking around, sitting for long periods, etc.


----------



## fiascogarcia

muziq said:


> That's beautiful. Congrats!  Ever photo posted in this thread makes me more excited for my DHC cables to get here.
> 
> EDIT:  meant to ask--how do you like the carbon fiber splitter?  Do you notice it much while wearing, and are you letting the cable drape down your chest or back?  I'm thinking about a second order of IEM cables and wondering about this splitter, the looks of which I love but am wondering about real-world, on-the-go comfort while walking around, sitting for long periods, etc.


 

 Too soon to tell really!  I wear mine at home so I'm always draped down the front.  For on the go use, someone might have a better opinion.  But I can tell you it is very light weight for it's size.  Maybe overkill for a 4 strand cable, but I loved its looks!


----------



## muziq

fiascogarcia said:


> Too soon to tell really!  I wear mine at home so I'm always draped down the front.  For on the go use, someone might have a better opinion.  But I can tell you it is very light weight for it's size.  Maybe overkill for a 4 strand cable, but I loved its looks!


 

 Thanks for the input.  I tend to wear the cable down the back of my neck and down my back with my SE535s (with a Oiyade cable), so I've been wondering whether the carbon fiber splitter's size/mass might make it thump against my back while walking and/or be woefully uncomfortable when I'm sitting in a chair with a high back (e.g. an airplane seat--I travel quite a bit).  That's the splitter I ordered for my AD cables (IIRC) that are in the queue right now, but naturally I'm going to wear that down the front.  Oh well, just curious.


----------



## fiascogarcia

muziq said:


> Thanks for the input.  I tend to wear the cable down the back of my neck and down my back with my SE535s (with a Oiyade cable), so I've been wondering whether the carbon fiber splitter's size/mass might make it thump against my back while walking and/or be woefully uncomfortable when I'm sitting in a chair with a high back (e.g. an airplane seat--I travel quite a bit).  That's the splitter I ordered for my AD cables (IIRC) that are in the queue right now, but naturally I'm going to wear that down the front.  Oh well, just curious.


 

 Down the back, leaning against  a chair, you would notice it.  Maybe better to have the smaller splitter for that cable, IMO.


----------



## cute

cute said:


> david pritchard said:
> 
> 
> > MIKE:
> ...


 
  
 I returned the HOT for refund.  I use jPlay with jRiver Media Center, and I found that with jPlay 5.2.1 upgrade that jPlay exceeds the results that I was getting with the HOT.  This new version of jPlay is quite an upgrade from the previous 5.2, I'm blown away, more open, more detailed, more refined, bigger soundstage!


----------



## ToddRaymond

I wonder who won the Halloween contest....


----------



## fiascogarcia

turdski said:


> I wonder who won the Halloween contest....


 

 Man, I'm hoping I did!!


----------



## mikemercer

Peter:
  
 I am so grateful we crossed paths brother.
 NO BS.
  
 I think Peter is doing some of the finest work in headphone cables today.
 AND - I finally got a set of XLR interconnects from the man - so those are
 going on my LAu tonight!!
  
 But - in the meantime, I have to say that anybody who's heard the MAGIC synergy of DHC's Comp4 cables and Audeze cans - and those who HAVEN'T: Peters really nailed down something here that's beyond the high-end cable guys I most admire - like Nordost for example..
  
 I only had the Comp4 cables in dual-XLR for my LAu - but recently got a Woo WA7 Fireflies (I know, late to that party - but I'm damn glad I decided to check it out) so I needed an SE version (single-ended) so Peter whipped up a Comp4 for Audeze w/ 1/4" termination.

 HOLY F_____________!
  
 This has been sounding so good I haven't gone back to my office/Sonic Satori Personal Audio Lab for days.
 Well - last week was really HEAVY too, w/ my 40th Bday and the passing of Harry Pearson, my mentor and dear friend, and a Godfather to the Hi-fi industry really... 
  
 But Peter - even the cable you made for my Beats Solo2s (yup, @HiFiGuy528 and @Tyll Hertsens told me to check em out, and they ain't bad) transforms the headphones! I'm not ashamed to share a pic of em w/ the WA7 - I even shot a pic of them w/ the AK240 - and the haters came out in droves... But AstellnKern put it on their Facebook wall!   LMAO

 You have a really bright future Peter.
 Just keep watching your back my friend!
 Or, better yet, so you can focus on cables - 
 get a knarly lawyer to protect all that gold...


----------



## DC321

This thread just keeps getting more excited about the arrival of my DHC Symbiote SP V2. Any day now!


----------



## mikemercer

dc321 said:


> This thread just keeps getting more excited about the arrival of my DHC Symbiote SP V2. Any day now!


 
 I got a DHC package today!!
  
 Been SO busy, bout to crack it right now!!


----------



## lin0003

So happy I got the DHC Complement Silver Peptide 22awg for my HD800. It has truly been a mind blowing experience. 
  
 When I got the cable, I immediately thought that it was built superbly, it felt sturdy but flexible enough and very well built. 
  
 It wasn't I listened to it that I was just amazed. I has expected it to be bright and a bad pairing with the HD800, but it wasn't at all. This cable seriously makes the stock SPC HD800 cable seem bright and a little off sounding. The bass hits quite a bit harder, and this isn't a minor difference, it is quite clear to my ears. The bass detail especially is much more defined and clear. The midrange is cleaner and has a similar tonality. It seems to have addressed the slight edge in the HD800's treble as well. Soundstage and imaging was improved too. 
  
 This cable truly takes the HD800 to a new level to my ears and I am just in awe at what this cable does. I've tried a fair few cables in the past and I have only noticed minor changes, but this really is incredible. 
  
 I recommend anyone who is looking for a HD800 cable and has the budget to go for this. It doesn't come cheap though, being well over $1000 for the one I have (I think).


----------



## mikemercer

lin0003 said:


> So happy I got the DHC Complement Silver Peptide 22awg for my HD800. It has truly been a mind blowing experience.
> 
> When I got the cable, I immediately thought that it was built superbly, it felt sturdy but flexible enough and very well built.
> 
> ...


 
 that is an AMAZING DHC cable accompaniment for the HD800s!!
  
 I just got a Comp4 mini-to-mini for my current favorite portable rig (& new cable for the Audezes - shot here, which I have to ask Peter to be SURE of the model, but I believe this is the new Comp4 (new sleeving, other attributes...)  - this portable rig, FINALLY, is so powerful and capable of finesse (and quiet enough for my Roxannes) - Peter does it again!!  Bravo P, Bravo...


----------



## lin0003

mikemercer said:


> that is an AMAZING DHC cable accompaniment for the HD800s!!
> 
> I just got a Comp4 mini-to-mini for my current favorite portable rig (& new cable for the Audezes - shot here, which I have to ask Peter to be SURE of the model, but I believe this is the new Comp4 (new sleeving, other attributes...)  - this portable rig, FINALLY, is so powerful and capable of finesse (and quiet enough for my Roxannes) - Peter does it again!!  Bravo P, Bravo...


 
 Nice, it looks awesome. 
  
 I really like how the colour matches as well, everything is silver lol.


----------



## mikemercer

lin0003 said:


> Nice, it looks awesome.
> 
> I really like how the colour matches as well, everything is silver lol.


 
 YES!
 and being OCD - that REALLY works out for me!!


----------



## lin0003

mikemercer said:


> YES!
> and being OCD - that REALLY works out for me!!


 
 Lol. 
  
 I actually haven't heard any comments on the silver peptide complement cable so far, surely I can't be the only person who has it?


----------



## mikemercer

lin0003 said:


> Nice, it looks awesome.
> 
> I really like how the colour matches as well, everything is silver lol.


 
  
 YES!
  
 I found out from Peter that this is actually a new Comp4 cable I got (I just trust him, got next level? oohh, ow, Paypal, LOL):

  
 It's called the _*Complement4 Copper*_
  
 It's an amazing sonic accompaniment to the Audeze LCD-2F, 3F, and XC thus far! 
 Trying the X soon.
  
 I also have these dope DHC adapters that allow me to use ANY Audeze cable w/ my HD800s!
 LOVE it...


----------



## dnnaudio

Hi to all. I am eagerly awaiting a Fusion 6-wire for my 846 (w/ Hugo). It was tough deciding between the Fusion and the SP, given what I was sonically looking to improve, and thanks to a couple of good folks in this thread who through PMs helped me decide. Given the experience of people with DHC cables it seems I may be in for a treat.


----------



## mikemercer

dnnaudio said:


> Hi to all. I am eagerly awaiting a Fusion 6-wire for my 846 (w/ Hugo). It was tough deciding between the Fusion and the SP, given what I was sonically looking to improve, and thanks to a couple of good folks in this thread who through PMs helped me decide. Given the experience of people with DHC cables it seems I may be in for a treat.


 
 be sure to discuss ALL your concerns w/ Peter, and he will sort you out w/ the best solution Since he's SO busy - he may talk fast - but he's listening to you - TRUST ME!
 Peters become my #1 source for high end personal audio - man does he build incredible S___!
  
 This sounds so good it's RIDICULOUS:
  
 Audeze LCD-3 w/ Fazor
 Double Helix Cables Comp4 XLR interconnects
 Cavalli LAu
 Double Helix Cables Comp4 dual-XLR
  
 Source:
 MacBook Pro SSD/Amarra
 McIntosh D100 DAC


----------



## setamp

I would really like to try a Complement4 cable with my LCD3 fazor.  The price of entry is high to buy on faith.  Are demo's available?


----------



## mikemercer

setamp said:


> I would really like to try a Complement4 cable with my LCD3 fazor.  The price of entry is high to buy on faith.  Are demo's available?


 
 that would be a question for @scootermafia 
  
 I can't imagine you NOT diggin the Comp4 w/ your LCD-3F - 
 what amp / signal cables??


----------



## setamp

Bryston BDP-1 > Lampizator G4/L4 > Eddie Current Balancing Act > LCD3 Fazor
 Darwin Ascension interconnects.  WyWires Red headphone cable (did use Toxic Siver Widow but prefer WyWires)


----------



## dnnaudio

mikemercer said:


> be sure to discuss ALL your concerns w/ Peter, and he will sort you out w/ the best solution Since he's SO busy - he may talk fast - but he's listening to you - TRUST ME!
> Peters become my #1 source for high end personal audio - man does he build incredible S___!


 
 Before I ordered I had an exchange of emails with Peter and he was always ready to answer questions and never pressured me to buy. While I am relatively new with headphones I have always been in two channel audio, and used to dealing with modest-size specialty audiophile companies. With a few exceptions my general experience  is the unparalleled personalized service from these companies that one rarely get from larger established brands.
  
 My only concern was the 846 MMX connector where I have read problems with other brands (specific to the 846 only) where the connector would be loose and not connect snugly. Apparently it has something to do with the unique construction of the 846 MMX socket. Peter assured me this is not an issue with his MMX so hopefully it will all be OK. With a simple setup like the 846 and Hugo I am amazed at how sonically good this can get compared  to my much more $$ speaker systems, and excited on what further the Fusion can bring.


----------



## tracyca

I have the pure silver se 846 cable from DHC, & I can insure you it is first class quality. No problem with the connectors. Sound is Sweet!


----------



## mikemercer

tracyca said:


> I have the pure silver se 846 cable from DHC, & I can insure you it is first class quality. No problem with the connectors. Sound is Sweet!


 
 Right on!
  
 I decided to try my brand new DHC Comp4 Copper w/ Adapters
 on my LAu today - WHOAH!!


----------



## Mimouille

I have not heard from Peter in quite a while....hope he is ok.


----------



## mikemercer

mimouille said:


> I have not heard from Peter in quite a while....hope he is ok.


 
 he's just been SLAMMED


----------



## Mimouille

mikemercer said:


> he's just been SLAMMED


By all the Mike Mercer orders to fulfil?


----------



## ToddRaymond

mikemercer said:


> he's just been SLAMMED




I was just gonna speculate that that's been the case of late. I s'pose that's why he hasn't bothered to announce any winners for the Halloween contest, especially with the included promise of building some of those cables immediately. I figure I'll just wait until January to order my cables.


----------



## froger

The winners had been announced on doubleheliex Facebook page quite some time ago.


----------



## Tony1110

mimouille said:


> By all the Mike Mercer orders to fulfil?




Lol.


----------



## scootermafia

Dude didn't respond to my email that won #1...sending out another wave of emails...
  
 And yea this is the most brutal month of the year...if I'm alive at the end of December, pour me a beer.


----------



## fiascogarcia

scootermafia said:


> Dude didn't respond to my email that won #1...sending out another wave of emails...
> 
> And yea this is the most brutal month of the year...if I'm alive at the end of December, pour me a beer.


 

 Who was it?  Head-Fier?  Maybe they'll see it here.


----------



## Cotnijoe

scootermafia said:


> Dude didn't respond to my email that won #1...sending out another wave of emails...
> 
> And yea this is the most brutal month of the year...if I'm alive at the end of December, pour me a beer.


 
  
 I cry for this man... ...


----------



## muziq

scootermafia said:


> ...if I'm alive at the end of December, pour me a beer.


 
  
 I will *treat* you to a beer when you finish my order...since I'm local...


----------



## mikemercer

muziq said:


> I will *treat* you to a beer when you finish my order...since I'm local...


 
 Peter will get it to you.
 I don't know if that guy even sleeps (hell, I know I need to sleep more BECAUSE of his damn cables - my systems are sounding so damn good right now).
  
 I gotta say - if you have a dual-XLR output on your amp - you MUST try the new Comp4s - I'm hearing new details in albums I've been crankin' for years!
 He's an artisan!!


----------



## djd1122

mikemercer said:


> Peter will get it to you.
> I don't know if that guy even sleeps (hell, I know I need to sleep more BECAUSE of his damn cables - my systems are sounding so damn good right now).
> 
> I gotta say - if you have a dual-XLR output on your amp - you MUST try the new Comp4s - I'm hearing new details in albums I've been crankin' for years!
> He's an artisan!!


 
  
 I am stilling searching cables that bring out the emotion in music and are clear as possible.  So far, with the cables I've tried, it has been either emotion or clear but not both.  What power cords are you using on your Liquid Gold amp and dac?  Do you have a power conditioner?  If so, what name brand and model?


----------



## mikemercer

djd1122 said:


> I am stilling searching cables that bring out the emotion in music and are clear as possible.  So far, with the cables I've tried, it has been either emotion or clear but not both.  What power cords are you using on your Liquid Gold amp and dac?  Do you have a power conditioner?  If so, what name brand and model?


 
 Hey there!
  
 I'm using Nordost Heimdall 2 power cords on all my reference gear - and I use a power distribution system also made by Nordost - Called Quantum Power (or, QRT). I'm using a QB8 (main power stage w/ 8 outlets) along w/ a Qv2 and a bunch of QK1s (plug ins - also for lowering the noise-floor).
  
 I highly recommend Nordost cables for delivering the sonic/dynamic goods as well as emotive impact!
 I also find that DHC and Nordost really compliment each other nicely!
  
 Before Nordost came out with a headphone cable I used to call Peter the "Nordost of headphone cables"!
 But - he still builds headphone cables that I prefer on my Audezes!!!!
  
 I'm glad you asked about power - as many Head-Fiers under-estimate the importance of solid power delivery,
 But that's VITAL!


----------



## nevin

Peter seems disappeared after 28th :-/  I was asking him questions and if I've not annoying him too much, he must be very busy in making cables for Michael Mercer........
  
 Update: Turns out Peter was sick. Wish him can gets better soon.


----------



## Articnoise

mikemercer said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm using Nordost Heimdall 2 power cords on all my reference gear - and I use a power distribution system also made by Nordost - Called Quantum Power (or, QRT). I'm using a QB8 (main power stage w/ 8 outlets) along w/ a Qv2 and a bunch of QK1s (plug ins - also for lowering the noise-floor).
> 
> ...


 
  

  
 Yes I agree on the importance of good power and I’m using LessLoss power cords that I like very much, especially the signature.
  
 Mike you have so many DHC headphone cables that you seems to love, but can you if you had to pic only one say which one is your favorite for Audeze LCD 2/3 F?


----------



## Evildoer Tsui

Hi all, I'm new to HiFi and would like advice for cable.  I'm just using the Sony NWZ-A17 Hi Res Walkman and Sony XBA-H3 (have a set of Shure 425 as well) and would like a set of new set of cables for the Sony IEM.  Currently looking at the DHC Symbiote SE Peptide Hybird silver plated OCC copper cable, can some one give me some advice of this setup?
  
 Thank you,
  
 Eric


----------



## fiascogarcia

evildoer tsui said:


> Hi all, I'm new to HiFi and would like advice for cable.  I'm just using the Sony NWZ-A17 Hi Res Walkman and Sony XBA-H3 (have a set of Shure 425 as well) and would like a set of new set of cables for the Sony IEM.  Currently looking at the DHC Symbiote SE Peptide Hybird silver plated OCC copper cable, can some one give me some advice of this setup?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Eric


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi!  Don't know about the set up, but can tell you that the quality of DHC cables is top notch and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Evildoer Tsui

fiascogarcia said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi!  Don't know about the set up, but can tell you that the quality of DHC cables is top notch and you won't be disappointed.


 
  
 Thanks, maybe I'll just give it a try.


----------



## muziq

evildoer tsui said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll just give it a try.


 

 You should contact Peter directly to ask his advice.  He's been under the weather recently so I'm not sure how quickly he might reply (plus it's the holiday rush season for orders).  He will get back to you and probably has some specific recs for you.


----------



## Evildoer Tsui

muziq said:


> You should contact Peter directly to ask his advice.  He's been under the weather recently so I'm not sure how quickly he might reply (plus it's the holiday rush season for orders).  He will get back to you and probably has some specific recs for you.


 

 Thanks, I'll do just that...


----------



## muziq

An epic cable, adapter and interconnect order just landed...a few days before Christmas.  I'm beyond pleased with the improvements in my rig based on initial listening.  From top to bottom (roughly):
  
 *2.5mm TRRS-to-ALO balanced mini silver OCC interconnect
 * 3.5mm-to-4-pin XLR silver OCC adapter
 *ALO balanced mini-to-4-pin XLR copper litz adapter
 *Lower left - DHC Molecule Elite Fusion silver/copper OCC headphone cable for Alpha Primes, terminated with 4-pin XLR
 *Center - on top is the angled ALO balanced mini male-to-2.5mm TTRS female; on bottom is a Furutech 3.5mm-to-6.8mm (1/4-inch) single-ended adapter
 *Left - DHC Symbiote V2 SP 8-wire OCC silver CIEM cable, terminated with 2.5mm TRRS balanced connector (attached to my Clear Tune Monitors CT-500 Pro CIEMS)
  
  

  
 Workmanship on everything is top notch; I'm so impressed with the quality.  Peter was also quite awesome to work with, helping me build an order that enables me to enjoy a wide range of configurations for different listening situations, including bringing a new AK240 into the mix with my existing ALO International.  Peter also procured that AK240 plus accessories for a very nice total package that, in one fell swoop, upgrades my listening experience substantially.  And, I'm pretty much all set for adding a balanced desktop amp (I'm looking at you, Cavalli) in the next year or so.  
  
 Listening to this rig right now, and I'm in another world...


----------



## Evildoer Tsui

Just went ahead and ordered DHC Symbiote SE - Premium type 4 litz IEM Peptide Hybrid balanced cable from Cypher Labs Duet to Shure 846 and DHC OCC Silver Single Strand interconnect (balanced) for my future AK120II to Duet...can't wait until I get them!!!
  
 Eric


----------



## rcthorne

How long did it take for you to get your cable? I am currently waiting for my order as well.
 Thanks.


----------



## monkeygod

well, i'm also waiting on an order - about 16 weeks now and the last few emails I dropped Peter have all been "any day now". i love the quality of these cables, but this order is surely testing my patience!


----------



## scootermafia

Sorry for the slowness guys.  I'm in the process of moving into my first house.  I will have enough space at the new place for two work setups so that my wife can do the "easy" stuff as she learns the ropes and things will speed up dramatically.


----------



## Evildoer Tsui

scootermafia said:


> Sorry for the slowness guys.  I'm in the process of moving into my first house.  I will have enough space at the new place for two work setups so that my wife can do the "easy" stuff as she learns the ropes and things will speed up dramatically.


 

 I just placed my order over the holiday so I'm not complaining...=) but I can't wait to get my cable...I think that goes for everyone...=P


----------



## cheznous

monkeygod said:


> well, i'm also waiting on an order - about 16 weeks now and the last few emails I dropped Peter have all been "any day now". i love the quality of these cables, but this order is surely testing my patience!


 

 I waited a while for my double helix cable for the Shure 846 but it was worth it in the end.
 Mind when I got cables for my W60 I did go to Moon Audio cos I was impatient.
  
 In the old days when a lot more items were bespoke I guess our parents/grandparents had more patience.
 Our kids will be worse than we are.


----------



## jwbrent

scootermafia said:


> Sorry for the slowness guys.  I'm in the process of moving into my first house.  I will have enough space at the new place for two work setups so that my wife can do the "easy" stuff as she learns the ropes and things will speed up dramatically.


 

 Hi Peter,
  
 When do you think you will be shipping early November orders?


----------



## mikemercer

This is how much I appreciate DHC Cables!!
  
 My ONLY and most-trusted reference at CES - for my Audeze LCD-XCs:
  

  

  
 and here's this wonderful older women (Janet) whom I blew away w/ my XCs and Comp4 Extreme at the Audeze booth at CES!
 She and her husband each bought a pair after this!!!!


----------



## hfflt

That's nice! In my experience, you will rarely see women who are into audiophilia.


----------



## germay0653

DHC cables


----------



## monkeygod

hey guys, i'm not sure if everyone here saw this post on the DHC Facebook, but Peter recently suffered a small injury and will be out of commission for a short while. here's hoping he feels better soon (and not just because my order is still in the queue  )

https://www.facebook.com/dhcaudio/posts/759180740833632:0


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Peter is making a quick recovery.  He's a tough one.
  
 I just happen to receive an email from him this morning say my cable is shipping today.
  
 Oh, yeah, he also included a picture...
  

  
 I can't wait!


----------



## mikemercer

monkeygod said:


> hey guys, i'm not sure if everyone here saw this post on the DHC Facebook, but Peter recently suffered a small injury and will be out of commission for a short while. here's hoping he feels better soon (and not just because my order is still in the queue  )
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dhcaudio/posts/759180740833632:0


 
 Here here!
  
 I've been thinking about Peter a lot lately,
 especially since his cables weren't merely w/ me Everywhere I went at CES - 
 but his cables were part of the Audeze - Oculus - Subpac demo,
 as well as the Audeze booth!!!!
  
 SO proud of him for that
  
  


bigfatpaulie said:


> Peter is making a quick recovery.  He's a tough one.
> 
> I just happen to receive an email from him this morning say my cable is shipping today.
> 
> ...


 
 you have a BIG reason to be psyched bro.
 Those cables changed (for the better) my level of musical engagement w/ my HD800s to the point where I don't just enjoy them anymore,
 I LOVE em!!!!


----------



## Hooman

I placed an order on October 10...based on the thread...I am not the only one waiting.  This was a cable for Astell and Kern balanced output...Cannot wait to use it.  Hopefully I see it soon.


----------



## jwbrent

monkeygod said:


> hey guys, i'm not sure if everyone here saw this post on the DHC Facebook, but Peter recently suffered a small injury and will be out of commission for a short while. here's hoping he feels better soon (and not just because my order is still in the queue  )
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dhcaudio/posts/759180740833632:0


 

 The link is broken. I have an order I placed on November 11th and am patiently awaiting its arrival. ...


----------



## monkeygod

jwbrent said:


> The link is broken. I have an order I placed on November 11th and am patiently awaiting its arrival. ...


 
  
 hey jwbrent,
  
 looks like they have removed the post from their facebook page - it basically said Peter had an injured foot and would be back to work in a few days (think it was posted on Jan 14th/15th). DH Cables are worth the wait - just wish it wasn't *quite* so long. Order placed on September 12th  and (im) patiently awaiting its arrival ...


----------



## ChavaC

September 12th... wow. Their website says 8-12 weeks... I guess I should expect to wait about twice that.


----------



## jwbrent

monkeygod said:


> hey jwbrent,
> 
> looks like they have removed the post from their facebook page - it basically said Peter had an injured foot and would be back to work in a few days (think it was posted on Jan 14th/15th). DH Cables are worth the wait - just wish it wasn't *quite* so long. Order placed on September 12th  and (im) patiently awaiting its arrival ...


 

 Thank you, monkeygod, for your post. I'm familiar with Peter's work since I bought a cable from him earlier last year. My current order is for another cable for my LCD-XCs.
  
 Yes, his craftsmanship is top notch and the improved performance over a stock cable is quite apparent. I just wish the estimate of delivery was more precisely stated. I understand Peter has moved and his business has grown, but creating expectations and then missing them by weeks is not a good business practice. Additionally, I'm sure his email is overwhelming, but not responding is also not good for business.
  
 I suppose I'm venting a bit here ... us audiophiles generally like to receive our goods asap, especially when an order has been fully paid for in advance which is a requirement of Peter's.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Does anyone know if re-terminations would take less time, or do they just fall into the que with cable orders?  Thought I'd just ask here since Peter is no doubt very busy.  Thanks!


----------



## gyx11

Hi guys, just a quick question here on behalf of a friend.

he's thinking of getting either a DHC cable from a local distributor, or a whiplash twag hybrid straight from whiplash, but doesn't know which Is more suitable.

any folks here can comment on the sonic qualities of the symbiote fusion cable? he's looking for smoother highs and a more spacious sonic presentation.

muchas gracias!


----------



## fiascogarcia

gyx11 said:


> Hi guys, just a quick question here on behalf of a friend.
> 
> he's thinking of getting either a DHC cable from a local distributor, or a whiplash twag hybrid straight from whiplash, but doesn't know which Is more suitable.
> 
> ...


 

 I believe cable has very subtle effect on sound. However, smooth is a good word to describe.  Accurate presentation, great clarity in the highs, and solid tight bass will be captured.  IMO the effect of spaciousness will result directly from equipment used other than cable.  Both brands are very well constructed.


----------



## jwbrent

Hi guys,
  
 I just wanted to report that I received my DHC cable on an order I placed in mid November. As usual, the workmanship is impeccable. I had asked Peter to not use shrink on my cable, and he abided by using a creative manner to stealthily identify the channels on the Audeze end while providing ample strain relief on the 1/4" end ... I am quite pleased with how he did it.
  
 As to the sound, my cable is going through the burn-in process as we speak, but since I had already purchased a Molecule SE Synergy cable before, I expect the improvements to be on the order of tightening up the bass on my LCD-XCs as well as liquifying the mids and trebles. After doing some listening last night, I can already hear these improvements taking hold.
  
 It took a while to receive, but I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## fiascogarcia

jwbrent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to report that I received my DHC cable on an order I placed in mid November. As usual, the workmanship is impeccable. I had asked Peter to not use shrink on my cable, and he abided by using a creative manner to stealthily identify the channels on the Audeze end while providing ample strain relief on the 1/4" end ... I am quite pleased with how he did it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What does burn in actually do to affect the cable?  Thanks!


----------



## Articnoise

jwbrent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to report that I received my DHC cable on an order I placed in mid November. As usual, the workmanship is impeccable. I had asked Peter to not use shrink on my cable, and he abided by using a creative manner to stealthily identify the channels on the Audeze end while providing ample strain relief on the 1/4" end ... I am quite pleased with how he did it.
> 
> ...


 

  

 You are lucky I ordered and paid for an ACSS cable in October and still haven’t got it! I asked him 4 weeks ago to either send me my cable or my money – no responds!


----------



## jwbrent

fiascogarcia said:


> What does burn in actually do to affect the cable?  Thanks


 
  
 Theoretically, the reason why the sound can change with signal running through a new cable has to do with the dielectric properly forming. When a signal passes through, it is absorbed and re-released by the dielectric into the main signal flow. It is this re-release of the signal that causes an edginess and an indistinct quality to the sound. After about 50 hours or so, this re-release subsides giving the sound greater clarity and smoothness. Actually, this is the same process with capacitors and that is why electronics, especially those that use high grade capacitors, sound different after run-in.
  
 I spoke to Matthew Bond of Tara Labs long time ago about this, and since he is a trained metaloligist and designed all the Tara cables, I believed what he had to say. Many of his best cable designs tried to reduce the effects of the dielectric, in fact, The Zero cable which sold for five figures used pressurized air as the dielectric since the above described effect was eliminated.


----------



## jwbrent

articnoise said:


> You are lucky I ordered and paid for an ACSS cable in October and still haven’t got it! I asked him 4 weeks ago to either send me my cable or my money – no responds!


 

 I had a bit of trouble getting a hold of him too. He just moved and has been preoccupied; I would suggest contacting him again reminding him you have an old order unfulfilled.


----------



## Jamppa

jwbrent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to report that I received my DHC cable on an order I placed in mid November. As usual, the workmanship is impeccable. I had asked Peter to not use shrink on my cable, and he abided by using a creative manner to stealthily identify the channels on the Audeze end while providing ample strain relief on the 1/4" end ... I am quite pleased with how he did it.
> 
> ...


 
 This is really interesting. You received an order you made in november. I haven't received my cable which I ordered and paid for in september!
 I have just sent email to Peter, lets see what he answers.


----------



## germay0653

I got the Comp4 cable I won in one of DHC's contests back in the summer today.  Wow, the spatial presentation is phenomenal.  Very 3D like where reflections are much more discernible.  Bass seems to be tighter, less bloated, mids are more prominent and focused.  Highs seem to be a little bit more laid back.  Maybe a little less in volume as compared to the Comp3.  Now, if Peter could get a combination of the best attributes of the Comp3, detail and transient attack, and the Comp4's 3D spatial presentation that would really kick ass.  Might he consider doing a copper/silver hybrid or even a full silver version for the Comp4?
  
 I'm just amazed at the difference his cables make and, IMO, it's not subtle.  They just take things to a whole other level up in realism.
  
 Loving listening using the Comp4.  Thanks Peter!


----------



## lin0003

germay0653 said:


> I got the Comp4 cable I won in one of DHC's contests back in the summer today.  Wow, the spatial presentation is phenomenal.  Very 3D like where reflections are much more discernible.  Bass seems to be tighter, less bloated, mids are more prominent and focused.  Highs seem to be a little bit more laid back.  Maybe a little less in volume as compared to the Comp3.  Now, if Peter could get a combination of the best attributes of the Comp3, detail and transient attack, and the Comp4's 3D spatial presentation that would really kick ass.  Might he consider doing a copper/silver hybrid or even a full silver version for the Comp4?
> 
> I'm just amazed at the difference his cables make and, IMO, it's not subtle.  They just take things to a whole other level up in realism.
> 
> Loving listening using the Comp4.  Thanks Peter!


 
 Agree completely. I have a silver cable with my HD800 and I love it! Better bass and more bass than stock lol.


----------



## monkeygod

well after some badgering, i finally received my cable order from Peter, which I had ordered early-mid September. the new connectors look great and the entire package sounds even better. kudos again to the craftsmanship of Double Helix Cables 
  
 that said - i paid $45 for international shipping to Singapore. i received a 'confirmation number' from Stamps.com/USPS on 28th January, the shipment updated to 'scanned' on 30th January and then the number vanished from the system - slightly worrying, but FAQs explained that a confirmation number is not a tracking number and does not show the progress of the package (no idea why the number stopped working though). when the package arrived today, 2 weeks after it was sent, it consisted of a the cable in a plastic bag, wrapped in a cloth bag, housed in a thin padded envelope. 
  
 while DHC makes a great product, in this case, i question whether i got my money's worth in terms of service


----------



## mikemercer

For me - Peters DHC Comp4, Molecule Xtreme, and new Comp4 w/ adapter kit ALL destroy the Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cables!
 And I've been a fan of Nordost goin' back to 1996
  
 To me, the "best" cable should come as close as possible to sounding like NO cable - it doesn't impart its own SQ onto the music,
 and Peters just NAILING it lately, IMHO:


----------



## Mooses9

very nice !


----------



## rschoi75

After reading these posts, I guess I shouldn't feel too bad that my order from Mid-November still has not shown up. Oh well, back to waiting.


----------



## feverfive

I was thinking hard about ponying-up $250 for the *Mini Complement4* portable interconnect (AK120ii>Vorzuge Pure II), but dang, knowing my impatience, I'll be pulling out my hair waiting upwards of 6 months (3 months would be bad enough).  LMAO, this likely saved me $$ I can use on something more impactful.  I do love the look/apparent build quality of DHC cables, however.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

feverfive said:


> I was thinking hard about ponying-up $250 for the *Mini Complement4* portable interconnect (AK120ii>Vorzuge Pure II), but dang, knowing my impatience, I'll be pulling out my hair waiting upwards of 6 months (3 months would be bad enough).  LMAO, this likely saved me $$ I can use on something more impactful.  I do love the look/apparent build quality of DHC cables, however.


 
  
 Comp4's tend to ship faster than other cables as they are Peter's focus right now.  
  
 Just food for thought....


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bigfatpaulie said:


> Comp4's tend to ship faster than other cables as they are Peter's focus right now.
> 
> Just food for thought....


 


 What's the difference between Comp4 and Spores?

 Btw, I just got my Complement 4 and Molecules Extreme.


----------



## Cotnijoe

sp3llv3xit said:


> bigfatpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Comp4's tend to ship faster than other cables as they are Peter's focus right now.
> ...


 
  
 Those are some AWESOME pictures!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

sp3llv3xit said:


> What's the difference between Comp4 and Spores?


 
  
 From the DHC website:

The apotheosis of our Complement4 technology is the Spore4.  This is the most well-protected, isolated cable DHC has ever offered.

*Individual custom foil shields.  *Each Integrated Wire is hand-wrapped in a custom, ultra-fine foil layer to screen out high-frequency noise.

*Individual custom kevlar/nickel hybrid braid shields.  *This military-grade material is one of the most light & flexible metal shields we know of.  It allows us to expand the protection of each Integrated Wire while preserving comfort as much as possible.  Strong, low-frequency interference is routed to signal ground.​​ ​ *Individually sleeved wire.  * Each signal strand features our custom sleeve for our legendary Spore look.  ​


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bigfatpaulie said:


> From the DHC website:
> 
> The apotheosis of our Complement4 technology is the Spore4.  This is the most well-protected, isolated cable DHC has ever offered.
> 
> ...





Thanks.


----------



## zachawry

Just got my 6-strand Symbiotic Fusion cable from Peter along with an AK120II. It's only a little bit of an exaggeration to say I ordered the AK from him just to get the cables faster (I would have gotten it locally same-day instead of waiting for the unit along with the cable). 
  
 Anyway, even while I was setting up the AK, I listened to the cable on my Westone W60s with the balanced to unbalanced adapter also supplied by Peter, using an iPhone. The difference from the stock cables was pretty startling. More than I expected.
  
 And the cables in combination with the AK...The sound is literally hallucinogenitically good. I can't concentrate on work...I keep seeing things


----------



## Cotnijoe

the 6 strand is a piece of art. The braiding is so beautiful!


----------



## zachawry

cotnijoe said:


> the 6 strand is a piece of art. The braiding is so beautiful!


 
  
 Yeah, it is. I don't know whether the 6 strands make a difference in the sound. I'd love to hear any opinions on that. 
  
 I never thought I'd spend this much on a cable, but I fully expecting to be using this cable decades from now. That's not something I can say about any other piece of portable audio equipment I own.


----------



## Mooses9

^very nice love the braid


----------



## ToddRaymond

That sounds awesome, zachawry!

Does anyone have any experience with his interconnects, specifically in the context of a two channel living room hi-fi system? Namely, with the Chaperone cables? I've been considering Audience's AU24 SE, Acoustic Zen Silver Reference II, and Cardas Clear (or Clear Light), or some combination thereof, in addition to at least one run of the Chaperones. I supose I'm mostly concerned about soundstage depth and overall imaging, whatnot. Ostensibly they'd be just as good for standard hi-fi listenin' as they would be with headphone-based systems....


----------



## Whazzzup

Looking forward to my 8 braid copper silver litz fusion cable for my 846, im only a month waiting so a newbie


----------



## dnnaudio

Fusion 6-wire. After 200 hours the DHC'ed 846 opened up - better clarity, refinement, detail, bass definition, etc. If you are impatiently waiting for your cable, be patient, these are worth the wait. And please give it time to settle down. I do have minor MMX connector issue w/c may require cable to go back at some point. The cable is not cheap at half the price of the IEM but lives up to its high reputation.


----------



## zachawry

dnnaudio said:


> Fusion 6-wire. After 200 hours the DHC'ed 846 opened up - better clarity, refinement, detail, bass definition, etc. If you are impatiently waiting for your cable, be patient, these are worth the wait. And please give it time to settle down. I do have minor MMX connector issue w/c may require cable to go back at some point. The cable is not cheap at half the price of the IEM but lives up to its high reputation.


 
 You really think the cable settles down? Right now I'm loving it, but it's almost too much. The sound is so clear, so clean...sometimes I find it's almost overpowering. This in combo with the AK120II.


----------



## Meowheng

dnnaudio said:


> Fusion 6-wire. After 200 hours the DHC'ed 846 opened up - better clarity, refinement, detail, bass definition, etc. If you are impatiently waiting for your cable, be patient, these are worth the wait. And please give it time to settle down. I do have minor MMX connector issue w/c may require cable to go back at some point. The cable is not cheap at half the price of the IEM but lives up to its high reputation.


 
  
  
 Hi,
  
 May I know which amp are you using with ipod classic? 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## dnnaudio

Yes the effect of settling down is a material improvement, at least with the 6-wire Fusion I have. But don't expect a dramatic transformation.


----------



## dnnaudio

Chord Hugo.
  
 ipod Classic > Cypher Solo DB > Chord Hugo > Shure 846
  
 Quote:


meowheng said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know which amp are you using with ipod classic?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Meowheng

dnnaudio said:


>


 
  
 Thanks bro!
  
 Sorry to ask you another question as I'm very interested in your rig setup....lol
  
 May I know what is the purpose of using Cypher Solo DB and Chord Hugo? Can you advise me? 
  
 Many Thanks!


----------



## dnnaudio

Hugo won't accept directly the encrypted digital signal coming from ipod classic LOD, I needed the Solo DB to decode that digital signal and feed to Hugo. Basically the Cypher device had the Apple license to decode while Hugo does not.  When I bought the Hugo I already had the Classic/Cypher so I did not mind going double DAC. If I were doing it from scratch I may have gone different route, however there are some headphone gurus here in Indonesia who advised me this route is a way to extract best sonics from the Hugo. Whether this is true or not I do not know as I never tested.


----------



## bmichels

I am looking for a very good (but not rigid) cable for my LCD-X
  
 Can someone explain the *difference (sound quality, sound signature and...price) between the Molecule xtreme, the molecule SE and the Symbiotic fusion.  *
  
 That guy really offer too much options...    
  
 thanks


----------



## Mooses9

Very nice rig.



[/quote]


----------



## rschoi75

I've entered into week 14 waiting for my order. Should I be worried, or will there be a light at the end of this tunnel?


----------



## Richsvt

The light will be a sweet sweet cable that sounds and looks amazing. Trust in Peter, he will deliver...


----------



## drez

Worth the wait for sure.  Holy Schiit, Peter, this cable (Molecule Extreme)... 
  
 Scale.  Dynamics.  Focus.  Timbres.  Detail retrieval.  Realism.
  
 I only made the mistake of ordering the cable 2 feet too short to listen at my keyboard, so my head is canted slightly to the left but that's OK.  The cable is so good i will probably just move my rack.
  
 Still I do need to order another cable, i just wonder if his higher end cables are even better without any tradeoffs...
  
 This is also a very neutral and transparent cable, probably the most so I have heard.  The timbres are just spot on, and the dynamics, the impact, decay and pitch of timpani I have never heard like this before.  THIS is transparency, when individual chorists and musicians sound, well, individual.  It's not always playing loud either, the quieter passages are appropriately delicate and feathery.
  
 Anyway guess it's back to the end of the line for another cable...


----------



## bmichels

drez said:


> Worth the wait for sure.  Holy Schiit, Peter, this cable (Molecule Extreme)...


 
  
 Will you order another Molecule Extreme ? 
  
 Have you considered also *the **molecule SE and the Symbiotic fusion ?   *
  
*I have hard time choosing between the 3 for my LCD-X !.  *


----------



## Articnoise

I’m mostly interested in the Complement 4 and how it sound compared to the Complement 3.

 Not too many reports so far.


----------



## Whazzzup

bmichels said:


> drez said:
> 
> 
> > Worth the wait for sure.  Holy Schiit, Peter, this cable (Molecule Extreme)...
> ...


 
 not to be trite but whatever costs the most. Im sure someone will chime in an actual observation, but my experience, if you are going for cable, go for cable.


----------



## germay0653

articnoise said:


> I’m mostly interested in the Complement 4 and how it sound compared to the Complement 3.
> 
> Not too many reports so far.


 

 The Comp4 is more detailed than the Comp3 and that improves the leading edge transients and decays.  I hear more of the unique sound of the venue be it studio, hall or stadium.  It's more 3D like.  Bass notes are tighter, not bloated.  Mids and highs are smoother, less strident with less siblilance.  Timbre of instruments sound more accurate and natural.


----------



## bmichels

germay0653 said:


> The Comp4 is more detailed than the Comp3 and that improves the leading edge transients and decays.  I hear more of the unique sound of the venue be it studio, hall or stadium.  It's more 3D like.  Bass notes are tighter, not bloated.  Mids and highs are smoother, less strident with less siblilance.  Timbre of instruments sound more accurate and natural.


 
  
 Can you really hear all those differences.... ?


----------



## germay0653

bmichels said:


> Can you really hear all those differences.... ?


 

 Yes, I can, but not everyone hears the same so your mileage may vary.  I know most people question how much of a difference a cable can make and it's typically not a lot.  I can discern the difference and, to me, it's enough to put a smile on my face and make my mouth open a little in surprise.  I have both cables and have used them with my Fostex TH900s.
  
 What it's worth to you or how much of a difference you can hear is determined by you, not me.  I'm just giving my perceptions.


----------



## drez

germay0653 said:


> The Comp4 is more detailed than the Comp3 and that improves the leading edge transients and decays.  I hear more of the unique sound of the venue be it studio, hall or stadium.  It's more 3D like.  Bass notes are tighter, not bloated.  Mids and highs are smoother, less strident with less siblilance.  Timbre of instruments sound more accurate and natural.


 
  
 Sorry to pick your brains, but would you say Comp4 has any issues with lack of midrange body or vocal recession?  As mentioned I have Molecule Extreme (copper) and find that almost perfect (as close as I have found), just wonder what Comp4 has to offer.


----------



## germay0653

drez said:


> Sorry to pick your brains, but would you say Comp4 has any issues with lack of midrange body or vocal recession?  As mentioned I have Molecule Extreme (copper) and find that almost perfect (as close as I have found), just wonder what Comp4 has to offer.


 

 No lack to my ears drez!  In fact, with the TH900's, which are know to have a somewhat recessed midrange, they come through very full, not thin or lacking in body at all.  What I like most about the Comp4 is better detail and image placement, the sound stage is more precise as to instrument and vocal location.


----------



## drez

germay0653 said:


> No lack to my ears drez!  In fact, with the TH900's, which are know to have a somewhat recessed midrange, they come through very full, not thin or lacking in body at all.  What I like most about the Comp4 is better detail and image placement, the sound stage is more precise as to instrument and vocal location.


 

 Thanks for your reply, I better jump in the queue for another cable!


----------



## germay0653

drez said:


> Thanks for your reply, I better jump in the queue for another cable!


 

 Talk to Peter first about the details regarding the current "Fusion" version of the Comp4 right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Comp4 I have right now is only copper, not the newer fusion copper/silver hybrid!


----------



## drez

germay0653 said:


> Talk to Peter first about the details regarding the current "Fusion" version of the Comp4 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
Ah I see, I would expect [the copper] to be similar to Molecule Extreme I have, except possibly bit different due to shielding/dampening?  I might expect hybrid or silver to be something else entirely so less of a known quantity regarding midrange presentation.
  
 I have sent Peter an email to ask about the Comp4 so hopefully hear back from him.  I was thinking Comp4 might be silver as could not find on the website, thus my concern over the midrange presentation.


----------



## drez

mikemercer said:


> For me - Peters DHC Comp4, Molecule Xtreme, and new Comp4 w/ adapter kit ALL destroy the Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cables!
> And I've been a fan of Nordost goin' back to 1996
> 
> To me, the "best" cable should come as close as possible to sounding like NO cable - it doesn't impart its own SQ onto the music,
> ...


 
  
 Mike, would you be able to give some thoughts on the differences between your Comp4 and Molecule Extreme?


----------



## froger

Just received my Molecule Xtreme. Initial impression is very positive, shall let it burn in for a while before making more comments


----------



## Mooses9

Def a extreme Setup


----------



## bmichels

froger said:


> Just received my Molecule Xtreme. Initial impression is very positive, shall let it burn in for a while before making more comments


 
  
 Froger,
 I see that you have a *AMR DP-777*.  It is one of the DAC I am considering to feed my Eddie Current EC445 tube amp, along with the Resonessence Invicta and the TotalDAC D-1 ( 3 very different approach I agree  . My EC445 sound signature is in between SS and tube, so a little added warm/silk will not hurt...as long as I do not loose the extreme precision of the 445.
  
 -->  Could you comment on the sound quality and signature of the AMR DP-777 ? Are you happy with it or are you considering other DACs ? Do you use the option to switch between the 2 dac chips ?
 Are you considering upgrading it with the new SE board ? 
  
 thanks for your advices.
  
 PS : What is the PLIX 1R little box besides the Aurender for ?


----------



## froger

The Plixir box is a linear power supply for the Aurender for those who might be curious. PM the rest of my reply to avoid OT. Cheers! 

Peter said the Molecule Extreme is his favorite cable for HD800 currently, so far I agree that they are really a very good match.


----------



## drez

froger said:


> The Plixir box is a linear power supply for the Aurender for those who might be curious. PM the rest of my reply to avoid OT. Cheers!
> 
> Peter said the Molecule Extreme is his favorite cable for HD800 currently, so far I agree that they are really a very good match.


 
  
 No kidding, I ordered a second cable as I specced this one too short!  This is by far the best cable I have heard so far, so dynamic, realistic, and naturally detailed.


----------



## ChavaC

Anyone who placed an IEM cable order in November received their order yet?


----------



## Whazzzup

Yikes i orderd an iem cable at the end of jan....


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Keep in mind it is just Peter and his wife making every cable.  It's a hand-made product and everyone is individually wound.  Wait times are long, but the cables are second to none.
  
_"Quality remains long after wait times are forgotten." - Me, 2015_


----------



## bmichels

drez said:


> Mike, would you be able to give some thoughts on the differences between your Comp4 and Molecule Extreme?




+1

is the COMPLEMENT 4 really better than the Molecule Extreme ? or is it just different ? Which one is recommended for the LCD-X ?


----------



## germay0653

bigfatpaulie said:


> Keep in mind it is just Peter and his wife making every cable.  It's a hand-made product and everyone is individually wound.  Wait times are long, but the cables are second to none.
> 
> _"Quality remains long after wait times are forgotten." - Me, 2015_


 

 +1 to that!  The cables from Peter are top notch. Using the all copper Complement 4, I've never hear as much improvement in detail and placement of instruments and voices from any other cable with my Fostex TH900's and that includes Stock, DHC's own Complement 3 and Stefan Audio Art Endorphin.


----------



## bmichels

germay0653 said:


> +1 to that!  The cables from Peter are top notch. Using the all copper Complement 4, I've never hear as much improvement in detail and placement of instruments and voices from any other cable with my Fostex TH900's and that includes Stock, DHC's own Complement 3 and Stefan Audio Art Endorphin.




Thanks for the feed-back. did you also considered the Molecule Extreme before choosing the COMPLEMENT 4 ?


----------



## essentiale

Does anyone have a picture of how an iem cable would look like with a remote mic for Android? Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zachawry

Hi. I have a general question about cables, and I don't want to bug Peter because he's answered enough random questions from me already. Forgive my lack of knowledge; I'm new here. 
  
 I have one (soon two) cables from Peter terminated in MMCX connections for Shure/Westone IEMs. 
  
 If I get some larger headphones, say some Sennheiser HD800s, can I have those larger headphones modded or reterminated to take the MMCX cables? Would I have to have the cables reterminated to a different kind of connection?
  
 I guess my fundamental question is, are the IEM cables/connections fundamentally different from those required to drive larger headphones? 
  
 Thanks for any input.


----------



## germay0653

zachawry said:


> Hi. I have a general question about cables, and I don't want to bug Peter because he's answered enough random questions from me already. Forgive my lack of knowledge; I'm new here.
> 
> I have one (soon two) cables from Peter terminated in MMCX connections for Shure/Westone IEMs.
> 
> ...


 

 You may have to have them, the cables or headphones, re-terminated or there is the possbility Peter could build an adapter so that you could use the existing cable MMCX connections with other headphones.  You might want to inquire with him regarding an adapter but that will be dependent on the headphone you want to use them with.


----------



## fiascogarcia

zachawry said:


> Hi. I have a general question about cables, and I don't want to bug Peter because he's answered enough random questions from me already. Forgive my lack of knowledge; I'm new here.
> 
> I have one (soon two) cables from Peter terminated in MMCX connections for Shure/Westone IEMs.
> 
> ...


 

 Much easier and safer to reterminate the cable to suit the headphone connection than vice versa.  Connectors on headphones are usually of sturdier size and construction than those for iems.  The actual cable can be essentially the same, connectors are not.  Also, chances are, many (most) cable makers will not work on your headphones connectors.


----------



## zachawry

fiascogarcia said:


> Much easier and safer to reterminate the cable to suit the headphone connection than vice versa.  Connectors on headphones are usually of sturdier size and construction than those for iems.  The actual cable can be essentially the same, connectors are not.  Also, chances are, many (most) cable makers will not work on your headphones connectors.


 
  
 Thanks. I was just thinking that it would be nice to be able to use the same cables with IEMs or larger headphones (which I don't even own yet, lol), so if I had everything done in MMCX connections, I could do that. Then I could get a couple excellent cables, have my larger headphones re-terminated to MMCX, and I could use whichever cable I wanted to on those headphones. Then swap 'em back to my IEMs whenever I felt like it.


----------



## TraverS

zachawry said:


> I was just thinking that it would be nice to be able to use the same cables with IEMs or larger headphone.



Why don't you just order a very short iem/headphone cable and a long extension cable (expample, 3.5 female trrs to 3.5 plug).


----------



## germay0653

fiascogarcia said:


> Much easier and safer to reterminate the cable to suit the headphone connection than vice versa.  Connectors on headphones are usually of sturdier size and construction than those for iems.  The actual cable can be essentially the same, connectors are not.  Also, chances are, many (most) cable makers will not work on your headphones connectors.


 

 The only drawback is the cost of a full cable and connectors whereas the adapter would be less expensive and Peter makes some damn good adapters.  Yes, a new cable would be the cleanest solution, fewer connection points but not necessarily easier or safer, but also the more costly.  Ask Peter which would be best within your budget.  It's your call.


----------



## fiascogarcia

germay0653 said:


> The only drawback is the cost of a full cable and connectors whereas the adapter would be less expensive and Peter makes some damn good adapters.  Yes, a new cable would be the cleanest solution, fewer connection points but not necessarily easier or safer, but also the more costly.  Ask Peter which would be best within your budget.  It's your call.


 

 It would be interesting to see.  I've seen his adapters, but I thought they were adapters for the different types of jacks that connect to various DAPs/Amps.


----------



## germay0653

fiascogarcia said:


> It would be interesting to see.  I've seen his adapters, but I thought they were adapters for the different types of jacks that connect to various DAPs/Amps.


 

 That what most of his adapters are for but he provides them at the other end also ( he could do Female MMCX to HD800 or whatever the need is).  They're called Triple Threat Adapters.
  
 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=37


----------



## zachawry

Here's something fundamental I don't understand: Do all, or most, headphones, have the same cable connector? For example, I've been looking at Audeze XC and Alpha Primes, and they *seem* to have the same 4 pin connector to connect cables to the headphone itself, but on Peter's site you have to choose which connection you want, and those two headphones are different choices.


----------



## Cotnijoe

zachawry said:


> Here's something fundamental I don't understand: Do all, or most, headphones, have the same cable connector? For example, I've been looking at Audeze XC and Alpha Primes, and they *seem* to have the same 4 pin connector to connect cables to the headphone itself, but on Peter's site you have to choose which connection you want, and those two headphones are different choices.




Many companies have their own proprietary connectors. Only iems really have the same 2 on connectors and even then, many iem companies have their own connectors.


----------



## germay0653

zachawry said:


> Here's something fundamental I don't understand: Do all, or most, headphones, have the same cable connector? For example, I've been looking at Audeze XC and Alpha Primes, and they *seem* to have the same 4 pin connector to connect cables to the headphone itself, but on Peter's site you have to choose which connection you want, and those two headphones are different choices.


 

 Consult with Peter to be sure.  He knows his stuff and will not steer you wrong plus his build quality is impeccable.


----------



## djricekcn

I'm new to this hobby and not sure what these mean so if someone can help me out what they mean / do / etc, would much appreciate it  
  
   

Choice of braid ---What are the difference between the four?  I don't really understand the picture above it.  I'm assuming more braid = better quality, but in what terms and how big of a difference if it can be described in words.  What about power requirements and what not?    Traditional 4 wire square braid (most compact)   Traditional 4-wire round braid (cool look)   6-wire braid - elite single ended cable ( +$200.00 )   8-wire braid - the ultimate balanced or single ended cable ( +$375.00 ) 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  





  
  
  
Add Interconnects (Combo deal!) Add matching small (8" or less) mini-mini interconnect ( +$180.00 )
--What is this?  
  
Y-Split (where applicable)    DHC Capsid carbon fiber/aluminum y-splitter   Logo heatshrink (lightest weight)*--What is this? / difference?* 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
Adapters-*What is this?  I know it's to change from one device's port to another, is it something like 2.5 to 3.5 adapter?  How do these adapters work?  how to change?  If I'm getting this with NWZX2 for the TRRS, but I also want to use it for something else that doesn't have TRRS connection, i would request this and ask for a TRS connection?* Add 1 Ultrashort adapter - your choice ( +$89.00 )
 Add 2 Ultrashort adapters - your choice ( +$178.00 )
 Add 3 matching adapters, your choice (up to 8" length) ( +$480.00 )
 Add one matching adapter (same wire, basic DHC adapter) ( +$160.00 )
 Add two matching adapters (same wire, basic DHC adapter) ( +$320.00 )


----------



## germay0653

Peter would be the best person to be asking these questions of.  One suggestion I would make, for learning what they are, is to look up how to wire Single Ended and Balanced (differential) connections for headphones using a search engine.  Then talk to Peter about what equipment you have or are going to purchase and he can steer you correctly but the knowledge will be helpful for you to understand the basics about these types of connections.
  
 Here's a good starting point.
  
 http://www.headphone.com/pages/balanced-headphones-guide


----------



## djricekcn

i did ask but answers are kind of vague, for me and dont Understand. can someone give me a layman term on a reply for each or much as possible? woukd help me out greatly


----------



## muziq

djricekcn said:


> i did ask but answers are kind of vague, for me and dont Understand. can someone give me a layman term on a reply for each or much as possible? woukd help me out greatly


 

 Seriously, you should continue dialoging with Peter.  But I'll take a stab at lay, short answers:
  
 1) Braids - "more is better" but what constitutes better is relative.  I bought an 8-wire cable for my CIEMs, and a 4-wire for my Alphas.  Wish I could have afforded to get both in 8-wire...but the 4-wire definitely doesn't suck.  The style of braid (square, round) is purely aesthetic.  Just whatever looks best to you.  No difference in performance.  One might lay better coming out of your ears and down your neck, back, etc.  There's probably no difference in "power requirements" to get the most out of different wire configurations, but Peter is the person to answer that question.
  
 2) Mini-to-Mini interconnect - 1/8" male to 1/8" male jack, for connecting a portable source (like iPhone, DAP, etc) to a portable amp.  Can be used for connecting lots of other devices.  Not required for your headphone cables to work.  Just an add-on that's conveniently located on that page if you want to add one.    
  
 3) Y-splitter - if your headphones accept the cable into both sides, instead of just one side, then the custom cable Peter makes will have a "y split" where the left channel joins the right channel as it leads to the end that plugs into your amp/iPhone/etc.  Peter offers you the option of having a carbon or metal splitter, or a piece of heat-shrink plastic, that protects the point where the left and right sides come together.  He now even offers precious metal versions.  Kinda cool.
  
 4) Adapters - you are correct--these enable you to "adapt" the termination you have on your cable to fit to a different kind of receptacle.  Short of knowing all of your equipment and intended uses, it's hard to know what would be helpful to share.  Again, Peter can help you figure out whether you need or could use having some adapters.  
  
 Hope that helped a little...Peter offers a fully customized wire so there are really a lot of options and variables to take into consideration.  And there's no one single absolute perfect combination--but many great combinations.  Took me forever to settle on my cable order with Peter, but he was helpful and I'm beyond pleased with everything he's made for me.


----------



## djricekcn

Thank you. He did reply often and did answer but his answers were, again, for me, was very vaiuge and didn't really answer my questions or got me more confused. Your answer helped me out a lot. Now I guess I gotta see how big of a difference it is with 4 and 8 with a TRRS end.... To bad can't demo these


----------



## zachawry

djricekcn said:


> Thank you. He did reply often and did answer but his answers were, again, for me, was very vaiuge and didn't really answer my questions or got me more confused. Your answer helped me out a lot. Now I guess I gotta see how big of a difference it is with 4 and 8 with a TRRS end.... To bad can't demo these


 

 I'm somewhat in the same boat as you. Pretty new to this stuff. Peter is really nice about replying, but he's super-busy so can't really hold hands with everybody who doesn't know the field.
  
 Anyway, when I asked him what the difference in sound between 4 and 8 braid was, he said that 8 provided a little more "detail and authority." But that 4 was more comfortable, especially  in a mobile cable. As for me, I got a 6-braid, which I love, but there's definitely a lot more mass there than even a 4-braid. Pick what you like.
  
 Same thing with the splitter. The cable has to have something at the junction of the "Y". I got the carbon capsid splitter because it looks cool, but if you're prioritising weight, go without.
  
 Best of luck, and it's a long way down the rabbit hole....


----------



## djricekcn

zachawry said:


> I'm somewhat in the same boat as you. Pretty new to this stuff. Peter is really nice about replying, but he's super-busy so can't really hold hands with everybody who doesn't know the field.
> 
> Anyway, when I asked him what the difference in sound between 4 and 8 braid was, he said that 8 provided a little more "detail and authority." But that 4 was more comfortable, especially  in a mobile cable. As for me, I got a 6-braid, which I love, but there's definitely a lot more mass there than even a 4-braid. Pick what you like.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for encouragement....if i may ask, what cans or IEMs are you using and did you upgrade from stock?  What is your DAP and how much of a difference, to the best you can describe in words, were your previous cables with the 6 braid.
  
 I'm also assuming I can still get the psuedo-Balanced from the ZX2 regardless of 4/6/8 braid, just 8 is the one that's recommended for balanced type connection (meaning you'll still get balanced regardless of which one you get, or in my case, psuedo balanced on zx2)


----------



## zachawry

djricekcn said:


> Thank you for encouragement....if i may ask, what cans or IEMs are you using and did you upgrade from stock?  What is your DAP and how much of a difference, to the best you can describe in words, were your previous cables with the 6 braid.
> 
> I'm also assuming I can still get the psuedo-Balanced from the ZX2 regardless of 4/6/8 braid, just 8 is the one that's recommended for balanced type connection (meaning you'll still get balanced regardless of which one you get, or in my case, psuedo balanced on zx2)


 
  
 I'm using Westone W60 IEMs. Even just listening on my iPhone, upgrading the cables to Peter's from stock immediately provided a better listening experience. The W60s are often said to feel slightly removed, or to have a little veil, and the cables I got from Peter immediately lifted the veil. 
  
 At the same time I got an AK120II, which is also a subtle-but-significant (yeah, contradiction, sue me) improvement. The combination of the new cable and the AK is just terrific. 
  
 When I first started listening to the AK/W60/DHC cable combination, I almost felt like the sound was too good. Like my nervous system wasn't equipped to handle the purity of the sound. It was kinda overwhelming. I've since gotten used to  it. 
  
 Can't comment on the balanced issue, since I'm not familiar with the ZX2. My cable is terminated in a balanced connection to get balanced signal straight out of the AK, but I also got an adapter from Peter that lets me use the cable with my computer or iPhone, which is nice when I need to but which I almost never do.


----------



## fiascogarcia

djricekcn said:


> Thank you for encouragement....if i may ask, what cans or IEMs are you using and did you upgrade from stock?  What is your DAP and how much of a difference, to the best you can describe in words, were your previous cables with the 6 braid.
> 
> I'm also assuming I can still get the psuedo-Balanced from the ZX2 regardless of 4/6/8 braid, just 8 is the one that's recommended for balanced type connection (meaning you'll still get balanced regardless of which one you get, or in my case, psuedo balanced on zx2)


 

 One last thing to consider is the portability.  If you're using your rig on the move, 4 or 6 works absolutely fine.  8 conductor cables are cool looking, but a little overkill for iems, and the variance in sq is miniscule, IMO.  BTW, I got the carbon Y splitter, and it's nice looking but kind of heavy for iems.  Also, I'm thinking about the ZX2 myself, and I'll probably stick with a 4 conductor, considering price vs sq improvement.  Again, just my 2 cents.  Good luck!


----------



## djricekcn

fiascogarcia said:


> One last thing to consider is the portability.  If you're using your rig on the move, 4 or 6 works absolutely fine.  8 conductor cables are cool looking, but a little overkill for iems, and the variance in sq is miniscule, IMO.  BTW, I got the carbon Y splitter, and it's nice looking but kind of heavy for iems.  Also, I'm thinking about the ZX2 myself, and I'll probably stick with a 4 conductor, considering price vs sq improvement.  Again, just my 2 cents.  Good luck!


 
  
 Thank you for the advice!   are the 8 conductor cable thick as the fostex th-900 and similar cans?    i'm trying to imagine how heavy they are...


----------



## CalvinXC

How long to wait for DIY parts order? It says few days, and no specific date. I know Peter is busy, but still looking forward for my order to make my DIY cable. Placed my order on Monday and still processing.


----------



## germanturkey

so from what i've read about DHC, they're the top shelf of aftermarket cables?  has anyone had the chance to compare the Symbiote SP V2 Silver (litz, yadda yadda) to Ted Allen's Pure silver litz, for CIEMs?  i only ask because the symbiote is 2x as expensive as Ted's, which is 2x as expensive as BTG's SPC.  haha


----------



## cute

germanturkey said:


> so from what i've read about DHC, they're the top shelf of aftermarket cables?  has anyone had the chance to compare the Symbiote SP V2 Silver (litz, yadda yadda) to Ted Allen's Pure silver litz, for CIEMs?  i only ask because the symbiote is 2x as expensive as Ted's, which is 2x as expensive as BTG's SPC.  haha


 

 Ted's cable is litz braid, the DHC Symbiote Silver Peptide V2 Silver Litz is Type 4 Litz wire, huge difference.  Litz wire is enamel coated, and has more fine strands with a fabric core, much more expensive wire design and construction!


----------



## Whazzzup

cute said:


> germanturkey said:
> 
> 
> > so from what i've read about DHC, they're the top shelf of aftermarket cables?  has anyone had the chance to compare the Symbiote SP V2 Silver (litz, yadda yadda) to Ted Allen's Pure silver litz, for CIEMs?  i only ask because the symbiote is 2x as expensive as Ted's, which is 2x as expensive as BTG's SPC.  haha
> ...



Thanks for that, I got notified that my fusion copper litz 8 braid is ready to ship. Granted has not left Dallas yet but something is happening. Will post some picks and thoughts then.


----------



## germanturkey

cute said:


> Ted's cable is litz braid, the DHC Symbiote Silver Peptide V2 Silver Litz is Type 4 Litz wire, huge difference.  Litz wire is enamel coated, and has more fine strands with a fabric core, much more expensive wire design and construction!


 
  
 i understand a step up in material quality.  but beyond that, is there a sonic difference, or is it purely aesthetic?


----------



## cute

germanturkey said:


> cute said:
> 
> 
> > Ted's cable is litz braid, the DHC Symbiote Silver Peptide V2 Silver Litz is Type 4 Litz wire, huge difference.  Litz wire is enamel coated, and has more fine strands with a fabric core, much more expensive wire design and construction!
> ...


 

 You get what you pay for, DHC materials are the best in the world, and to my ears sound to match.  The Silver Peptide is never harsh, detailed, excellent bass.  If you don't have quality upstream components, you should spend your money there before investing in quality cables.  Cables are for those that want that last little bit, to scale the sound to the next level!  Cables are purely subjective, I have quite a few aftermarket cables for comparison, and I have found the DHC Silver Peptide to be one of the best, it is one of those things where YMMV!


----------



## djricekcn

There are differences but they are minimal compared to other stuff like: The DAP and the headphone itself.


----------



## wahsmoh

If I had to subjectively rate the following in order of importance to a headphone's sound signature it would go: 1. Source music file 2. DAC 3. Amp 4. Cables
  
 All though influence the sound to some degree but in that order.


----------



## germanturkey

yeah, i know the order in which things should be upgraded/how much of the allotted budget should be spent on what.  in my case, its purely for a top tier CIEM on the go.  one could argue i should get a better DAP first, but convenience (and portability) of driving them out of my phone is unparalleled.  for that reason, i don't want a portable DAC/amp either.  maybe i'll want a usb dac/amp for home listening because they hiss out of my laptop eventually (to a lesser extent, my phone hisses as well), but i haven't found one with the sonic qualities i want, which is neutral to slightly bright.
  
 to my understanding, since CIEMs have low resistance, the impedance of a given cable will have an affect on the sound.


----------



## CalvinXC

My order shipped, Peter got back on me when I asked in an audiophile group on FB. Thumbs up DHC.


----------



## rschoi75

Hmmm maybe I need to send him a pm via FB. He hasn't replied to the emails I sent through his website contact page. I'm still waiting on a cable I ordered in Nov last year.


----------



## CalvinXC

OMG, that is really long !! Try sending him another email, not with the "contact us" on his page but with your own email. Or even try contact him on FB. My order is shipped. For your case is way longer then the 8-12 weeks term. Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## rschoi75

Yup, I'm not too pleased with the situation either. I feel that I shouldn't have to jump through hoops to receive a product I've already paid for.


----------



## dnnaudio

That's pretty bad I feel for you in my case ordered in November and received in February. You might want to give Peter a call.


----------



## rschoi75

I would call him, but I don't know his phone number. It isn't listed anywhere on his retail website or FB page. I've already used his contact page and FB message. No response on either channel. I did mention on this thread back in Feb that I was still waiting on it. Maybe I offended him or something? I'd appreciate any help. At this point I just want my money back so I can use it towards something else. 
  
 Btw, Peter, if you see this, it's order: #1804 - Nov 15, 2014.


----------



## Whazzzup

just received my True Hybrid Peptide 25.2awg Cryo Litz -- Pure OCC silver + Pure OCC copper
 V2 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz 8 braid cable from double helix and my first impressions are wow, this is quality work, soft maliable feel, and sonically a really nice improvement over ALO sxc8 silver copper cable which in turn beat the stock cable from 846. Im now hearing a lovely gutteral sub bass and nice clear 3d seperation in the other frequencies.  the sxc8 was also becoming a tad difficult in twists and such to manage, DHC feels like this will not be a problem. The real treat other than quality components is the sound quality improvement, especially in the low end extension via 846, chord hugo, 384000 fr 32 bit. Thanks peter.
 If you can afford the doe and time, mine  arrived from order jan 20 to my door april 17. do it, wait for it. DHC is a winner in my books. Unfortunatly my th900 was already re cabled by lawton black scorpian, not that im not happy with that cable, id be curious what peter could do with it as a comparison. Oh well happy, and sorry to hear about some folks waiting. Bear with it, its worth it.


----------



## dnnaudio

That 8 braid looks gorgeous. I have the 6 wire braid Fusion for my 846 and now thinking about this. Does the 8 braid still fit the stock pouch of the 846? Mine still does but barely.


----------



## Whazzzup

dnnaudio said:


> That 8 braid looks gorgeous. I have the 6 wire braid Fusion for my 846 and now thinking about this. Does the 8 braid still fit the stock pouch of the 846? Mine still does but barely.



Yes it fits, barely. Quite flexible so it does.


----------



## dnnaudio

How do you find the new MMCX connectors? In mine its so frictionless and rotates so easily that I have sometimes have difficulty gripping it to wear. The stock MMCX were more ergonomic as they were firm.


----------



## Whazzzup

dnnaudio said:


> How do you find the new MMCX connectors? In mine its so frictionless and rotates so easily that I have sometimes have difficulty gripping it to wear. The stock MMCX were more ergonomic as they were firm.



Not bothered buy it, I'm still working the around ear memory but once it's in place, very comfortable. I'm sonically just getting into the sub bass. Can't stop listening which is a good sign.


----------



## djricekcn

whazzzup said:


> Not bothered buy it, I'm still working the around ear memory but once it's in place, very comfortable. I'm sonically just getting into the sub bass. Can't stop listening which is a good sign.


 
 You may have mentioned it but what iems or headphones are you using?  how much of a big difference is it compared with your stock?


----------



## Whazzzup

djricekcn said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > Not bothered buy it, I'm still working the around ear memory but once it's in place, very comfortable. I'm sonically just getting into the sub bass. Can't stop listening which is a good sign.
> ...





djricekcn said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > Not bothered buy it, I'm still working the around ear memory but once it's in place, very comfortable. I'm sonically just getting into the sub bass. Can't stop listening which is a good sign.
> ...



Look 5 posts back. Photos, description, details the works.


----------



## dnnaudio

whazzzup said:


> Not bothered buy it, I'm still working the around ear memory but once it's in place, very comfortable. I'm sonically just getting into the sub bass. Can't stop listening which is a good sign.




Yes no question on sonics the DHC cable brought up the level of my 846. It is fantastic.


----------



## DC5Zilla

rschoi75 said:


> I would call him, but I don't know his phone number. It isn't listed anywhere on his retail website or FB page. I've already used his contact page and FB message. No response on either channel. I did mention on this thread back in Feb that I was still waiting on it. Maybe I offended him or something? I'd appreciate any help. At this point I just want my money back so I can use it towards something else.
> 
> Btw, Peter, if you see this, it's order: #1804 - Nov 15, 2014.


 
 I was about to order today for IEM & Interconnect cable but that alone is enough to deter me from ordering.... Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Whazzzup

dc5zilla said:


> rschoi75 said:
> 
> 
> > I would call him, but I don't know his phone number. It isn't listed anywhere on his retail website or FB page. I've already used his contact page and FB message. No response on either channel. I did mention on this thread back in Feb that I was still waiting on it. Maybe I offended him or something? I'd appreciate any help. At this point I just want my money back so I can use it towards something else.
> ...



I'm not sure what's going on here, there is always more to a story, but let me relay my experience, and I'm nothing special. Placed an order on jan 20 for an iem cable. My photos and details are previous. I originally ordered a. Shrink wrapped y split. I emailed the next day to change to a capsid y split, contact by return email 2 hours later, sure won't be a problem. I replied email on March 21 to find out how I was on the cue. 4 hours later a reply should be going out in a week or so. I was notified on April 4 product ready to ship. Once it was out the door got it in 4 days. 
The products are very good, the delivery time is worth it.


----------



## rschoi75

dc5zilla said:


> I was about to order today for IEM & Interconnect cable but that alone is enough to deter me from ordering.... Thank you for your feedback.


 
  
  


whazzzup said:


> I'm not sure what's going on here, there is always more to a story, but let me relay my experience, and I'm nothing special. Placed an order on jan 20 for an iem cable. My photos and details are previous. I originally ordered a. Shrink wrapped y split. I emailed the next day to change to a capsid y split, contact by return email 2 hours later, sure won't be a problem. I replied email on March 21 to find out how I was on the cue. 4 hours later a reply should be going out in a week or so. I was notified on April 4 product ready to ship. Once it was out the door got it in 4 days.
> The products are very good, the delivery time is worth it.


 
  
 So, I finally received the cable last night. It's an immaculate cable to be sure, but I'm still not really happy about how the overall transaction worked out. 
  
 Once I publicly stated that I wanted my money back, I received a shipping confirmation email from DHC almost immediately. Instead of addressing my direct request for a refund, he just pushed the order though. He did apologized for the delay, but still, I don't like when people do that.
  
 Anyways, I not here to poop on this thread. That was never my goal. DHC does make a fine cable if you're willing to wait (in my case 5+ months). So take my experience for what you will. I'm sure it was just a freak event vs a normal thing.


----------



## Whazzzup

Good that it's sorted.


----------



## djricekcn

whazzzup said:


> Good that it's sorted.


 
 I wouldn't say it's sorted....there's no explication on why it was delayed that long nor he got a satisfying answer.  only a result of getting cables (finally)


----------



## Whazzzup

djricekcn said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > Good that it's sorted.
> ...



Have you changed monikers? I'm confused I thought it was rschoi75 that had the issue.


----------



## Evildoer Tsui

I just received my cable too.  My order was placed in Dec 2014 and I just got it on Monday April 20.  Anyway, here is my experience for my order, I placed the order for a Symbiote Fusion V2 OCC IEM cable, an interconnect, and an adapter around Christmas time last year. However, a week or 2 later (forgot about the timing) I decided to change the IEM cable to the pure sliver OCC and email Peter, but after a few tried no response.  Finally, I got through to him in a week or so and a dozen email later, he told me to paypal him the different, I told him that I've email him a dozen of times without any response and he said he didn't get any email from me. He apologized, and gave me a discount for the upgrade.  I've checked my order status in March to see how far I'm in the queue and I've got a response back in an hour or so.  And this week, I've got my cable.  I know he just moved into the new place in the new year, maybe his internet/email/whatever is a bit glitchy around that period.


----------



## Whazzzup

evildoer tsui said:


> I just received my cable too.  My order was placed in Dec 2014 and I just got it on Monday April 20.  Anyway, here is my experience for my order, I placed the order for a Symbiote Fusion V2 OCC IEM cable, an interconnect, and an adapter around Christmas time last year. However, a week or 2 later (forgot about the timing) I decided to change the IEM cable to the pure sliver OCC and email Peter, but after a few tried no response.  Finally, I got through to him in a week or so and a dozen email later, he told me to paypal him the different, I told him that I've email him a dozen of times without any response and he said he didn't get any email from me. He apologized, and gave me a discount for the upgrade.  I've checked my order status in March to see how far I'm in the queue and I've got a response back in an hour or so.  And this week, I've got my cable.  I know he just moved into the new place in the new year, maybe his internet/email/whatever is a bit glitchy around that period.



Yes maybe as I found fairly prompt replies in and after his move. What braid did you get and how do you like it. I opted for not pure silver as I like me some copper.


----------



## Evildoer Tsui

whazzzup said:


> Yes maybe as I found fairly prompt replies in and after his move. What braid did you get and how do you like it. I opted for not pure silver as I like me some copper.


 

 I just got the 4 rounded for my 846...I think silver is a good go for the 846 as copper is a bit too warm for them (I think).  Everything is more prominent and energetic after using the cable, sound stage is deeper for sure but not wilder.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## drgajet

Order place end of October, still no cable. I have another DHC cable and I love it and I know Peter does amazing work, but the wait is frustrating.


----------



## Mooses9

dang it seems like peters wait time seems to have increased in time, not so long ago his wait time was  really quick well quick for a well known cable maker.


----------



## scootermafia

Drgajet, shoot me an email; maybe something got misplaced, I'll make it up to ya.  Much as we were pretty popular in the past, DHC just keeps getting bigger...just have to keep pushing to try & catch up.  It's not easy when I can only trust this work to myself, with some braiding help from my wife.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

scootermafia said:


> Drgajet, shoot me an email; maybe something got misplaced, I'll make it up to ya.  Much as we were pretty popular in the past, DHC just keeps getting bigger...just have to keep pushing to try & catch up.  *It's not easy when I can only trust this work to myself*, with some braiding help from my wife.


 
  
 Famous last words.
  
 Only the very best to you, Peter.


----------



## SounDFeVeR

Hey, Guy
 Anyone can compare sound different between dhc fusion v1 vs v2 ?


----------



## CareyPrice31

For IEM's what is better: round or square braid?
  
 I want mine to be as compact as possible - is it really that big of a difference.


----------



## fiascogarcia

careyprice31 said:


> For IEM's what is better: round or square braid?
> 
> I want mine to be as compact as possible - is it really that big of a difference.


 

 For  a 4 strand cable, it's all in the look you like, not that big a difference.


----------



## Whazzzup

careyprice31 said:


> For IEM's what is better: round or square braid?
> 
> I want mine to be as compact as possible - is it really that big of a difference.



8 braid ain't that big, sounds fantastic.


----------



## CareyPrice31

Which feels better to wrap in hand when putting away in a IEM case?
  
 If I don't really care for the look, which is 'technically' better.


----------



## zachawry

careyprice31 said:


> Which feels better to wrap in hand when putting away in a IEM case?
> 
> If I don't really care for the look, which is 'technically' better.


 
  
 I think there is unlikely to be anybody who has personal experience with both the round and the square braid. 
  
 Also, "feels better to wrap" is highly subjective, and has nothing to do with "technically better." 
  
 I think you are over-thinking things. They both look cool, and there is not going to be a huge difference in portability. That being said, Peter has stated that the square braid is the more compact cable, so if that is your criteria, there is your answer!


----------



## steffi

Can anybody show any DHC setups with Ak240 where you have option of balanced and unbalanced?


----------



## VisceriousZERO

steffi said:


> Can anybody show any DHC setups with Ak240 where you have option of balanced and unbalanced?






My DHC solution 

Thanks Peter!


----------



## steffi

Yes that's what I'm referring to. Which cable are you using with that? I only have Noble 4s at the moment and they are very neutral sounding.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

steffi said:


> Yes that's what I'm referring to. Which cable are you using with that? I only have Noble 4s at the moment and they are very neutral sounding.


 
  
 Actually I have my cables terminated to RSA then I ask DHC to make me ultrashort adaptors so all I need is the cable reterminated... I have it in DHC Litz, Polaris Reference, Noble Stock, and now in Wagnus Sieve Sheep


----------



## zach915m

Got my DHC Comp4 copper spore cable a couple weeks ago.  Dang, wasn't sure how I would feel about it after being so enamored with the Molecule Extreme, but it's the real deal.  Now when I'm not using it I feel like I'm missing something, I'm truly a bit spoiled by it.  I've used Peter's wire for a while in the ZMF's as the wire from the mini xlr jack to the drivers and have never been disappointed by any of his products.  Kudos....for serious.
  
 The Comp4 seems to have added calrity and transparency over the Molecule Extreme, I need to do more a/b'ing but I'm pretty sure I like the Comp4 better than the Molecule, does anyone else have both?


----------



## germay0653

zach915m said:


> Got my DHC Comp4 copper spore cable a couple weeks ago.  Dang, wasn't sure how I would feel about it after being so enamored with the Molecule Extreme, but it's the real deal.  Now when I'm not using it I feel like I'm missing something, I'm truly a bit spoiled by it.  I've used Peter's wire for a while in the ZMF's as the wire from the mini xlr jack to the drivers and have never been disappointed by any of his products.  Kudos....for serious.
> 
> The Comp4 seems to have added calrity and transparency over the Molecule Extreme, I need to do more a/b'ing but I'm pretty sure I like the Comp4 better than the Molecule, does anyone else have both?


 

 I have the Comp3 Hybrid and Comp4 copper but not the Spore versions.  The Comp3 is great but you're right about the clarity and transparency with the Comp4.  Also, and it may be a result of the clarity/transparency, is that the sound stage seems to increase and reverberant field is much more noticeable!
  
 I've got a pair of the Comp4 hybrid (silver/copper blend) on order and can't wait to hear what they'll sound like.


----------



## jwbrent

I've bought three cables from Peter and each were beautifully made and enhanced the sound of my Audezes. The latest is a Molecule SE Hybrid for my LCD-2R2s. I had Peter use Furutech mini XLRs which are rhodium plated. They are a major step up in form and function, IMHO. Peter got in his new, smaller capsids, just in time to add to my cable. The black aluminum and carbon fiber match nicely with the Furutechs and the Valab 3.5mm. The contrast between pearly white, satin black, and shiny aluminum makes this the prettiest cable I've ever owned.
  
 As to the sound, the silver coated conductors add sparkle to the upper trebles while maintaining a sweet sounding character. Headstage has definitely improved.
 Thanks Peter!


----------



## zach915m

jwbrent said:


> I've bought three cables from Peter and each were beautifully made and enhanced the sound of my Audezes. The latest is a Molecule SE Hybrid for my LCD-2R2s. I had Peter use Furutech mini XLRs which are rhodium plated. They are a major step up in form and function, IMHO. Peter got in his new, smaller capsids, just in time to add to my cable. The black aluminum and carbon fiber match nicely with the Furutechs and the Valab 3.5mm. The contrast between pearly white, satin black, and shiny aluminum makes this the prettiest cable I've ever owned.
> 
> As to the sound, the silver coated conductors add sparkle to the upper trebles while maintaining a sweet sounding character. Headstage has definitely improved.
> Thanks Peter!


 

 Those new capside splitters are awesome, love the way they look and they contrast in color the cables very nicely.


----------



## Richsvt

That is one fine looking cable. Must sound fantastic...


----------



## jwbrent

Here's a picture ...


----------



## zachawry

Nice. I just received my 8-strand Fusion for my Alpha Primes, and I didn't get the new splitter. Too bad. 
  
 I am really pleased with the boost in sound, though. It's hard to pull apart actual differences form placebo, but I get the really distinct impression that 3D imaging has improved with the new cables. Do cables do this?


----------



## germay0653

zachawry said:


> Nice. I just received my 8-strand Fusion for my Alpha Primes, and I didn't get the new splitter. Too bad.
> 
> I am really pleased with the boost in sound, though. It's hard to pull apart actual differences form placebo, but I get the really distinct impression that 3D imaging has improved with the new cables. Do cables do this?


 

 It's, the 3D effect, probably due to the increased level of detail detail and separation these cables provide.  This, Comp4 copper, is the 4th set of cables I've had on my TH900's and they, by a wide margin, sound better with the Comp4 than anything else I've used and that includes the stock cables, Stefan AudioArt Endorphins and the Comp3 hybrids.  His Comp4 cables are just that good.


----------



## zach915m

germay0653 said:


> It's, the 3D effect, probably due to the increased level of detail detail and separation these cables provide.  This, Comp4 copper, is the 4th set of cables I've had on my TH900's and they, by a wide margin, sound better with the Comp4 than anything else I've used and that includes the stock cables, Stefan AudioArt Endorphins and the Comp3 hybrids.  His Comp4 cables are just that good.


 

 I have the Molecule Extreme, and I ended up ordering a Comp4 as well, they are really a good combo as they sound different, but the Comp4 adds another level of engagement and micro-detail that I've never heard from a cable.  A/B'ing with stock or lesser cables makes me wonder why I hadn't "believed" in cables earlier.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

That was interesting...
  
 Thanks Peter


----------



## germay0653

visceriouszero said:


> That was interesting...
> 
> Thanks Peter


 
 Yes, really interesting!  What is the red wire for, GND or shield continuity?  They look like jumper cables with the clamps.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

germay0653 said:


> Yes, really interesting!  What is the red wire for, GND or shield continuity?  They look like jumper cables with the clamps.


 
 Its apparently GND...


----------



## TheOneInYellow

*I LOVE PETER BRADSTOCK SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH! <3*


----------



## Steve Eddy

theoneinyellow said:


> *I LOVE PETER BRADSTOCK SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH! [COLOR=FF0000]<3[/COLOR]*




BACK OFF! HE'S MINE! 

se


----------



## TheOneInYellow

*LIES*
  

  
  
 I will say that he's the grandmaster maestro of cables and bat-**** crazy. I like crazy. No, really. ^^


----------



## Steve Eddy

theoneinyellow said:


> *LIES*
> I will say that he's the grandmaster maestro of cables and bat-**** crazy. I like crazy. No, really. ^^




HA! 

Well I know when I've been beat. I wish you two the best. But I'll be at the wedding hoping to catch that bouquet. 

se


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Right, it's been a while and I have held back on a big secret...
  
 Remember Michael Mercer with his prototype Molecule Elite Audeze EL8 DHC 4-wire Fusion cable that he used when reviewing the EL8 for EnjoytheMusic.com?
 Well that cable was a prototype as the Zync connector's that Audeze use on the EL8 line were not available in the aftermarket area, nor where the schematics.
  
 Even so, Peter from DHC has been working with Audeze regarding the Zync connector's, and wanted to use 3D printing to develop a commercial way of making such connector's available to his headphone cable series (Molecule predominantly; the Zync conncetor's are tuff to work with, so Comp4 and Spore lines are most likely unsuitable for the EL8 series).
  
 Now, Peter and I are friends, and we often tall to each other. It had been a while since we spoke from last year but in May I decided to, as part of my birthday (late May), go out and get the Molecule Elite 4-wire Fusion silver/copper cable.
 Peter, in his true awesomeness, decided to be a bit cheeky, and built and sent out my cable so that I could receive it BEFORE my birthday!
 I've been on a gentleman's embargo about my cable  , but sneakily posted stuff on Twitter...he he he...
  
 So, yes,...er...sorry to everyone else regarding that, or for waiting for their DHC EL8 cables... '^^
  
 And yes, I do know of hidden projects and TOTL cables that Peter has been up to, and his most recent audio purchases. He makes me so envious... Oh, and sorry, can't tell you anything guys muhahahahaha 
  
 Anyway, the cables did indeed get to the UK, on my BIRTHDAY, but stuck at custom's. HMRC decided to slap on a hefty custom's charge, and ParcelForce were set to deliver it soon after. Even after paying the charge ParcelForce, in their infinite wisdom, decided that rather than delivering it to my address but to THE LOCAL POST OFFICE INSTEAD >_<
 The Post Office in question was a 20 min drive but this was an unnecessary journey.
  
 No matter, got the cable (first week of July), and this started my true addiction to Audeze and DHC... <3
  
 Oh, btw, the DHC FB page had a pic of an Molecule Elite EL8 cable with a stainless steel Helix Y-splitter...that was MY cable! The splitter was to give my cable a steampunk look, and to better match my EL8's, and the Eidolic Rhodium 3.5mm termination (with a carbon/metal alloy barrel) was for use in both my iFi Audio Stereo 50 DAC/amp and CEntrance HiFi-M8 (for portable use).
  

  
  
  
 Pic's below are of the original unboxing and thereafter. There are more pics over on my @TheOneInYellow, page so go have a look if you like! 
  


Spoiler: Lot's of pics!



 

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  

  
66
  

  


  
 And here are my favourite pics!
   


  

  

  
 As for sound, in a big 'ol summary, THEY ARE FAR, FAR BETTER THAN STOCK CABLES. Soundstage, dynamics, resolution, extension on low and high frequencies, holographic sonic picture, so on and so forth, are what you can expect to increase over the stock cable, and these changes are certainly not subtle.
 The cable is also shorter, far more manageable, and very flexible.
  
 I seriously wish I went for a full Silver version, or even go for the Molecule Extreme, but I am very happy with my Molecule Elite.
  
 Anyway, hope you all enjoyed this!
  
 ^^


----------



## nevin

theoneinyellow said:


> As for sound, in a big 'ol summary, THEY ARE FAR, FAR BETTER THAN STOCK CABLES. Soundstage, dynamics, resolution, extension on low and high frequencies, holographic sonic picture, so on and so forth, are what you can expect to increase over the stock cable, and these changes are certainly not subtle.
> The cable is also shorter, far more manageable, and very flexible.


 
 Great. I'm still waiting mine. Hopefully it will be the next cable Peter delivers.


----------



## punit

I wish to place on record my totally disappointing experience with Peter at DHC. I had bought a Shure iem cable from him couple of years back, which I sent to be modified to balanced + i need a Balanced to single ended TRRS adapter for HM -901. I had placed my order & sent in my cable  in Feb 2015. After repeated reminders he sent me the modified cable in May but forgot to include the adapter. I have lost count of the number of mails sent by me but till today I have yet to receive my adapter.
  
This kind of apathy towards a repeat customer is ..........


----------



## zach915m

^^^^
Have you tried gchat or googletalk? Sometimes that can be faster and there's also a chance that his spam is catching your emails. doublehelixcables@gmail.com I believe


----------



## scootermafia

Guess I need to photograph packages before sending them.  It went to a freight forwarder and who knows what they did with it.  If it gets returned to sender I guess I'll know soon...


----------



## punit

scootermafia said:


> Guess I need to photograph packages before sending them.  It went to a freight forwarder and who knows what they did with it.  If it gets returned to sender I guess I'll know soon...


 
 I have sent you mail after mail but there were instances when `I did not receive a reply for weeks. its not about the adapter its about the attitude towards a customer.


----------



## animalsrush

Thanks to a review by a fellow head-fier Steven R. Rochlin on DHC cables , I placed an order to get my Westone ES5 recabled with DHC symbiote fusion v2 iem cable last week. Now the waiting begins but what I have heard is worth it.. This will replace black dragon cable which IMO is also very good..can't wait to test it out with my Sony zx2


----------



## dnnaudio

My 6-wire dhc fusion cable on se846 has sound occasionally cut-out on the left piece when I press to adjust, I think the eidolic MMCX connector may not be super fit. Wonder if anyone else have this minor problem.


----------



## guppyguppyguppy

Please send it back and fix. The problem will bigger and bigger when using it for a longer time.


----------



## goobicii

does anyone hav the Molecule Extreme 18awg copper cable?  I want to know,how heavy it is and how isnt it too stiff? In my opinion that is most beautiful cable I ever saw in my life


----------



## dnnaudio

I might send it back to Peter at some point, just wondering if others experienced this issue as the eidolic MMCX connectors is not as snug fitting as the stock Shure MMCX.


----------



## scootermafia

The male MMCX plug is rarely at fault as it has little variance compared to the female jack on the IEM itself. It may be worth cleaning the jack and plug, or have me look at it.


----------



## Evildoer Tsui

I have no problem with mine...


----------



## dnnaudio

I have actually tried the dhc cable with my SE535 and the result is the same as the 846 where sound on left piece cuts out when I press to adjust. It is probably manufacturing variation on the eudolic MMCX.


----------



## Blackvise

How can you distinguish a Symbiote Hybrid SPC cable from a Symbiote SP V2 pure silver cable (not talking about the sound) cause to me they both look the same. Thanks


Sent from Alpha Centauri


----------



## TokenGesture

Just got my Complement 4 for LCDX hurrah! Will it benefit from burn in guys?


----------



## Whazzzup

sorry tardy reply. Yes but thats relative by "benefit". There is physics of conductivity, resistance, and current path that over time will open up with usage. granted the cable itself is the biggest mod from stock imo.


----------



## zachawry

Hi. I'm thinking of having my DHC cable (8-strand fusion) reterminated, from ALO/RSA to 1/4". 
  
 I'm in Japan, and I know that if I send them in to Peter it will probably take a while given how busy he is, not to mention 2-way shipping. 
  
 There is a headhphone shop here that will do it, too. I don't know what their quality is like. 
  
 My question is....Is this an easy procedure that basically any qualified person can do? Am I taking risks by having someone else do the re-termination? If it's a delicate thing, then I'll send them to Peter to re-terminate, because quality comes first, but I don't want to take the time and expense for no reason if it's a simple thing like changing a tire. 
  
 Thanks for any input.


----------



## zach915m

zachawry said:


> Hi. I'm thinking of having my DHC cable (8-strand fusion) reterminated, from ALO/RSA to 1/4".
> 
> I'm in Japan, and I know that if I send them in to Peter it will probably take a while given how busy he is, not to mention 2-way shipping.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Seems like you may be able to have the correct DHC/Eidolic plug shipped to you (or other brand) from Peter, find out what kind of solder he uses, or just make sure the shop uses high quality solder, and have the termination done in Japan.  Any qualified tech shouldn't have too much of an issue.


----------



## zachawry

zach915m said:


> Seems like you may be able to have the correct DHC/Eidolic plug shipped to you (or other brand) from Peter, find out what kind of solder he uses, or just make sure the shop uses high quality solder, and have the termination done in Japan.  Any qualified tech shouldn't have too much of an issue.




Thanks for the reply. I'm confused, though. Shouldn't any good-quality 1/4" plug work? Why would the plug itself have to be the correct brand?


----------



## zach915m

I'm just saying if you're concerned with the material quality being specific to DHC. Technically you could get any jack and have it work.


----------



## zachawry

zach915m said:


> I'm just saying if you're concerned with the material quality being specific to DHC. Technically you could get any jack and have it work.




Oh, OK. They make plenty of high-end connectors here in Japan, so I was more worried about technical difficulty. I have no idea if that's hard to do, especially for a more intricate cable like the 8-strand.


----------



## germay0653

zachawry said:


> Oh, OK. They make plenty of high-end connectors here in Japan, so I was more worried about technical difficulty. I have no idea if that's hard to do, especially for a more intricate cable like the 8-strand.


 

 Have you ever soldered one before?  It just takes practice but considering it has eight wires you would have to be careful to mark what wires are soldered to each point on the plug or as Zach M., above, suggested you should have it done by a qualified tech.  It should cost that much for them to do it for you.


----------



## zachawry

germay0653 said:


> Have you ever soldered one before?  It just takes practice but considering it has eight wires you would have to be careful to mark what wires are soldered to each point on the plug or as Zach M., above, suggested you should have it done by a qualified tech.  It should cost that much for them to do it for you.


 

 I would never do it myself. The question was whether or not I should send it back to Peter to have it done, or trust it to some random dude hired by the headphone store. 
  
 I asked Peter, and he said I ought to send it back to him, so that's what I'll do....


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I would have Peter do it and just wait it out.  I know he fills most of this plugs/connections with glue making it more difficult (and could result in a mess) is someone isn't experienced in dealing with them.  You have a really great cable, why risk messing it up for only the sake of "it's quicker".
  
 At least, that's what I would do.


----------



## hrq12345

tokengesture said:


> Just got my Complement 4 for LCDX hurrah! Will it benefit from burn in guys?


 
 How do you think about your Complement 4? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## germay0653

hrq12345 said:


> How do you think about your Complement 4? Thinking about getting one.


 

 Love mine!  I'm kind of like Mike Mercer when it comes to Peters cables.  I just exude enthusiasm for them!  I own DHC Complement 3 Cu/Ag hybrid, the Complement 4 Cu and most recently the Complement 4 Ag.  The Complement 4 Ag is the best cable, by a significant margin, that I've had on my TH900's.  I've had the stock cable, the Stefan Audio Art Endorphin, the Comp 3 hybrid, the Comp 4 Cu and now the Comp 4 Ag.  It just brings out more detail and has a better portrayal of timbre.  Because of those two improvements it seems to present a very realistic soundstage. 
  
 I've been to quite a few live performances at Ruth Eckerd Hall in Clearwater FL.  It is a very well regarded venue for being acoustically accurate.  I've seen performances by Jeff Golub, who unfortunately passed this January, Boney James, Dave Koz, Mindi Abair, Richard Elliot, Rick Braun, Bryan Adams, Creed, Daughtry, G3 and Joe Satriani concerts there, just to name a few, and use those as reference. The Comp 4 comes the closest to portraying what I heard live.  We all know our aural memory is limited so take that for what it's worth but I seem to be more emotionally involved with the music using the Comp 4.


----------



## hrq12345

germay0653 said:


> Love mine!  I'm kind of like Mike Mercer when it comes to Peters cables.  I just exude enthusiasm for them!  I own DHC Complement 3 Cu/Ag hybrid, the Complement 4 Cu and most recently the Complement 4 Ag.  The Complement 4 Ag is the best cable, by a significant margin, that I've had on my TH900's.  I've had the stock cable, the Stefan Audio Art Endorphin, the Comp 3 hybrid, the Comp 4 Cu and now the Comp 4 Ag.  It just brings out more detail and has a better portrayal of timbre.  Because of those two improvements it seems to present a very realistic soundstage.
> 
> I've been to quite a few live performances at Ruth Eckerd Hall in Clearwater FL.  It is a very well regarded venue for being acoustically accurate.  I've seen performances by Jeff Golub, who unfortunately passed this January, Boney James, Dave Koz, Mindi Abair, Richard Elliot, Rick Braun, Bryan Adams, Creed, Daughtry, G3 and Joe Satriani concerts there, just to name a few, and use those as reference. The Comp 4 comes the closest to portraying what I heard live.  We all know our aural memory is limited so take that for what it's worth but I seem to be more emotionally involved with the music using the Comp 4.


 
 Thanks for your review! I am also kind of struggle between the complement 4 and the Norne Audio Arcane. Really want a direct comparison between them.


----------



## RolisB

Week No 25............ Even if it will be shipped it will be last time....


----------



## steffi

In the 90's Pool cues were all the rage in Japan and all the exotic cue makers spent most of their time building cues for Japanese customers. I think it's possibly similar for cables too that.


----------



## nevin

I have the Complement4 for IEM using with my Noble Audio K10 for about a month now. I have to say it really upgrade the audio experience to a new level. More wider soundstage, faster response, more details!


----------



## zachawry

OK, total newby question: I have an 8-strand Fusion made by Peter. It's balanced with an ALO/RSA connection. 
  
 I'm going to have him re-terminate it to a 1/4" to fit my new Chord Hugo (sooo recommended, BTW), which is singe-ended. 
  
 Does that mean the cable itself will be SE now? Do 1/4" connectors come in balanced and SE configurations? Are they all SE? 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Cotnijoe

zachawry said:


> OK, total newby question: I have an 8-strand Fusion made by Peter. It's balanced with an ALO/RSA connection.
> 
> I'm going to have him re-terminate it to a 1/4" to fit my new Chord Hugo (sooo recommended, BTW), which is singe-ended.
> 
> ...




If he reterminates it then yes the cable will be single ended.

If you want to retain the ability to go balanced,you can purchase an rsa to to 1/4 adaptor instead. That way u can choose between rsa balanced for 1/4 single ended.


----------



## muziq

cotnijoe said:


> If he reterminates it then yes the cable will be single ended.
> 
> If you want to retain the ability to go balanced,you can purchase an rsa to to 1/4 adaptor instead. That way u can choose between rsa balanced for 1/4 single ended.


 

 Bingo.  Cheaper and probably quicker to get the adaptor than to reterminate, and enables you to have more flexibility in the future.


----------



## zachawry

Think that's what I'll do, then. Thanks for the input.


----------



## germay0653

zachawry said:


> OK, total newby question: I have an 8-strand Fusion made by Peter. It's balanced with an ALO/RSA connection.
> 
> I'm going to have him re-terminate it to a 1/4" to fit my new Chord Hugo (sooo recommended, BTW), which is singe-ended.
> 
> ...


 

 You should have Peter make you a balanced (ALO/RSA) to SE (1/4") adapter?  That way you can use it for both balanced and SE configurations.


----------



## edwardsean

Hi, 
  
 I'm currently using a silver Molecule Elite with my HD800, which I think is amazing. I'm thinking heavily of upgrading to a silver Complement4. Does anyone have experience with both? What improvements does the Complement make. I'm especially looking for increases in soundstage size and layered imaging, but of course more detail, transparency, and tonal extensions would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## nepherte

Does anybody have a complement4 with white/gold sleeving using a HD800 or LCD-XC? I'm currently undecided between this sleeving or the plain black version and wondering how the former looks on these headphones.


----------



## goldendarko

Hi guys,
  
 I am looking at some cable options for my HE1000 headphones and right now the Complement4 is number 1 on my list. I'm just wondering what kind of sonic benefits they would provide, if any. My system will be the HE1000, ALO Audio Studio Six & Schiit Yggdrasil. I haven't owned a Silver cable before so I'm not sure what kind of difference to expect or if it would a good match for my system even. I'm also considering some other cables like the Norne Draug 2 which I think look really nice and are over $1000 cheaper too, but if the Complement4 would sound better I would probably still end up going that way still. Thanks guys!


----------



## germay0653

goldendarko said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking at some cable options for my HE1000 headphones and right now the Complement4 is number 1 on my list. I'm just wondering what kind of sonic benefits they would provide, if any. My system will be the HE1000, ALO Audio Studio Six & Schiit Yggdrasil. I haven't owned a Silver cable before so I'm not sure what kind of difference to expect or if it would a good match for my system even. I'm also considering some other cables like the Norne Draug 2 which I think look really nice and are over $1000 cheaper too, but if the Complement4 would sound better I would probably still end up going that way still. Thanks guys!


 

 I haven't heard the Norne Draug 2 so consequently can't compare anything to them.  I own Fostex TH900 cans and have heard them with the stock cable, Stefan Audio Art Endorphin, DHC Comp 3 hybrid, Comp 4 copper and Comp 4 silver.  
  
 To my ears, the Comp 4 silver is the best of the bunch. Again, to my ears, they're more natural sounding (timbre), more 3 dimensional (wider soundstage) and more detailed (hearing more that I didn't hear before).  The effects aren't overly drastic but enough to make listening more pleasurable and emotional.  YMMV but for me, the Comp 4 silver just seems to get out of the way and lets more of what's on the recording come through.
  
 BTW, nice system you have there!!


----------



## zach915m

goldendarko said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking at some cable options for my HE1000 headphones and right now the Complement4 is number 1 on my list. I'm just wondering what kind of sonic benefits they would provide, if any. My system will be the HE1000, ALO Audio Studio Six




I'm in the same boat where I haven't spent a ton of time with other cables besides DHC, but I do own both the Comp4 Copper and Silver, and even my wife when listening to the same headphones and doing comparisons (when I can get her to!) says "I like the one with this cable the best."  And it's always the Comp4 silver.   It just seems to add a magical touch to headphones sound.  It's subtle, but nice, and certainly audible if my wife can hear it!   For the record I can hear it too.  :wink_face:


----------



## germay0653

Plus Peters craftsmanship is second to none IMO.


----------



## goldendarko

Thanks for the replies guys. Sound like the Complement4 is the way to go. I was mostly concerned that a silver cable might not be the best match for the HE1000's as its already a bit "bright-sounding" to begin with. 

I also meant to ask do they make any complement4 adapters so you can use it with other headphones. I have a pair of LCD-3's (might become LCD-4's soon if I get tempted) that I would also like to use the cable with, especially if I'm going to spend that much I'd like to be able to use it with both the HE1000&LCD-3.


----------



## zach915m

goldendarko said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Sound like the Complement4 is the way to go. I was mostly concerned that a silver cable might not be the best match for the HE1000's as its already a bit "bright-sounding" to begin with.
> 
> I also meant to ask do they make any complement4 adapters so you can use it with other headphones. I have a pair of LCD-3's (might become LCD-4's soon if I get tempted) that I would also like to use the cable with, especially if I'm going to spend that much I'd like to be able to use it with both the HE1000&LCD-3.




Peter has done a bunch of work making adapters, I'm not sure if he has that combo, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Cotnijoe

goldendarko said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Sound like the Complement4 is the way to go. I was mostly concerned that a silver cable might not be the best match for the HE1000's as its already a bit "bright-sounding" to begin with.
> 
> I also meant to ask do they make any complement4 adapters so you can use it with other headphones. I have a pair of LCD-3's (might become LCD-4's soon if I get tempted) that I would also like to use the cable with, especially if I'm going to spend that much I'd like to be able to use it with both the HE1000&LCD-3.


 
  
 You can definitely get an adaptor done for it. I almost had one done for me. I'd definitely ask Peter for his opinion though on whether an audeze cable with HE1000 adaptor is better or an HE1000 cable with an audeze adaptor. It seems like an audeze cable with a HE1000 adaptor would make more sense, but ask the expert!


----------



## goldendarko

cotnijoe said:


> You can definitely get an adaptor done for it. I almost had one done for me. I'd definitely ask Peter for his opinion though on whether an audeze cable with HE1000 adaptor is better or an HE1000 cable with an audeze adaptor. It seems like an audeze cable with a HE1000 adaptor would make more sense, but ask the expert!


Ok thanks again guys I will shoot Peter an email to see. The reason I wanted it to be an HE1000 cable with theLCD adapter is because I use that headphone probably 80% of the time now though that may change if I end up trying and liking the LCD-4. Thanks again


----------



## goldendarko

Well I broke down and ordered a Complement 4 cable. I hope they are as good as everyone says, if not it's certainly easy enough to resell stuff around here! Anyway, I'll plan on doing a mini-review with them whenever they get here, I'm hoping by Christmas, but it shows a 12 week wait on the website so that's not likely.
  
 Also, as others have said, Peter is a pleasure to deal with, he's even sending me an new adapter he recently made to use with the new Ether C's, as well as the one I ordered for my LCD-3's so I'll be able to use them with all 3 of my current headphones (the actual Comp4 cable itself is for my HE1000's), so I'll be able to see how a Silver cable performs with the HE1000, LCD-3F & Ether C, should be a fun comparison. I'm also planning on having my Wife help me blind test them all to see what kind of differences I am able to notice.


----------



## bmichels

goldendarko said:


> Well I broke down and ordered a Complement 4 cable. I hope they are as good as everyone says, if not it's certainly easy enough to resell stuff around here! Anyway, I'll plan on doing a mini-review with them whenever they get here, I'm hoping by Christmas, but it shows a 12 week wait on the website so that's not likely.
> 
> Also, as others have said, Peter is a pleasure to deal with, he's even sending me an new adapter he recently made to use with the new Ether C's, as well as the one I ordered for my LCD-3's so I'll be able to use them with all 3 of my current headphones (the actual Comp4 cable itself is for my HE1000's), so I'll be able to see how a Silver cable performs with the HE1000, LCD-3F & Ether C, should be a fun comparison. I'm also planning on having my Wife help me blind test them all to see what kind of differences I am able to notice.




Well i also just ordered a HE1000, and the same HeadFiers I guess, convinced me that i really need a DHC sil er Cable to take the HE1000 to it's full
Potential ... So i might also order a DHC cable once I validated my HE1000 purchase 

In the mean time, could you Tell us what amplifier and Dac are you using with the HE1000 ? 

Thanks


----------



## goldendarko

I'm using the Schiit Yggdrasil and ALO Audio Studio Six. I made sure the rest of the chain was good before ordering cables. At this point I'd say I'm still not a believer in high end cables so this will be the deciding moment for me


----------



## animalsrush

K10s with Symbiote fusion Ag/CU TRRS cable for Sony ZX2 . Peter's craftsmanship is top notch. The cable fells well built but is very light..


----------



## drez

I thought the ZX2 was a single ended DAP.


----------



## fiascogarcia

drez said:


> I thought the ZX2 was a single ended DAP.


 
  
 Though SE, it apparently benefits sq wise from the grounding configuration provided by a trrs connector.


----------



## drez

fiascogarcia said:


> Though SE, it apparently benefits sq wise from the grounding configuration provided by a trrs connector.




Thanks for explaining. I might look into that when i get a cable.


----------



## romaz

goldendarko said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking at some cable options for my HE1000 headphones and right now the Complement4 is number 1 on my list. I'm just wondering what kind of sonic benefits they would provide, if any. My system will be the HE1000, ALO Audio Studio Six & Schiit Yggdrasil. I haven't owned a Silver cable before so I'm not sure what kind of difference to expect or if it would a good match for my system even. I'm also considering some other cables like the Norne Draug 2 which I think look really nice and are over $1000 cheaper too, but if the Complement4 would sound better I would probably still end up going that way still. Thanks guys!


 
 I have the DHC Silver Spore4 cable with my HE1000.  I also have the Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3.  No problems with silver on this headphone.  In fact, I prefer it to copper on this headphone by a long margin.  It just plays to the strengths of the HE1000 better.  I can't comment on the Complement4 but with the Silver Spore4 compared to the Moon Audio Silver Dragon and especially the stock cable, the sound is more refined and relaxed.  The Moon is equally resolved but the presentation with the DHC seems quieter, more effortless and smoother at the same time.  None of the digital harshness of the other cables.  Even if you aren't a cable guy, you won't struggle to hear the difference between the stock and the DHC because it won't be subtle.  
  
 I have adapters for the Audezes/Sennheisers/Dharma and they work well.  I am using this cable now to evaluate an LCD-4 and once again, this cable easily outperforms the stock cable. Workmanship is top notch as well.  This may be the last cable you'll need. 
  
 Now for the bad news, and this isn't the fault of the DHC cable as much as the HE1000.  As you know, the HE1000 uses 2.5mm stereo pins as connectors.  This was a bad move and I have written to HiFiMan about this.  Unlike their connectors for their previous headphones which lock, with the HE1000, as you know, there is no locking mechanism and it doesn't take much to inadvertently yank the cable out of its socket.  The DHC cables are heavy and with time, the connection will become less secure and result in the sound cutting in and out.  This now happens as I turn my head from side to side.  Not good.  My HE1000 is being sent in and HiFiMan has agreed to replace it but I suspect it will happen again.  There is another head-fier with the HE1000 and the Silver Spore4 and he is having the identical problem.  I am checking to see if Peter has a solution.  Maybe by the time you receive your cable, Peter will have found a solution.


----------



## Whazzzup

Thanks for that info as I compare lcd4 and he100 both of which would go spore, but now I'm leaning lcd4...?


----------



## romaz

whazzzup said:


> Thanks for that info as I compare lcd4 and he100 both of which would go spore, but now I'm leaning lcd4...?


 
 Both HE1000 and LCD4 are worthy flagship headphones and while they share certain similarities, they also have significant sonic differences and so I would suggest you base your decision more on your sonic preferences than anything else.  While the connector is an issue and should be factored into your decision making process, you should know thus far, HiFiMan has been extremely responsive.  My e-mails have been responded to within 24 hours, often times within minutes and each correspondence has been very "Nordstrom" like, if you know what I mean.  They are sending me a new pair as I write this.  Amy, who is in charge of warranty repairs and is based in China, has told me she is discussing this with their engineering department.  I would be surprised if I am the first person with this issue and so I'm hoping they will have a fix for me.  I'm sure they won't want to have to continue sending me new headphones for the 3 years that my headphones are warranteed.  
  
 I did receive a response from Peter Bradstock this morning.  He is aware of this issue as he had the same issue with one of his older pairs of HE-1000s.  It does appear to be a variance in quality control and he likens it to a "papa bear, momma bear and baby bear" problem.  The baby bears are obvious defects and this issue rears its head immediately with any cable.  His first HE-1000 was like this.  He says my problem is more like a momma bear where the problem occurs with certain cables big enough to cause lateral pressure on the connector (like his Silver Spore4) but not with the stock cable.  He says a papa bear HE-1000 does exist and he currently owns one of these where the connector bites down properly on the 2.5mm pin and works very reliably.  I am hoping my new HE-1000 will be a papa bear.
  
 If not, as an alternate solution, Peter suspects he may be able to replace the 2.5mm jacks on the HE-1000 with Sennheiser jacks which are more secure.  Obviously, Peter is a very resourceful "can do" sort of person.  Another reason to consider doing business with Double Helix.  I can't recommend him and his cables enough.


----------



## isquirrel

romaz said:


> Both HE1000 and LCD4 are worthy flagship headphones and while they share certain similarities, they also have significant sonic differences and so I would suggest you base your decision more on your sonic preferences than anything else.  While the connector is an issue and should be factored into your decision making process, you should know thus far, HiFiMan has been extremely responsive.  My e-mails have been responded to within 24 hours, often times within minutes and each correspondence has been very "Nordstrom" like, if you know what I mean.  They are sending me a new pair as I write this.  Amy, who is in charge of warranty repairs and is based in China, has told me she is discussing this with their engineering department.  I would be surprised if I am the first person with this issue and so I'm hoping they will have a fix for me.  I'm sure they won't want to have to continue sending me new headphones for the 3 years that my headphones are warranteed.
> 
> I did receive a response from Peter Bradstock this morning.  He is aware of this issue as he had the same issue with one of his older pairs of HE-1000s.  It does appear to be a variance in quality control and he likens it to a "papa bear, momma bear and baby bear" problem.  The baby bears are obvious defects and this issue rears its head immediately with any cable.  His first HE-1000 was like this.  He says my problem is more like a momma bear where the problem occurs with certain cables big enough to cause lateral pressure on the connector (like his Silver Spore4) but not with the stock cable.  He says a papa bear HE-1000 does exist and he currently owns one of these where the connector bites down properly on the 2.5mm pin and works very reliably.  I am hoping my new HE-1000 will be a papa bear.
> 
> If not, as an alternate solution, Peter suspects he may be able to replace the 2.5mm jacks on the HE-1000 with Sennheiser jacks which are more secure.  Obviously, Peter is a very resourceful "can do" sort of person.  Another reason to consider doing business with Double Helix.  I can't recommend him and his cables enough.


 

 I can confirm Roy's findings with the HE-1000, I have a momma bear issue using the Silver Spore 4's I have found a workaround however it is not ideal and I need to get in touch with HiFIMan as Roy has, in fact Roy would you be so Kind to send me this helpful ladies details please so I can make her aware that I am suffering the same issues. It would be nice to get a total fix for this as my local distributor I am sure will not replace the headphones based on aftermarket cable issues. How I wish that HiFiman had put better connections on the headphone.


----------



## romaz

isquirrel said:


> I can confirm Roy's findings with the HE-1000, I have a momma bear issue using the Silver Spore 4's I have found a workaround however it is not ideal and I need to get in touch with HiFIMan as Roy has, in fact Roy would you be so Kind to send me this helpful ladies details please so I can make her aware that I am suffering the same issues. It would be nice to get a total fix for this as my local distributor I am sure will not replace the headphones based on aftermarket cable issues. How I wish that HiFiman had put better connections on the headphone.


 
 Contact Amy at customerservice@hifiman.com.  The more they are aware that this is a potentially widespread issue, the quicker changes may get implemented.  I have even suggested (for the headphone they will be sending me, at least) that they revert back to their older locking connector if possible.


----------



## thunder 99

Hmm I was just in the process of ordering a spore cable for my Hifiman HE1000 but now I am hesitant to do so after reading the above few posts regarding the downward forces applied by the spore on the Hifiman.


romaz said:


> I have the DHC Silver Spore4 cable with my HE1000.  I also have the Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3.  No problems with silver on this headphone.  In fact, I prefer it to copper on this headphone by a long margin.  It just plays to the strengths of the HE1000 better.  I can't comment on the Complement4 but with the Silver Spore4 compared to the Moon Audio Silver Dragon and especially the stock cable, the sound is more refined and relaxed.  The Moon is equally resolved but the presentation with the DHC seems quieter, more effortless and smoother at the same time.  None of the digital harshness of the other cables.  Even if you aren't a cable guy, you won't struggle to hear the difference between the stock and the DHC because it won't be subtle.
> 
> I have adapters for the Audezes/Sennheisers/Dharma and they work well.  I am using this cable now to evaluate an LCD-4 and once again, this cable easily outperforms the stock cable. Workmanship is top notch as well.  This may be the last cable you'll need.
> 
> Now for the bad news, and this isn't the fault of the DHC cable as much as the HE1000.  As you know, the HE1000 uses 2.5mm stereo pins as connectors.  This was a bad move and I have written to HiFiMan about this.  Unlike their connectors for their previous headphones which lock, with the HE1000, as you know, there is no locking mechanism and it doesn't take much to inadvertently yank the cable out of its socket.  The DHC cables are heavy and with time, the connection will become less secure and result in the sound cutting in and out.  This now happens as I turn my head from side to side.  Not good.  My HE1000 is being sent in and HiFiMan has agreed to replace it but I suspect it will happen again.  There is another head-fier with the HE1000 and the Silver Spore4 and he is having the identical problem.  I am checking to see if Peter has a solution.  Maybe by the time you receive your cable, Peter will have found a solution.


 
 Hmm I was just in the process of ordering a spore cable for my Hifiman HE1000 but now I am hesitant to do so after reading the above few posts regarding the downward forces applied by the spore on the Hifiman. Would ordering a complement4 ease off on the pressure and hence slow down the decay of the plugs slipping out. I really wanted a spore though. What do you guys reckon I should do? Order a spore, or not?, maybe rest it on my shoulder every time i listen to it haha.


----------



## thunder 99

Isquirrel I was wondering what your work around solution is?


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I wish manufactures would get their heads out of the clouds and just use mini XLR's a la Audeze or JPS.  Frankly, I have a the same problem with my HD800's - the connector isn't very good.  The 'traditional' Hifiman connector is problematic as well.  Can you image if every speaker brand had its own unique, proprietary connector on the back?
  
 End of rant.
  
 Peter makes great cables.


----------



## isquirrel

thunder 99 said:


> Isquirrel I was wondering what your work around solution is?


 

 Sure, remove the ear pad not he offending side, and look down at the bottom of the headphone you should be able to see where the headphone jack come sin, you will see 2 small silver clasps, this is HiFiMan's idea of a good cable connector.... 2 pieces of folded metal, get a small flat bladed screw driver and push the out one in, I haven't been able to get at the other side yet because the driver is in the way. The fact that Roy has had this issue with multiple copies and I seem to be heading down the same route suggests its a weak connector issue. Long term peace of mind solution is to have the connectors replaced (Peter maybe looking into this but he is so busy ATM that I can't imagine him wanting to take on more work but I will ask). 
  
 I agree with both Roy and bigfatpaulie - HiFiMan had a semi reasonable connect on the beta sets but decided to save a few more cents when going to retail channel. My own personal opinion for what its worth is that we will see a continuation of this issue for some time, yes you can change cables to a "lighter one" but that's not really the point. Next time round I am sure we would gladly pay another $50 for lockable connectors unless HiFiMan get sick of replacing headphones first.


----------



## Whazzzup

Sad really, folks can make high end equipment and not think it through completly. There should be no comprimises at this level. Im not just singeling out hi fi, hugo for example micro port is not ideal for portability, the usb cables that comes with, dont fit properly and disconect. Now you can buy replacements but it should also had been usb b not micro, engeneering aside, now i love he hugo, but seriously get it all right before release.


----------



## Music2move

Hi,
  
 From iSquirrel quote
  
 I can confirm Roy's findings with the HE-1000, I have a momma bear issue using the Silver Spore 4's I have found a workaround however it is not ideal and I need to get in touch with HiFIMan as Roy has, in fact Roy would you be so Kind to send me this helpful ladies details please so I can make her aware that I am suffering the same issues. It would be nice to get a total fix for this as my local distributor I am sure will not replace the headphones based on aftermarket cable issues. How I wish that HiFiman had put better connections on the headphone.  END Quote
  
 Wondering if anyone has tried Silver Complement4 balanced or SE with Enigma Dharma  and/or Senn HD800 ( I have both, currently interested in DHC Silver Complement4, running Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 balanced ),  fed from Luxman p700u HA ( mostly ) and also from Nagra HD DAC HA section.
  
 Thx M2m


----------



## bmichels

music2move said:


> Hi,
> 
> From iSquirrel quote
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have a HE1000; and due to the risk of the loos plug, Peter from DHC suggested I use a Silver Complement4 instead of a Silver Spore 4.  he said it is much lighter and more flexible, while providing almost the same SQ benefits.
  
*--> can you tell me how lighter is Complement 4 V/S Spore 4 ? Do you consider Spore better in term of SQ by a small or a large margin ?   Could you post picture of booth side by side  (or with the **Moon Audio Silver Dragon if you do not already have the Complement 4)* *? *
  
 ( I even wonder if the Molecule Elite will not be even better for this bad plug purpose since it is even lighter ! )
  
*--> how do you feel the NAGRA HA Section handle the Enigma Dharma  and/or Senn HD800 ? Is it up to the task ? Does the Luxman really bring a substantial SQ benefic ?   Did you also tried the HE1000 on the NAGRA HA ?  NAGRA is not powerful enough for the HE1000 ???*
  
 Many thanks in advance


----------



## Victoresque

Hello
 I have ordered Symbiote OCC silver top of the line cables from Peter and he has not been replying to my inquiries.
 could you please help me, he doesn't reply to my messages.
 sincerely,
 Yasu


----------



## goldendarko

victoresque said:


> Hello
> I have ordered Symbiote OCC silver top of the line cables from Peter and he has not been replying to my inquiries.
> could you please help me, he doesn't reply to my messages.
> sincerely,
> Yasu


 

 he may be busy with Holiday orders, he was very responsive with me recently


----------



## Music2move

bmichels said:


> I have a HE1000; and due to the risk of the loos plug, Peter from DHC suggested I use a Silver Complement4 instead of a Silver Spore 4.  he said it is much lighter and more flexible, while providing almost the same SQ benefits.
> 
> *--> can you tell me how lighter is Complement 4 V/S Spore 4 ? Do you consider Spore better in term of SQ by a small or a large margin ?   Could you post picture of booth side by side  (or with the **Moon Audio Silver Dragon if you do not already have the Complement 4)* *? *
> 
> ...


 

 Hi, I have not heard HE1000,  so cannot comment on anything to do with HE1000.
  
 Luxman p700u does bring a different flavour to the Dharma , IMO because I listen to Dharma from BALANCED outputs  vs  SE out of Nagra HD DAC HA section ( also interposed is an adapter cable of Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 1.5 foot SE plug to dual3-pin female Neutrik plugs to fit the 10 foot Balanced Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 cable),  but the SQ from Nagra is still rich, naturally musical and flows very well,  when heard directly thru the SE connection, volume control usually at 2.30-3.30 on the clock for Senn HD800  and around 2.00-2.30 for the Dharma.
  
 M2m


----------



## johnkkraus

Can anyone compare an Audeze LCD-X with stock cables vs. the Double Helix Complement 4, copper? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PinkTissue

The waiting time for a DH cable is 12 weeks?


----------



## Whazzzup

Depends what you order and what time of year you order. He is in a bigger facility now so hope things are going out faster but yes virginia, there is a santa clause and his knick name is peter and it can take that long,worth the wait


----------



## PinkTissue

I certainly hope so. 3 months is soooo long  I intend to order the Symbiote SP 8-wire IEM cable.


----------



## PinkTissue

I just placed an order for DHC cables! How I wish there is an option for a swarovski crystal splitter/choker for the cable. A girl needs some bling in her life


----------



## Whazzzup

Start up that Maserati and vroom vroom I'm racing.


----------



## Whazzzup

picking up hd800s. Does spore offer anything tangable, or is compliment enough? no reflection to spore owners either way


Went with compliment 4 no spore


----------



## APaudio

Anyone knows how to track the order status from the DHC website? 
  
I ordered on 26/08/15 -> Till now, no luck. 
Last contact was on 04/01/16. He replied like my order should be shipped out around Sat 09/01/16. 
Since then, I cannot contact thru either e-mail or website (contact us). 
Note: I am in SG.


----------



## Whazzzup

apaudio said:


> Anyone knows how to track the order status from the DHC website?
> 
> I ordered on 26/08/15 -> Till now, no luck.
> Last contact was on 04/01/16. He replied like my order should be shipped out around Sat 09/01/16.
> ...



If peter said after three months ( which is about normal) that he is shipping in the next couple of weeks in a reply email, wait for it, it will. You can only check your order as a log in and you will receive a shipped email either way. His cover page now states 4 months for new orders so he is making sure folks understand and not build false hope of quick shipments. He does need to hire an apprentice or somebody to help speed up his mastercraft service but i placed an order end dec14 and wont email until april.


----------



## APaudio

Thx for reply. I didn't get any shipped mail, so I presume waiting a few more months.


----------



## Whazzzup

apaudio said:


> Thx for reply. I didn't get any shipped mail, so I presume waiting a few more months.



I don't think he would mislead you, if he said he would ship in the next few weeks he probably will. That was my experience I can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## goldendarko

apaudio said:


> Thx for reply. I didn't get any shipped mail, so I presume waiting a few more months.


 
 He missed the date he told me too but it did ship about a week later, I would give him a few more days before contacting him again.
  
 But I certainly agree, he could use some help. In this day and age 3-4 months is hard to wait, especially when your used to Amazon Prime being able to get you stuff 2 days after you order it. It is worth the wait I feel though, can't argue with the quality.


----------



## Glow Fish

goldendarko said:


> He missed the date he told me too but it did ship about a week later, I would give him a few more days before contacting him again.
> 
> But I certainly agree, he could use some help. In this day and age 3-4 months is hard to wait, especially when your used to Amazon Prime being able to get you stuff 2 days after you order it. It is worth the wait I feel though, can't argue with the quality.


 

 I got some orders from August-September a few weeks ago.  No shipping notice, they just arrived one day.  Well worth the wait.


----------



## ChrisN

Hi everyone - been reading the flow and there's some good helpful info in here for a newbie like me. However I would like to respectfully ask some advice on connects as I'm struggling with dealers here in Australia and realise I need to order up some gear direct from the US.

 I have a AK320 and Chord Mojo - with Layla phones.   I'm looking to improve the basic Audioquest leads I have (as sold in Aus) and am looking for recommendations please ?  
 Should I be going co-ax or toslink or converting ? 
 All ideas/theories gratefully received !

 C


----------



## bmichels

I have just received the HE-X for a 10 days test period, and I must say that (from memory) I think... *I prefer the HE-X to the HE-1000 ! Strange isn't it ?* (Next Thursday I will be able to compare A/B the HE-X and HE-K.  Will see if I do not have the 'new toy' syndrone).


 


( Please, don't tell this to anybody, I do not want to be banned from Head-Fi for prefering the HE-X over the HE-k). 


 


So, the HE-X may be (finally) the end of my search ...  and it will complement well my TH900 : The HE-X in Brugge and the TH900 in my villa in Morroco 


 


Now, I believe that I need an aftermarket cables will improve it.   I will therefore consider either DHC or Norne.  Any other suggestion ?  


 


The DHC's Complement4 & Silver Spore 4 are definitively not considered because too expensive and too big/stiff, so my choice now may be the * Norne Eternus  or  the DHC 8-wire Molecule Elite (both OCC silver litz )*. I guess one criteria could have been which will ship first, but... I understand they are booth very loooong delivery delay ? (((


 


 


PS: does balanced cable improve the HE-X's SQ ? 


 


  




PS: Any comments on DAVE with the HE-X direct on DAVE's Headphone-out ? right now I use HE-X with HUGO or EC445... And DAVE should BE next.


----------



## ambrose1985

has anyone compared the toxic venom with the dhc complement 3/4 ?


----------



## bmichels

Quick question. For my HE-X I want to replace the stock cable by a High-End after-market cable,(OCC Silver litz), but i need only 4 ft long. Quite short !
*
-> will I loose part of the Sonic advantage of my expensive new cable because it is only 4 ft long *? Will a longeur cable sound better ?


----------



## Whazzzup

bmichels said:


> Quick question. For my HE-X I want to replace the stock cable by a High-End after-market cable,(OCC Silver litz), but i need only 4 ft long. Quite short !
> *
> -> will I loose part of the Sonic advantage of my expensive new cable because it is only 4 ft long *? Will a longeur cable sound better ?



I'm not sure there is any difference either way. I need 6-8 ft for practicality. I have read in this thread I think that spore is a fairly heavy cable and the he series connectors don't offer a connection clamp that is sufficient. But I think you are considering cheaper which I can't address, but the lighter weight will work with he. I'm waiting for c4 and that's the toughest part other than figuring out how much you are going to blow, the wait.


----------



## bmichels

You are right, the Spore is too stiff and heavy for the HE 's connector. 

So I may go for the *Molecule Elit*e ( silver)*. I hope it will not be a big SQ trade-off V/S the spore *!


----------



## fiascogarcia

bmichels said:


> Quick question. For my HE-X I want to replace the stock cable by a High-End after-market cable,(OCC Silver litz), but i need only 4 ft long. Quite short !
> 
> *-> will I loose part of the Sonic advantage of my expensive new cable because it is only 4 ft long *? Will a longeur cable sound better ?


 
 I have a 4 ft Comp4 and it sounds fantastic!  In fact, if it's any thing like a power cable, you start losing quality when the cable is too long.


----------



## bmichels

Since I carry quite a lot my set-up ( HE-X / HUGO) around in my travel bag, I am anxious that the Complement 4 ( silver) will take too much place (& Weight) in my carying case. Also I am afraid that it will too stiff and heavy for the HE 's connector.

So* I may go for the Molecule Elite ( silver). I hope it will not be a big SQ trade-off V/S the complement 4 Silver !*

A serious Headfier told me that the Spore/Complement 4 is the first Silver cable that he heard that do not produce too much treble. A thing that obviously I want to avoid !!! 

-> Will the Molecule Elite Silver also will be " extra treble free" ? 

Could someone post picture of the Complement 4 cable Besides a Molecule Elite cable So that I can see how bigger is the Complement 4 cable. ?


----------



## Whazzzup

not taking away from your request for visual, there is a diameter chart guide for all offerings on the site for DHC C4 page. The spore is the monster 22 awg diameter, impressive yet expensive.


----------



## fiascogarcia

bmichels said:


> Since I carry quite a lot my set-up ( HE-X / HUGO) around in my travel bag, I am anxious that the Complement 4 ( silver) will take too much place (& Weight) in my carying case. Also I am afraid that it will too stiff and heavy for the HE 's connector.
> 
> So* I may go for the Molecule Elite ( silver). I hope it will not be a big SQ trade-off V/S the complement 4 Silver !*
> 
> ...


 
 Don't know if this helps, but this is the Comp4.  Mine is a fusion, but the silver is probably the same size.


----------



## bmichels

fiascogarcia said:


> Don't know if this helps, but this is the Comp4.  Mine is a fusion, but the silver is probably the same size.


 
  
 Well it is not as bad ( fat ) as I expected. This is good news...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      Is it flexible or quite rigid ? can you bend it easily ?


----------



## fiascogarcia

bmichels said:


> Well it is not as bad ( fat ) as I expected. This is good news...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually, quite flexible given its sleeve and composition, though being a multi layered cable, I try not to bend it too sharply.  Not familiar with the Hifiman connects, so I can't say it would be too heavy, the Audezes lock in like a vise.  One caveat, this is a first run comp4 (probably over a year, not sure because I purchased from another Head-fier), so I can't vouch for brand new models.


----------



## bmichels

fiascogarcia said:


> Actually, quite flexible given its sleeve and composition, though being a multi layered cable, I try not to bend it too sharply.  Not familiar with the Hifiman connects, so I can't say it would be too heavy, the Audezes lock in like a vise.  One caveat, this is a first run comp4 (probably over a year, not sure because I purchased from another Head-fier), so I can't vouch for brand new models.


 
  
 thanks for the infos


----------



## Whazzzup

fiascogarcia said:


> bmichels said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is not as bad ( fat ) as I expected. This is good news...
> ...


 
 It was spore that was a little heavy for the connects according to some.


----------



## bmichels

For my HE-X, for transportability Issues, I believe that i will get a "*Molecule Elite SP Silver 8 wires" instead of the Complement 4 Silver *that several HeadFiers Recommended based on the good résults they got with their HE-1000 and Comp4 Silver 

I am just wondering: in the past, a Silver cable Could cause treble problems, but it seems that, thanks to a new DHC's wire technology, the Complement 4 Silver do NOT have thoses issue and even improve the bass !

S*o my question:* while being may be less refined than the Comp4 Silver, does the "Molecule Elite SP Silver 8 wires" uses the same technology to avoid all the problems that is the past were associated to Silver cables ( treble...) ?

Has someone used/ tested the "Molecule Elite SP Silver 8 wires"

Is it really less thick and more portable/flexible than the Comp4 ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## PinkTissue

If you are still thinking whether to get DHC cables......run, don't walk to get them. It is worth the long wait. I looooooooove them. It pairs well with Noble K10 and added the much 'omph' to it without sacrificing the musicality. I can start selling my other iem/cables.


----------



## fiascogarcia

bmichels said:


> For my HE-X, for transportability Issues, I believe that i will get a "*Molecule Elite SP Silver 8 wires" instead of the Complement 4 Silver *that several HeadFiers Recommended based on the good résults they got with their HE-1000 and Comp4 Silver
> 
> I am just wondering: in the past, a Silver cable Could cause treble problems, but it seems that, thanks to a new DHC's wire technology, the Complement 4 Silver do NOT have thoses issue and even improve the bass !
> 
> ...


 
 I've not tried the Molecule, but I have every confidence that you won't have any issues with treble sibilance.  The 8 conductors certainly are beautiful!


----------



## Whazzzup

Not only are dhc sq killer, mine are coming with a silver 3D printed y splitter. Guy got to have some bling too. Vroom vroom


----------



## Mariano3113

Still waiting on a Re-termination (touch-up) from October...hoping it arrives before Cross Atlantic Cruise in April.

It has been so long, it will feel like a new experience all over-again.


----------



## terry1109

i know how you feel, bro
 i am still waiting for my package to arrive
 ordered some diy components at mid January.
 apparently the order didn't ship until early Feb
 and yet i am still waiting hopelessly for the package to arrive.
 Definitely not coming back for more.........


----------



## freemason

DHC Spore4 Silver interconnects:


----------



## bmichels

freemason said:


> DHC Spore4 Silver interconnects:


 
  
 This is some great looking cables.  You will use them between which devices precicely ?


----------



## freemason

Schiit Gungnir Multibit DAC and Mjolnir 2 headamp:


----------



## terry1109

Looks good, how many months did you wait for this build?


----------



## freemason

About two. There were several delays but that's probably par for course for a one man operation whose cables are very popular! Peter always responded to emails and was quite helpful throughout the process so I wasn't that bothered by the long wait.


----------



## hamsterspeed

That was a quick deliver if only takes two months. My order was placed last year in early November for an IEM cable, and I am still waiting for it. 
Hopefully the cable is really worth the wait.


----------



## terry1109

Less than 2 months is really quick, did you pay extra for rush order?
 cause i am still waiting for my order which only consist of DIY components for nearly two months


----------



## fiascogarcia

hamsterspeed said:


> That was a quick deliver if only takes two months. My order was placed last year in early November for an IEM cable, and I am still waiting for it.
> Hopefully the cable is really worth the wait.


 
 It can go one of two ways.  Either you are so thankful to finally get it, it's the best thing ever, or you are so burned out waiting for it, its arrival is sort of anticlimactic.


----------



## terry1109

clearly i am the latter


----------



## freemason

I think maybe mine was a bit quicker because the cables were quite short and there was less work involved?


----------



## terry1109

my order requires no work and the waiting time is appropriating two months
 your order is definitely really quick
 are the sound and craftsmanship on par with its price?


----------



## freemason

Build quality looks very nice, as seen in the pics I posted.
  
 As for sound I have nothing to compare with, since I have built my system from scratch.


----------



## sealykojac

terry1109 said:


> my order requires no work and the waiting time is appropriating two months
> your order is definitely really quick
> are the sound and craftsmanship on par with its price?


 
  
 I've also been waiting on a few DIY connectors for a month with no information or movement on the order. Sent a second message today as my first one was ignored. I got a reply back almost instantly that my order was missed and will ship out tomorrow.


----------



## terry1109

DHC always seems to miss order, cause this applies to me is well
 i ordered at the 13th jan, and no change in order states for over a week
 i asked peter about this, then he told me its shipped
 apparently he just gave me a stamp, which the stamp was order after my inquiry 
 my actual order wasn't 'deliver' until 6th feb
 i am extremely pissed about this order, and i have still waiting for the package
  
sealykojac: let's hope peter would really deliver, instead of more delay
  
 Update 8th mar:
 Finally received the package yesterday, with one item missing from the order
 lucky it wasn't anything major and peter was manage to refund that particular missing item


----------



## grownmansport

I am currently waiting for my DHC molecule cables which I ordered in late November right before the Black Friday sale.  It has now been over 4 months, which I know is normal and I knew going into this that it would be a long wait.  I just want to ask people out there who recently received their cables when they placed their orders.  Just trying to gauge how much longer I might have to wait. There's not a day that goes by that I don't fantasize about getting the cables in the mail... any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## yc1204

I just ordered the Silver Complement 4 cable for my LCD4. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## nepherte

grownmansport said:


> I am currently waiting for my DHC molecule cables which I ordered in late November right before the Black Friday sale.  It has now been over 4 months, which I know is normal and I knew going into this that it would be a long wait.  I just want to ask people out there who recently received their cables when they placed their orders.  Just trying to gauge how much longer I might have to wait. There's not a day that goes by that I don't fantasize about getting the cables in the mail... any insight would be greatly appreciated!


 

 Ordered my Silver Complement4 on 27th of November. Beginning of March, it was "at the top of the queue", surely finished "in the next two weeks". Still waiting. My point being: it'll be ready when it's ready


----------



## goldendarko

I got mine significantly faster, not sure why. Ordered the Comp4 mid to late November and received it before Christmas.


----------



## grownmansport

nepherteGood to know that I'm not the only one waiting since November. I did follow up with him a few weeks ago and got the same "should be in the next 2 weeks" answer but nothing specific about where my order was in the queue. I'm taking a "I'll believe it when I see it" attitude.


----------



## grownmansport

goldendarko said:


> I got mine significantly faster, not sure why. Ordered the Comp4 mid to late November and received it before Christmas.




That's crazy fast! So some orders take a month, and others 4+ months. I envy you sir.


----------



## goldendarko

4+ months is kind of crazy. Sounds like he needs to hire some help. Or work longer hours.


----------



## essentiale

I thought about ordering DHC but I ain't gonna wait for 4 months...


----------



## grownmansport

Kind of hard to imagine that there is THAT much demand for handmade boutique cables in this world given that this is such a niche hobby, but who knows... he either receives tons of orders a day, or it takes a very long time to build each cable (or maybe both)


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Hi guy's.

This is a quick post.

I hardly do forum posts but I thought to let you know that Peter and his wife are both damn hard workers with high interest of customers and a busy lifestyle, and Double Helix Cables is a small business overall.

Peter and I are friends, we speak often on Messenger (ignoring crappy time zones) and he's got a lot on his plate business and family wise.

Now, to alleviate people's fears, he does complete orders at a very high technical degree. He will not make cables that don't pass his strict quality control process.

Ok, now I am a very vocal audiophile on Twitter, and sometimes Facebook, but if you wish to see the full pictures of three beautiful Double Helix Cables Peter sent me last week, use my Twitter handle, @theoneinyellow.

I'll post here some pics for your pleasure.

Cables are:



 Elite Molecule Fusion 4-Wire balanced for Audeze EL8 Titanium*
 Symbiote Molecule Fusion 8-Wire balanced for Heir Audio 4.Ai IEM's
 Prototype Molecule 4-Wire 25awg copper single-ended cable for AKG K 712 headphones




Spoiler: *About the new 2016 updated and re-voiced Audeze headphones, especially EL8 series and LCD-XC:



The new EL8 Ti headphone are part the brand new 2016 revamped, re-voiced and updated EL8 series, as is all the Audeze headphones, and this is confirmed via three articles and publicly on my Twitter account via Audeze themselves. Only three headphones are excluded as they have the updates as as standard (Sine, EL8 Ti, and LCD-4).

New EL8 and EL8 CB/Ti are NOTHING like the old and now discontinued 2015 series, almost as if they are new headphones!
No more grating forward mids, welcome buttery smooth mids and better bass texture. Baby Audeze's as they should have always been ^^



Enjoy!


----------



## grownmansport

Beautiful indeed and whets my appetite as I anxiously await for my cables to arrive.

I had gotten the original El-8 open last year but let them go as I wasn't that impressed with them. Sounds like they've made some sonic improvements with the El-8 Ti.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

He he he, the wait is long but definitely worth it. Peter is like Moon Audio and ALO Audio, not ******** audio crap, actually real skill, cable metallurgy and electrical understanding.

As for the improvements, well yes the Audeze EL8 Titanium project was part of the Sine project too, and led to a big overhaul of all but three headphones.
The EL8 Ti have these changes as standard and that's been reflected to the 2016 EL8 CB and EL8.

The 2015 EL8 models are phased out.

That means that the 2016 EL8 CB is now the same as EL8 Ti internally. 
If you want to buy an EL8 you might need to check when was the headphone inspected/serial number/date of manufacture to see if the EL8/EL8 CB you'll pick up is new or not.
Anyone getting the EL8 Ti are fine.

Imo, the 2016 EL8 series are such a change from the 2015, I'd almost categorise them as new headphones.

But back to DHC, I'm massively enjoying the Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire balanced cable with my EL8 Ti and Onkyo DP-X1 in AGC mode. The cables greatest effect is dimensionality; stock cables sound claustrophobic when switching between cables.

Anyway, it's late in the UK, time to sleep.

Nn.


----------



## grownmansport

theoneinyellow said:


> He he he, the wait is long but definitely worth it. Peter is like Moon Audio and ALO Audio, not ******** audio crap, actually real skill, cable metallurgy and electrical understanding.
> 
> As for the improvements, well yes the Audeze EL8 Titanium project was part of the Sine project too, and led to a big overhaul of all but three headphones.
> The EL8 Ti have these changes as standard and that's been reflected to the 2016 EL8 CB and EL8.
> ...




I'm no expert, but I get the impression that Peter is a cut above Moon Audio and ALO. He offers way more customization options and detailed info about the materials he uses.

However, I did order a black dragon cable from Moon Audio for my Ultrasone Edition 5s last year, and I have to give them huge credit for their fast turnaround time. I had the cables in my hands in less than a week from placing my order! I don't know how they crank out their stuff that fast given that they're a small shop too.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

grownmansport said:


> I'm no expert, but I get the impression that Peter is a cut above Moon Audio and ALO. He offers way more customization options and detailed info about the materials he uses.
> 
> However, I did order a black dragon cable from Moon Audio for my Ultrasone Edition 5s last year, and I have to give them huge credit for their fast turnaround time. I had the cables in my hands in less than a week from placing my order! I don't know how they crank out their stuff that fast given that they're a small shop too.




Moon Audio make killer cables, and quickly too 
I'm glad you enjoy them ^^

In my opinion, Double Helix Cables, Moon Audio, ALO Audio, and Forza Audio Works are the best headphone cable makers out there.

I favour DHC but that is with a small team, whereas Moon Audio and ALO Audio have a bigger manufacturing process.

Either way, we all win from any of the above companies.
Except out wallets and purposes but who needs food, eh? 

Now, how to get cash to get some Complement4 cables for my 2016 EL8 series EL8 Titanium headphones...
Believe it or not, Peter has done this for someone, and I would like to get my own too!


[Edit: part of my post wasn't in earlier, added it in now, sos].


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Posted this on the Onkyo DP-X1 thread but here's a brief impression of my two balanced headphones with Onkyo DP-X1 and balanced Double Helix Cables:


My listening session today with Onkyo DP-X1 in balanced AGC mode:

Audeze EL8 Titanium headphones (2016 EL8 series) with Double Helix Cables Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire balanced cable:




Music:
Jazz at the Pawnshop Double Rate DSD (DSD128) from NativeDSD.com/Naxos.

Excellent positioning of musicians AND the crowd. Goosebumps on my skin when you hear people get up and and leave; surreal!
Soundstage was a tad small in width and length (compared to my AKG K 712 headphones with DHC Prototype Molecule 4-Wire 25awg copper single-ended cable) but gorgeous depth!
A very involving experience.

---

Heir Audio 4.Ai IEM's with DHC Symbiote SP Fusion Fusion 8-Wire balanced cable:



Music:
'Dark Side of the Moon' 30th Anniversary Edition Hybrid SACD by Pink Floyd.
With the help of a friend with 1st gen PS3, ripped SACD into DSD.

I don't think there are any words I know of that can describe the experience, or my tears.
This was breathtaking, with lush details, incredible dynamics, fast transients and epic panning of sonic instruments.
This was etheral... <3


----------



## fiascogarcia

One pleasant surprise I received was in ordering one of DHCs hypershort connectors.  I placed the order at 10 o'clock last night, and woke up this morning to find a tracking number for its shipment.  Fastest turnaround I've ever experienced!  Granted, it wasn't a custom cable order, but it definitely caught me off guard!


----------



## TheOneInYellow

fiascogarcia said:


> One pleasant surprise I received was in ordering one of DHCs hypershort connectors.  I placed the order at 10 o'clock last night, and woke up this morning to find a tracking number for its shipment.  Fastest turnaround I've ever experienced!  Granted, it wasn't a custom cable order, but it definitely caught me off guard!




Peter's ultrashort cables are a thing of beauty.

I have a 2.5 mm TRRS to 3.5 mm TRS ultrashort adapter so that I can use my balanced DHC cables on single-ended equipment.

Elegant and discrete adapters ^^


----------



## SillyChili

theoneinyellow said:


> Peter's ultrashort cables are a thing of beauty.
> 
> I have a 2.5 mm TRRS to 3.5 mm TRS ultrashort adapter so that I can use my balanced DHC cables on single-ended equipment.
> 
> Elegant and discrete adapters ^^


 
 wanna ask you something about the ultrashort
 do you have to state that you want a 3.5mm Eidolic male plug or it comes as standard?
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## fiascogarcia

sillychili said:


> wanna ask you something about the ultrashort
> do you have to state that you want a 3.5mm Eidolic male plug or it comes as standard?
> Thanks in advance!


 
 It looks like they're Eidolic based adapters, but you have to specify in the comment section of the order what you want, connector wise, on the female end and also the male end.  It probably  wouldn't hurt to throw in a comment specifying "Eidolic".  Hope that helps.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

sillychili said:


> wanna ask you something about the ultrashort
> 
> do you have to state that you want a 3.5mm Eidolic male plug or it comes as standard?
> 
> Thanks in advance!







fiascogarcia said:


> It looks like they're Eidolic based adapters, but you have to specify in the comment section of the order what you want, connector wise, on the female end and also the male end.  It probably  wouldn't hurt to throw in a comment specifying "Eidolic".  Hope that helps.




What fiascogarcia said (thanks dude!).

Here's a close up of mine on the right of the pic, which is a 2.5 mm Female input to 3.5 mm Male output adapter; an AKG 3.5 mm to 6.3 mm adapter on the left is for comparison:



So, go to *THIS LINK*.

Add to basket, then in the comments section before purchase make clear what is connecting to what.

For example:
_Hi Peter, I need my 2.5 mm balanced connector to plug into an adapter that has 4-Pin XLR out._

Peter will understand that you want a 2.5 mm Male plug into an adapter that has:
- 2.5 mm Female input on one side,
- 4-Pin XLR Male on the other.

In my case, I have a rapport with Peter via Facebook, but everyone else should use the store as normal.

I should add that Peter uses Eidolic connectors for virtually every situation except for Complement4/Spore4 Abbatron or Xhadow 3-Pin XLR connectors (unless you specify otherwise). ^^


----------



## rrollens

So what is with this company? I placed an order for one cable on December 12, 2015, and 17 weeks later I have received nothing, and not a single update on the status of my order! And to add insult to injury, on two occasions I have asked, through their email link on their webpage, for an update on when I can expect to receive my cable (hopefully in my lifetime). No response to the two inquiries I made. Horrible customer service.
  
 For the life of me, I cant understand why it would take 17 weeks and counting to make a cable. You can build an entire automobile way faster.  Other custom cable makers do it in less then 1/2 that time.  As a paying customer, I have the right to know what is going on with my order.
  
 Any suggestions on how I can get a simple email response from this company, or better yet, receive the cable I ordered last year, would be appreciated.


----------



## nepherte

I have found Peter to be very responsive to my emails. But you are right in that it takes a very long time.


----------



## rrollens

nepherte said:


> I have found Peter to be very responsive to my emails. But you are right in that it takes a very long time.


 

 Thanks for responding. How do I get ahold of Peter? I have sent three emails through their website, and one PM to scootermafia on this site. No response from to date at all.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

rrollens said:


> Thanks for responding. How do I get ahold of Peter? I have sent three emails through their website, and one PM to scootermafia on this site. No response from to date at all.




Hmm, you could email him rather than use the website contact page, or on Twitter send him a Direct Tweet...
Email address:
doublehelixcables[at]gmail[dot]com

I am sorry for the issues you're having and do hope they get resolved.


Edit:
Realised that, on my phone, you're was autocorrected to your. Can't be having that, fixed.


----------



## yc1204

IMO Peter doesn't reply web contact page email most of the time, all my reply were obtained after the order was placed or from my old email conversations with Peter. 

Guess web contact page just not enough to draw Peter's attention.


----------



## grownmansport

I have contacted him twice through the website, and he responded the same day on both occasions. I would just keep trying.

Still waiting for my Molecule cables for close to 5 months... but I SHOULD be getting them any day now.


----------



## rrollens

theoneinyellow said:


> Hmm, you could email him rather than use the website contact page, or on Twitter send him a Direct Tweet...
> Email address:
> doublehelixcables[at]gmail[dot]com
> 
> I am sorry for the issues your having and do hope they get resolved.


 

 Thanks to all who are trying to help me out. Ill try contacting him through this email address. 
  
 It's kinda hard to believe that when you are willing to spend the kind of money we are for what is in fact a wire with a couple of connectors, that customer service is this bad.  I cant believe that people are lining up to spend nearly $400.00 for an earphone cable to allow such crappy customer service. And the wait time...don't get me started!


----------



## Whazzzup

rrollens said:


> theoneinyellow said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, you could email him rather than use the website contact page, or on Twitter send him a Direct Tweet...
> ...


 

 sometimes you will find grease gets a better roll than anything else. I have always gotten a same day response using this technique. plus its not like we didn't know, if you read his opening page or read this thread or in my case been a repeat customer, how long it takes. read about dhc and peter on Facebook and some reviews to get a handle on what you are about to receive and why. 400 bucks is not a lot in the scheme of his offerings, some like myself have 4-6 times that on order.  my plea is stop ordering and let him work on the folks orders that are not freaking out. 
 lets all ohm ma pad me hum a bit, patience is a virtue and yes if you can't stand the wait, there are other cable guys.


----------



## rrollens

theoneinyellow said:


> Hmm, you could email him rather than use the website contact page, or on Twitter send him a Direct Tweet...
> Email address:
> doublehelixcables[at]gmail[dot]com
> 
> I am sorry for the issues your having and do hope they get resolved.


 

 Well, emailing him at the address you provided worked like a charm! He responded within an hour and said "your order should be completed within the next two weeks". I really appreciate knowing what the order status is since it will be weeks beyond the already really long 16 weeks wait time. Looking forward to receiving my cable in the near future. Thanks again.


----------



## Whazzzup

rrollens said:


> theoneinyellow said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, you could email him rather than use the website contact page, or on Twitter send him a Direct Tweet...
> ...



Good to hear, sorry for my sermon everyone.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

rrollens said:


> Well, emailing him at the address you provided worked like a charm! He responded within an hour and said "your order should be completed within the next two weeks". I really appreciate knowing what the order status is since it will be weeks beyond the already really long 16 weeks wait time. Looking forward to receiving my cable in the near future. Thanks again.




Gave a reputation but just thought to say awesome!

I'm glad I could help out.

Peter really has a lot of stuff going on, including working on cables, and the has made clear that these delays are actually normal. Most owners of DHC are aware of this too, and it's mentioned on his website.

However, I throughly believe that it is worth it. His cables are world class, backed by actual engineering that can be validated, and aren't costing you the Earth with snake oil garbage.

Cables are to do two things, pass a signal, and reduce noise.
Talk of cables having different sonics is attributed to how well cables reduce noise.
Noise is audible and can affect sound reproduction in various ways, of different magnitudes, and with different results.
How one perceives the noise is another factor (physiological differences).

So, for me, DHC is king because he reduces noise better than almost anyone else bar none, meaning greater clarity in my music, and my devices having less work to do playing back unwanted noise and more work on amplifying a sound signal from a source.


----------



## rrollens

theoneinyellow said:


> Gave a reputation but just thought to say awesome!
> 
> I'm glad I could help out.
> 
> ...


 
  


theoneinyellow said:


> Gave a reputation but just thought to say awesome!
> 
> I'm glad I could help out.
> 
> ...


 

 Again, thanks for the help in reaching him. I am very excited about receiving the cable. And if it is as good as everyone says it is, I will be ordering more....and understanding it will take some time to receive it!


----------



## TheOneInYellow

rrollens said:


> Again, thanks for the help in reaching him. I am very excited about receiving the cable. And if it is as good as everyone says it is, I will be ordering more....and understanding it will take some time to receive it!




No problems dude, there's always someone from this community who will help.

I am sure you'll enjoy the cables, or more accurately, the greater noise reduction they offer, giving in turn masterful clarity and articulation of music 

(Btw, you quoted me twice in your comment...hugs to you!) ^^


----------



## rrollens

theoneinyellow said:


> No problems dude, there's always someone from this community who will help.
> 
> I am sure you'll enjoy the cables, or more accurately, the greater noise reduction they offer, giving in turn masterful clarity and articulation of music
> 
> ...


 

 Boy you guys were sure right on about Peter. I decided today to get an order in for another cable since the one I ordered back in December should be here by the end of this month. Peter emailed me today and refunded my $8.00 shipping charge, and told me he were send both of my cables together! Class act. I cant wait to receive them.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

rrollens said:


> Boy you guys were sure right on about Peter. I decided today to get an order in for another cable since the one I ordered back in December should be here by the end of this month. Peter emailed me today and refunded my $8.00 shipping charge, and told me he were send both of my cables together! Class act. I cant wait to receive them.




I'm really glad. Peter is super cool, just busy.

However I'm glad you've got a resolution.

What cable did you order this time and for what gear?
Same questions but for your Dec cable too.


----------



## Whazzzup

great my dec order could be next


----------



## rrollens

theoneinyellow said:


> I'm really glad. Peter is super cool, just busy.
> 
> However I'm glad you've got a resolution.
> 
> ...


 

 In December I ordered the silver cable with 3.5mm (the one for $409.00), and today I ordered the silver/copper 2.5mm (the one that is $339.00). I have the Questyle DAP that uses the 3.5mm Single End, and the Onkyo DAP that has balanced out using a 2.5mm connector. What differences should I expect in the sound between these two cables?


----------



## SillyChili

rrollens said:


> In December I ordered the silver cable with 3.5mm (the one for $409.00), and today I ordered the silver/copper 2.5mm (the one that is $339.00). I have the Questyle DAP that uses the 3.5mm Single End, and the Onkyo DAP that has balanced out using a 2.5mm connector. What differences should I expect in the sound between these two cables?


 
 man ur iem's 2-pin sockets are gonna get looooose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 should've went for the balance 1st, add a 2.5mm to 3.5mm ultrashort adapter and job done


----------



## TheOneInYellow

whazzzup said:


> great my dec order could be next :wink_face:




As long as you keep in friendly contact with Peter you should be good.

Remember for next time what to expect, and you'll get more from him than you'll ever dream!




rrollens said:


> In December I ordered the silver cable with 3.5mm (the one for $409.00), and today I ordered the silver/copper 2.5mm (the one that is $339.00). I have the Questyle DAP that uses the 3.5mm Single End, and the Onkyo DAP that has balanced out using a 2.5mm connector. What differences should I expect in the sound between these two cables?




Well I've not tried the Questyle (which one you've got, QP1 or the bloody amazing QP1R?) against the Onkyo DP-X1 (which I own), but I own three cables to use with my DP-X1.
I also have an 2.5 mm to 3.5 mm ultrashort adapter for two of my balanced cables.

Here's my morning setup btw with Audeze EL8 Titanium, DP-X1 in balanced AGC mode, and DHC Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire balanced cable (listening to Underworld's 'Barbara Barbara, We Face A Shining Future'; the track 'If Rah' sounds KILLER!):




[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/n6f3yLHifFI[/VIDEO]





sillychili said:


> man ur iem's 2-pin sockets are gonna get loooooseh34r:
> 
> should've went for the balance 1st, add a 2.5mm to 3.5mm ultrashort adapter and job done




I agree, but last year I bought my DHC Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire cable, terminated in 3.5 mm Eidolic connector, for my now discontinued 2015 Audeze EL8 closed back headphones.

This year I sent it off to DHC to re-terminate with a 2.5 mm Eidolic balanced connector, and got an ultrashort.
This was so I could use my my EL8 Ti (part of 2016 EL8 series) and Onkyo DP-X1 DAP.

Peter can re-terminate most of his cables as a customer's setup changes, just email email him ^^

And though I posted my cables before, my 2-Pin IEM cable is DHC Symbiote SP Fusion 8-Wire balanced


----------



## SillyChili

turns out an audio shop in Hong Kong has ordered quite a lot of cables some time around October XD
that might be the reason why all your orders got held up 
but don't worry, that order has been fulfilled


----------



## Whazzzup

sillychili said:


> turns out an audio shop in Hong Kong has ordered quite a lot of cables some time around October XD
> that might be the reason why all your orders got held up
> 
> 
> ...


 

 supposedly he is working on my c4 this week we shall see


----------



## nepherte

My Silver Complement4 cable for the HD800 is incoming  With ultra short adapters for my XC as well


----------



## bmichels

nepherte said:


> My Silver Complement4 cable for the HD800 is incoming  With ultra short adapters for my XC as well


 
 you have a XC now ?


----------



## Jalo

For those of you who have the Symbiote 8 core silver litz for iem use, how flexible is this cable when compare to most stock cables? On picture, it looks like fairly thick and heavy.  Is it something good for on the go like in airplane or transit? Also on DHC order page, it only give you a choice for 48 inches, how do you order 60 inches?


----------



## jmills8

I bought the DHC Copper/Silver and boy it made my 2.5 sound perfect. Bass hits deeper and cleaner, mids is now present and it extended the treble. Another amazing thing is that it is so flexible I can hold it in my hand. Also its built very solid. I am taking this every day outside. My issue is I am not sure which model it is.


----------



## SillyChili

jmills8 said:


> My issue is I am not sure which model it is.




that should be the Fusion


----------



## jmills8

sillychili said:


> that should be the Fusion


Thanks for the info. So its the Fusion ? The 2 pin connectors are perfect.


----------



## nepherte

bmichels said:


> you have a XC now ?



For about 8 months now


----------



## Whazzzup

Well my C4 just came in and a great job by peter and nice choice of spliter. Enclose a few shots not posted on senn page. Nice splitter choice from peter.
 

 
 
 


Nice sound change a more intimate yet expansive sound. Subtle but noticeable, certainly has taken the fun up on my HD800S. thanks peter.


----------



## nepherte

Looks good. I will have a very similar one. a complement4 for my HD800. Only sleeving and termination are different. Hopefully it arrives soon. The shipping tracking state is stuck on "pre schipment info" for about a week now


----------



## Whazzzup

nepherte said:


> Looks good. I will have a very similar one. a complement4 for my HD800. Only sleeving and termination are different. Hopefully it arrives soon. The shipping tracking state is stuck on "pre schipment info" for about a week now


 

 Your time is near. Took 3 days from shipping notice to canada. I had a bit more intimate back and forth as i had picked a splitter that peter was out of and he substituted.


----------



## nepherte

Same story. He offered me the same splitter, but I insisted on the one I initially ordered


----------



## nepherte

Here's a picture of the cable and adapter that's coming my way.


----------



## Whazzzup

Nice splitter


----------



## TheOneInYellow

nepherte said:


> Here's a picture of the cable and adapter that's coming my way.


 
  
 He he he, I love Peter! He's a riot on messenger too ^^
  
 He really did pour his heart and soul into that, your, cable @nepherte, you have no idea; I do, and seeing his progress on that cable specifically, jeezus he's a magician. Didn't know it was your cable till you posted, but dude it'll look better in real life!
  
 No joke, yesterday and today he was/is just pure machine creating real works of (cable and adapter) art.
  
 I love how he seriously cares, especially about you guys. He'll never say it, but he wants to improve the state of cable technology and science, by taking care of you guys whilst doing it. He *LOVES* doing this, and stands by his work, and anyone to test them. But he cares more about you guys first.
  
 Can't wait for you to get them and listen to his workmanship dude, and everyone else!
  
 Also, at @Jalo, I have the Symbiote SP Fusion 8-Wire IEM with 2-Pin IEM Eidolic connectors and 2.5 mm TRRS Eidolic termination. The cable is heavy and does retain it's shape, but is still fairly flexible. If you require extremely flexible cables go for 4-Wire, but 8-Wire is magical. Just saying. <3


----------



## zachawry

In case anyone wants a 6-strand Fusion IEM cable that happens to come connected to a pair of great IEMs, check out my recent classified listing:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/807579/w60-iems-w-custom-dhc-cable
  
 I love this cable and these IEMs; just selling them because I no longer need IEMs and I just ordered a Silver C4 for my ETHERs!!!!!


----------



## Mariano3113

Update: Just received my new* Cable from DHC today.

Sent Cable in to get reterminated MMCX connectors (From old Black plastic mmcx to newer Eidolic metal mmcx) back in October 2015.

Somehow cable got lost, but Peter built me a new cable.

Old cable was 2013 Hybrid (OCC with Silver Coating) I believe it was 22awg with Oyiade Right Angle mini, heat shrink splitter, and square Braid. (Went lightweight as I was being cautious of hefy/flexibility as the cable was for mobile purposes.)

Original Cable looked like this cable from site:

The new cable is updated Hybrid (Silver coating OCC) with round Braid, Capsid Splitter, new Eidolic mmcx, and to my surprise a Case-friendly Oyiade right-angle mini plug.






Very pleased with Peter's integrity in rectifying the cable issue; top notch customer service. Craftsmanship is exquisite.


----------



## archeryc

Receiving my Silver Comp 4 soon! Peter said this is the top 5 best Silver Comp 4 he ever built in his career. I can't wait to get it plug on my LCD4.


----------



## zachawry

I can't decide whether I want a metal splitter on my silver C4. From those who have tried, does it add much to the weight? Does it tug downward significantly? Thx.


----------



## germay0653

Love my Comp 4!  I got the completely separate L & R version.  It comes together with and adapter dual 3-pin XLRs to a balanced 4-Pin XLR or a single ended 6.3mm connector.  That way I can use it with most all types of headphone outputs.


----------



## Whazzzup

zachawry said:


> I can't decide whether I want a metal splitter on my silver C4. From those who have tried, does it add much to the weight? Does it tug downward significantly? Thx.


 

 A little but I'm getting used to it. C4 is a beefy cable already, id get what bling you want, aesthetics over practicality. reclining makes it all neutral.


----------



## Whazzzup

germay0653 said:


> Love my Comp 4!  I got the completely separate L & R version.  It comes together with and adapter dual 3-pin XLRs to a balanced 4-Pin XLR or a single ended 6.3mm connector.  That way I can use it with most all types of headphone outputs.


 

 My c4 is se, and now after little time with hd800S through hugoTT, kayla scintilla is sounding fantastic. Real bump in sound, very pleased.


----------



## freemason

I've ordered Silver C4 with single 4 pin balanced termination, and am also up in the air about splitter or no splitter. Peter said I didn't need one, so that's what it's going to be unless I change my mine before he builds it.


----------



## germay0653

freemason said:


> I've ordered Silver C4 with single 4 pin balanced termination, and am also up in the air about splitter or no splitter. Peter said I didn't need one, so that's what it's going to be unless I change my mine before he builds it.


 

 Peter's correct.  You can always have him build an adapter later if you change to a different amp that uses a different type of connection.  As far as the splitter, it's a personal aesthetic choice.


----------



## freemason

Do people usually use a splitter with single 4 pin balanced termination? Anyone got any pics of their Silver C4 cables?


----------



## bmichels

in addition to my  Molecule Elite Headphone Cable for my HE-X ( 8-wire pure "Silver Peptide" OCC litz - 4 foot length ), I have also ordered from peter a very nice custom made interconnect to connect my *A&K100/MOJO*  to my next *SHURE KSE1500*.  
  

  

  
  
  
 Peter was very very helpful to provide exactly what I needed.
  
 I should receive everything next week  .... way before I get my SHURE KSE1500


----------



## germay0653

freemason said:


> Do people usually use a splitter with single 4 pin balanced termination? Anyone got any pics of their Silver C4 cables?


----------



## freemason

Nice! Two 3 pin XLRs looks like? 
  
 Anyone using single 4 pin XLR balanced?


----------



## germay0653

freemason said:


> Nice! Two 3 pin XLRs looks like?
> 
> Anyone using single 4 pin XLR balanced?


 

 That's what I'm using in the pic.  I use an adapter which is dual 3-Pin XLR's terminated to a 4-Pin XLR.  I also have a second adapter which is dual 3-Pin XLR's terminated to a Single Ended 6.3mm TRS connector.  With this configuration I can connect to a headamp that has dual 3-Pin XLR or 4-Pin XLR or Single Ended 6.3mm outputs.
  
 This is a pic of a dual 3-Pin XLR's to Single Ended 6.3mm TRS adapter.


----------



## zachawry

I ordered my Silver C4 last week, so I still have some time to make changes if I want. 
  
 My biggest concern is SE or Balanced. Right now I'm using a SE only amp with a 1/4" jack, so that's what I ordered. 
  
 If, in the future, I get a balanced amp, will Peter be able to swap out the SE termination for a balanced one (like XLR)? Or, is the internal wiring different, not just the termination?


----------



## archeryc

zachawry said:


> I ordered my Silver C4 last week, so I still have some time to make changes if I want.
> 
> My biggest concern is SE or Balanced. Right now I'm using a SE only amp with a 1/4" jack, so that's what I ordered.
> 
> If, in the future, I get a balanced amp, will Peter be able to swap out the SE termination for a balanced one (like XLR)? Or, is the internal wiring different, not just the termination?




Definetely recommend you to order a XLR instead of SE, you can easily get an adapter for XLR plug for your SE amp and use the XLR connector later when you upgraded to balance amp. But you can't transfer SE to XLR for balanced use.


----------



## zachawry

archeryc said:


> Definetely recommend you to order a XLR instead of SE, you can easily get an adapter for XLR plug for your SE amp and use the XLR connector later when you upgraded to balance amp. But you can't transfer SE to XLR for balanced use.


 

 Thanks. That's what I was worried about. I definitely don't want to spend that kind of money on a cable and not be able to use it on a future amp.


----------



## archeryc

zachawry said:


> Thanks. That's what I was worried about. I definitely don't want to spend that kind of money on a cable and not be able to use it on a future amp.




Just need to ask Peter make you a 4pin XLR to 1/4 SE adapter cable will do


----------



## fiascogarcia

zachawry said:


> I ordered my Silver C4 last week, so I still have some time to make changes if I want.
> 
> My biggest concern is SE or Balanced. Right now I'm using a SE only amp with a 1/4" jack, so that's what I ordered.
> 
> If, in the future, I get a balanced amp, will Peter be able to swap out the SE termination for a balanced one (like XLR)? Or, is the internal wiring different, not just the termination?


 
 He could do it, the cable is the same.  Check with him though, because his website advertises retermination of iem cables, doesn't mention headphone cables.  Maybe for a reason?  I don't know.  To me anymore, it makes sense to go ahead and order a balanced cable plus an adapter to take you back to a 1/4 inch SE plug.  That way you can go back and forth to your hearts content.
  
 Edit:  Sorry this is duplicative of others responses.


----------



## germay0653

fiascogarcia said:


> He could do it, the cable is the same.  Check with him though, because his website advertises retermination of iem cables, doesn't mention headphone cables.  Maybe for a reason?  I don't know.  To me anymore, it makes sense to go ahead and order a balanced cable plus an adapter to take you back to a 1/4 inch SE plug.  That way you can go back and forth to your hearts content.
> 
> Edit:  Sorry this is duplicative of others responses.


 

 Peter will do just about anything, cable related, that you need him to do, even re-terminate from SE to Balanced 4-Pin XLR but you would have to send it to him to do it.  It does make more sense to have balanced 4-Pin XLR termination done first and order an adapter to use with SE outputs.  It'll cost a little more up front but gives you all the flexibility you need going forward.


----------



## Gowry

I've ordered a Comp 4 for my HE-1000 with adapters for my LCD-X. I'll mostly be using it 4-pin XLR. Anyone have experience with the white and silver cable? That one caught my eye, but I ordered in black because I'm afraid of it getting dirty. I also ordered the default, 4ft cable. I think I'll be ok, but not sure.


----------



## Whazzzup

gowry said:


> I've ordered a Comp 4 for my HE-1000 with adapters for my LCD-X. I'll mostly be using it 4-pin XLR. Anyone have experience with the white and silver cable? That one caught my eye, but I ordered in black because I'm afraid of it getting dirty. I also ordered the default, 4ft cable. I think I'll be ok, but not sure.




i find six feet barely long enough, prefer 8ft. my iem cable is 5 ft.


----------



## archeryc

whazzzup said:


> i find six feet barely long enough, prefer 8ft. my item cable is 5 ft.


 
 My silver comp 4 is 5 feet and I found it pretty much enough for what i need. LOL
  
 I normally use my headphone when sit on the desk or lying on my bed. 1.5m is enough for me.


----------



## mkxd

after 6 months waiting my cable is finally shipped out on saturday.


----------



## grownmansport

I've been waiting and waiting for my cables for close to 6 months, so hopefully they'll ship soon.


----------



## mkxd

grownmansport said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for my cables for close to 6 months, so hopefully they'll ship soon.


send Peter a email ask him just to be sure he didn't lost track of the order.


----------



## bmichels

I got a call from home saying my DHC parcel arrived  but... I'm not at home for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Whazzzup

Well as one of the cult of dhc and the belief/need for all things built by Peter, xlr interconnects of chaparone 3 22 awg fusion cables are now on order. This is before I have even ordered the amp that this is for. Unbelievable that my made for order amp has a faster delivery than a 1.5 ft interconnect but this is the world in which we live. Beleive it or not, this was not a dig.


----------



## mikemercer

whazzzup said:


> Well as one of the cult of dhc and the belief/need for all things built by Peter, xlr interconnects of chaparone 3 22 awg fusion cables are now on order. This is before I have even ordered the amp that this is for. Unbelievable that my made for order amp has a faster delivery than a 1.5 ft interconnect but this is the world in which we live. Beleive it or not, this was not a dig.


 
  
 hey - nicely put - after all, Peter is an audio artisan!
  
 DHC remains my Top Reference headphone cables -
 and Peters balanced interconnects are also, IMHO, some of the greatest when it comes to overall system synergy - I've never gone wrong w/ em! 
 and that says alot - some: the system's a bit bright or dark, etc..  With DHC in the system - it's almost as if Peters perfecting the art of making a cable sound like NO CABLE - it's just me and the music...
  
 Ray Kimber was also very impressed with his cables  - as I used em (as ALWAYS) in my set-up of the Questyle Gold Edition headphone stack at Canlanta!
 I also rocked DHC on our main QP1R system - w/ my Audeze SINEs - and elsewhere...
  
  
  
 Gonna rock my original DHC Xtreme 4-pin ETHER cable tomorrow at The Source A/V in LA for the ETHER vs. ETHER-C Shoot-Out!!
 On the Gold Edition w/ this adapter for the Golden CMA800Rs that Kimber made for me - but, alas, Peters got one coming too (an adapter) - and when I showed the picture of Peters adapter to Ray - he said "Oh, use that one - LOL"


----------



## mikemercer

getting ready for THE Show Newport!!!
  
 Gonna be rockin' plenty of DHC in the Presidential Suite on the 13th floor - 
  
 In the _*Questyle Audio North America Room*_ w/ our friends:
  
*The Source A/V*
*Westone*
*Woo Audio*
*ENIGMAcoustics*
*+*
*Headsonix* (Bruce Balls independent company) - now distributing Meze in the USA!!!!


----------



## proedros

Hey guys ,
  
 I am thinking of buying a *Silver Peptide V2 6-wire Silver for my NT6 *

 i have 2 questions , if you have any personal experience/wisdom here , please help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 1) would the SP V2 6-wire pair well with the *NT6* ? what kind of sound change/improvement did you owners see ?

 2) is the *SP V3* an improved version or are the sonic differences/improvement between V2 and V3 small ?
  
  
 any help/feedback would be most appreciated


----------



## ambrose1985

anyone know whats the current waiting time for the c4 ?


----------



## Whazzzup

ambrose1985 said:


> anyone know whats the current waiting time for the c4 ?


 

 pretty much says it on the site. 3-5 months.


----------



## mikemercer

OMG
 WOW
  
 Peter exemplifies "audio artisan" to me - sonically and aestectically!!!!
 DHC has been at the forefront, IMHO, of high-performance headphone cables since I first heard em a few years ago now -
  
 Like Lee Weiland of CryoParts and Locus Design Group before him (Lee was more USB and straight-up RCA and XLR interconnects, etc..) Peter has managed to forge ahead of the pack and sits there alone as far as I'm concerned, right now...
  
 I mean I use a variety of cables, from Kimber to Nordost, but DHC is my main headphone lead most of the time!!
  
 JUST received this new Molecule elite silver 22 for my ETHER & ETHER-Cs!

  
 Runnin' new Skogrand cables for USB and XLR interconnects -(that I got from Knut at THE Show Newport) 
 Using my MacBook Pro SSD / Amarra + Amarra-for-TIDAL - STACKED-n-Racked MacBook 
  
 and this is just KILLIN' me - TONS of air/dimensionality. The dynamic range is just downright F____in stunning.
 I'm in sonic heaven right now!!!
  
 Working on a column dedicated to Mr. Bradstock and DHC
 YEAH YEAH


----------



## Whazzzup

mikemercer said:


> OMG
> WOW
> 
> Peter exemplifies "audio artisan" to me - sonically and aestectically!!!!
> ...



Sush. At least until my xlr chaparone 3 interconnect is made. I may also need a c4 balance cable and a back up v3 silver iem 8 braid. The wait time is long enough already :blink:


----------



## bmichels

Received all my DHC cables and adapters today. I am so happy. Listening impressions later but already I can say that built quality is top. 













This short Cable is to connect my AK100+MOJO to my SHURE KSE1500 that should arrive next week  custom made for me by DHC at the exact needed lengh


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: bmichels






bmichels said:


> Received all my DHC cables and adapters today. I am so happy. Listening impressions later but already I can say that built quality is top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Oh my these are beautiful!
I'm glad you got them and hopefully enjoying them too.

I shall be getting, and posting, about a truly TOTL cable for one of my headphones in some weeks time, but Peter has been going full on making awesome bespoke cables as of late ^^


----------



## Overkill Red

Long shot, but if anyone is looking to let go of their Fusion Type 2 Litz cables, do let me know!
Absolutely love the sound of them, a masterpiece from Peter indeed!


----------



## grownmansport

I recently received my first DHC cables (Molecule "Peptide Hybrid"). They're for my my Edition 5 headphones with a 2.5mm balanced plug. 

Other than the 6-month wait time I'm very impressed with them. They're definitely the nicest looking cables I've owned including a few other custom cables from other vendors. Really liking the connentors and splitter as well. I'm not the biggest believer in cables making a significant sonic difference, but I noticed right away these made everything sound more vivid.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: grownmansport






grownmansport said:


> I recently received my first DHC cables (Molecule "Peptide Hybrid"). They're for my my Edition 5 headphones with a 2.5mm balanced plug.
> 
> Other than the 6-month wait time I'm very impressed with them. They're definitely the nicest looking cables I've owned including a few other custom cables from other vendors. Really liking the connentors and splitter as well. I'm not the biggest believer in cables making a significant sonic difference, but I noticed right away these made everything sound more vivid.


 
  


  
 That's one helluva beautiful cable! <3


----------



## mikemercer

gotta admit - when my girl prefers THIS KINDA JEWELRY:

  
 I feel BLESSED - and wonder how she doesn't realize she's a complete anomaly!!!!


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: mikemercer






mikemercer said:


> gotta admit - when my girl prefers THIS KINDA JEWELRY:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*BAHAHAHAHA*, awesome dude (and thanks for the Messenger post) ^^

You're both excellent and I'm really happy for you both too. I mean that <3
Moreso *STOP MAKING ME ENVIOUS OF AWESOME DHC JEWELLERY!*
Jk jk ha ha, but you already know of my ultra awesome project Peter and I are cooking together. 

I'm actually in the middle of posting about it now on this thread!

But yeah dude tell us more about Harmony's lovely new DHC cable


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Right guy's, here goes...
  
 Before I begin, know that this is a long post and has multiple themes, the main ones being to better explain Peter's art of cable making, the *new Molecule Elite 22 series* (now one of three DHC flagship designs, alongside Complement4 and Spore4), why Peter and I chose a particular design for a cable I am about to receive, and to hopefully help others get a cable that might suit them. 
 I really do hope this does help others when thinking of getting a DHC cable and that this post is an interesting read overall.
 Also bear in mind, DHC cables take weeks and months to builf=d; always factor this in, but as you can see in this thread and elsewhere, the wait is tied with bespoke, high-end manufacturing and superb pieces of art. It really is worth the wait.
 Peter is focused with real-world science and technologically with all his designs; this is what separates him from the competition.
  
 Ok...
  
 Peter (of *Double Helix Cables*, for anyone who lives under a rock) and I have been in talks over a special set of mini-projects for a new, simple yet powerful portable and desktop setup surrounding my current Onkyo DP-X1 digital audio player, and upcoming Ca svalli Audio Carbon (unless I can score an iFi Audio Pro iCan...).
 The idea is that the DP-X1 is my main frontend, and to have a fully balanced portable and desktop solution.
  
 Part of this project revolves around using my current headphones as is, no upgrades.
 Right now my best headphones, ones I love, are my Audeze EL-8 Titanium, which are a part of the 2016 Audeze revamped line including the EL-8 series.
 I consider my EL-8 Ti as my everyday, for almost anything, headphones, and yes I do use it for outdoor use/commute/travel/etc. I might be small in stature but I think I rock the cans well 
 I'm not joking, these headphones beat anything I use, even my Heir Audio 4.Ai IEM's with my (current) best DHC cable, the Molecule SP Symbiote Fusion 8-Wire balanced cable, and AKG K 712 with a prototype DHC cable.
  
 Currently for my EL-8 headphones I use a Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire balanced cable, which was originally single-ended when I got the 2015 EL-8 CB last year before circumstances led me to acquire the EL-8 Titanium and re-termination of my cable by Peter.
 This cable was a world-first using 3D printed Zync connectors for the EL-8 series at the time (2015), and can be found on DHC's FB page (not linking he he he).
  
 Now, I asked Peter to do something for me for my EL-8 Ti; to build the finest balanced cable for it that is also practical.
 That's not as easy as you might think.
  
 First, a short preamble.
 As far as I know, an ultimate EL-8 cable from DHC does exist out in the wild. It is a true Complement4 Silver Litz cable. (I think it is 8-Wire but could be 4-Wire). That cable is a monster, and I do know that it was an insane, and very difficult build Peter did as a one-off.
 I will say right now that even if it sounds great and is the world's best EL-8 cable, it certainly is *NOT* practical, and I urge everyone *NOT* to ask Peter to build this; it is genuinely *THAT* hard and very impractical, especially due to the EL-8's delicate Zync connectors. You could end up damaging the Zync male connector and/or the Zync female jack in the EL-8 cups themselves.
  
 Peter and I are very good friends and talk often, and some of the builds he shows me and talks off are amazing. But that Complement4 EL-8 cable was too much.
 Knowing about that crazy Complement4 EL-8 cable, and Peter's opinions on it, I asked Peter to make something special for me, with his ideas, technical know-how and experience. I wanted him to build me the ultimate cable that he believes will suit the EL-8 headphones, a masterpiece cable. A piece of audio art. One that is practical.
  
 Peter had an idea; to take the best of the core technology of the Complement4 series (the functional parts) and combine that with the practical and flexible Molecule Elite series, but also have a re-think regarding 8-Wire and 4-Wire designs.
  
 He succeeded.
  
 So, the full name of my cable: _*Double Helix Cables Molecule Elite 22 OCC Silver Litz 4-Wire balanced cable*_.
 The 22 alludes to the AWG used.
 Yes, you read that right, *22AWG SILVER!!!!!! *
 This cable has 3D printed Zync connectors and terminated in 2.5 mm Eidolic connector. The splitter is a custom silver aluminium/silver carbon to better match the aesthetics of the EL-8 Titanium headphones, though Peter spoiled me for choice on many different styles (a dangerous rabbit hole let me tell you...).
 I opted for no extra sleeving and a naked look to truly show off the brilliant silver enameled look of the cable.
 The 'functional' part of my cable is *IDENTICAL* to the Complement4 series: 98 strands of OCC silver litz dispensed in 14 bundles of 7 strands with carbon-based cores. This cable doesn't "have clear insulation over the strands like a typical wire, it has cotton, which is sealed in a teflon wrap and then insulated over with carbon based insulation" (a direct quote of Peter describing the cable over on FB Messenger to me; other bits of this paragraph are paraphrased from our FB Messenger discussions).
  
 Here is a pic Peter took of my cable almost built (a fully built cable pic is at the end of this post):
  

  
  
 Now, here's where things get interesting...
 Peter wanted to prove a point regarding 4-Wire and 8-Wire cables, and via our discussions he revealed that he wanted to, for a while, put into place to phase out 8-Wire designs using 22AWG 4-Wire designs, which are superior. Thus, he decided to commercially offer his solution to all, though I believe my cable is a world first for his new ideas. (Please not that the phase out are for headphones only; in-ear monitors can still be had in 8-Wire configurations).
 Here is an official description from *this link*:
  


> *Molecule Elite 22*
> 
> We are doing a "soft launch" of our new Elite 22awg silver wire.  This wire has the same overall strand count in a 4 wire cable as our previous 8-wire flagship and is *exclusive to Molecule Elite for headphone - it will eventually replace 8-wire for Molecule Elite*.  This wire has the same 14-bundle OCC pure silver litz structure and carbon based core as our Silver Complement4 - we feel it is slightly superior to using 8 smaller wires.  For what it is, it is very compact - even smaller than our first 24awg Peptide litz copper wire - just 1.6mm per wire.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The main difference, then, between the ultimate Complement4 and the ultimate Molecule Elite 22AWG OCC Silver Litz is bulk and shielding on the former, however at this point the differences will be very small.
 A Complement4, and Spore4, are still the true ultimate cables, but for practicality and cost (and sanity), consider the Molecule Elite 22 as an alternative, more casual Complement4, a very small step down.
 The Fusion Complement4 and Copper Complement4 Elevated design series is below the above two silver titans respectively.
  
 Why this is important to say this above is tied to the EL-8 series.
 The Zync connectors are very difficult to work with when using large AWG cable strands, so an 8-Wire design is ridiculous. The introduction of the Molecule Elite 22 series allows for the core Complement4 technology design and flexibility of the Molecule Elite series to be a new reality.
 Thus, my cable is the current flagship of the EL-8 cable simply because it is more practical at home and away.
  
 I will shortly get my Molecule Elite 22 cable this month (hopefully next week?) but I hope this inspires others who want the best cable to not just look at the Complement4/Spore4 series, but also consider the Molecule Elite 22 series too.
 The Molecule Elite 22 series is a fraction of the cost of the Complement4 and Spore 4, with the same functional design, and less bulk. This should open up possibilities for anyone who wanted an ultimate cable but cheaper. Double Helic Cables now offers three TOTL silver designs.
 The Molecule Elite 22 is suitable for almost any headphone too.
  
 In my opinion, if you want the ultimate cable for everyday use at home and away, the *Molecule Elite 22* is it.
 Consider the Complement4 and Spore 4 for at home use only, and also only for the absolute TOTL headphones.
  
 If this has actually made you re-think and want an alternative ultimate cable at a more affordable price (the Molecule Elite 22), or you want further info, please contact myself and Peter (tell him I sent you!).
  
 I really believe that the Molecule Elite 22 is Peter's magnum opus, simply because it is a re-think on cable design suitable for any headphone, easier to build over the Complement4/Spore4, and is far more flexible.
  
 Headphone cables ought to be flexible anyway, because headphones are not static and are always mobile when in use, so that is why I Peter and I decided to create this special Molecule Elite 22 OCC Silver Litz 4-Wire balanced cable for my EL-8 Titanium headphones.
  
 Hope you enjoyed my post, and here's the finished cable Peter took a pic of:
  

  
 I'll post more pics and comparison pics when I get my new cable!
  
 I'm also prevalent over on *Twitter* too


----------



## onlychild

My Molecule Elite 22 with custom 3-D printed splitter with my RWAK380cu+Amp and Edition X

Cable is a work of art. I noticed an immediate improvement over my Black Dragon.


----------



## rayquaza

Hi. Ive been using my DHC copper for a year plus now.. My dealer told me that it's enameled and won't turn green. After a year plus now, a tiny oxidation colour appears on the cable. Will it spread?


----------



## mikemercer

onlychild said:


> My Molecule Elite 22 with custom 3-D printed splitter with my RWAK380cu+Amp and Edition X
> 
> Cable is a work of art. I noticed an immediate improvement over my Black Dragon.


 
 NIICE!!!!


----------



## 284033

rayquaza said:


> Hi. Ive been using my DHC copper for a year plus now.. My dealer told me that it's enameled and won't turn green. After a year plus now, a tiny oxidation colour appears on the cable. Will it spread?




Hi Rayquaza,

This is Calvin from Music Sanctuary, the dealer of Double Helix Cables in Singapore.

May I know when was the cable purchased?

We believe that when we explain the mechanics of litz wires, we inform our customers that the enamel makes the wires highly resistant to oxidation, but not completely immune. There may have been some misunderstandings. We will check with Double Helix Cables to see what can be done for you.


----------



## rayquaza

kozato said:


> Hi Rayquaza,
> 
> This is Calvin from Music Sanctuary, the dealer of Double Helix Cables in Singapore.
> 
> ...




Hi Calvin. 

Nice to see you here.. It's small matter actually. A tiny oxidation dot won't hurt but I'm just worried if it spreads. I purchased it on the 07/01/2015.. Order no #1256


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: onlychild






onlychild said:


> My Molecule Elite 22 with custom 3-D printed splitter with my RWAK380cu+Amp and Edition X
> 
> Cable is a work of art. I noticed an immediate improvement over my Black Dragon.






Wow you got your Molecule Elite 22 fast!
Mine was shipped today! 

What a beautiful cable and combo with AK380 Copper!

And yes, I've seen your cable before, and that Helix splitter; Peter worked damn hard on your cable dude. I remember how he made sure your Helix was perfect.
He was working on our Elite 22 cables almost simultaneously, but glad you got yours.
(I obviously had no idea that it was your cable until you posted the pic; I saw work-in-progress pics, especially that splitter!).

More pics please! Show off that beauty! ^^


----------



## 284033

rayquaza said:


> Hi Calvin.
> 
> Nice to see you here.. It's small matter actually. A tiny oxidation dot won't hurt but I'm just worried if it spreads. I purchased it on the 07/01/2015.. Order no #1256


 

 I will check with Peter to see what can be done for you.


----------



## Thenazgul

Official page = http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/ right?


----------



## Whazzzup

thenazgul said:


> Official page = http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/ right?



Yes


----------



## spw1880

theoneinyellow said:


> Right guy's, here goes...
> 
> Before I begin, know that this is a long post and has multiple themes, the main ones being to better explain Peter's art of cable making, the *new Molecule Elite 22 series* (now one of three DHC flagship designs, alongside Complement4 and Spore4), why Peter and I chose a particular design for a cable I am about to receive, and to hopefully help others get a cable that might suit them.
> I really do hope this does help others when thinking of getting a DHC cable and that this post is an interesting read overall.
> ...


----------



## spw1880

"Theonein yellow" 
That molecule elite22 looks amazing..muscular yet elegant..would be overkill to use it for a jvc single dynamic driver iem? 

Cheers


----------



## nevin

theoneinyellow said:


> The main difference, then, between the ultimate Complement4 and the ultimate Molecule Elite 22AWG OCC Silver Litz is bulk and shielding on the former, however at this point the differences will be very small.
> A Complement4, and Spore4, are still the true ultimate cables, but for practicality and cost (and sanity), consider the Molecule Elite 22 as an alternative, more casual Complement4, a very small step down.


 
  
 Since you have both, if you have to give a score to these two cables (Comp4 and Elite22), what they would be?


----------



## scootermafia

A few quick points.  Yes, I live.  If anyone needs anything, email me and I'll help out ASAP, just don't send head-fi PMs.  I tend to steer clear of this forum as I am very "opinionated".  Working hard every day to stay on top of all this and I appreciate everyone being so patient.  It's just me & my wife doing this forever, no desire to outsource any of the work, and she's been quite busy incubating our first kid  (coming October). 
  
 Nevin: this guy is messing with you all as he owns both 
  
 This cable will likely not be sold for IEM.  4 big wires takes up more space than 8 small wires so it's going to take up more room in a travel case.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

nevin said:


> Since you have both, if you have to give a score to these two cables (Comp4 and Elite22), what they would be?




Hi Nevin, unfortunately I do not own a Complement4 cable. My info was sourced from Peter himself, and my opinions are based on what I feel I've understood from studying the Complement4 and Double Helix Cables over the years Peter has operated (reading reviews and impressions, understanding or befriending the authors of the reviews to understand their tastes and opinions, actually talking to Peter on a regular basis, and extrapolating this with my own knowledge).

However, I know a friend who can help, mikemercer. He's got Complement4 *AND* Molecule Elite 22.
I know what he's up to, so you can wait for his formal answer, or he could post a little bit here (hint hint Mike) 

I myself will compare my current Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire balanced cable for EL-8 against Molecule Elite 22 OCC Silver Litz 4-Wire balanced, again for EL-8, when I get the latter cable.
When I say cables for EL-8, I mean the series. My headphones for both of the above cables are the Audeze EL-8 Titanium.

I can't compare either to my Molecule Symbiote SP Fusion 8-Wire balanced for IEM because of obvious reasons.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: scootermafia






scootermafia said:


> A few quick points.  Yes, I live.  If anyone needs anything, email me and I'll help out ASAP, just don't send head-fi PMs.  I tend to steer clear of this forum as I am very "opinionated".  Working hard every day to stay on top of all this and I appreciate everyone being so patient.  It's just me & my wife doing this forever, no desire to outsource any of the work, and she's been quite busy incubating our first kid .
> 
> Nevin: this guy is messing with you all as he owns both
> 
> This cable will likely not be sold for IEM.  4 big wires takes up more space than 8 small wires so it's going to take up more room in a travel case.






What Peter said 

And Nevin, I love you dude ha ha ha! Tell us your impressions!


----------



## scootermafia

1 more thing: 
 Enameling a wire is like a lady painting their nails with clear varnish.  Chances are she will cover 100% of her nails, maybe 1 day out of 1000 she will miss a tiny spot, nobody will know about it.  The litz process is very reproducible, but not infallible.  So if a tiny spot is missed, it may eventually react with the air, a tiny bit of oxidation looks like a lot as it can react with the insulation material and make a glowing green dot.  I've seen this on two or three litz cables ever, out of over 5000 cable builds.  It is very rare, and it was only ever a small spot.  Because the rest of the cable is enameled, it has no way of spreading, as the enamel is cured everywhere else.  Just like a bit of missing paint on a wall in your house can't spread.  That wire was the last one to use the original litz process, it's since been improved and we haven't seen any spots since changing some of the parameters.  I can replace the cable for the cost of parts if you contact me via the DHC site.  
  
 Any wire can potentially oxidize by air diffusing through the insulation (and some say sweat can go through too, but there's no real way to be sure what it is) and reacting.  Litz is the only real protection, or using an opaque insulation so that nobody can see it.  
  
 Edit: also, chances are the spot is only on 1 strand, out of 72.  each strand in a litz cable is independent.  So while it has no way of affecting sound anyway, it's also only taking place on 1.3% of the cable....
  
 Edit: Mike has played with a lot of my cables but not sure he's used a full on silver Complement4.  I really think Nevin is in a world of his own right now.


----------



## spw1880

scootermafia said:


> 1 more thing:
> Enameling a wire is like a lady painting their nails with clear varnish.  Chances are she will cover 100% of her nails, maybe 1 day out of 1000 she will miss a tiny spot, nobody will know about it.  The litz process is very reproducible, but not infallible.  So if a tiny spot is missed, it may eventually react with the air, a tiny bit of oxidation looks like a lot as it can react with the insulation material and make a glowing green dot.  I've seen this on two or three litz cables ever, out of over 5000 cable builds.  It is very rare, and it was only ever a small spot.  Because the rest of the cable is enameled, it has no way of spreading, as the enamel is cured everywhere else.  Just like a bit of missing paint on a wall in your house can't spread.  That wire was the last one to use the original litz process, it's since been improved and we haven't seen any spots since changing some of the parameters.  I can replace the cable for the cost of parts if you contact me via the DHC site.
> 
> Any wire can potentially oxidize by air diffusing through the insulation (and some say sweat can go through too, but there's no real way to be sure what it is) and reacting.  Litz is the only real protection, or using an opaque insulation so that nobody can see it.
> ...



Many independantly insulated hign purity silver wire acting as one. Sounds like an end game cable to me. Please pardon my clueless questions as i am a novice. Is there a matchability factor between cable and amp? As in if a cable is too large or thick, a low powered amp will be unable to bring signal through the cable evenly.
Much appreciated


----------



## mikemercer

scootermafia said:


> 1 more thing:
> Enameling a wire is like a lady painting their nails with clear varnish.  Chances are she will cover 100% of her nails, maybe 1 day out of 1000 she will miss a tiny spot, nobody will know about it.  The litz process is very reproducible, but not infallible.  So if a tiny spot is missed, it may eventually react with the air, a tiny bit of oxidation looks like a lot as it can react with the insulation material and make a glowing green dot.  I've seen this on two or three litz cables ever, out of over 5000 cable builds.  It is very rare, and it was only ever a small spot.  Because the rest of the cable is enameled, it has no way of spreading, as the enamel is cured everywhere else.  Just like a bit of missing paint on a wall in your house can't spread.  That wire was the last one to use the original litz process, it's since been improved and we haven't seen any spots since changing some of the parameters.  I can replace the cable for the cost of parts if you contact me via the DHC site.
> 
> Any wire can potentially oxidize by air diffusing through the insulation (and some say sweat can go through too, but there's no real way to be sure what it is) and reacting.  Litz is the only real protection, or using an opaque insulation so that nobody can see it.
> ...


 
 I think thats THE CABLE I haven't had time with!!
  
 Peter, IMHO - is just, for me, light years ahead when it comes to personal audio cabling. I use other cables with his in a whole system, and now and then, due to system synergy, I pick another main lead:
 But 90% of my reference sessions I'm rockin' DHC
  
 I think he'd be making cables FOR DAYS if Harry Pearson of _The Absolute Sound_ were still here today


----------



## nevin

scootermafia said:


> Nevin: this guy is messing with you all as he owns both
> 
> Edit: Mike has played with a lot of my cables but not sure he's used a full on silver Complement4.  I really think Nevin is in a world of his own right now.


 
  


theoneinyellow said:


> And @Nevin, I love you dude ha ha ha! Tell us your impressions!


 
  
 LoL.... I thought many people will have these two, not _just_ me!
  
 I have yet to try the new cable. Since I have both adapted for IEM use, I will probably need to grab a pair of 2-pin sockets so I will not break the holes on my IEM while switching cables back and forth. So, before my impressions, let's see some cable porns... 
  
 Size comparison between the Elite 22 (left) vs Comp4 (right):

  
 Another angle:

  
 One of the new spitter offerings, here's the Honeycomb. Very compact with full of details:

  
 Shinning silverssssssss in the transparent sleeves:


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: nevin






nevin said:


> LoL.... I thought many people will have these two, not _just_ me!
> 
> I have yet to try the new cable. Since I have both adapted for IEM use, I will probably need to grab a pair of 2-pin sockets so I will not break the holes on my IEM while switching cables back and forth. So, before my impressions, let's see some cable porns...
> 
> ...


 
  


  
  
 Bloody hell @nevin these are IEM CABLES!?!? You high or something? *LOVE IT*, your're as crazy as Peter, Michael and I are!!!
  
 Ok, so I both love and ******* *HATE* you right now! 
  
 Those are some genuinely gorgeous pictures I have seen of any DHC cables outside of what Peter takes. Incidentally, those cables are *MAJESTIC!* Look at that build quality *LOOK AT IT!*
  
 As you can see, the Complement4 is far larger and cumbersome but still somewhat flexible, whereas the Spore4 (not pictured) is a beast and should be reserved for only the worlds best headphones attached a short distance to your setup with the absolute minimal of movement. The Complement4 pictured is, however, extremely beautiful, if a tad masculine, and massively overbuilt to the teeth (well, not far from Spore4 but still OTT). I do love the look of this cable and the Eidolic connectors.
 The Molecule Elite 22 above is extremely pretty in transparent sheathing (I've picked the same look, but a more moderate Y-splitter, silver carbon/silver aluminium, to match my Audeze EL-8 Titanium headphones). The Molecule Elite 22 above exudes bespoke, proud workmanship and quality. Now that I have seen your cable @nevin, I seriously can't wait for mine! A head-turner for sure.
  
 However, the takeaway should be that the cable on the left, the Molecule Elite 22, has *EXACTLY THE SAME* functional design (internal strands, components, build, etc) as the cable on the right, the Complement4, except the latter has better shielding overall.
 This is what I've been trying to get across; if you want a (DHC) TOTL cable but with added flexibility (from the Molecule line) for any headphone, at home or away, you now can through the Molecule Elite 22.
 Should you want an at-home only cable, the Complement4 and Spore4 are the other TOTL cables.
  
 DHC with three TOTL choices, to cater to any audiophile who want the best from their cans. <3
  
 For me, as much as I love the thought of having a Complement4, until I get end-game at-home-only cans (Audeze 2016 LCD-4 200 Ohm, HiFiMan HE-1000, Mr Speakers Ether or Ether C, Focal Utopia), the Molecule Elite 22 is a far better choice for my setup.
  
 Thank you @nevin for posting ^^


----------



## spw1880

nevin said:


> LoL.... I thought many people will have these two, not _just_ me!
> 
> I have yet to try the new cable. Since I have both adapted for IEM use, I will probably need to grab a pair of 2-pin sockets so I will not break the holes on my IEM while switching cables back and forth. So, before my impressions, let's see some cable porns...
> 
> ...


@nevin
Your DHC cables look absolutely stunning sir.
If i may ask for some impressions of the sonic differences when using the elite22 with your iem collection.

Much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Very quick update; got my Molecule Elite 22 cable!
  
*OMG*...yeah...about that Fusion Cable, don't think I'll be needing it...
  
 Need to do testing but, man...
  
 Will post lots of pics in relevant forums later...
  
 (Btw, also got the Meze Headphones Classic 99 Walnut Silver too, and will post about that later as well)


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Before I begin, this is *NOT A REVIEW*, I only just got the cable, but this is an extended post nonetheless, with lots of pics in spoiler tags, information, and hopefully helpful advice. Some of the contents of this post I have spoken about in the past but here it is possibly more concise and, perhaps, easier to understand.
  
 ---
  
 So guy's, got two things to unbox and show you all.
  
 Only one of those things is relevant for this thread, but I'll add some bonus pics of the other thing I received at the end of this post.
  
 First up, my Double Helix Cables Molecule Elite 22 OCC Silver Litz 4-Wire (22AWG) balanced cable!
 It has a silver carbon/aluminium Y-splitter, 2x custom 3D printed Audeze EL-8 Zync connectors, and super slim Eidolic 2.5 mm TRRS balanced jack.
 This is for my Audeze EL-8 Titanium headphones (part of the 2016 EL-8 updated lineup).
  
 Yeah, this pure silver (22 gauge!) cable is so pretty and *AWESOME!*
  
 My parcel also came with a second DHC ultrashort adapter (2.5 mm to 3.5 mm) because I lost my original on a London trip back in April, foolish me. I do have a mass produced, longer, super cheap DHC adapter also but that is a spare.
  
 Just a big head's up the lighting in my room is crap and even using the great Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge Plus, I could not get the best natural tone, so these are raw pics without any filter, etc.
 Sorry.
  


Spoiler: Unboxing the envelope containing AWESOMENESS



  
  
  
  
  
  


  
  
 Next are some comparison pics with my older Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire balanced cable (which originally started life as a single-ended cable till January this year, when Peter re-terminated it for me).
 This Fusion cable has a steel helix Y-splitter.
  


Spoiler: Comparison between Molecule Elite 22 Silver and Molecule Elite Fusion:



  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  


  
  
 Now, how about comparison pics between three of my four DHC cables, eh?
 (I’m not going to post my DHC Prototype Molecule 4-Wire 25awg copper single-ended cable, with mini-XLR stereo and Eidolic right-angle 3.5 mm jack for AKG K 712 headphones. That cable is mentioned here but not relevant for this post).
  
 First up, three cables shown below in the comparison pics, are (from top-to-bottom):
  
 - DHC Molecule Elite 22 Silver 4-Wire (for EL-8 series),
 - DHC Molecule SP Symbiote Fusion 8-Wire (for IEM, in my case Heir Audio 4.Ai),
 - DHC Molecule Elite 4-Wire Fusion (for EL-8 series).
 (The Fusion cables are a mix of copper and silver strands together).
  


Spoiler: Comparison pics: Molecule Elite 22 4-Wire vs Symbiote Fusion 8-Wire vs Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire



  


  
  

  


  
 As you can see in some comparison pics, this cable is not just beautiful, but has other cool stuff.
 The Symbiote Fusion 8-Wire is much thicker than the Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire.
 However, the Molecule Elite 22 4-Wire is much thicker than Molecule Elite Fusion 4-Wire, and yet is near comparable in size to the monster Symbiote 8-Wire!
 How? Why?
  
 Well, that's the secret to the Molecule Elite 22 line. I've posted about this (though I was not the world’s first owner of the Elite 22 but amongst the first, mea culpa), and yesterday Peter posted on FB a review about his Complement4 cable by Audio Bacon. Go read and refresh yourselves.
 In basic summary, a 4-Wire Complement4 construction is *NUTS*, having an '…array of 14 bundles of ultrapure single-crystal litz silver bundles are arrayed into a cylindrical-tube layout inside each Complement4 Integrated Wire'.
 The internal cable structure is then encased in a ridiculous amount of cable sheathing, really OTT (though the Spore4 line is even nuttier...) (link to quotes and Complement4 storepage here).
 The thing is, Peter has somehow took the functional parts of the Complement4 cable (the actual internals), then used new 22AWG cable strands and the tech behind the flexible, everyday Molecule line, and combined them all; '…the same overall strand count in a 4 wire cable as our previous 8-wire [Molecule Elite] flagship…' and '14-bundle OCC pure silver litz structure and carbon based core as our Silver Complement4…' (link to quotes and Molecule Elite 22 storepage here).
 A heavy-duty 4-Wire construction was transplanted from one cable line to another.
  
 Essentially, the Elite 22 *IS* a Complement4 without the crazy shielding, and lower price point, better as a new TOTL everyday cable.
*WORTH EVERY PENNY!*
  
 The Elite 22 was also created to showcase that, outside of IEM cables, 8-Wire for on-the-head style headphones is unnecessary. DHC can do a better constructed, sonically greater, cables using a 22AWG copper or silver cable in a 4-Wire construction.
  
 Lastly, some bonus pics:
  


Spoiler: PIS OF CABLE PRON WOO!!!!



  

  

 (Source is *Onkyo DP-X1*. Headphones are *Audeze EL-8 Titanium*. Track played is *"I'll Keep Coming"* by *Low Roar* from the album *'0'*, in 24 bit/88.2 kHz. Buy and download from *here*. Track was used recently at *Sony's E3 2016 Press Conference/Show production*, in Kojima Productions *trailer of 'Death Stranding'*).
  
  
  

 He he he, can anyone guess what headphone those cables on the left are from? They are part of the other thing I received today 


  
  
 Hope you enjoy this!
  
 ^^
  
@scootermafia, thank you so much for making me these awesome cables, and for your friendship.
 I know you've been posting to me on FB Messenger but I was in the zone typing this whilst enjoying the tremendously effortless and harmonically rich Molecule Elite 22 pure silver cable... <3


----------



## TheOneInYellow

I posted some of the below to a Head-Fi'er on the *Onkyo DP-X1* thread via two posts (links to the original posts are *here* and *here*), but thought parts of it maybe useful on this thread as well. I have very lightly modified the posts:
  
  
 ---
  

 People have mentioned great aftermarket cable makers, but I'll add to that and list makers of stellar cables, in random order, and at any price point (cheap or expensive):
  

*Double Helix Cables*
PETEREK
*Moon Audio*
*Forza AudioWorks*
*ALO Audio*
  
 I think Kimber Kable Axios line looks great, but I've not heard them.
 Ditto with Nordost and WyWires headphone cables.
 Personally, I would talk to Peter of DHC ([@]scootermafia[/@]) as I believe he makes the best cables, but you must wait a long time for a cable to be built, and it might be expensive.
 PETEREK is the next best but waiting time could be a concern.
 Forza AudioWorks could be an answer of cheap, fast and good quality. May not be TOTL but certainly high quality regardless.
  
 If you have the budget and want the best cables, go for Double Helix Cables.
 If you don't want to pay that much but still want amazing cables, PETERK and Moon Audio Dragon Series will be great.
 If you want a cable at a budget, Forza AudioWorks.
  
 Two things I would like to say:

Do *NOT* opt for gold and copper or gold and silver cables. Gold is a poor electrical conductor, worse than copper and really, really worse in comparison to silver.
 This is really basic, school science, never mind advanced academia.
 Those who like their gold infused cables may do so because of different tones in terms of sound, previous unknown knowledge of gold's electrical properties, placebo, or buyer's remorse.
  
Having silver in a cable, whether as a combination between copper and silver, or pure silver alone, does *NOT* mean music will be cold, analytical, harsh, sibilant, etc. It is thought these ideas are borne from the way humans observe certain colour cues, because warmer colours like copper and gold give the impression of warmth, whereas silver, titanium and aluminium give of a colder impression and feel.
 Silver cables, especially pure silver, if done well, allow music to be effortless, organic, holographic.
  
  
 Lastly, I personally don't think cables themselves have specific sound signatures. The whole point of getting audiophile cables is to have better electrical conductivity, lower noise floor, and reduction of noise itself from EMI, RFI, etc.
 By reducing noise, the amplifier you use will not need to unnecessarily work and amplify any noise coming from the cable, and the transducer (speakers or headphones/earphones) won't need to playback that noise.
 You cannot get rid of noise completely, but the more that noise is diminished in cables, and the more noise floor is lowered, then the amplifier has more power and reserve power to amplify music rather than noise, as does the transducers to playback music rather than noise.
 Noise also affects DAC's and phono amp's but I hope you get the general gist.
 Increasing electrical conductivity is also key; this means electrical signals from source to amp to transducer can be quicker, thus reproduction of music more accurate (whether that is neutral or musical depends on your equipment and tastes of course; music should be fun to you). The fastest known speed of source to ear of audio is _real life music_, and that cannot be replicated, but using advanced equipment and better cables, we can try to be just as fast.
 So, for me, when some says this cable sounds _this _or_ that_, I translate that as the cable having reduced certain noise but not others (own noise, or allowed some other noise to get through), as well as how good of an electrical conductor that cable is. We can only make opinions on how a cable sounds compared directly to another cable.
 The big thing to understand is that noise is audible, and can be from the entire gamut of the sound frequency (whether audible or not). Noise is not specific to a set of frequencies. I hope this highlights how difficult for manufacturer's, in many industries including audio, find it difficult to reduce noise, but we are much better at this than ever before. 
  
 In my case, my _Double Helix Cables Elite Molecule 22 OCC Silver Litz (22AWG) 4-Wire_ balanced cable does indeed sound different to my previous _DHC Molecule Elite Fusion (copper and silver litz) 4-Wire_ balanced cable that I use with my Audeze EL-8 Titanium headphones.
 The differences are similar to what I spoke about pure silver cables; my new DHC Molecule Elite 22 Silver cable is breathtakingly effortless, supremely holographic, almost no grain when I listen to music, and much wider and taller soundstage.
 My previous DHC Molecule Elite Fusion was amazing over the stock El-8 cable but it now sounds a bit congested, grainy. and a tad slower, than my new silver cable.
 I don't attribute this solely as 'sound signature' for each, but that one cable is better at lowering noise and has better electrical conductivity over the other. I could have only made these impressions by directly relating one cable to another. For example, if I described the sound difference of my older DHC Molecule Elite Fusion over the the stock EL-8 cable (and I had never heard the silver one), the comments I made about the my Silver cable would (nearly) describe the Fusion cable vs stock.
  
 It is difficult to wrap anyone's head regarding cables and benefits, but the above is my take on this.
 As long as you, the reader, researches well and continue to seek help and support of this community, you'll be fine.
  
 Hope this helps to anyone who reads my musings ^^


----------



## bmichels

So from what I understand,
  
 My DHC "Molecule _Elite 22 _OCC silver litz (Tier 3, 4) *8-wires* pure Silver Peptide OCC litz",_ that I just received last month is not as good as the "new" *4 Wires *version ? ? _


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: bmichels



Quote: 





bmichels said:


> So from what I understand,
> 
> the DHC " Molecule _Elite Molecule 22 _OCC silver litz (Tier 3, 4) *8-wire* pure Silver Peptide OCC litz" _ that I just received last month is not as good as the "new" *4 Wires *version ?? _








>


 
  
 Not exactly, but to a degree yes.
  
 The Molecule Elite Cable you have there is *not* the Elite 22, because the clue is in the name; 22 refers to 22AWG silver. The older Molecule Elite 8-Wire used thinner wires (25AWG), hence why it is an 8-Wire.
 It will sonically be very close to the Molecule Elite 22 4-Wire (22AWG), which is near in size to the 8-Wire (25AWG) because of bigger wire gauge used per strand in the former.
  
 Peter will *NOT* be making *ANY* Molecule Elite 22 8-Wires, because that would be stupidly huge, bigger than Complement4 and Spore4 without shielding.
  
 Peter is thinking of getting rid of the 8-Wire line because, with the newer 22AWG copper and silver spools he has, he can make 4-Wire cables as big as older 8-Wire cables, and the sonic differences, though small, will be better.
 Also, because the 25AWG strands are thinner, they are perfect for IEM use, so 8-Wire IEM cables will still be available.
  
 The Elite 22 is also a Complement4 construction without the crazy shielding.
  
 In spite of all of this, Peter only took stock of a small batch of 22AWG copper and silver spools recently, and did field-tests with the closest of his customers, those he trusted. He did this to see if the new 22AWG wires were sonically better, easier to make, and commercially viable prior to commercial soft-launch.
 These spools are recent, so people who bought a Molecule Elite Silver 8-Wire Peptide would not have known about the Molecule Elite 22.
 Your cable might have been ordered a while back and being made before Peter even got the 22AWG spools.
  
 Bear in mind, all companies update and evolve their lines, and this can happen at the discretion of the manufacturer. Peter wasn't trying to swindle anyone; if the 22AWG cables were not good enough, there would be no Molecule Elite 22 Line. I personally know of some wicked cable spools Peter has had that are insane but not commercially viable, so they will most likely never see-the-light-of-day, never mind being sold to anyone.
  
 I would recommend contacting Peter and see if he can assist you with your cable if you wish to upgrade, but otherwise, to re-emphasis, your cable is not that far of sonically to the Elite 22.
  
 Hope this helps.
  
 Oh, just to add, those are some pretty cable you got there <3
  
  
 UPDATE:
 Edited the post regarding 8-Wire.


----------



## bmichels

theoneinyellow said:


> Not exactly, but to a degree yes.
> 
> The Molecule Elite Cable you have there is *not* the Elite 22, because the clue is in the name; 22 refers to 22AWG silver. The older Molecule Elite 8-Wire used thinner wires (25AWG), hence why it is an 8-Wire.
> It will sonically be very close to the Molecule Elite 22 4-Wire (22AWG), which is near in size to the 8-Wire (25AWG) because of bigger wire gauge used per strand in the former.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reply.
  
 I will stick to my curent cable which indeed sound already very very good, plus... I must confess that I prefer the "look" of the square 8 wires better than the 4 bigger wires


----------



## TheOneInYellow

bmichels said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I will stick to my curent cable which indeed sound already very very good, plus... I must confess that I prefer the "look" of the 8 wires better than the 4 bigger wires




No problem dude!

You already have one of the most insane silver OOT cables on the planet, and not only do they look gorgeous, they will sound effortless, grainless and holographic compared to almost any other cable out there.

Those cables are meant to last.

I own a Symbiote SP Fusion 8-Wire balanced cable for IEM use, and do like the look and feel of the square structure, but I personally prefer the bigger 4-Wire 22AWG gauge construction as it's more flexible than 8-Wire 25AWG and just as big.

In any case, enjoy them, post impressions, and more pics please!

(I'm going to amend my previous post to state 8-Wire IEM cables are staying. 22AWG strands is too big for IEM use, but 25AWG is fine).


----------



## scootermafia

Hey Bertrand,
  
 The 4 bigger wires thing is just an experiment, functionally the cables have the same amount of silver in each, just a different layout.  Some people will prefer 4 big wires, some will prefer 8, I may only offer 8 wire for IEM in the future as IEM benefits more from the more compact packing arrangement of the wires.


----------



## germay0653

scootermafia said:


> Hey Bertrand,
> 
> The 4 bigger wires thing is just an experiment, functionally the cables have the same amount of silver in each, just a different layout.  Some people will prefer 4 big wires, some will prefer 8, I may only offer 8 wire for IEM in the future as IEM benefits more from the more compact packing arrangement of the wires.


 

 FYI, the resulting "effective" gauge of 4 wires @ 22AWG or 8 wires of 25AWG is 16AWG!


----------



## onlychild

Portable end game reached, at least for the next few months  ; )
  
  
 DHC Molecule Elite 22 
 DHC Mini Complement4 
 RWAK380cu + RWcuAmp
 ALO CDM running Mullards
 Hifiman Edition X
 Fully Balanced


----------



## goldendarko

Wow. TOTL everything! So how's it sound?


----------



## fiascogarcia

onlychild said:


> Portable end game reached, at least for the next few months  ; )
> 
> 
> DHC Molecule Elite 22
> ...


 
 Very nice setup!  Is the mini Complement4 a silver or fusion?  Noticeable SQ enhancements with it?  Thanks!


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: onlychild






onlychild said:


> Portable end game reached, at least for the next few months  ; )
> 
> 
> DHC Molecule Elite 22
> ...


 
  


  
 That is a stunningly beautiful setup, gorgeous equipment and truly breathtaking cables!
  
 Yeah ok @onlychild, so you have a better setup than my Onkyo DP-X1 set to high gain, balanced ACG mode, connected directly to my DHC Molecule Elite 22 OCC Silver Litz (25AWG) balanced cable with aluminium body and silver carbon fibre Y-splitter. 
  
 I really want that ALO CDM, but I will be getting the Cavalli Audio Carbon in September, and hopefully a 2.5 mm to 2x 3-Pin XLR Complment4 Silver (or Elite 22 Silver) interconnect, as well as a 2.5 mm to 4-Pin ultrashort adapter.
  
 Anyway, again with poor lightning in my room, here's my setup tonight!
  

  
 <3
  
 Been playing with that and my Meze Headphones Classics 99 Walnut Silver all day!


----------



## onlychild

fiascogarcia said:


> Very nice setup!  Is the mini Complement4 a silver or fusion?  Noticeable SQ enhancements with it?  Thanks!




It's silver. Before I got it I was using 8-wire copper Plus sound audio balanced IC and I noticed it was too much warmth with the ALO CDM and was losing details and space vs playing straight out of RWak380cu Amp. The silver complement4 fixed that, incredibly neutral.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

onlychild said:


> It's silver. Before I got it I was using 8-wire copper Plus sound audio balanced IC and I noticed it was too much warmth with the ALO CDM and was losing details and space vs playing straight out of RWak380cu Amp. The silver complement4 fixed that, incredibly neutral.


 
  
 I mentioned in a big earlier post on this thread the perceived nature of colour and sound humans have, but generally yes, copper is warmer sounding.
  
 However, @onlychild nails the sound of the DHC Complement4 Silver (the DHC Molecule Elite 22 Silver that we both use is also a Complement4 but without the heavy shielding).
 The Silver cables we both use is neutral, but I would go further and say it's just pure holographic, effortless and grain free. I have never heard cables to lower so much in noise that it allows the music to play so truthfully.
  
 I think @onlychild and @mi will back me up on that.
  
 Peter is a ******* genius, just saying.


----------



## onlychild

goldendarko said:


> Wow. TOTL everything! So how's it sound?


 
  
 Incredible!!  Took me a while to get the right amount of warmth, detail, bass, highs, power, etc THAT I LIKE, basically the sound that I wanted.  The Edition X is what started it all!  The DHC cables is what helped me finish it/fine tune it.


----------



## Luvdac

Balanced cables for meze 99 classics....???? Forgive my not wanting to go thru the entire thread.....


----------



## goldendarko

luvdac said:


> Balanced cables for meze 99 classics....???? Forgive my not wanting to go thru the entire thread.....


 
 No.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

luvdac said:


> Balanced cables for meze 99 classics....???? Forgive my not wanting to go thru the entire thread.....







goldendarko said:


> No.




Actually, it's a maybe.

Peter of DHC has posted about this, and so have I.

I wrote about this topic earlier on the Meze 99 Classics thread (please read *that post*).

However, here's the important info for you guys from my post:



> "The Meze 99 Classics are, currently, an odd ball.
> There are currently no unbalanced cables designed for 99 Classics due to the very small entry bores on each earcup.
> Peter from DHC has posted a possible solution, and I believe he's working with Meze and myself to see what's possible, but nothing is concrete.
> 
> ...




Essentially, Peter is working on a solution, but there is no guarantee that it will work.
If it can't be done, then we will not see higher quality unbalanced or balanced cables for 99 Classics; nothing has been decided or offered at present.

Keep your eyes on here and the Meze thread.


----------



## goldendarko

theoneinyellow said:


> Actually, it's a maybe.
> 
> Peter of DHC has posted about this, and so have I.
> 
> ...


 
 I was actually more referring to how easy they were to drive, 103db Sensitivity & 32 ohm's so they shouldn't require the extra power balanced brings.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

goldendarko said:


> I was actually more referring to how easy they were to drive, 103db Sensitivity & 32 ohm's so they shouldn't require the extra power balanced brings.





That is true, and I touched upon that in my post too.
Unbalanced is a nuts, amazing, really awesome.

However, balanced isn't just about power, but potentially lower noise floor and greater clarity.

Take, for example, the Onkyo DP-X1.
It can run in full balanced mode (BTL: 2x DAC's/channel, 2x Amps/channel), or Active Control Ground mode (2x DAC's/channel, 1x Amp set to ground 0v, 1x amp for both Left and Right channels).
The latter has lower output power than BTL, but greater clarity due to lower noise floor.

So that's a potential of balanced gear, lower noise.
Of course, unbalanced systems can also have low noise if extremely well built, such as Pass Labs HPA-1.

Furthermore, whether unbalanced or balanced, who wouldn't want a superior copper, copper + silver, or pure silver cable for 99 Classics!


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah, even still, I wouldn't recommend balanced cables for headphones in the $300-$400 dollar range, half the time the cables will cost at least as much as the headphones and the gain won't be nearly as significant as with a higher end headphone. I would recommend to either get the Meze's and enjoy them as is, or use the extra money and invest in a higher end headphone, or spend it on a better amp. Just my opinion though.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

goldendarko said:


> Yeah, even still, I wouldn't recommend balanced cables for headphones in the $300-$400 dollar range, half the time the cables will cost at least as much as the headphones and the gain won't be nearly as significant as with a higher end headphone. I would recommend to either get the Meze's and enjoy them as is, or use the extra money and invest in a higher end headphone, or spend it on a better amp. Just my opinion though.


 
  
 I'm sorry for the long delay in my reply... 
  
 Though I agree investing in an aftermarket cable can be expensive, and it may seem extreme to spend more on a cable than the headphone itself, bear in mind that a good portion of the audio industry is based on pushing equipment to their best (to whatever you find to be the musical to you), from expensive cables to DAC's, amps, etc.
 This is no different for headphones.
  
 I wrote an extensive article regarding this, please read this link *here*.
  
 I'll quote one line from that article post here:
  


> "However, for me the cost of cable is not relative to the cost of the headphone. If I can maximise the potential of a certain headphone as far as I can, then I don't mind pouring in the investment to do so." by @TheOneInYellow


 
  
  
 Of course this is my opinion, but I feel that once you have found a headphone you enjoy, why not max it's capabilities with the best cable you can, giving you years of enjoyment with any gear you use or test?
  
 On the other hand, that thinking is expensive, but this is Head-Fi afterall 
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## goldendarko

Sure but I'm just saying in general if you can get a great headphone with a stock cable or a mid level headphone with a high end cable you're still better off with a better headphone.


----------



## Whazzzup

goldendarko said:


> Sure but I'm just saying in general if you can get a great headphone with a stock cable or a mid level headphone with a high end cable you're still better off with a better headphone.



Ill agree with this, quality cables are the fondant of the cake as a metaphore, and to exemplify its taste, the cake inside should be of high quality first. For maximum pleasure. Well thank goodness its nearly dinner time in passau now, i worked up some apetite.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Classics Quote: 





goldendarko said:


> Sure but I'm just saying in general if you can get a great headphone with a stock cable or a mid level headphone with a high end cable you're still better off with a better headphone.


 
  
  


whazzzup said:


> Ill agree with this, quality cables are the fondant of the cake as a metaphore, and to exemplify its taste, the cake inside should be of high quality first. For maximum pleasure. Well thank goodness its nearly dinner time in passau now, i worked up some apetite.


 
  
 That is the alternative to my thinking.
  
 I believe both are correct, but it all depends on what you prefer to do, and your own finances.
  
 For example, as I wrote in my link posted above, some users only have finances for certain headphones, and may buy a headphone now, then a cable at a later date. Sure, they could sell the headphone and use the cash for the cable to get another headphone, but that is just one, very good idea.
 I do believe that is usually the correct way to go forward in this hobby for many Head-Fi'ers too.
 It is something I did for a long time, but no longer.
  
 However, for some users, the headphone they invested in might have multiple applications, suits their lifestyle, so purchasing an expensive cable to max the performance of said headphone may be preferable to that user than finding an alternative headphone of greater sonics that matches their lifestyle. I fall into this group.
  
 So I'll now use myself as an example.
 My Audeze EL-8 Titanium, with the insane DHC Molecule Elite 22 OCC Silver Litz (24AWG) 4-Wire balanced cable, is great for at home and away, being my ultimate TOTL high-fidelity audiophile headphone for both applications. However, I will only take this as a portable setup if I am taking my (Timbuk2) messenger bag and official Audeze EL-8 case.
 My Meze Headphones 99 Classics (Walnut Silver) is great for primarily portable use, especially when I am not taking my messenger bag, but also as an alternative headphone when I am at home. (I didn't want a similar sounding headphone to the EL-8 Ti, hence why I did not pick the Audeze Sine and, via Meze Headphones direct, got the 99 Classics).
  
 The EL-8 Ti is $800, and DHC Molecule Elite 22 is $1100.
 Added together, yes, I can invest $1900 into another can, but there are not many cans that have the features that the EL-8 Ti does and suits my needs. Furthermore, headphones around $1900 may not be suitable for outdoor or transportable use.
  
 My Meze 99 Classics is $309, but I am currently using stock cables. I am working with DHC to get a Molecule Elite 22 Silver 4-Wire balanced cable for the 99 Classics; I do not expect anyone else to go so far, but I am crazy! That cable will be around $1000.
 Once again, I could invest the cost of both ($1309) into another headphone, but what other headphones around that price matches the light ergonomics and sound for portable use?
  
 Thus, each headphone are a permanent addition to my home and portable setups, and I don't mind getting the best cables for each.
  
 I am not going to find many headphones that would equal or better either of those cans at either their respective prices, aesthetics, features and sonics for both at home and away applications when also including the cost of expensive aftermarket cables.
  
 I also don't expect to get any other headphones in the near future either, as I planned carefully headphones to use for the long run.
 That said, if I am going for any other headphones, I will now only look at the TOTL headphones in the world: Mr Speakers Ether C or Ether Electrostatic, Audeze 2016 LCD-4 200 Ohm, Noble Audio K10 CIEM, Focal Utopia, etc.
  
 A lot of time, research, and investment was poured into the above, and my home setup is just missing two pieces of gear (Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon and associated DHC interconnect cables). Combined with my Onkyo DP-X1 and SubPac S2 seatback tactile bass system, I am creating a very specific immersive sound system via headphones.
 The EL-8 Ti and 99 Classics (alongside AKG K 712 for gaming) fit this setup, or with just DP-X1 for away use.
 I envisage a very long time of use with this setup with little changes (maybe DAP changes but we shall see).
 Once this setup is complete, I can look forward into investing into top tier, summit-fi headphones and summit-fi cables too. 
  
 It is a choice to each user, but I'll say this; worthiness is different to each person, and when you have found something of worth to you that fits your needs, do all you can to maximise your happiness.
  
 Once again, this is a personal opinion, and is certainly not the only one. It's just that I am completely bonkers, but I didn't do any of the above without real thinking and research, having the support of this forum and my audio friends.
  
 ^^


----------



## goldendarko

TheOneInYellow, we are gonna have to agree to disagree on this one. I know you've given a lot of great of advice to users on these forums so I just wanted to offer my counterbalance opinion.
  
 I've always gone by the rule that you should spend about 15-30% of the cost of the headphones on cabling. The amount of sound quality increase to be had from cable improvements is relatively small compared to upgrading to a higher end headphone. So for example, you spent about $1900 on the Audeze EL-8/Molecule 22 combo. For that price you can basically get a brand new LCD-3, or, if willing to buy used, an LCD-3 with a reasonably priced cable like the WyWires Red cable for example. Having heard/owned both, I can say for sure no matter what cable you use with the EL-8, it's never going to sound as excellent as the LCD-3. Same thing can be said about the Meze 99/Molecule 22 combo. For that price ($1300) you could pick up something like the Ether C or LCD-X used. I don't care what cable you slap on the Meze, it's not going to surpass the sound quality of the Ether C or an LCD-X.
  
 Now I understand your point about if the headphones you own are the ones you plan on keeping long term and you have no plans to upgrade, but I've been around Head-Fi long enough, and have told myself that enough times to know that it's just never true, at least for me. You can look at my gear list to see that, just about everything on there at some point was "my precious". And even if you are sure that you have no plans to upgrade, I would still urge people to stick to the 15-30% rule. There just isn't enough to gain to be had just in cables alone, and this is coming from someone who owns the Comp4 myself, the difference between it an my previous cable (WyWires Red) is honestly pretty small, despite the cost. I even did a blind test while my brother was out here to see if he could hear the difference between the Comp4 & Stock Cables on my HE1000's and he had a tough time hearing a difference, though in fairness this is not his hobby so he doesn't really know what to listen for.
  
 Anyway, I'd just urge people to use value judgement when choosing headphone cables. Yes, I am a believer that they can make a positive difference, but even I know that the difference is relatively small in comparison to the differences between gear (headphones/amps/DACS).
  
 Also, I meant to ask, why not just get an adapter for the Meze's if you already own the Molecule 22? Peter was able to do something similar for me with my DHC Comp 4 cable, I got adapters for my LCD-3's so I can use it with them and my HE1000 and only had to pay for 1 cable. It seems like taking the time to switch out the cable is worth saving about $1000?


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: goldendarko






goldendarko said:


> TheOneInYellow, we are gonna have to agree to disagree on this one. I know you've given a lot of great of advice to users on these forums so I just wanted to offer my counterbalance opinion.
> 
> I've always gone by the rule that you should spend about 15-30% of the cost of the headphones on cabling. The amount of sound quality increase to be had from cable improvements is relatively small compared to upgrading to a higher end headphone. So for example, you spent about $1900 on the Audeze EL-8/Molecule 22 combo. For that price you can basically get a brand new LCD-3, or, if willing to buy used, an LCD-3 with a reasonably priced cable like the WyWires Red cable for example. Having heard/owned both, I can say for sure no matter what cable you use with the EL-8, it's never going to sound as excellent as the LCD-3. Same thing can be said about the Meze 99/Molecule 22 combo. For that price ($1300) you could pick up something like the Ether C or LCD-X used. I don't care what cable you slap on the Meze, it's not going to surpass the sound quality of the Ether C or an LCD-X.
> 
> ...






Thank you for the honesty dude, it's good and refreshing.

I will say that I think you missed quiet a few bits of my post.
I went to great lengths to stress how and why I did what I did, and based on your reply, that may have been missed or misunderstood.

Before I begin, this is a long reply.
That is not because I am trying to be a pain (I hope), difficult, or deliberate. I write like this to genuinely help others, to show other audiophiles how Head-Fi'ers similar to myself think, work and interact in the audiophile arena, and give alternative view points.
I do not expect others to follow or agree, but maybe find a new idea, something interesting, or learn something new, on their own personal journey of audio.

Indeed, in some ways, this post is a reflection of my journey, my goals, my passion.

I hope it is, at least, enjoyable ^^

---

So, to reiterate upon my last post and expand, I shall start with what I am trying to achieve for my audio Nirvana:


 *Portable headphones.*
This would have been Audeze Sine, but because of the Audeze EL-8 Titanium + DHC Elite 22, and because I didn't want another similar sounding headphone, I nearly skipped this category.
Meze Headphones 99 Classics was a surprise (blame Meze  ha ha), and fills this category. I shall try to get the best cable for it for the ultimate portable headphone combo.
Once done, I consider this setup complete, and do not envisage to upgrade this category for a significant amount of time.


 *Dual Portable/At Home Headphones.*
This is the Audeze EL-8 Titanium + DHC Molecule Elite 22 Silver 4-Wire balanced cable.
I consider this setup complete, and do not envisage to upgrade this category for a significant amount of time.


 *Summit-fi Headphones.*
My final project, to get at least two of the world's best end-game summit-fi headphones, closed-back and open-backed.
This project has yet to commence (working on getting my desktop setup complete first) and may take a long while before I initiate it.
This is an incomplete project with no time frame at present and will commence in the future. Unless I somehow acquire ungodly amounts of finance weeeeeeee.


Ok, so, regarding cost, yes, at $1900 that I spent on EL-8 Ti + DHC Elite 22, I could have gotten an Audeze 2016 LCD-3 (ignoring all previous discontinued models). 
However, the 2016 LCD-3 is neither:


 Closed back
 Transportable
 Swivel earcups
 Quiet possibly the most advanced pseudo-portable/transportable headphones currently.

The EL-8 Titanium is all of those above (and so is the 2016 EL-8 CB, as both have the same internal updated drivers).

Therefore, I am not talking about the best sounding headphone for dollar/pound (I'm from the UK, or whatever that means anymore...).
If I were, we wouldn't be having this conversation (because you are correct in most of your counterbalance).

What my discussion was: if I found a headphone that was high-end for its purpose, and wish to use a cable to reduce the most amount of noise possible, and have the best electrical conductivity, then I will invest into such a scenario.

Before I go further, allow me to refer to an earlier post I wrote on this thread *here*.
In summary, cables, to me, have two goals:


 Reduce noise and external noise
 Be an excellent conductor of electricity

With that in mind, yes other manufacturers do make excellent cables, and as wrote in my post in that link, I have a number of manufacturers who I think are amazing and honest with cable manufacturing.
However, my goal is not to have the best 'sounding' cable, but the best cable that reduces as much noise as possible, and has incredible electrical conductivity.
As both the DHC Complement4 and Spore4 cables are far too extreme for portable or transportable use, I elected for Peter's third TOTL cable, the Molecule Elite 22, which is actually a Complement4 cable without extra shielding and more flexibility anyway!
For me, by using this cable, I never need to think of upgrading any higher for the EL-8 again, ever.
The same is a possibility for the Meze 99 Classics.

This should also address the other extremely valid point you made; that the cost of a headphone cable to that of a headphone should be a percentage of total cost and relative overall.
For many, I agree, this should be relative, and in many cases not exceed the cost of the cans.
Yet as you can see from my opinions on cables, I have a wildly differing, alternative viewpoint: a cable to me should be treated as an extension of a headphone, and I wish to have the lowest noise and highest conductivity cable for whatever headphone I use on a long-term basis.
In some ways, I will never buy anything but the best cable for a headphone going forward, as long as that cable reflects said headphone (thus, if a headphone is portable or transportable, then a flexible cable is prudent).

Ok, so, to explain:
I am not trying to get the best headphones in the world at a specific price point.
I am trying to get the best headphone experience in very specific categories of headphones (portable only, transportable only, home only), and each category I treat separately, and invest in separately, including cables.

Now, for the obvious: my EL-8 Titanium with DHC Molecule Elite 22 Silver will never beat a 2016 LCD-3 in sound quality, but that was never my goal or intention at all either.
My goal was to have the best sounding headphones away-from-home and at home, for which the combo above achieved. The 2016 LCD-3 is never going to beat those requirements (needs dedicated amp/not easy to drive, sound leakage so non-commutable/at home use only, cannot rest earpads against body, not easy to pack away, etc).
So, in the category of pseudo-portable high-end headphones ie transportable, the EL-8 Titanium met that goal, and remains untouchable in this one specific category for me. Thus, I wanted this headphone to perform at its best with excellent signal wires and the least amount of noise on such wires.
This makes my EL-8 Titanium + DHC Elite 22 amongst the highest performing transportable headphones in the world.
That was my my goal.

My next point is regarding using DHC tails, something you mentioned and is a great idea.
It is an elegant solution, however the issue is two fold.
The EL-8 series (both 2015 and 2016) uses propriety Zync connectors. It is difficult to work with. This was a one-off cable for me, and at the time I had no intention of getting another headphone below this one for portable use.
The Meze 99 Classics was therefore a complete surprise, aided by Meze, and during our relationship I found a home for them, so I decided to own a pair. Unfortunately the earcup jacks are incredibly small bored, and Meze, myself and DHC are working on a solution (Peter has posted on FB a mod that should allow custom cables from anyone to work with 99 Classics). As I ordered and Peter was then building my EL-8 Elite 22 cable prior to 99 Classics even being a consideration months ago, there isn't a way to comfortably modify my current Elite 22 to have tails without extreme work and time. Peter and I are working on a separate Elite 22 cable project for the 99 Classics.

Going back a bit, though I have no need to use balanced silver cables with 99 Classics, I wish to do so, and wish to have the best highest performing portable cans on the planet for when the EL-8 Ti + Elite 22 is too much to carry (ie when I'm not using my messenger bag).

Regarding not upgrading any further, again I went to great lengths to explain my position, but I shall rephrase.
I never said I will never upgrade at all; this is what I meant:

Unless I find greater portable and/or transportable headphones (the first two categories as stated at the beginning of this post) than either 99 Classics and EL-8 Titanium, I am not upgrading these specific categories of portable/transportable headphones.
In this regard, I have achieved getting the best, sonically differing portable and transportable cans that I can (with cables), and I am not seeking to upgrade further in those categories for a very long time.

I will and am going to purchase new headphones for home use exclusively. Such headphones will now be end-game; no more steps.
I will buy the best cables for such headphones as well, most likely Complement4 (Spore4 is too unwieldy).



I know this is a long post, but I sincerely hope that this explains the journey and goals I am personally trying to achieve, and how far I am willing to go.


If you have read all of this, I am genuinely humbled; thank you from the bottom of my heart (hugs)!

^^

(Btw, if you quote me, put my quote into spoiler tags...I do talk a lot  ).


----------



## goldendarko

I get what you are saying, you were looking for a portable setup and not TOTL cans. My point was simply that people looking to get after market cables should look to spend between 15-30% of the cost of the headphones on cables.
  
 For example, your meze's are one third the price of THE CABLE!!! I'm sorry but that's just insane to me. Like I said before, it's your money so I have no say in what you decide to do with it, I just don't want to see newer head-fi'ers thinking that you need to spend $1000 on a cable to max out the performance on a $300 dollar headphone, it is completely unneccassary and I highly doubt you would notice the diffrence between a $100 dollar cable and a $1000 dollar cable because ultimately the headphone will be holding back the system in that case.


----------



## germay0653

goldendarko said:


> I get what you are saying, you were looking for a portable setup and not TOTL cans. My point was simply that people looking to get after market cables should look to spend between 15-30% of the cost of the headphones on cables.
> 
> For example, your meze's are one third the price of THE CABLE!!! I'm sorry but that's just insane to me. Like I said before, it's your money so I have no say in what you decide to do with it, I just don't want to see newer head-fi'ers thinking that you need to spend $1000 on a cable to max out the performance on a $300 dollar headphone, it is completely unneccassary and I highly doubt you would notice the diffrence between a $100 dollar cable and a $1000 dollar cable because ultimately the headphone will be holding back the system in that case.


 

 One more piece to the cable puzzle is the fact that you can, more often then not, use the high end cable with whatever cans you plan to purchase in the future by using an adapter or having the cable re-terminated.  I plan on using the Comp 4 I have with a newer headphone purchase down the road. The TH900 I couple it with is a damn good can but it's certainly not the best.
  
 Neither opinion is wrong and you both offer great advice but it all boils down, as both of you have said, to rational perspective, choice and finances.


----------



## goldendarko

Speaking of the TH-900 I've got one coming on Friday. Does Peter make adapters for it with the Comp4? I can't find anything on the website.


----------



## germay0653

goldendarko said:


> Speaking of the TH-900 I've got one coming on Friday. Does Peter make adapters for it with the Comp4? I can't find anything on the website.


 

 Yes, he uses  a slight modification to his Triple Threat Adapters. 
  
 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=37
  
 Short tail, one end he hardwires to the drivers with Audeze male 4-pin mini XLR's at the other end.  He can then make the main cable with female 4-pin mini XLR's on one end and whatever connector you want to connect to the headamp.  Email him, he'd be glad to help you I'm sure.
  
 Wait, I just saw you have the MKII's.  You're going to have to email him to see if he has that type of connector for his cables.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

Spoiler: goldendarko and germay0653 quotes:






goldendarko said:


> I get what you are saying, you were looking for a portable setup and not TOTL cans. My point was simply that people looking to get after market cables should look to spend between 15-30% of the cost of the headphones on cables.
> 
> For example, your meze's are one third the price of THE CABLE!!! I'm sorry but that's just insane to me. Like I said before, it's your money so I have no say in what you decide to do with it, I just don't want to see newer head-fi'ers thinking that you need to spend $1000 on a cable to max out the performance on a $300 dollar headphone, it is completely unneccassary and I highly doubt you would notice the diffrence between a $100 dollar cable and a $1000 dollar cable because ultimately the headphone will be holding back the system in that case.







germay0653 said:


> One more piece to the cable puzzle is the fact that you can, more often then not, use the high end cable with whatever cans you plan to purchase in the future by using an adapter or having the cable re-terminated.  I plan on using the Comp 4 I have with a newer headphone purchase down the road. The TH900 I couple it with is a damn good can but it's certainly not the best.
> 
> Neither opinion is wrong and you both offer great advice but it all boils down, as both of you have said, to rational perspective, choice and finances.







Thank you germay0653!

That's an advantage that I didn't post but you are correct. Having the Elite 22 will give me a long set of years with reterminations if necessary.

You are spot on about differing opinions, and that was the underlying theme of my post:


 Some audiophiles prefer to have great cables in relation to cost of headphones for their enjoyment


 Some audiophiles want *THE* best cables for headphones regardless of the overall cost (based on research and knowledge for said audiophiles personal happiness, not for for ego or showing off).
For such audiophiles, best may mean different things, but I've exhaustively explained my stance on what I consider a best cable to be.


 There are also those in between the two extremes too, or have gear that is too difficult or expensive to modify for aftermarket cable use, or simply enjoy stock cables.

I should add, the idea of getting an an aftermarket cable for headphones is extreme unto itself, so we must be the sane bunch tee hee x

To goldendarko, I really don't disagree with your posts except in two areas:
Getting these insane cables is not, for me, about differences between them and lower cost options, but reassurance and guarantee that the expensive cables I have will never be the weakest link in any audio chain I use.
With lower noise floor, I gain claritym. With better electrical conductivity, better transient and sonic response.
Yet those are a bonus. It would be my source, amplifier, and transducer that could be weak or strong links in my chain of gear. I am just eliminating cables as being the weakest link for all future projects I undertake. Not going to lie, they also look beautiful!  
Add germay0653 point that such cables can also be used on other headphones with mild modification too.
That is my reasoning.

More so, I don't think giving out percentages help; rather to those audiophiles who want to balance the cost of cables to headphones, go with your gut feeling, finances, advice on here, and the cable maker.
As a rule of thumb, many audiophiles spend a fraction on cables relative to cost of headphones, but match that with what you determine value to mean to you.

I will echo what goldendarko has said to those who read this particular topic; you don't have to spend much on cables to enjoy your headphones at all. You may not need to spend anything! 
However, consider your finances and goals, do lots of research, and make contact with aftermarket cable makers for further advice.
My way of thinking is very extreme, only a handful of audiophiles will go as far as I have done, but that is simply my personal journey. Yours most likely will be different.

Create your own journeys, and share to others!

^^


(P.S. I am working with Peter to create a DHC Molecule Elite 22 Silver 4-Wire Triple Threat Meze 99 Classics balanced cable, terminated in 2.5 mm balanced jack for adapter use. That should give me greater flexibility for the future!).

[Edited post lightly for greater readability...I hope...].


----------



## goldendarko

Well put, just goes to show there are plenty of ways to achieve the goal of great sound quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just curious, I know you said you are still looking into your high end home setup, what is some of the gear you've been considering?


----------



## scootermafia

I've heard TH900 MK2 is not a good fit for HD650 plugs so I'm not supporting it right now.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

goldendarko said:


> Well put, just goes to show there are plenty of ways to achieve the goal of great sound quality
> 
> Just curious, I know you said you are still looking into your high end home setup, what is some of the gear you've been considering?




Thank you dude, that means a lot ^^

Put real effort into these last few posts so thank you to all who have read and gave feedback! 

My high-end home setup consists of (and what I'm shortly acquiring) as follows:


 Onkyo DP-X1 digital audio player (as source)


 Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon (arriving in September) with AudioQuest power cable


 Double Helix Cables interconnect (Molecule Elite 22 Silver or Complement4 Silver, between DP-X1 and Carbon). This will be available around the time of Liquid Carbon being available to deliver


 Audeze EL-8 Titanium headphones (with Double Helix Cables Molecule Elite 22 OCC Silver Litz 22AWG 4-Wire balanced cable)


 Meze Headphones 99 Classics Walnut Silver (possible DHC Molecule Elite 22 cable, unknown)


 Heir Audio 4.Ai in-ear monitors (with DHC Molecule Symbiote Fusion 8-Wire balanced cable)


 AKG K 712 headphones (with DHC Prototype Molecule Copper 24AWG cable)


 SubPac S2 seatback tactile bass system


As for TOTL headphones, on my radar is Audeze 2016 LCD-4 200 Ohm, Mr Speakers Ether C, Noble Audio K10 CIEM (and yes, each will have a balanced DHC cable terminated in 2.5 mm jack).
However, I'm not financing any of those above, so new headphones could come out and replace this list.


*EDIT:*
Forgot to add that DHC interconnects are a later acquirement, and my SubPac S2, on this list; sos...


----------



## goldendarko

Nice setup, Yeah I'd like to check out the LCD-4 eventually, if it was 3k I would swing it but 4k is just a bit too much for one pair of headphones right now. I can say the Ether C is an excellent headphone, best closed back one I've heard yet. Just make sure you prefer a neutral sound signature because that's exactly what it's going to give you. I will be pitting it against the TH-900 this weekend to see which TOTL closed back headphone reigns supreme!


----------



## hfflt

> My way of thinking is very extreme, only a handful of audiophiles will go as far as I have done, but that is simply my personal journey.


 
  
 I wholeheartedly agree on you, buddy! I do also enjoy maximizing performance of my current gear, even if this is not so high-end equipment (for this moment).
  
 Here is mine HD598's and iFi iDAC2 rocking completely overkilled pure silver cables.


----------



## TheOneInYellow

goldendarko said:


> Nice setup, Yeah I'd like to check out the LCD-4 eventually, if it was 3k I would swing it but 4k is just a bit too much for one pair of headphones right now. I can say the Ether C is an excellent headphone, best closed back one I've heard yet. Just make sure you prefer a neutral sound signature because that's exactly what it's going to give you. I will be pitting it against the TH-900 this weekend to see which TOTL closed back headphone reigns supreme!


 
  
  
 Oh I can't wait to read your thoughts comparing to those titanic TOTL closed back's! I'll be honest, the Fostex TH-900 nearly won me over with the Urushi lacquer and now detachable cables!
  
 However, I love both musical and neutral cans (which, to me, _are_ musical), but not clinical. The Mr Speakers Ether C, based on what I've read, is exactly that, neutral, but not clinical.
  
 Why I elected to skip the Audeze 2016 LCD-XC is because I do see myself as getting the Audeze 2016 LCD-4 200 Ohm, love the Audeze bass thwack pressure, and didn't want too many Audeze headphones; I am amorphous with gear and like different sonic presentations.
 Furthermore, the Ether C is lighter than any LCD-XC model; a big plus.
  
 However, I could say that the 2016 LCD-4 is itself a tad neutral, so maybe the Fostex TH-900 MkII is better?
  
 But then the Ether C is also perfect for gaming with a AntLion ModMic 4.0 attachment....
  
 GRR, decisions!
  
 By the way, I'm not thinking of HiFiMan HE-1000, which at one time was my end-game headphone I wanted, because the build doesn't scream to me that great for what it costs. 
  
 None of this matters because I am a long-way off financing anything around £2000 - £3000 for TOTL headphones.
 However, if I was financing for a TOTL, the first headphone would be the Noble Audio K10 custom in-ear monitors, even over Empire Ears. The Noble Audio are artisan pieces of gear, and according to nearly every review, have a coherent sound.
  
 If you could distill all my tastes in audio gear, that's what I am looking for, coherence (this is why I love the updated and re-voiced Audeze EL-8 series; they are now coherent)! Ditto the Meze 99 Classics, even though not technical headphones, the music sounds like it is from a single source overall.
  
 So, any TOTL headphones I get must have that organic coherent quality.
  
 That's what worried me about the (older) TH-900 and LCD-XC, and partially worries me regarding 2016 LCD-4.
 The Ether C doesn't worry me, I think they really are coherent.
  
 ...
  
 Wait...
 ...
 ....
 .....
 ......
 .......hmm...think I answered my own question on what TOTL closed backs I want; *Noble K10 CIEM* and *Mr Speakers Ether C*.
  
 Good job Yellow and @*goldendarko*
  
 <3
  
  


hfflt said:


> I wholeheartedly agree on you, buddy! I do also enjoy maximizing performance of my current gear, even if this is not so high-end equipment (for this moment).
> 
> Here is mine HD598's and iFi iDAC2 rocking completely overkilled pure silver cables.


 
  
*OMGG* is that a Complement4!?!?!?!?
  
 And that's awesome dude!
  
 At least you know it's not your cables that are gonna cause any issues in that setup, and they will last you for years (6 months in this hobby...godamit Head-Fi...).
  
 Must be a fantastic sounding rig 
  
 Btw, get the iFi Audio iUSBPower 3.0, but use that same dual-headed USB you have there: have the data-head from PC, power-head to iUSBPower 3.0, and the last USB connection to DAC (or iPurifier 2.0 then DAC), which I assume is the Micro iDSD.
 (I own the older iFi Audio Gemini, iUSBPower and iPurifier, but now that I have the Onkyo DP-X1 I am not currently using a laptop as source. This eliminates me needing to get a DAC too, again, for now).
  
 Just a suggestion ^^


----------



## nevin

OK. I finally have chance (pardon my laziness) to test the two cables: Comp4 Silver and Elite 22awg Silver. As said before I have both cables adapted for IEM use. 
  
 More cableporns first, if you like?
  
 Elite22:

  
 CIEM 2-pin connectors, the R-side has a red ring on it:

  
 The Honeycomb silver splitter. You can definitely feel the weight when using it with Elite22. I'm not saying the splitter is heavy, it's just the Elite22 is relatively lightweight. 

  
 The new TRRS 2.5mm connector.

  
 It's much smaller in size compared to what being used for Comp4.

  
 And the "bigger" brother, Comp4 Silver:

  
 The lovely, black-colour-matched CIEM connectors:
  
  
 Another size comparison between the two cables:

  
 Currently I am using the cables with Noble Audio K10 (that @TheOneInYellow wants) and AK100 II, and various high resolution music files:

  
 Now comes the very short impression. @TheOneInYellow had already covered the differences in between the two cables in previous posts. In short, the silver wires, the bundling method, the carbon core are all the same. However, the Elite22 doesn't have the shielding and damping materials the Comp4 has. This actually allow the Elite22 to have a much smaller diameter than the bigger brother. In my application to use them for IEM, the size reduction is very much appreciated, not to mention it's a lot softer as well. Hence more comfortable to wear over the ears.
  
 Now comes the question, are there any (subjective-) sonic differences due to the lacking damping/shielding materials? I was quite skeptical, firstly, my gears are not TOTL (except maybe K10), and they are definitely not headphone/desktop level equipments where these cables are intended for (at least the Comp4); Secondly, both cables are pretty top-end and similar, I imagine the difference could be less than 10%. Would the combinations reveal any differences between the two cables? 
  
 Surprisingly, there IS a difference! Both cables present the mid/treble very nice. On some occasions, the Elite22 is more air-ly and relax. It's like you have a larger room with more air to breath (Not corresponding to soundstage, though). On the other hand, the Comp4 gives you a deeper and wider soundstage than Elite22, with a tad more meaty and controlled sound. To exaggerate, Elite22 is the younger sister who is more energetic, easily excited and eager to present. While Comp4 is like an elder brother, calmer, with more experience and skills to present the same thing. 
  
 Landing back on the ground, the differences isn't that dramatic if I'm not A/B testing the two cables repetitively, so YMMV. To me, once I know where to find them, it's getting noticeable.


----------



## zachawry

nevin said:


> OK. I finally have chance (pardon my laziness) to test the two cables: Comp4 Silver and Elite 22awg Silver. As said before I have both cables adapted for IEM use.
> 
> And the "bigger" brother, Comp4 Silver:
> 
> ...


 
  
 You use the C4 for IEMS?! Wow! How is that ergonomically?


----------



## nevin

goldendarko said:


> .... I just don't want to see newer head-fi'ers thinking that you need to spend $1000 on a cable to max out the performance on a $300 dollar headphone....


 
  
 To a certain extends, I agree on you. Cable does have an effect on the signal path but the effect is limited. It is probably around 10% to 15% max for a very good cable. It would be far more easily justify to invest a better amplifier, a better source, or even some high resolution music.
  
 However, when you want to extract that last 10% in a good way (well, not getting the sound worse), my experience in the audio world told me it will going to be costly, in an unfathomable way.


----------



## nevin

zachawry said:


> You use the C4 for IEMS?! Wow! How is that ergonomically?


 

 It is usable, but you can feel the cables are there on your ears for the first few minutes, then you dive into the music haven and forget it :-D.
  
 I would definitely not recommend it if you plan to wear it for sport activities. Walking, fine, jogging for example, I don't think so.


----------



## mikemercer

onlychild said:


> Portable end game reached, at least for the next few months  ; )
> 
> 
> DHC Molecule Elite 22
> ...


 
 SCHWEET!!
 That rig looks CLEAN...
  
 Just when Peters given me yet another level of musical engagement  - he drops something that blows me away AGAIN! Thanks for bringin' me SO MUCH closer to the SINE's sonic potential!!!!
  
 and I'm really proud of the job @TheOneInYellow has been doing sharing his DHC experiences! He's been a valued reader, and his unwavering support and energy have meant a great deal to me.
 PLUS: That he took the chance and trusted me when it came to DHC - as I know Peters leads aren't cheap - well, it's amazing to see and hear him get the same results I did!!!!
  
 I'm doing a column ASAP about DHC, as I've been an evangelist for years now - and Peters headphone cables are my personal Top Reference - so it's time to dedicate some space just for his products.
 Ray Kimber was VERY impressed with Peters work (not-knowing it was his at the time) when I brought a bunch of his cable to Canlanta for Questyle.
 And Joe Reynolds was also impressed - calling Peter an "audio artisan" - pretty F_____in cool.
  
 This new DHC for my SINE seemed to aid in lifting what sounded like a veiling of low end extension and lower mid-band w/ the stock cable. The sound, which didn't seem flat before DHC - sounded so lively and dynamic - the mids opened-up so much it sounded like a new headphone!!  Especially after the cans themselves seem to break in around 250 hours...
  
 + staging got wider, and even deeper!! - same amp/source - ALL THAT - 

 AMAZING Peter!!


----------



## meomap

Hi all,

Would anybody know if DHC ever do any discount for their products like Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## Whazzzup

meomap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would anybody know if DHC ever do any discount for their products like Thanksgiving or Christmas?



Have not seen a seasonal sale yet. There may be specific items. Wait times, backlog orders are fact at dhc.


----------



## mikemercer

now I can't do SINE without DHC


----------



## Cotnijoe

whazzzup said:


> meomap said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


 
  
 Peter has usually done some black friday promotions in the past


----------



## meomap

Hi,

Does Peter ever do a special adapter like hd600 to 3.5 mm or Lemon to 3.5 mm? Would like to think about getting Silver Comp4 and use for all three HP like HD600, Focal Elear, and Focal Utopia(in near future)? That would be an endgame for me.


----------



## Thenazgul

Does the compliment-4 really add sound-quality value compared to the stock HD800S cable? Is it worth about 1000 dollars?


----------



## goldendarko

Yes it adds a noticable improvement in sound quality. Is it worth $1000 dollars, no not IMO. That being said I still own it because I can afford it and it's the best cable I've found yet. But it's not much better than other cables I've tried that are like a third the price either. Value is not what DHC is all about IMO. They are about the best sound quality possible IMO.


----------



## Thenazgul

goldendarko said:


> Yes it adds a noticable improvement in sound quality. Is it worth $1000 dollars, no not IMO. That being said I still own it because I can afford it and it's the best cable I've found yet. But it's not much better than other cables I've tried that are like a third the price either. Value is not what DHC is all about IMO. They are about the best sound quality possible IMO.


 
 Well, I have to make a tough decision. Either buy a special Trading Card Game mount (Spectral Tiger) in World of Warcraft (Game which I play for 11-years and I am a collector) or that cable .


----------



## goldendarko

thenazgul said:


> Well, I have to make a tough decision. Either buy a special Trading Card Game mount (Spectral Tiger) in World of Warcraft (Game which I play for 11-years and I am a collector) or that cable .


 
 Well seeing as this is real, and that isn't, should be a pretty easy decision to make


----------



## Thenazgul

goldendarko said:


> Well seeing as this is real, and that isn't, should be a pretty easy decision to make


 
 Haha, screw those extra-pixels in game I guess .
  
 But the quality on the bass/mids and highs do increase with that cable? Also about the connectors. Are they a bit stiffer (bigger) than the stock connectors.
 I find quit a lot of movement in the stock connectors.


----------



## goldendarko

thenazgul said:


> Haha, screw those extra-pixels in game I guess .
> 
> But the quality on the bass/mids and highs do increase with that cable? Also about the connectors. Are they a bit stiffer (bigger) than the stock connectors.
> I find quit a lot of movement in the stock connectors.


 
 Yeah, just teasing you, if anyone knows anything about having to explain purchasing decisions that others won't understand, it's audiophiles. 
  
 The connectors are high quality with the Comp4, thought I never really had an issue with the original cable. The main difference for me was an increase in clarity, it really just sounds more clean and euphoric with the Comp4. It's almost not really than noticable until you use it for a while and try going back to the stock cable after you've adjusted to the sound of the Comp4. At least thats how it was in my case anyway.


----------



## Thenazgul

goldendarko said:


> Yeah, just teasing you, if anyone knows anything about having to explain purchasing decisions that others won't understand, it's audiophiles.
> 
> The connectors are high quality with the Comp4, thought I never really had an issue with the original cable. The main difference for me was an increase in clarity, it really just sounds more clean and euphoric with the Comp4. It's almost not really than noticable until you use it for a while and try going back to the stock cable after you've adjusted to the sound of the Comp4. At least thats how it was in my case anyway.


 
 So a increase in soundstage I guess? Not much noticed on extra bass? Some people talk about sub-bass distortion on the HD800S. Does it fix that a bit?

 Do they have a adapter from Balanced XLR to 1/4 6.3MM for example btw? The reason I ask is because my current amp supports only 6.3 1/4. But for future reference I might wanna go to a balance connection.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah just about any company can make you a simple adapter like that. Never heard the HD800S so i cant say how that is, only used it with my HE1000 & LCD-3's and I don't really notice much difference with the bass. I mainly notice the music to crisper or cleaner sounding which I think helps make the soundstage seem larger. Hard to describe exactly what you're hearing, but it should be fairly easy to notice if you do blind tests.


----------



## Whazzzup

thenazgul said:


> goldendarko said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, just teasing you, if anyone knows anything about having to explain purchasing decisions that others won't understand, it's audiophiles.
> ...




First off if you are struggling to justify a c4 cable and have to sacrifice something else in your life, the answer may be don't bother. Ignorance is bliss and stock cable on hd800S isn't bad. Now I have pics of hd800S side by side with stock versus c4 and the quality of cable is inherent the sound stage is closer and wider but nothing is fixed. Your source, dac, amp, flaws are not coloured but more transparent. I'm dhc follower and believer that's for sure tho, maybe the best in the biz. But it's the fondant of your system. No one should convince you to do anything you are not ready to do. So does it make a difference yes, is it worth it is subjective, in my case yes. 
Now on balanced cables, get it. There is an adapter Peter makes for xlr to se. Se cable there is no adapter to make it balanced so if balanced is your long term objective get dual xlr balanced from the get go.there is no fixing an se cable.


----------



## Thenazgul

whazzzup said:


> First off if you are struggling to justify a c4 cable and have to sacrifice something else in your life, the answer may be don't bother. Ignorance is bliss and stock cable on hd800S isn't bad. Now I have pics of hd800S side by side with stock versus c4 and the quality of cable is inherent the sound stage is closer and wider but nothing is fixed. Your source, dac, amp, flaws are not coloured but more transparent. I'm dhc follower and believer that's for sure tho, maybe the best in the biz. But it's the fondant of your system. No one should convince you to do anything you are not ready to do. So does it make a difference yes, is it worth it is subjective, in my case yes.
> Now on balanced cables, get it. There is an adapter Peter makes for xlr to se. Se cable there is no adapter to make it balanced so if balanced is your long term objective get dual xlr balanced from the get go.there is no fixing an se cable.


 
 I did mail peter. He does recommend to choose indeed a 4-pin and add a ultrashort adapter (119 dollars extra).


----------



## Thenazgul

thenazgul said:


> I did mail peter. He does recommend to choose indeed a 4-pin and add a ultrashort adapter (119 dollars extra).


 
 I asked him if there is a quality-loss adding a short adapter. He says that there is no quality loss. Guess choosing for the 4-pin female xlr with short adapter is the best. Makes it future proof for balanced amplifiers.


----------



## meomap

thenazgul said:


> I asked him if there is a quality-loss adding a short adapter. He says that there is no quality loss. Guess choosing for the 4-pin female xlr with short adapter is the best. Makes it future proof for balanced amplifiers.


 

 How about terminate into 2.5 mm balance then use ultrashort adapter like 4 pin XLR, 6.3 mm, and 3.5 mm? Would this work also?


----------



## bmichels

meomap said:


> How about terminate into 2.5 mm balance then use ultrashort adapter like 4 pin XLR, 6.3 mm, and 3.5 mm? Would this work also?




This exactly what I asked from DHC for my Cable.


----------



## meomap

bmichels said:


> This exactly what I asked from DHC for my Cable. How much for each adapter?


----------



## meomap

bmichels said:


> This exactly what I asked from DHC for my Cable.
> 
> How much for each adapter?


----------



## Thenazgul

89 dollars for each adapter I think


----------



## meomap

thenazgul said:


> 89 dollars for each adapter I think



Thanks.


----------



## Thenazgul

bmichels said:


> This exactly what I asked from DHC for my Cable.


 
 Well I place my order in a few days. I still have some doubts about what to do. I think I just buy it with a 6.3 1/4 plug. No adapters at all. I have the indication that adapters might have his influence on the quality. I quote Peter Bradstock literally now from his e-mail :  "If you do a lot of listening with a balanced A&K player then go with 2.5mm.If the cable is mainly for 4 pin xlr home use, with occasional portable use, it may be best to terminate 4 pin xlr so there's no compromises to the home listening". For main use I need the 6.3 1/4. I have no balanced XLR output on this Schiit Lyr-2 amplifier. But to be honest. I won't be changing from amplifier anytime soon. By the time I switch from amplifier, I could always choose to let Peter re-terminate my cable with XLR instead of 6.3/ 1/4


----------



## Whazzzup

Retermination may not be possible from se to balanced xlr, their are shielding issues. But you have an se amp with no plans to change so I think you talked it out yourself.


----------



## Thenazgul

whazzzup said:


> Retermination may not be possible from se to balanced xlr, their are shielding issues. But you have an se amp with no plans to change so I think you talked it out yourself.


 
 Well a future-proof cable would be better of course. I mean it is possible to choose a Balanced XLR with a adapter to SE. It is just unclear if it impacts the sound quality or not and how much.


----------



## Yugo

I guess there is a new flagship. And I just ordered a pair of Spore4 on 2nd of July. Heartbroken..

Nevertheless, it's quite a looker.


----------



## Thenazgul

yugo said:


> I guess there is a new flagship. And I just ordered a pair of Spore4 on 2nd of July. Heartbroken..
> 
> Nevertheless, it's quite a looker.


 
 Haha, well this one is out of my budget. Going for the Silver Comp-4 999 dollars.


----------



## Whazzzup

yugo said:


> I guess there is a new flagship. And I just ordered a pair of Spore4 on 2nd of July. Heartbroken..
> 
> Nevertheless, it's quite a looker.


 

 wow prion 4! priced out 6 feet balanced 2500$ thats a whole lot of high end cable....


----------



## Yugo

Situation update, Peter has actually promised me the upgrade, just need to pay a bit of difference. Looks like I may be the first to get the Prion4. Will definitely post some impressions once I receive it.


----------



## Whazzzup

yugo said:


> Situation update, Peter has actually promised me the upgrade, just need to pay a bit of difference. Looks like I may be the first to get the Prion4. Will definitely post some impressions once I receive it.


 

 lucky you, let us know


----------



## Gowry

yugo said:


> Situation update, Peter has actually promised me the upgrade, just need to pay a bit of difference. Looks like I may be the first to get the Prion4. Will definitely post some impressions once I receive it.


 
 Oh, I've been waiting for my HE-1000 cables for a while. Maybe I can get the same


----------



## Thenazgul

I see DHC has also interconnects. I am wondering if the DHC Single Strand RCA > RCA Fusion (which is 60 dollars extra)
 is better than my current AudioQuest Evergreen RCA-cable that is connected between my DAC and AMP?

 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=13


----------



## meomap

bmichels said:


> This exactly what I asked from DHC for my Cable.


 

 Been looking into lots of reviews. DHC is still best around DanaCable, PetereK, Nordost, Kimber, MoonAudio. 
 I got an itch, so I just ordered the Silver Comp 4 (5ft) with 2.5 mm balanced termination + a set of Ultra Short adapters. Now the waiting time. Probably won't arrive until next year?
 Prion4 model is just too much for me.


----------



## Yugo

gowry said:


> Oh, I've been waiting for my HE-1000 cables for a while. Maybe I can get the same


 
 You should let Peter know asap. The Prion4 also has a new leather packaging, looking real sharp.


----------



## Whazzzup

yugo said:


> gowry said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I've been waiting for my HE-1000 cables for a while. Maybe I can get the same
> ...



Should throw in a vitton clutch for that price


----------



## mikemercer

DAAAMN!
  
 I was really diggin' my Cardas Clear on my ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000s w/ the new Questyle CMA600i headphone amp/DAC.
 Then, as always, went to my DHC - and BAAANG!!!!!   Super JUMP in overall dynamics, clarity, and even the bass extension was so far outward
 compared to before - it was an entirely new listening experience!!
  
 L8Night Listening Sesh...
 Beautiful w/ DHC


----------



## Thenazgul

I just did order my DHC-cables:

 DHC "Single Strand" Interconnect (Fusion OCC Copper / Litz Silver ) RCA to RCA for DAC/AMP
 DHC Silver Compliment 4 for HD800S


----------



## mikemercer

thenazgul said:


> I just did order my DHC-cables:
> 
> DHC "Single Strand" Interconnect (Fusion OCC Copper / Litz Silver ) RCA to RCA for DAC/AMP
> DHC Silver Compliment 4 for HD800S


 
 MASELS!
  
 You're gonna be PSYCHED!!


----------



## Thenazgul

mikemercer said:


> DAAAMN!
> 
> I was really diggin' my Cardas Clear on my ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000s w/ the new Questyle CMA600i headphone amp/DAC.
> Then, as always, went to my DHC - and BAAANG!!!!!   Super JUMP in overall dynamics, clarity, and even the bass extension was so far outward
> ...


 
 That room sir is one big guilty pleasure. Expensive / good equipment. I would trade my girlfriend for that


----------



## Thenazgul

mikemercer said:


> MASELS!
> 
> You're gonna be PSYCHED!!


 
 Your portable setup looks amazing. You did hear a noticable difference between the stock cable? Well I hope so . Many people talk about Silver-cables crafted by elves during moonlight. But I kinda believe in fairy tails . I do believe that good analog-cables make a difference. Digital cables is a different story though (zero's and ones)


----------



## mikemercer

thenazgul said:


> Your portable setup looks amazing. You did hear a noticable difference between the stock cable? Well I hope so . Many people talk about Silver-cables crafted by elves during moonlight. But I kinda believe in fairy tails . I do believe that good analog-cables make a difference. Digital cables is a different story though (zero's and ones)


 
 DHC, and the work that Peter does - actually convinced me that, more-so than analog interconnects or loudspeaker cables - headphone leads are perhaps the most crucial - as the transducers right next to your ear!
 Difference over the stock cable?!?!?!  LMAO
t!!


----------



## Whazzzup

now shhhsush guys, my gsx mk2 amp is almost ready to be shipped i need my xlr and rca chaperone 3 interconnects, no more orders till mine are ready


----------



## mikemercer

whazzzup said:


> now shhhsush guys, my gsx mk2 amp is almost ready to be shipped i need my xlr and rca chaperone 3 interconnects, no more orders till mine are ready


 
 oh man - NICE!!!!!
  
 When I threw my new DHC on my ETHER-Cs w/ the Questyle CMA600i headphone amp/DAC - DAAAAM!
  
 I usually don't shy away from saying the maker of the cable I was using prior to DHC just for giggles - but, this time Peters lead
 made such a dramatic difference I don't wanna say what the other lead was!
  
 But this is simply magical


----------



## nepherte

whazzzup said:


> now shhhsush guys, my gsx mk2 amp is almost ready to be shipped i need my xlr and rca chaperone 3 interconnects, no more orders till mine are ready


 

 You didn't mean this by any chance?


----------



## Whazzzup

nepherte said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > now shhhsush guys, my gsx mk2 amp is almost ready to be shipped i need my xlr and rca chaperone 3 interconnects, no more orders till mine are ready
> ...




Well yes, a few weeks away, as I heard from Justin and Peter. I'm sticking to my black theme tho. Cheers. Interesting how it was down to gsx mk2 and liquid gold, went with gsx and I see you sold your gold. So, good choice for hd800(S) in my case?


----------



## onsionsi

yugo said:


> I guess there is a new flagship. And I just ordered a pair of Spore4 on 2nd of July. Heartbroken..
> 
> Nevertheless, it's quite a looker.


 
 I have a curiosity while you received it to post your impression and if you you get a chance to compare it to Complement4 or Dana Cable it will be appreciated.


----------



## nepherte

whazzzup said:


> Well yes, a few weeks away, as I heard from Justin and Peter. I'm sticking to my black theme tho. Cheers. Interesting how it was down to gsx mk2 and liquid gold, went with gsx and I see you sold your gold. So, good choice for hd800(S) in my case?


 

 If you ask me, you've made the right choice


----------



## Thenazgul

Any1 experience with the DHC USB A to B cables? Their analog cables improve the sound quality (RCA-RCA and Headphone) but what about the DHC USB A to B Digital cable?


----------



## Thenazgul

thenazgul said:


> Any1 experience with the DHC USB A to B cables? Their analog cables improve the sound quality (RCA-RCA and Headphone) but what about the DHC USB A to B Digital cable?


 
 Someone? I might decide to buy a short and longer DHC USB A to B cable next month. Then the cable-chain would be complete all DHC.


----------



## ddanois

thenazgul said:


> Someone? I might decide to buy a short and longer DHC USB A to B cable next month. Then the cable-chain would be complete all DHC.


 

 Not yet but I hope to have mine in about 2 weeks and then I'll share comments.


----------



## Thenazgul

ddanois said:


> Not yet but I hope to have mine in about 2 weeks and then I'll share comments.


 
 Thank you, you went for the 2 or 3-version? I might go for the 2-version. Because I need two cables (a short and a long one). One from DAC to Wyrd and the other from Wyrd to PC.
 Sadly they don't have a fusion-option. I mean the version-3 is straight away 400 dollar more


----------



## ddanois

thenazgul said:


> Thank you, you went for the 2 or 3-version? I might go for the 2-version. Because I need two cables (a short and a long one). One from DAC to Wyrd and the other from Wyrd to PC.
> Sadly they don't have a fusion-option. I mean the version-3 is straight away 400 dollar more


 

 I actually ordered the Spore4 Silver Reference Interconnects (USB-A to USB-B).


----------



## Thenazgul

ddanois said:


> I actually ordered the Spore4 Silver Reference Interconnects (USB-A to USB-B).


 
 Ah, you clearly have some more budget as me atm . I have two Metagenome-2 cables in mind. One of 5-feet , other of like 1-feet. Think the metagenome-2 cables are better as the Audioquest Green ones I  have now.


----------



## ddanois

You can't go wrong with the Metagenome cables!


----------



## zachawry

I just got my Silver Complement 4, going from MZ2 to Ethers. 
  
 Upgrading from MrSpeakers DUM cable (itself a $250 cable), the difference is pretty remarkable. 
  
 Far from being "silver bright," the C4 sounds more solid and punchy. The *bass* sound fuller, and the dynamics are improved, I think.
  
 I've got to do more listening to get my head around it....
  
 (Even assuming that 50% of this is placebo, still totally worth it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## meomap

zachawry said:


> I just got my Silver Complement 4, going from MZ2 to Ethers.
> 
> Upgrading from MrSpeakers DUM cable (itself a $250 cable), the difference is pretty remarkable.
> 
> ...




How long did you wait to receive the cable?


----------



## zachawry

3 months.


----------



## zachawry

Here's a photo. I originally ordered the silver, which you see here, then in an email I specified another color.
  
 Peter had forgotten about that email, so when I got the package I was, at first, really bummed.
 When I mentioned the mix-up to him, to his credit he offered to make another one for me and ship it ASAP. 
  
 Great, I said. But then over the course of the day I just grew attached to this cable. Like, this specific cable. Totally irrational, _totally ridiculous_, but I notice that this happens with the best equipment. 
  
 So, I told him I didn't need the other one. This cable is my baby and ain't no one taking it away!!


----------



## goldendarko

zachawry said:


> Here's a photo. I originally ordered the silver, which you see here, then in an email I specified another color.
> 
> Peter had forgotten about that email, so when I got the package I was, at first, really bummed.
> When I mentioned the mix-up to him, to his credit he offered to make another one for me and ship it ASAP.
> ...


I think it looks awesome with black colored gear actually! But then I'm partial, mines silver too


----------



## meomap

zachawry said:


> Here's a photo. I originally ordered the silver, which you see here, then in an email I specified another color.
> 
> Peter had forgotten about that email, so when I got the package I was, at first, really bummed.
> When I mentioned the mix-up to him, to his credit he offered to make another one for me and ship it ASAP.
> ...




If I need to email Peter to change something, how do I contact him? 
Tx.


----------



## zachawry

I'm not sure if he would appreciate me posting his email address on the web, but it should be either on his site or a confirmation email for any orders.


----------



## meomap

zachawry said:


> I'm not sure if he would appreciate me posting his email address on the web, but it should be either on his site or a confirmation email for any orders.




Cold you pm me? I just wanted to change the color of my Cable sleeve.
No confirmation email from Peter yet.
I believe last time for my P7 cable email was part has been shipped. I just don't want like that this time.


----------



## jean-luc

kh600rr said:


> That's not good, you've got to separate yourself from work, otherwise you'll go mad!! The Symbiote SP, are still in my immediate future. Relax...


 
  
  


mikemercer said:


> oh man - NICE!!!!!
> 
> When I threw my new DHC on my ETHER-Cs w/ the Questyle CMA600i headphone amp/DAC - DAAAAM!
> 
> ...


 
  
 hi, i'm new here and i'm looking for a dhc for my ether c. On your picture, is it the dhc molecule Elite?


----------



## SearchOfSub

whazzzup said:


> now shhhsush guys, my gsx mk2 amp is almost ready to be shipped i need my xlr and rca chaperone 3 interconnects, no more orders till mine are ready





lol. I have found this thread.


----------



## scootermafia

yc1204 said:


> IMO Peter doesn't reply web contact page email most of the time, all my reply were obtained after the order was placed or from my old email conversations with Peter.
> 
> Guess web contact page just not enough to draw Peter's attention.


 

 This cool cat filed a chargeback on his cable he got months ago.  There's email evidence of him thanking me for the cable, photo of his one of a kind cable, fedex invoice showing the package delivered to his confirmed paypal billing address, and so on.


----------



## onlychild

Not cool at all. Hope you get it sorted Peter.


----------



## iichigoz

Anyone tried the Symbiote SP 8-wire for Sirens Series and can give an impression about it? Currently searching for a suitable cable for my custom Layla.


----------



## bmichels

OH no.... * **guys, we can soon send all our cable back to DHC for re-wiring  : *
  
*A*nother new "standard" is coming for Balanced Headphones : * 4.4mm balanced with 5 poles*
  
  

  
  
  
* *(the next SONY walkman, to be anounced next thursday Sept 1st, shoud use it...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  

  
  

  
  
 The "new standard" 4.4 mm connector (5 poles) is the one in the middle.
  
  
  
*QUESTION : what is the point of having 5 poles ?  Isn't 4 enough for a bal. headphone ?? (R+  R-   L+   L- ) ? *


----------



## hfflt

bmichels said:


> *QUESTION : what is the point of having 5 poles ?  Isn't 4 enough for a bal. headphone ?? (R+  R-   L+   L- ) ? *


 
  
 It's for ground.


----------



## bmichels

hfflt said:


> It's for ground.


 
  
 What for ?  Even the big XLR plugs for desktop headphones are only 4 pins !


----------



## Gowry

Looks like there's some redundancy for compatibility: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf-2014-showstopper-sonys-proposed-new-industry-standard-headphone-plugs#AUJoVrZEYbi3ZYJo.97
  
 There is also a standard, P.382, where the 5th pole is for a mic: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phone_connector_(audio)


----------



## fiascogarcia

bmichels said:


> What for ?  Even the big XLR plugs for desktop headphones are only 4 pins !


 
 Sony loves their "new standard" stuff, and I wish them Betamax/minidisc success with this.


----------



## Thenazgul

ddanois said:


> Not yet but I hope to have mine in about 2 weeks and then I'll share comments.


 
 Got them yet? Review ?


----------



## ddanois

Not yet...Peter offered me the option of waiting for the new XLR plug and I agreed. He confirmed with me that they arrived last week and he'll be building my cables this week. He did send my Spore USB along ahead of my other cables and it's amazing. Will provide feedback as soon as I receive and give them a try.


----------



## SillyChili

http://www.ditaaudio.com/index.php/products/truth-replacement-cable.html/
Dita's trying their best to push their first IEM upgrade cable
I so want to see Eidolic's logo on this stylish(with straight plugs obviously) screw-lock design


----------



## germay0653

And you're posting this in the DHC cables thread, why?
  
 Quote:


sillychili said:


> http://www.ditaaudio.com/index.php/products/truth-replacement-cable.html/
> Dita's trying their best to push their first IEM upgrade cable
> I so want to see Eidolic's logo on this stylish(with straight plugs obviously) screw-lock design


----------



## SillyChili

sillychili said:


> I so want to see *Eidolic's logo* on this stylish(with straight plugs obviously) screw-lock design




because to my eyes they are adopting DHC's multi-termination solution with their own twist

I was wondering if Peter would consider to use this screw lock idea to make future DHC cables with multi-termination in mind to look slicker since the current solution with Ultrashorts looks a bit...lumpy...u know,with two plugs and the end of the cable

p.s. sorry couldn't find the og taker of this photo


----------



## germay0653

OK, now I get it.  I thought you were just advertising for Dita Audio cables in your first post.  Now that you've clarified the purpose, my apologies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


sillychili said:


> because to my eyes they are adopting DHC's multi-termination solution with their own twist
> 
> I was wondering if Peter would consider to use this screw lock idea to make future DHC cables with multi-termination in mind to look slicker since the current solution with Ultrashorts looks a bit...lumpy...u know,with two plugs and the end of the cable
> 
> p.s. sorry couldn't find the og taker of this photo


----------



## ddanois

Wanted to share this gorgeous new addition! Peter tells me that this is the first ever 8-wire Sirens cable with the new Eidolic 4 pin plugs.
  
 Should arrive today!


----------



## SearchOfSub

Looking for lcd2 headphone cables. Please PM me your price if willing to sell. Thanks,


----------



## steffi

And How long did that take?


----------



## ddanois

Several weeks but it was worth the wait. I also received my Prion headphone cable (adapters for my Focal Utopia, HE1K, LCD-4 and Focal Elear) and Prion Spore XLR interconnects.
  
 Peter is an artist!
  
 I've tired many, many, many headphone cables and this DHC set is the end game pinnacle!
  
 Best,
 Derek


----------



## Gowry

ddanois said:


> Several weeks but it was worth the wait. I also received my Prion headphone cable (adapters for my Focal Utopia, HE1K, LCD-4 and Focal Elear) and Prion Spore XLR interconnects.
> 
> Peter is an artist!
> 
> ...


 
 Lucky you! I'm still waiting for my Prion cable. Really hoping to hear good things when I put it on my HE1K. I hear that upgrading the cable for the HEK's is supposed be a bigger upgrade than normal. Also, can't wait to see what it does with my LCD-X.


----------



## ddanois

gowry said:


> Lucky you! I'm still waiting for my Prion cable. Really hoping to hear good things when I put it on my HE1K. I hear that upgrading the cable for the HEK's is supposed be a bigger upgrade than normal. Also, can't wait to see what it does with my LCD-X.


 

 You won't be disappointed! This cable brought new life to my HEK. I spent more time listening to it last night with the Prion than I did over the last few months. LCD-4 was also a big improvement.


----------



## Whazzzup

I'm a few weeks to my prion and interconnects for GSX mk2 and my hd800S.


----------



## STR-1

ddanois said:


> You won't be disappointed! This cable brought new life to my HEK. I spent more time listening to it last night with the Prion than I did over the last few months. LCD-4 was also a big improvement.



Do you have experience using the DHC Silver Complement 4 with the HE1000. That is the cable I ordered a couple of weeks ago for use with my HE1000 (also ordered adapters for the LCD-4 and Utopia). I would be interested in learning more about the improved SQ the Prion brings compared to the Complement.


----------



## Toolman

Currently debating between ordering a silver Complement4 or a Prion, a decision mainly due to Prion's big jump in it's price tag...so a comparison between both cables will be extremely helpful


----------



## ddanois

str-1 said:


> Do you have experience using the DHC Silver Complement 4 with the HE1000. That is the cable I ordered a couple of weeks ago for use with my HE1000 (also ordered adapters for the LCD-4 and Utopia). I would be interested in learning more about the improved SQ the Prion brings compared to the Complement.


 

 I haven't heard the Silver Complement 4 but the reviews have been extremely positive so you're likely to be impressed.


----------



## zachawry

Anybody here try Peter's speaker cables? Seriously mulling it.....


----------



## 1note

I come with a considerable hi-fi background but head-fi is relatively new for me. I do think that cables can make a major difference particularly in high sound quality systems. But unfortunately the cable market is rife with super price gouging and in some cases snake oil. And in some others, snake molasses - I will never forget the beautiful looking thickish purple Kimber power cords that came with some EMM CD transport & DAC gear I had a number of years back - the best upgrade I made was to replace them with $15 Belden power cables which restored the dynamics with no detriment to anything else.
  
 I would like to thank you all for a very useful thread. Head-Fi is such a great resource with some very helpful contributors. This thread has given me confidence that DHC is the real thing at a reasonable price. I was looking for good cables to replace the SE cable supplied with my AKG T5p Gen2 so that I can go balanced into my Onkyo PD-X1 and after reading this thread I placed my order 2 weeks ago for the DHC 4-wire Silver Peptide pure OCC silver litz. Now I just need to sit and wait. There is nothing like delayed gratification.
  
 I would be grateful for some help. My non-portable headphone system is an Esoteric K0-3x feeding a modified Stax RM-007tII and SR-L700 phones. The best cable I have is a custom silver cable specifically designed to go from a pre to a power amp and it is single ended at the Esoteric end with balanced connectors at the SRM-007tII end. I do not think that this is an ideal cable for this particular application. While it gives a very naturally detailed sound I think it is lacking dynamics. I also have a pair of Audioquest balanced Cheetah cables but I perceive them as a little aggressive and lacking the detail of the custom ones. The Esoteric is meant to deliver its best balanced out so I am looking for a good silver balanced cable and am considering the* DHC Spore4 Silver Reference Interconnects*. A balanced set with Abbatron USA-made tellurium copper/gold 3-pin XLRs terminations will cost $1,499. If I do this I wonder whether it is overboard given that they will cost more than the SR-L700 which I paid $1,025 for. But I guess that if these interconnects work out I will have something that will allow me to get the best of any future headphones upgrade eg say the Stax SR-009 successor whenever they are released and assuming I go for them - but this may never happen. I guess these are the typical ramblings of a hi-fier.  Any thoughts would be most appreciated!


----------



## Thenazgul

1note said:


> I come with a considerable hi-fi background but head-fi is relatively new for me. I do think that cables can make a major difference particularly in high sound quality systems. But unfortunately the cable market is rife with super price gouging and in some cases snake oil. And in some others, snake molasses - I will never forget the beautiful looking thickish purple Kimber power cords that came with some EMM CD transport & DAC gear I had a number of years back - the best upgrade I made was to replace them with $15 Belden power cables which restored the dynamics with no detriment to anything else.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for a very useful thread. Head-Fi is such a great resource with some very helpful contributors. This thread has given me confidence that DHC is the real thing at a reasonable price. I was looking for good cables to replace the SE cable supplied with my AKG T5p Gen2 so that I can go balanced into my Onkyo PD-X1 and after reading this thread I placed my order 2 weeks ago for the DHC 4-wire Silver Peptide pure OCC silver litz. Now I just need to sit and wait. There is nothing like delayed gratification.
> 
> I would be grateful for some help. My non-portable headphone system is an Esoteric K0-3x feeding a modified Stax RM-007tII and SR-L700 phones. The best cable I have is a custom silver cable specifically designed to go from a pre to a power amp and it is single ended at the Esoteric end with balanced connectors at the SRM-007tII end. I do not think that this is an ideal cable for this particular application. While it gives a very naturally detailed sound I think it is lacking dynamics. I also have a pair of Audioquest balanced Cheetah cables but I perceive them as a little aggressive and lacking the detail of the custom ones. The Esoteric is meant to deliver its best balanced out so I am looking for a good silver balanced cable and am considering the* DHC Spore4 Silver Reference Interconnects*. A balanced set with Abbatron USA-made tellurium copper/gold 3-pin XLRs terminations will cost $1,499. If I do this I wonder whether it is overboard given that they will cost more than the SR-L700 which I paid $1,025 for. But I guess that if these interconnects work out I will have something that will allow me to get the best of any future headphones upgrade eg say the Stax SR-009 successor whenever they are released and assuming I go for them - but this may never happen. I guess these are the typical ramblings of a hi-fier.  Any thoughts would be most appreciated!


 
 Well, cables do make a difference on the sound. Although you should ask yourself if it's worth to spent so much money on. Most likely for the price of cables you could buy a better dac/amp or headphone. Yet it comes down to balancing the audio-setup. To be fair, having some cheap-ass plastic/rubber cables as cable chain between the high-end components just doesn't feel right. Apart from performance-difference it also does something to the aesthetics. Some people do not care about the aesthetics neither the few percentages of better sound. If you are not thinking of changing your setup any time soon,  guess you could consider it.  I bought the whole cable-chain of DHC. ^.^


----------



## Thenazgul

Cables did arrive. My first short impression. First you have to know something of me. I am not influenced by money/reputation/marketing-purposes or anything else. If a product is bad, I would say it. Trust me. For me it was a gamble too to buy a full-aftermarket cable chain. I did read many reviews of people about aftermarket cables. Did read reviews were reviewers say that they notice a difference in sound. Others report that it is snake-oil. I had my own doubts to. Yet I made the decision to order it with in my mind : "If I don't hear a difference, then it's okay the cables do feel and look aesthetically better".

 Well I could clearly say that it isn't snake-oil. I notice a big difference compared to the stock HD800S cable and audioquest-forest cables. If it's worth the price, well that is open for debate.
 Everyone has his own budget and motivation. For me it worth it.

 Short impression results:
- It is like a filter-layer has been lifted. The music sounds much more alive. Especially the vocals and instruments have more dynamics (space to breath)
 - The bass-separation is better defined. The HD800S is known for having some trouble with the sub-bass (which sound a bit distorted).  It was really noticeable with the stock HD800S cable ( and Audioquest Forest cables). The DHC cables do fix this issue completely. I am soooo happy with this.
 - I notice a lot less noise on high-volume-levels. This is really remarkable. I could easily crank up the volume to 60/70% (on high gain setting) without noticing any noise-harshness / unpleasant sound.   


 I am really happy with the cables Peter made for me. <3. 


 Edit : Will review it later on twitch.


----------



## ddanois

thenazgul said:


> Cables did arrive. My first short impression. First you have to know something of me. I am not influenced by money/reputation/marketing-purposes or anything else. If a product is bad, I would say it. Trust me. For me it was a gamble too to buy a full-aftermarket cable chain. I did read many reviews of people about aftermarket cables. Did read reviews were reviewers say that they notice a difference in sound. Others report that it is snake-oil. I had my own doubts to. Yet I made the decision to order it with in my mind : "If I don't hear a difference, then it's okay the cables do feel and look aesthetically better".
> 
> Well I could clearly say that it isn't snake-oil. I notice a big difference compared to the stock HD800S cable and audioquest-forest cables. If it's worth the price, well that is open for debate.
> Everyone has his own budget and motivation. For me it worth it.
> ...


 

 Completely agree with your assessment! No doubt, these are expensive cables BUT there is a significant improvement from other cables I've tried. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ashrunner

Great looking set up!!  If you like World of Warcraft, give Overwatch a try.  Great times to be had.  Glad to hear you like your cables.  I recently ordered a full set from Peter as well for my Utopia (assuming it ever ships)...


----------



## Thenazgul

ashrunner said:


> Great looking set up!!  If you like World of Warcraft, give Overwatch a try.  Great times to be had.  Glad to hear you like your cables.  I recently ordered a full set from Peter as well for my Utopia (assuming it ever ships)...


 
 Thank you Ashrunner. I will tryout overwatch. It will ship, just takes 3-4 months mostly. Patience is a virtue (yet it is hard, I know )


----------



## freemason

DHC Prion4 headphone cable has arrived (don't ask what the wait time was). 
  
 Before this was running stock 1/4" MrSpeakers cable with cheapo RCA interconnects. Now am running balanced with Silver Spore4 connects and the new Prion4 headphone cable.
  
 Wow, what a difference! To tell the truth I was a bit underwhelmed by this system when I put it together, it wasn't quite the hi-fi expreience I was looking for. The DHC cables have really put the finishing touch on it, I can confirm everything that has been said before about Peter's cables, they really do bring your equipment to the next level. I'm really enjoying this now. 
  
 Next stop: Ether Flow upgrade!


----------



## Whazzzup

Good to hear you are liking the cables, mine should be leaving next week, knock on wood. Interesting tho, not that it matters but your cable has left and right splitting at xlr connection as opposed to split near the end to hp. Pictures so far on his site show a braid unlike your picture. 
It will be difficult to a/b my c4 and prion as it is also se versus balanced and GSX mk2 is added to the mix with chaparone 3 interconnects but I'm super stoked. I have been staring at my amp for 5-6 weeks as I can't bring myself to cheap out connection buy, Peter has ruined me, and the wait time is the price of admission.


----------



## freemason

I asked Peter about this and he told me he prefers to have the cables as separate as possible, and advised against having a splitter high up. I've done a bit of an a/b between my super cheap previous cable set-up against the new ultimate DHC cables, and you can definitely hear a difference. For me, it's really made my system, I wasn't quite getting what I wanted out of it before, I'd want to turn the volume way up to get more but then it would just get too loud. Now it's much more musical, the separation is much better, I'm picking up new things in the mix, loving it!


----------



## SearchOfSub

I'm ordering cables for lcd2 next week. How long exaxtly is wait time? Do they accept more pay for expedited service?


----------



## Whazzzup

​


searchofsub said:


> I'm ordering cables for lcd2 next week. How long exaxtly is wait time? Do they accept more pay for expedited service?



If you read the cover page buy an ak player. Otherwise 3-6 months. Best just to not think about it after you place your order.


----------



## Mariano3113

searchofsub said:


> I'm ordering cables for lcd2 next week. How long exaxtly is wait time? Do they accept more pay for expedited service?




In my opinion: Ordering from DHC is more akin to old skool Mastrecraftsmen orders. You get bespoke tailored goods when they are ready.

To me DHC cables don't feel like an off-the-shelf product and that is a good thing!

If you change up equipment frequently. This would not be the service for you

For me the average order to delivery time has been around 4-5months. Even when sending in a repair. It is worth the wait in my opinion. 

The only thing I wish I would have done last time is take advantage of the 3D printed customizations that really showcase a custom cable.

Definitely doing that with the next cable order.(Easier to justify the wait time when the end product is uniquely styled.)


----------



## Whazzzup

well all hooked up. The leather carry case
  

  
 the chaperone 3 interconnects 3 pin
  


 the prion 4 6 ft.
  



 sounds fantastic. Well just getting used to gsx mk2 and balanced Hd800S. Can only compare it to stock, which like my se compliment 4 to stock, brought things closer and wider. But the addition of gsx and balanced I am going through a wow moment. Close, separated, clear mid popping, full 3d note like, deep clear bass. I also can't compare the chaperone 3 as its all i have and have listened to through gsx and chord TT. the system sounds really nice, not that i had any complaints before, but with so many changes bringing up micro detail changes in perception, i will stop here and absorb. Thanks to peter though he has done it again, course DHC is all I use so I don't know different. 
 Is it worth it? I can't answer that except whatever wait and all, I'm cool with it.


----------



## tylerchris

Any impressions yet of anyone with JH Siren series IEMs and the DHC Symbiote Elite cables? Looks like the Eidolic 4-pin JH connectors were in as of Oct - maybe too soon yet for anyone to have received these? Thinking about this for my JH Angies...


----------



## ddanois

Received mine a few weeks back. Using them with my Layla and the sound is fantastic. Very open and detailed but not harsh (as you might expect from a silver cable).


----------



## STR-1

On the subject of impressions, can anyone comment on their experience upgrading from the Silver Complement4 (without Spore shielding) to the Prion. I have the SC on order for my HE1000 but probably won't see it until the New Year. I'm hoping it will be an improvement over the Silver Dragon V3 I'm currently using but would also be interested in hearing about what further improvements I could expect to get from the Prion. I am running the HE1000 direct from a Chord DAVE. Thanks


----------



## jean-luc

Peter is always available for any informations about his products. I'm waiting my complément 4 Copper...no doubts about his great performances.


----------



## servantsaber

Finally received mine after six months of waiting!


----------



## Whazzzup

Well orderd v3 silver litz 8 braid for my noble k10u encore, now the wait. Happy thanks giving, merry xmas, happy new year, see you all in early spring with photo and thoughts hopefully, cheers


----------



## SearchOfSub

Did anyone compare double helix lcd cable with moon audio silver dragon v3 lcd cable.


----------



## liyzag1

Hi ,
  
 I recently purchased the silver 8 wire balanced cable for my rox 1 with the ak240 from DHC. 
  
 I have to say that my entire purchase process could not have been EASIER. Peter is a great guy to work with and very patient. I bombarded him with tons of questions at random hours and he attended to each and every question. Also provided me with regular updates and on top of that had my cable delivered in 20 days even though the time for delivery was 3-5 months. He did  that as i was one of the first to contact him regarding the rox 1 cable 2 years back plus as a wedding gift as i recently got married. 
  
 The cable looks STUNNING, it came very well packed in a bubble packet, and also included a very nice pouch to keep the cable safe. I agree it wasnt cheap but since am planning to use that cable for a very very long time, it is a great investment. Also i ordered a 2.5 trrs balanced to 3.5mm jack adapter so i can use the cable with almost any deivce. 
  
 Ill post some pictures soon but for now am simply going to enjoy this stunning cable ( IT REALLY DOES LOOK INSANEEEEE !!!). If anyone is intrested in purchasing a beautiful high end cable, i would highly recommend DHC. 
  
 also am no sound expert but i can gaurantee that there is a difference between the stock cable and the DHC cable. But more importantly, this cable looks solid unlike the stock cable. I ordered the DHC cable as my 2nd stock cable got loosened at the 4 pin connection for the right earbud. The stock cable is horrible and i was not going to order a third one so i decided to invest in the DHC cable.
  
 PS: he even gave a link for the entire DSD thiller (michael jackson) album as i told him i have no DSD files. Very nice of him.


----------



## tylerchris

liyzag1 said:


> The cable looks STUNNING, it came very well packed in a bubble packet, and also included a very nice pouch to keep the cable safe. I agree it wasnt cheap but since am planning to use that cable for a very very long time, it is a great investment. Also i ordered a 2.5 trrs balanced to 3.5mm jack adapter so i can use the cable with almost any deivce.
> 
> Ill post some pictures soon but for now am simply going to enjoy this stunning cable ( IT REALLY DOES LOOK INSANEEEEE !!!). If anyone is intrested in purchasing a beautiful high end cable, i would highly recommend DHC.


 
  
 Congrats on the new cable! The new Symbiote Elites for JH IEM's look really sweet... love the look of the cable and those Eidolic 4-pin connectors look awesome. I've been thinking about it for my Angie's, but the price tag is definitely steep, especially if you want to go with the 8-wire silver peptide occ litz. Tough to drop that much on the cable without really listening to it first, but it's tempting!


----------



## kingkikapu

Servantsaber I'm curious about these cables myself as I would like a balanced cable for my Utopia's.  Do you have any other after market cables you are comparing them with?  I'm looking at the Silver/Black Dragons, Heimdall 2, and these.


----------



## servantsaber

kingkikapu said:


> Servantsaber I'm curious about these cables myself as I would like a balanced cable for my Utopia's.  Do you have any other after market cables you are comparing them with?  I'm looking at the Silver/Black Dragons, Heimdall 2, and these.




I used Silver Dragon before. 
I can't justify the cost and wait time for the improvement, but I can say for sure that the Silver Complement 4 is better than Silver Dragon.
I'm not returning to Silver Dragon


----------



## kingkikapu

servantsaber said:


> I used Silver Dragon before.
> I can't justify the cost and wait time for the improvement, but I can say for sure that the Silver Complement 4 is better than Silver Dragon.
> I'm not returning to Silver Dragon


 
 Heh.  Expensive hobby this.  What is it that you enjoy more about the Complement 4?


----------



## servantsaber

kingkikapu said:


> Heh.  Expensive hobby this.  What is it that you enjoy more about the Complement 4?


 
  
 There are five things:
 1) Soundstage
 2) Clarity
 3) Resolution
 4) Imaging
 5) Bass
  
 1) Soundstage:
 I always hoped Utopia's soundstage to be wider. The Complement 4 solves that. The most significant improvement.
  
 2) Clarity:
 Feels clearer than before.
  
 3) Resolution:
 Same as clarity, I feel the improvement
  
 4) Imaging:
 More precise compared to Silver Dragon. The most significant improvement after soundstage.
  
 5) Bass:
 Bass is tighter and punchier compared to Silver Dragon.


----------



## servantsaber

btw I've also listened to Cardas Clear cable on Utopia. Silver Dragon sounded much better.
 It seems like silver is a better match on Utopia than copper.


----------



## Toolman

servantsaber said:


> kingkikapu said:
> 
> 
> > Heh.  Expensive hobby this.  What is it that you enjoy more about the Complement 4?
> ...


 


servantsaber said:


> btw I've also listened to Cardas Clear cable on Utopia. Silver Dragon sounded much better.
> It seems like silver is a better match on Utopia than copper.


 

 Not all silver cables will work with Utopia tho...eg I found my Norne Eternus worked supremely well with my HE1000 but tends to make my Utopia sounded a bit bright, however my silver Complement4 matches pretty well with my Utopia as it gives the Utopia an improved resolution and authority.

 Have a bunch of Dragons (black & silver) lying around and will give my ears some time to get accustomed to them over time before I give my impressions, but from the time I had them with my HD800S and HE1000, I must say I'm not particularly looking forward to them anymore.


----------



## STR-1

Changed my order from Silver Complement to Prion, taking advantage of Black Friday discount. Hoping to have the cable before Christmas and looking forward to hearing it with my Utopia and (with adapters) with my HE1000 and LCD-4.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

General question:

Is there an audible difference between the Litz Type 6 cables and these DHC nucleotide cables?


----------



## Whazzzup

cloudtastrophe said:


> General question:
> 
> Is there an audible difference between the Litz Type 6 cables and these DHC nucleotide cables?


 

 I don't know I always get peters top end cables, whatever they are at the time. You just got to get down with the get down.


----------



## kingkikapu

You know, I'm having a real hard time justifying a cable that costs more than 1/3rd the price of a focal utopia and the cable isn't even their top of the line cable.


----------



## fiascogarcia

kingkikapu said:


> You know, I'm having a real hard time justifying a cable that costs more than 1/3rd the price of a focal utopia and the cable isn't even their top of the line cable.


 
 These TOTL cables are an extravagance.  The SQ may be improved but not to the extent of the cost, laws of diminishing returns applying. My most expensive cable is a DHC  that runs about an $800 cost, and it sounds and looks good, but I can't justify the price on sound improvement alone.  Kind of like someone telling me their $20,000 watch keeps significantly better time than one that is much less expensive. Then again, everyone has to determine their own level of pleasure in owning something of status.


----------



## kingkikapu

fiascogarcia said:


> These TOTL cables are an extravagance.  The SQ may be improved but not to the extent of the cost, laws of diminishing returns applying. My most expensive cable is a DHC  that runs about an $800 cost, and it sounds and looks good, but I can't justify the price on sound improvement alone.  Kind of like someone telling me their $20,000 watch keeps significantly better time than one that is much less expensive. Then again, everyone has to determine their own level of pleasure in owning something of status.


 
 Agreed.  My undergrad was in astrophysics, which involved more than a few courses in electromagnetism and electronics, and the scientist in me feels the uncomfortable limits of what you can do with cable material upgrades.  I definitely agree in sonic differences, but the cost to benefit ratio starts to hit hard at this level.  Don't get me wrong: aftermarket cables have a place to play in head fi, but I think I would rather, say, invest in 8 years of high quality unlimited streaming audio for the price I could spend on a 1,000$ cable.  Eight. Years.  Think about it.
  
 A few hundred bucks I think I can muster, but music, or a set of new premium desktop monitors, or another pair of different headphones might be a different way to go with those funds.  And I say this being someone who likes to invest in this hobby because it brings me joy and I appreciate the improvements.  I just need to remind myself that the pursuit of excellence is sometimes skewed by confirmation bias.
  
  
 Do I think DHC cables are great?  Totally.  My stock LCD cables failed after a few months of heavy use and DHC was there to provide a reasonable, quality alternative.  Them and other companies have provided quality service like this for many years to me.  
  
 The race to the pinnacle is definitely causing me to question where to cut my losses though.


----------



## Toolman

kingkikapu said:


> You know, I'm having a real hard time justifying a cable that costs more than 1/3rd the price of a focal utopia and the cable isn't even their top of the line cable.


 

 Oh totally agreed, and I'm one of those who loved a good cable or two, or three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I've spent way more on cables than many on their entire head-fi system...but even then I do think their Prion are way over-priced and cannot be reasonably justified. Can these be made cheaper? of course but then those Saddleback pouch does cost hundreds and there are guys who are willing to pay (and wait 6 months) for them, so who am I to judge?

 That said, I do think that their silver Complement4 are great pair of cables, and rightly so. At around $850 (during BFS) it represents good value and about as high as I will go for an exotic aftermarket headphone cable.

 Price gouging? I will leave it for you guys to decide for yourself. With all their order backlog, business must be good then?


----------



## Whazzzup

There are tradeoffs for sure, dhc cable should be the last component to add and shouldn't sacrifice other areas of the hobby. I have one hp that applies and soon to be two iem, with the addition of k10 u encore. But i absolutely would get whatever the top end cable is. C4 is great, prion is awesome. Silver litz type4 occ 8 braid is supurb also the fusion copper silver is good. Chaparone 3 interconnects are beefy chucnks of sweat detail. 
Now is it worth it. Well is it not worth it is the better question. 
If I am getting a new flagship head phone to add to the stable one year, dhc is an automatic consideration. If the dollars don't add up, just don't bother, for me that includes the hp, but I'm a freak like that.


----------



## STR-1

Yes, it is an extravagance but I'm hoping that after getting the Prion, and the adapters I've ordered, I won't need to get another headphone cable. I'm set now with the headphones I have and from here on it should just be tweaking the system around the Chord DAVE.


----------



## RPB65

whazzzup said:


> There are tradeoffs for sure, dhc cable should be the last component to add and shouldn't sacrifice other areas of the hobby. I have one hp that applies and soon to be two iem, with the addition of k10 u encore. But i absolutely would get whatever the top end cable is. C4 is great, prion is awesome. Silver litz type4 occ 8 braid is supurb also the fusion copper silver is good. Chaparone 3 interconnects are beefy chucnks of sweat detail.
> Now is it worth it. Well is it not worth it is the better question.
> If I am getting a new flagship head phone to add to the stable one year, dhc is an automatic consideration. If the dollars don't add up, just don't bother, for me that includes the hp, but I'm a freak like that.


 

 Hi Whazzzup, what cable you thinking of for the Kaiser Encore? I got them in universals too


----------



## Whazzzup

rpb65 said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > There are tradeoffs for sure, dhc cable should be the last component to add and shouldn't sacrifice other areas of the hobby. I have one hp that applies and soon to be two iem, with the addition of k10 u encore. But i absolutely would get whatever the top end cable is. C4 is great, prion is awesome. Silver litz type4 occ 8 braid is supurb also the fusion copper silver is good. Chaparone 3 interconnects are beefy chucnks of sweat detail.
> ...


 

 well I'm getting DHC Symbiote SP V3 OCC Silver Type 4 Litz IEM Cable 8 braid 5 ft. I m into high end silver litz all the way now a days, prion 4 for hd800S, let the dac and amp do its thing, let the cable roll the current.


----------



## RPB65

whazzzup said:


> well I'm getting DHC Symbiote SP V3 OCC Silver Type 4 Litz IEM Cable 8 braid 5 ft. I m into high end silver litz all the way now a days, prion 4 for hd800S, let the dac and amp do its thing, let the cable roll the current.


 

 Wow, nice  I put one of them into the basket over $800, LOL. Brilliant but unfortunately not a viable expense I can justify, I must admit, it was nice choosing all the options.
 Do you find this type of cable too heavy and thick for a universal though? Like the 'heft' of the cable will move them or cause them to come out of your ears


----------



## Whazzzup

rpb65 said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > well I'm getting DHC Symbiote SP V3 OCC Silver Type 4 Litz IEM Cable 8 braid 5 ft. I m into high end silver litz all the way now a days, prion 4 for hd800S, let the dac and amp do its thing, let the cable roll the current.
> ...


 

 yes it was 900$ but got black friday sale for 750 ish. concerning weight, no. I have the same except copper litz fusion now for my 846. Surprisingly soft, supple, and light. However it is a beast to look at, folks comment wow, thats a cable.


----------



## flipper203

What is the difference between the Double Helix Cables Symbiote SP V2 and the V3?


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Can anyone tell me the audio differences between the Nucleotide vs the litz offerings?


----------



## Whazzzup

Wow the prion 4 just gets better with a bunch of hours.


----------



## STR-1

whazzzup said:


> Wow the prion 4 just gets better with a bunch of hours.



Good to hear. Will hopefully receive mine sometime next week.


----------



## RPB65

whazzzup said:


> Wow the prion 4 just gets better with a bunch of hours.


 

 Holy TOTL cables! lol. I hope it's worth that kinda spondoolies  Mind you, I was eying up a Symbiote IEM cable myself over Black Friday weekend, just couldn't pull the trigger though.


----------



## meomap

Anyone here know or hear a lot of improvement from SP v3 Litz 4 wires braided and 8 wires braided?
It's for my k10c.
Price is roughly 2x.


----------



## tylerchris

rpb65 said:


> Holy TOTL cables! lol. I hope it's worth that kinda spondoolies  Mind you, I was eying up a Symbiote IEM cable myself over Black Friday weekend, just couldn't pull the trigger though.


 

 Haha, me too. I probably added it and removed from my cart half a dozen times! I was eyeing the Symbiote Elite though, which unfortunately is a step-function more expensive than those for the normal 2pin IEM connectors...


----------



## 460414

I am looking for a reasonably specific length cables for my HE1000, which is not too easy to find, and I want to blind test to see if I can actually hear any difference between these and the stock cables:
 What is meant by "choice of braid: 4/6/8/10` four wire braid". What does 4/6/8/10 represent?
 Also: under the "molicule SE" at the top a cable is shown with two wires per channel, below a cable is shown with 4 wires per channel? Yet they are both four wire judging from "choice of braid: 4/6/8/10` four wire braid""?


----------



## Whazzzup

nbe9 said:


> I am looking for a reasonably specific length cables for my HE1000, which is not too easy to find so:
> What is meant by "choice of braid: 4/6/8/10` four wire braid". What does 4/6/8/10 represent?
> Also: under the "molicule SE" at the top a cable is shown with two wires per channel, below a cable is shown with 4 wires per channel? Yet they are both four wire judging from "choice of braid: 4/6/8/10` four wire braid""?


 

 feet


----------



## 460414

whazzzup said:


> feet


 
 Seriously... I read "Choice of braid" and was trying to on how it effected the braid.. Metric units are the standard where I am so a ` is never really seen here to represent length.
  
  
 And what about:
  
 Quote:


nbe9 said:


> Under the "molicule SE" at the top a cable is shown with two wires per channel, below a cable is shown with 4 wires per channel? Yet they are both "four wire" judging from "choice of braid: x` four wire braid"?


----------



## Whazzzup

you order 4 wire you will get 4 wire. 8 will get 8. I have never ordered HP cable other than c4 or prion 4 and iem cable other than occ type 4 litz 8 braid or fusion 8 braid.


----------



## dmhenley

New DHC Peptide v2 copper litz in house. Using with my AQ Nighthawks. 
 Full report in time.


----------



## dmhenley

Wow. Even the entry level DHC cables are fantastic. Dig it.


----------



## doraymon

I just ordered my first DHC cable, a Molecule Elite silver litz for my Ether C Flow headphones.
  
 I'm feeling a mix of excitement and guilt... If my wife finds out I just spend 500$+ on headphone cable she will cut my... hem... "XLR connector".


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

doraymon said:


> I just ordered my first DHC cable, a Molecule Elite silver litz for my Ether C Flow headphones.
> 
> I'm feeling a mix of excitement and guilt... If my wife finds out I just spend 500$+ on headphone cable she will cut my... hem... "XLR connector".


 
 I'm planning the same purchase for the Ether C Flow (but with a 3.5 mm connector); look forward to getting your impressions


----------



## doraymon

arnav agharwal said:


> I'm planning the same purchase for the Ether C Flow (but with a 3.5 mm connector); look forward to getting your impressions



That will happen in 2-3 months, unfortunately. That's a long wait...


----------



## Whazzzup

doraymon said:


> arnav agharwal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning the same purchase for the Ether C Flow (but with a 3.5 mm connector); look forward to getting your impressions
> ...


 

 if your lucky could be 4-6 months. I put an order in nov 25 for silver type 4 litz 8 braid, I'm hoping march or april, maybe may.


----------



## doraymon

whazzzup said:


> if your lucky could be 4-6 months. I put an order in nov 25 for silver type 4 litz 8 braid, I'm hoping march or april, maybe may.



I hope you're wrong, but I'm afraid you're not


----------



## meomap

doraymon said:


> I hope you're wrong, but I'm afraid you're not




Ordered one since end of July. No word yet.


----------



## doraymon

meomap said:


> Ordered one since end of July. No word yet.



:eek:


----------



## ColtMrFire

Getting ready to get the Molecule OCC litz cable for my HD800.  Anyone gotten this cable yet with those cans?


----------



## javahut

Question for anyone who's recently ordered and received a Double Helix cable. How long was your wait?... from what order date, to what received date?
  
 I put my order in November 17, 2016 for silver IEM cable for my Westone W80. So 3 months is coming up quick... but haven't heard anything.
  
 Just curious what recent wait times are.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## jean-luc

Peter bradstock is always available to questions. I recieved my complément 4 fusion for my ether c flow 1 week ago (order in september).


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

I was pretty much set on purchasing DHC Complement4 Flagship for my Ether C Flows, but this inconsistency in delivery times has been quite a turn-off. I see all these glowing reviews, and wonder how much uncertainty and hassle I will have to go through between the time I place and order the the date it gets shipped. Such a brilliant product... I'm torn.


----------



## ColtMrFire

Luckily for me someone is selling them to me from the classifieds.  I'm not a fan of long wait times, no matter how great the reviews.


----------



## fiascogarcia

meomap said:


> Ordered one since end of July. No word yet.


 
  
  


arnav agharwal said:


> I was pretty much set on purchasing DHC Complement4 Flagship for my Ether C Flows, but this inconsistency in delivery times has been quite a turn-off. I see all these glowing reviews, and wonder how much uncertainty and hassle I will have to go through between the time I place and order the the date it gets shipped. Such a brilliant product... I'm torn.


 
 It's going to take a good 4 to 6 months, but you also need to start e mailing him at the end of his current estimated delivery date.  My July order fell through the cracks, I sent an e mail a couple of days ago, and got word back that he would expedite shipment on it.  Really good cables, really long time to get them.  Unfortunately, I've also had similar delivery experience with Norne and Toxic Cables, where I waited for a few months, contacted them, and then got the cable a shorter time thereafter.


----------



## nepherte

I waited 6 months for my Silver Complement4. Since I've moved to Stax gear, I am now selling that same cable, available immediately


----------



## fiascogarcia

nepherte said:


> I waited 6 months for my Silver Complement4. Since I've moved to Stax gear, I am now selling that same cable, available immediately


 
 Saw that, beautiful cable!  I would snag that if only it had MrSpeakers connectors.


----------



## germay0653

arnav agharwal said:


> I was pretty much set on purchasing DHC Complement4 Flagship for my Ether C Flows, but this inconsistency in delivery times has been quite a turn-off. I see all these glowing reviews, and wonder how much uncertainty and hassle I will have to go through between the time I place and order the the date it gets shipped. Such a brilliant product... I'm torn.


 

 Have patience and you'll be rewarded.  If you feel the wait is too long then rethink your purchase options but the product quality and performance is stellar, IMO!


----------



## onlychild

The wait is definitely worth it. I've tried all the major cable brands and the DHC cables are truly something special. Noticed an improvement right away.

You have to remember that Peter and his wife make all the cables themselves and not thru a team of employees or outsourced. Quality is always consistently good.


----------



## ColtMrFire

Getting the DHC molecule for my HD800 delivered in a few days.  Can't wait to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Whazzzup

prion for hd800S is quite nice, i use balanced, lovely. so is compliment 4 se for hd800S. Cant speak about other cable types


----------



## Muvieguy

Just received my Prion 4 today for my Utopia and all I can say is WOWWWW Peter has outdone himself with this cable. I have both the Prion 4 and Kimber Axios AG for my Utopia and for those still waiting for your cable be patient I promise it is more than worth the wait.


----------



## meomap

muvieguy said:


> Just received my Prion 4 today for my Utopia and all I can say is WOWWWW Peter has outdone himself with this cable. I have both the Prion 4 and Kimber Axios AG for my Utopia and for those still waiting for your cable be patient I promise it is more than worth the wait.




When did you order?


----------



## Metalsludge

Hearing about such long wait times for Double Helix cables these days, I feel rather lucky. I purchased both of mine years ago before the uptick in demand on a whim as I was just starting to get into trying different cables. I got one for the LCDs and one for HD800, and received them only a month or two after ordering.
  
 Can't imagine listening to my LCD cans in particular without the Double Helix cable. Nothing else I have tried remotely compares. However, I haven't tried much more expensive solutions yet, so maybe some crazy super high-end stuff would be even better...maybe. But for now, the Double Helix opens up the LCDs too much to not be used every time I reach for them. It's pretty much a night and day difference, to my ears, between this and the stock, or other cables I have tried. 
  
 Only regret not having gotten the absolute top of the line available at that time, seeing how long it takes to get one now. Not interested in ordering again, as indefinitely long wait times drive me crazy.


----------



## javahut

muvieguy said:


> Just received my Prion 4 today for my Utopia and all I can say is WOWWWW Peter has outdone himself with this cable. I have both the Prion 4 and Kimber Axios AG for my Utopia and for those still waiting for your cable be patient I promise it is more than worth the wait.




what I wanna know, too... when did you place the order? thanks.


----------



## Duy Le

coltmrfire said:


> Getting ready to get the Molecule OCC litz cable for my HD800.  Anyone gotten this cable yet with those cans?


 
 How does it sound?


----------



## ColtMrFire

duy le said:


> How does it sound?


 
  
 It sounded great, but I decided to sell it.  I ended up putting the stock cable back on after a few days to hear the difference.  The stock cable has more air, soundstage space and slightly more micro detail, and I listen to alot of classical and jazz so that's essential to me.  The stock cable's mix of silver/copper is probably why.  While the Molecule sounded meatier and a bit more lively, it took away some things the HD800 excels at probably because of the pure copper design.
  
 I'm pretty sure DHC has a copper/silver cable, but the long wait times are a turn off for me.  I was able to get the Molecule on the classifieds.


----------



## Duy Le

coltmrfire said:


> It sounded great, but I decided to sell it.  I ended up putting the stock cable back on after a few days to hear the difference.  The stock cable has more air, soundstage space and slightly more micro detail, and I listen to alot of classical and jazz so that's essential to me.  The stock cable's mix of silver/copper is probably why.  While the Molecule sounded meatier and a bit more lively, it took away some things the HD800 excels at probably because of the pure copper design.
> 
> I'm pretty sure DHC has a copper/silver cable, but the long wait times are a turn off for me.  I was able to get the Molecule on the classifieds.


 
 Please careful with SPC cable. I tried the DHC SPC cable (entry level), it sounds great (transparent, detail, air) but more forward and a bit more aggressive than stock cable.


----------



## HeeBroG

str-1 said:


> Good to hear. Will hopefully receive mine sometime next week.




Have you received your Prion yet?


----------



## HeeBroG

muvieguy said:


> Just received my Prion 4 today for my Utopia and all I can say is WOWWWW Peter has outdone himself with this cable. I have both the Prion 4 and Kimber Axios AG for my Utopia and for those still waiting for your cable be patient I promise it is more than worth the wait.




Is that against the stock cable?
Any burn-in time?

Please elaborate


----------



## STR-1

heebrog said:


> Have you received your Prion yet?




Yes, I received mine after a longish wait, and I do not regret spending rather a lot of money on this cable. Peter at DHC is a great guy to deal with and the workmanship on the cable is top-notch.

The Prion did need some running in, quite a bit really (I think) before it reached its peak. You can never be too sure about this with all the other variables, e.g. system tweaks, mains quality and possible brain burn-in, and also the fact that I got a bad cold at about the same time I received the Prion. 

I'll post again shortly with more comments after I've found the time to compare once more with the stock cable, and also with the HD800-terminated Black Dragon, which the adapters I got with the Prion now allow me to use with the Utopia. I can also compare the Prion with the Silver Dragon on my HE1000 (thanks to another set of DHC adapters) just for a comparison with another silver cable.


----------



## Whazzzup

I found prion 4 got more interesting after a bunch of hours. I dunno the science of it. Compliment 4 is also a fine cable, both beat the stock hd800S in proximity, separation, detail. But as my prion 4 running via gsx mk2 and my compliment 4 running se direct to TT, I cant say if one is better than the other. Different systems different voltage. But prion 4 is a sweet detail cable tho.


----------



## Muvieguy

The prion 4 sonically is much better than the stock cable much more detailed and images much more pronounced. Burn in time hmmmmmm I have not noticed any difference with the hours I have put into it but recalling sounds from memory for myself is extremely difficult all I can say is using it I truly enjoy the music much more and just purchased another Prion 4 from Peter this past weekend.


----------



## meomap

muvieguy said:


> The prion 4 sonically is much better than the stock cable much more detailed and images much more pronounced. Burn in time hmmmmmm I have not noticed any difference with the hours I have put into it but recalling sounds from memory for myself is extremely difficult all I can say is using it I truly enjoy the music much more and just purchased another Prion 4 from Peter this past weekend.




Some of us have asked you when did you order your Prion 4, and no respond yet from you.
Now, I feel like Peter has some customers with some privilege based on Prion 4 ordering over some less money items.
Smell like some lawsuits to DHC.


----------



## Muvieguy

LOL


----------



## Whazzzup

I would not have responded


----------



## Muvieguy

Lol


----------



## nepherte

meomap said:


> Some of us have asked you when did you order your Prion 4, and no respond yet from you.
> Now, I feel like Peter has some customers with some privilege based on Prion 4 ordering over some less money items.
> Smell like some lawsuits to DHC.


 

 If you go through this thread, you'll find plenty of indications on how short/long the waiting times are. I waited about 6 months before I got my Silver Complement4 (about 2 months later than the - at the time advertised - waiting times due to a miscount in stock). Was it worth the wait? Absolutely. As with all items that have a long wait time, simply order and forget about it. If you cannot wait for such a long time, then buy from another company. It is that easy.


----------



## meomap

nepherte said:


> If you go through this thread, you'll find plenty of indications on how short/long the waiting times are. I waited about 6 months before I got my Silver Complement4 (about 2 months later than the - at the time advertised - waiting times due to a miscount in stock). Was it worth the wait? Absolutely. As with all items that have a long wait time, simply order and forget about it. If you cannot wait for such a long time, then buy from another company. It is that easy.


 

 I like your answer. At least about 6 months of waiting time.
 Other people would not politely respond to a simple question. A very SIMPLE QUESTION.
 Mine is almost 8 months now and still no respond.
 Probably would not buy anything else from DHC in the future.


----------



## meomap

Why don't I just unsubscribe this thread and be done with it.
 There you go.
 Bye.


----------



## ddanois

I waited quite a long time as well for my Prion 4 headphone cable and XLR interconnects but Peter was great with communication and the quality was worth it. This is truly an end game set of cables!
  
 Keep in mind that Peter builds all cables by hand so it takes a long time. This guy is an artisan in the finest tradition so if you can't wait, go for another option but don't bad mouth him for telling you the truth on his site...the wait is long.


----------



## doraymon

ddanois said:


> I waited quite a long time as well for my Prion 4 headphone cable and XLR interconnects but Peter was great with communication and the quality was worth it. This is truly an end game set of cables!
> 
> Keep in mind that Peter builds all cables by hand so it takes a long time. This guy is an artisan in the finest tradition so if you can't wait, go for another option but don't bad mouth him for telling you the truth on his site...the wait is long.


 
 I haven't got a cable yet but communication with Peter was great.
 So I fully agree with you, don't blame him for not offering what he doesn't claim to offer!


----------



## audiomatt

Some of you have mentioned using a hair dryer to shape/ heat-form the end of the cord around your ear so you don't have to use a memory sleeve/wire. Can those that have done this explain how it's done in detail? 
Thanks


----------



## fiascogarcia

audiomatt said:


> Some of you have mentioned using a hair dryer to shape/ heat-form the end of the cord around your ear so you don't have to use a memory sleeve/wire. Can those that have done this explain how it's done in detail?
> Thanks


 
 I've found DHC iem cables so pliable they just wrap over my ear with no problem.


----------



## 1note

Just the facts:
  
 1. I placed my order for 1 set of DHC Molecule Elite Headphone Cable terminated with an Eidolic Astell & Kern gold 2.5mm TRRS balanced plug (for my Onkyo DP-x1 and & Bayerdynamic T5-p Gen 2) on September 13, 2016 - at that time the DHC website noted that orders took approximately 6 months.
 2. Feb 19, 2017 I went to the DHC Website and the notice as to waiting time was now 3 months.
 3. I emailed Peter Feb 19 asking about the status of my  order - to date I have not received a reply.
  
 It has now been 6 months since my order was placed and paid for. To look on the bright side I suppose my order cannot take more than another 2 months (this assumes that the 3 month wait started from Feb 19)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## 1note

ddanois said:


> I waited quite a long time as well for my Prion 4 headphone cable and XLR interconnects but Peter was great with communication and the quality was worth it. This is truly an end game set of cables!
> 
> Keep in mind that Peter builds all cables by hand so it takes a long time. This guy is an artisan in the finest tradition so if you can't wait, go for another option but don't bad mouth him for telling you the truth on his site...the wait is long.


 

 ddanois, You make a good point and I have no problem waiting for something that is handcrafted.  The problem I have is that the DHC Website has a statement for the last month at least that the waiting time is around 3 months.  I have already waited 6 months and still have no cable or indication of when it will come.  I am very used to waiting for handmade items and quite a number have taken a year or more and gone way over the initially promised delivery date. I have no problem with this as long as I am given a reason.  Having not received a reply to an email 1 month ago re order status all I can unfortunately think is that there would appear to be something a little inconsistent here.


----------



## Toolman

I cannot understand the business practice of hiding behind the so-called "handcrafted" and not being customer service oriented.

I'm sure its not too difficult to hire another craftsman or two to help with some of the work, and reduce the wait time. I operate a small business as well so its not like I don't understand the resource limitation but to have someone paid for an item in full but yet not being able to manage deliver timing is unacceptable.

I've owned the Spore4, silver Complement4 as well as copper Complement4 and Spore IC, so hell yeah I'm a big fan of DHC...but they would be able to grab more business from me if they can manage the delivery schedule a bit better (I'm not referring to the wait time but rather the proper communication as well as give a more accurate delivery schedule. Also I think he should issue refunds if he's unable to meet a certain delivery schedules)

Would be happy to order a Prion4S if I know I can get delivery within 2~3 months rather putting down a couple of thousands and not hearing anything back for half a year or so.

I think its a matter of business practice and/or expectations, that's all. Still loving all my DHC cables...


----------



## Incarnation

Hi guys, just gotten my rhapsodio solars so I'm hunting around for a new cable. Alot of people recommended me a silver litz cable so just wanted to know the difference between v2 and v3 of dhc's silver litz cable cuz i had an offer of around 250 usd for v2 in good condition. I'm pretty new to cables so err sorry for being a noob haha


----------



## fiascogarcia

1note said:


> Just the facts:
> 
> 1. I placed my order for 1 set of DHC Molecule Elite Headphone Cable terminated with an Eidolic Astell & Kern gold 2.5mm TRRS balanced plug (for my Onkyo DP-x1 and & Bayerdynamic T5-p Gen 2) on September 13, 2016 - at that time the DHC website noted that orders took approximately 6 months.
> 2. Feb 19, 2017 I went to the DHC Website and the notice as to waiting time was now 3 months.
> ...


 
 Great quality cables, slow as molasses to get them!


----------



## SuperBurrito

I'm anxiously awaiting my DH adapter cables.  
  
 I wish DH would do 2 things differently though: 
 1)  Provide accurate wait time estimates on their home page - the estimates seem way too short vs. reality.
 2)  Take partial deposits for orders - not payments in full, which is ridiculous for something that may not get delivered for many months or a year.  For other expensive purchases with long wait times, the most I've paid up front is 25% or 50%....and in many cases 0%.


----------



## spw1880

Aside from the very many bespoke orders, DHC like other cable makers have to fill orders from specialty shops worldwide. This can cause long wait times. I have always wanted to buy DHC but could not bring myself to order because of the wait times.


----------



## STR-1

AudioBacon review of the Prion4 - https://audiobacon.net/2017/03/16/double-helix-cables-prion4-headphone-cable-review/


----------



## isuperfish

Hi, what's the effect of using a adapter with different kind of cable on headphone? I'm interested in your adapter to use one cable on multiple headphones, but I have both copper and silver based cable, which adapter should I pick then? thanks.


----------



## Toolman

I use short adapters across multiple headphones and since these are direct adapters, I don't hear any loss in sound quality


----------



## isuperfish

toolman said:


> I use short adapters across multiple headphones and since these are direct adapters, I don't hear any loss in sound quality


 

 Oh I just saw that! Thanks!
  
 Is there any down side of it? Ergonomically?


----------



## Toolman

isuperfish said:


> toolman said:
> 
> 
> > I use short adapters across multiple headphones and since these are direct adapters, I don't hear any loss in sound quality
> ...




Not that much of a penalty to me as it allows for a lot of flexibility, since I owned quite a few different headphones.

For some connectors (e.g. Utopia's LEMO plug) the adapter can be slightly longer that I would have like but that's something inherent and nothing much you can do about it anyway.

FWIW (except for a few cables which are dedicated for certain headphones) I've always purchased cables with the Audeze's mini XLR connectors as it is a very robust connector and the plugs are relatively short itself.


----------



## Whazzzup

Quick blurb and some pics. Thanks peter for the SP V3 type 4 litz 8 braid for my new noble encore. First some picks with the groovy satchel for comparison to stock. 

  


 So did one A/B test, worried about the two pin to give any more back and forth, as I did with prion 4 and stock for my hd800S, post purchase test.  Going from iMac 5k 384 fr 32 bit > audio quest jitterbug > audio quest cinnamon modified for Hugo> chord hugo> DHC sp v3 8 braid> noble encore. 
 Yup another sonic discovery of fullness meets closeness. it brought out bass and mids a bit, which i am very happy with. Listened to a dozen well recorded tunes from different genres and really enjoying the new team and rig. Thanks peter. Use this primarily as a portable iPhone 7 plus 256 gig to cck to hugo, but tested as such still grooving


----------



## javahut

ote: 





whazzzup said:


> Quick blurb and some pics. Thanks peter for the SP V3 type 4 litz 8 braid for my new noble encore. First some picks with the groovy satchel for comparison to stock.
> 
> So did one A/B test, worried about the two pin to give any more back and forth, as I did with prion 4 and stock for my hd800S, post purchase test.  Going from iMac 5k 384 fr 32 bit > audio quest jitterbug > audio quest cinnamon modified for Hugo> chord hugo> DHC sp v3 8 braid> noble encore.
> Yup another sonic discovery of fullness meets closeness. it brought out bass and mids a bit, which i am very happy with. Listened to a dozen well recorded tunes from different genres and really enjoying the new team and rig. Thanks peter. Use this primarily as a portable iPhone 7 plus 256 gig to cck to hugo, but tested as such still grooving


 
  
 Very cool! Thanks for the post.
  
 Just a couple questions if you have time...
  
 Did you get balanced connector on cable?
  
 If you just received this from Double Helix, how long was it from ordered to received cable?
  
 Very nice cable, though. Your description of the sound quality makes me even more eager to receive mine... though mine is only for the 4 wire version. Should be ready soon!
  
 Also... just noticed... Double Helix Cables has their new website up and running.


----------



## Whazzzup

No balance, i use my noble exclusively through chord hugo. hd800S prion 4 is balanced tho. it took 4 months and a bit.


----------



## javahut

whazzzup said:


> No balance, i use my noble exclusively through chord hugo. hd800S prion 4 is balanced tho. it took 4 months and a bit.


 

 ​Thanks. Yeah, I didn't order balanced either. Had been pondering changing to balanced, as I recently started using an iBasso DX200. But from my experience in pro audio... balanced was designed to limit noise in long cable runs. So as long as the equipment is designed correctly... unbalanced output on something as short as a headphone cable should not be a huge difference in sound quality. Plus... I kinda wanna be able to use the cable on normal single ended headphone outputs like my Benchmark DAC2 DX without needing a converter cable.
  
 So mine will hopefully be ready soon, as I'm just a couple days shy of 5 months since I placed the order!
  
 Thanks again. Enjoy the new addition to your set up. Looks (and I'm sure sounds) stellar!


----------



## germay0653

I would typically go with a balanced configuration and get an adapter to convert it to SE because you can't go the other way around.  That way you have the capability to use both in case you ever want to use it on both type of amps..


----------



## osgorth

I've received a nice Prion4 cable for my Utopia headphones recently. It's configured with XLR 3-pin (Xhadow) and without the Spore shielding option. I was afraid it'd be too rigid. Not sure it would be, though, since I also received a Prion4S interconnect with the beautiful Klei RCA plugs, and it's not much stiffer to be honest. 
  
 I connected the RCA between my DAC and headphone amp, because the Analog DAC just doesn't like balanced. Bit of a shame since the headphone amp is balanced, but oh well. It does sound better using RCA out, I tried it before.
  
 These two replaced an old silver-copper hybrid a friend of mine made, and the stock cable on the Utopia.
  
 So, my first impression is that the cable is really light. It's a pleasure in use, it flexes and flows naturally when I move around. There is zero microphony, if I tap the cable nothing happens. Great stuff.
  
 Build-wise they look great, the braiding is flawless as far as I could see. I really like how flexible and light they are too! The connectors I picked are the best you can get - in particular the Klei RCA plugs are very sexy.. Xhadow XLRs have served me well for many years - never had an issue with them. Looks great too.
  
 It sounded fine right out of the box, although not mind-blowing. They do like some burn-in, I noticed considerable improvement after about 100 hours. That's not me listening, I kept it playing around the clock for a couple of days and each time I put the phones on, I noticed it had opened up a bit more.
  
 The sound is just effortless. I cannot hear any coloration, it feels really transparent. The soundstage is noticeably larger than the stock cable; the Prion just opens everything up. That's exactly what the Utopia needs, so in that sense it's definitely a perfect match. Pretty much in every other sense too. Everything is there. Details, air, punch, PRaT, blackness - yeah pretty much any hifi parameter I can think of.
  
 I sincerely doubt I'll ever have to get another headphone cable - this one's a keeper. And so is the Utopia.
  
 Delivery time for my order was just over 2 months, which means I was lucky. Maybe it was because I ordered only Prion cables - they have a separate work queue for Prions I was told.
  
 In closing, I'm really glad I found this thread and all the fans on this forum. I'd never heard of DHC before, and I'm happy that's not the case anymore.


----------



## javahut

osgorth said:


> Delivery time for my order was just over 2 months, which means I was lucky. Maybe it was because I ordered only Prion cables - they have a separate work queue for Prions I was told.


 
  
 Nice! Sounds like a great cable...
  
 But it really does highlight there is no real "queue", if different cables and/or priced products are getting priority in the "queue". I've had my order in for silver IEM cable for over 5 months now. At least I still get communication when I email about it every once in awhile. But I've been told it should be ready in a few weeks for the last 2 months. Then 2+ weeks ago, it should be "next" week. Now in the 3rd week after getting this "estimate".
  
 While I'm sure the cable will be worth the wait, and I'll be glad to get it (when/if I get it)... I seriously doubt I'll get another. Especially now that I know the "queue" doesn't really exist... or at least is being manipulated in some way. There are many other high quality silver cables available now, much quicker. And while I understand it is an "artisan" cable of high quality... it really is just cable assembly in the end. I've had a custom built guitar made from raw blocks of wood in less time.
  
 I'll listen once I get it and then make a decision if the cost and unknown wait time is worth ever buying another DHC. But the sound quality will have to be well above the Silver Dragon I purchased to hold me over during the wait... or I won't be getting another. In fact, I also purchased new silver XLR cables for my studio monitoring in the time since I placed the order for the DHC silver IEM cable... and have been using them for months now. I seriously wanted to get the Double Helix version... but since the wait time is pretty much open ended, and I hadn't received any additional communication from DHC about it... I went with something I could buy and put into use in a reasonable amount of time.
  
 Still waiting... 5 months + now.


----------



## meomap

javahut said:


> Nice! Sounds like a great cable...
> 
> But it really does highlight there is no real "queue", if different cables and/or priced products are getting priority in the "queue". I've had my order in for silver IEM cable for over 5 months now. At least I still get communication when I email about it every once in awhile. But I've been told it should be ready in a few weeks for the last 2 months. Then 2+ weeks ago, it should be "next" week. Now in the 3rd week after getting this "estimate".
> 
> ...


 

 Try 9 months already for Comp 4 for my Utopia and still no news yet.
 Try 5 months for SP3 silver 8-braided for my K10C and no news yet also.
 Probably not going to buy any further product from this DHC company of husband/wive anymore.
 Emailed and no answer yet.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Here is my review of the DHC

*Double Helix Cables. 
Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable V3 Next-Generation Model With Type 4 Litz Review*




Pure OCC Silver Litz IEM Cable V3 Next-generation Model with Type 4 Litz and Jomo Audio 6R.

http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2017/05/double-helix-cables-pure-occ-silver.html

*Mods. Sorry for the link out. I don`t think the Head-fi review section is live yet for submitting reviews.

regards
expat


----------



## David B

Question for LCD-4 owners:

I drive my LCD-4s with the Headamp LS-X Mk ii and balanced cables. I'm considering an upgrade to 3 meter runs (Balanced) of either the new *Kimber Axios* or the *Moon Audio Silver Dragon Premium*.  _Is anybody familiar with these with the LCD-4 and is one better than the other_?

Thanks


----------



## Whazzzup (May 12, 2017)

David B said:


> Question for LCD-4 owners:
> 
> I drive my LCD-4s with the Headamp LS-X Mk ii and balanced cables. I'm considering an upgrade to 3 meter runs (Balanced) of either the new *Kimber Axios* or the *Moon Audio Silver Dragon Premium*.  _Is anybody familiar with these with the LCD-4 and is one better than the other_?
> 
> Thanks


prion 4 all the way!


----------



## jean-luc

I use a complément 4 fusion for 3months with mines ether c flow. It doesn't change the Sound level like a new dac or amp but improvements are so clear to me. It's Just so more realistic, better résolution, dynamics, détails, space, it's push up to the next level.

thanks to P Bradstock.


----------



## chaiyuta

Did anyone tried DHC Symbiote Elite 19 2-pin CIEM cable yet? Could you share impression?


----------



## Steen Pihl (Jun 14, 2017)

chaiyuta said:


> Did anyone tried DHC Symbiote Elite 19 2-pin CIEM cable yet? Could you share impression?


I have just revieved mine and what a purchase! It took me a couple of years to fully understand all those fancy words & ways that the good people that reviews the stuff, use there, but I will give it my best shot!
From the very first moment you put some of your favorite tracks on, you're not in any doubt, that this is a great cable! It leaves you with the conviction that you get everything possible! Im pretty sure that now it's up to the IEM, HOW well delivered your music will be served!
Bass, midrange, treble and the highest notes, all get a better delivery. To MY ears anyway! But it's very clear that this cable is an upgrade from the previous silver cable (symbiote SP V3 OCC silver type 4 litz) from The Great Peter of Double Helix Cables!
I can't stop smiling when listning! It's thicker and more precent, but it's SO entertaining! This comes highly recommended!


----------



## Whazzzup

darn the new two pin launched after my boxing day order for v3 was shipped. oh well have the prion 4 so yes id belly up to what ever is best cable and pay the bills later. in my case ill live.


----------



## chaiyuta

Steen Pihl said:


> I have just revieved mine and what a purchase! It took me a couple of years to fully understand all those fancy words & ways that the good people that reviews the stuff, use there, but I will give it my best shot!
> From the very first moment you put some of your favorite tracks on, you're not in any doubt, that this is a great cable! It leaves you with the conviction that you get everything possible! Im pretty sure that now it's up to the IEM, HOW well delivered your music will be served!
> Bass, midrange, treble and the highest notes, all get a better delivery. To MY ears anyway! But it's very clear that this cable is an upgrade from the previous silver cable (symbiote SP V3 OCC silver type 4 litz) from The Great Peter of Double Helix Cables!
> I can't stop smiling when listning! It's thicker and more precent, but it's SO entertaining! This comes highly recommended!


Great to know that there is confirmation for an actual customer that Elite19 is really superior than Symbiote SP V3 in every aspect. Then I can skip symbiote SP V3 and I need time to collect my money for the true flagship model. More question. How do you think about flexibility of Elite 19 and Symbiote SP V3? Do they have any memory or spring effect?


----------



## RyanLuong (Jul 30, 2019)

Good cables.


----------



## Whazzzup

It's about the construction of the litz cables, type 4 or type 6, the braid, awg etc... the proof is in the listening so try em all and let us know. All I know is peters best cables are his best cables, worth the price and wait. Course maybe someone with an audio engineering degree or mineral electrical engineering degree could help us out.


----------



## JML (Jun 20, 2017)

Here are two photos of my new Double Helix Molecule SE balanced cable for Oppo PM-3 and my Sony NW-WM1A. As you can see from my signature, I also have a DH balanced cable to use these headphones with my Oppo HA-1. I cannot report on sound-based comparisons I can make with other balanced cables, but the difference between the unbalanced stock cables and the DH balanced cables is striking, beyond the increase in volume from the additional available power. The visible quality of Peter Bradstock's assembly is outstanding (but, of course, I have not opened up the connectors!).


----------



## gwompki

Anyone have any experience ordering parts from DHC?  I ordered a couple of Eidolic plugs on Sunday that were listed as in stock.  No shipment notice yet.  I sent an email asking for an update yesterday with no response.  Wasn't sure if this was normal or not.  Maybe he only goes to the PO once a week or so.  I'm not worried yet, just wondering how long I should expect it to take.  I'm re-terminating a set for myself and a friend...friend is getting antsy not knowing when I will ship his back to him


----------



## gwompki

Got the shipping notice today along with a tracking number.  Phew.  Was getting fairly worried.  Emailed Wednesday asking when it would ship and never heard back.


----------



## Whazzzup

gwompki said:


> Got the shipping notice today along with a tracking number.  Phew.  Was getting fairly worried.  Emailed Wednesday asking when it would ship and never heard back.


Sometimes the email is what it takes


----------



## edwardsean

Hi. I'm looking at Peter's ultrashort adapters. I was wondering does anyone know if the cable build times also apply to adapters or do they ship sooner?


----------



## fiascogarcia

edwardsean said:


> Hi. I'm looking at Peter's ultrashort adapters. I was wondering does anyone know if the cable build times also apply to adapters or do they ship sooner?


I can only go by memory, but I think when I ordered a hypershort adapter, it took a couple of weeks, whereas cable order was several months.  That was a couple of years ago, so circumstances may have changed since.  Now that I think about it, that wasn't much help, was it?


----------



## cykelvin

edwardsean said:


> Hi. I'm looking at Peter's ultrashort adapters. I was wondering does anyone know if the cable build times also apply to adapters or do they ship sooner?



I just contacted DHC as I need them to build a Triple Threat adapter.  I was told the wait time is about couple of months.  I would assume ultrashort adapters is the same


----------



## ExpiredLabel (Jul 25, 2017)

Just wanted to show love to Peter @dhc cables. I recently was able to scoop a deal on a one off prion4 iem cable used. Build quality is solid for this type of cable. I actually appreciate the black sleeving for the cable as I'm not one for bling or being loud.

I also wish to add I've been in a bit of communication with Peter as I needed help with a IC order. He has always been kind and taken the time to answer concerns or questions I have. For those worrying or not getting responses, please be patient as he often is busy putting out such great products for us as well as keeping up with I'm sure CONSTANT emails all concerned or curious send him.


Thanks again Peter!


----------



## TylerJarvis

Anyone buy these cables used on the forums? Do they seem like they can hold up over time or should i just buy new>?


----------



## Whazzzup

They hold up well. The wear points are connectors so hp probably better than iem...but that depends on individual use. Peter does repair work as well.


----------



## TylerJarvis

Whazzzup said:


> They hold up well. The wear points are connectors so hp probably better than iem...but that depends on individual use. Peter does repair work as well.


Thanks for the reply. Seems like the cable to go with then


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I bought my IC and Iem prion4 cable used. Unfortunately the IC was damaged along with my main player... Long story short Peter has said he will repair the Prion4 Iem cable when needed. However, in the case of the IC he basically said I should opt for the comp4 IC as a replacement... Initially I was disappointed with that as the whole reason I wanted these two cables, was so I knew no coloration would be in my system as well as the price of the comp4 is roughly half of what I paid for the prion4 interconnect and I happen to have a headphone conditioner I feel would have minimized interference. Peter did assure me though, that the comp4 has better shielding and would be better for the job of a IC. Trusting the mad hatter behind his creations I did not object, I just wish I wouldn't have damaged the prion4 interconnect so I could have tested it with the IEM cable for the intended purpose.

On the plus side the IC should be finished up soon and I'm very much looking forward to testing with the dita dream on your with the prion4 cable. Should be juicy


----------



## Loose-Leaf

I recently took delivery of my headphone cable , 3 months was a long wait however I will be a repeat customer,


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Out with the old in with the new..

Thanks Peter!!


----------



## meomap

ExpiredLabel said:


> Out with the old in with the new..
> 
> Thanks Peter!!



What is it?


----------



## ExpiredLabel (Aug 8, 2017)

Comp4, replacing a prion4 that was damaged sadly.

The one on the right is a IC that came with the Nakamura headphone conditioner.


----------



## meomap

ExpiredLabel said:


> Comp4, replacing a prion4 that was damaged sadly.
> 
> The one on the right is a IC that came with the Nakamura headphone conditioner.



So, that one is 3.5 to 3.5 mm mini to mini?


----------



## ExpiredLabel

2.5 mm to 3.5mm, my apologies for not specifying.


----------



## meomap

ExpiredLabel said:


> 2.5 mm to 3.5mm, my apologies for not specifying.



Thanks.


----------



## AnotherSpin

My cable (Symbiote SP 4-wire) was build in one week. Order was placed at Sept 22 and I received a message from Peter the cable is ready to be sent at Oct 1. Cable was delivered to my door today after a week journey over half of the world - I live in Ukraine. After couple of hours listening I can only say I am very happy with the sound. DH cable works magically with my Noble Encores. I will have no reservations to order again.


----------



## Whazzzup

wow times are a changing


----------



## Loose-Leaf

Whazzzup said:


> wow times are a changing




I sent my cable in for a re~termination mid August, no word , no reply to a recent email ,.....


----------



## normie610

AnotherSpin said:


> My cable (Symbiote SP 4-wire) was build in one week. Order was placed at Sept 22 and I received a message from Peter the cable is ready to be sent at Oct 1. Cable was delivered to my door today after a week journey over half of the world - I live in Ukraine. After couple of hours listening I can only say I am very happy with the sound. DH cable works magically with my Noble Encores. I will have no reservations to order again.



Perhaps they have some idle ready stocks, so it only took a week. Just checked their website, they have revised the previous 3 months delivery time to 4 weeks or less for new cables. Great news indeed.


----------



## kubig123

Hi,
did anybody have a chance to try the Symbiote Elite 19 cable for iem?
it looks amazing, but I'm afraid it's too heavy and not very comfortable.


----------



## DSlayerZX

Has anyone heard from Double Helix lately?

I sent in a cable for retermination six weeks ago, and so far all I got was radio silence from them even though I sent a few follow-up email.


----------



## meomap

DSlayerZX said:


> Has anyone heard from Double Helix lately?
> 
> I sent in a cable for retermination six weeks ago, and so far all I got was radio silence from them even though I sent a few follow-up email.



Nope.
Ordered IC since July. Emailed to edit from SE to BAL config. Also, asked for connector replacement because my 2.5mm was broken.
Radio silence at this point.
Probably too busy.
He needs to hire and train more people to do the stuff. I don't think he can handle by himself and his wife as a company.


----------



## rayhe19

Yikes, I should have checked here before placing my order. I ordered some wires on Nov 8th and they are still "processing".


----------



## pippen99

Don't think that should worry you.  I received my cable about two months ago and it still is listed as "In Processing".


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Always better to just message and be patient. If for some reason he doesn't answer don't assume it's on purpose. Peter has always been quite expedient when I've done business with him. Even with a small termination job...just my 2 cents


----------



## rayhe19

pippen99 said:


> Don't think that should worry you.  I received my cable about two months ago and it still is listed as "In Processing".


About how soon after you ordered did you get a shipping confirmation? So far my credit card has been charged but I haven't gotten any info and it's been more than a week. I thought the wires were *"BACK IN STOCK.  ORDER NOW FOR IMMEDIATE SHIPMENT."*


----------



## AnotherSpin (Nov 17, 2017)

My order was "In Processing" all the time, and then one day I received a message from Peter notifying order is ready for shipment - I asked to write before shipment. My order was processed very fast, and I believe there is no fixed time for different type of work or different type of products from DHX, some take much less time than others to be ready. The building process is similar to work of an artist, you never know when it will be finished. I had an experience with dedicated Linear PSU from Paul Hynes - it is normal to wait from 6 to 12 months before shipment and Mr.Hynes answers rare e-mails if any.


----------



## pippen99

In my correspondence with Peter he quoted me an eight week build time.  It was an actual ten week build which is in the ballpark.  This was before the message on the home page changed to the " four week" estimate.  I am very happy with my cable, well worth the wait and not out of line with other cable purchases I have made.


----------



## DSlayerZX

Has anyone hear from Peter lately?



I tried to contact him a few times since the end of September but didn’t get any response from him.



I know a person can get busy and fall behind on deadline… but complete silence for about 2 and half month is a bit much.


----------



## pippen99

I emailed about a Black Friday purchase and got a same day response.


----------



## DSlayerZX

pippen99 said:


> I emailed about a Black Friday purchase and got a same day response.



Then it's either you have a fortunate one that got q quick response lately...

or I am black listed.


----------



## muziq

DSlayerZX said:


> Then it's either you have a fortunate one that got q quick response lately...
> 
> or I am black listed.



You're blacklisted.  We were all wondering when you'd figure it out.










J/K. Just email Peter again. Holidays and stuff...probably just behind or missed it somewhere.


----------



## AnotherSpin

I am not trying to advocate Peter's style of communicating with clients, merely hinting on importance of remembering he is a real person just like anybody else, us included. Do we reply all e-mails, business and private in timely manner? Or do we met all and every deadline? Yes, I understand the difference between client and business owner, but, again, DHC is a home based tiny enterprise run by a person who may have a lot of other occupations besides answering mails or building cables. Please, have a little patience, and it will be rewarded, for sure!)


----------



## DSlayerZX (Dec 11, 2017)

AnotherSpin said:


> I am not trying to advocate Peter's style of communicating with clients, merely hinting on importance of remembering he is a real person just like anybody else, us included. Do we reply all e-mails, business and private in timely manner? Or do we met all and every deadline? Yes, I understand the difference between client and business owner, but, again, DHC is a home based tiny enterprise run by a person who may have a lot of other occupations besides answering mails or building cables. Please, have a little patience, and it will be rewarded, for sure!)





 I work in a small but rather busy engineering firm, while we don’t’ meet all dead line and reply all email /revision/ questions instantly, we certainly get grilled if an email sits for more than 3 days without response, and pants on fire rush + overtime if project is more than a day overdue.

Maybe I’m just used to this work pace but shouldn’t expect others to do so.  but still doesn’t change the fact that its frustrating when 3 emails each at about 20 days apart gets ignored.

Guess I’ll wait until after holiday and see what happens.


----------



## AnotherSpin

My experience with DHC was very good, but I could understand that others are not so happy as I am. Did you try to write using DHC online contact form? Or, sending private message to Peter on this forum?


----------



## DSlayerZX (Dec 11, 2017)

AnotherSpin said:


> My experience with DHC was very good, but I could understand that others are not so happy as I am. Did you try to write using DHC online contact form? Or, sending private message to Peter on this forum?



Haven't trying sending him private message so far
***but been sending him email through the email account he used to respond the contact form.***
edit, nope just checked, it's the email used for payment and his previous email exchanges.
I'll try forum PM if I still don't hear anything back by Christmas.


----------



## 2K9R56S

Any luck getting ahold of him or getting your order?


----------



## DSlayerZX (Jan 23, 2018)

2K9R56S said:


> Any luck getting ahold of him or getting your order?



unfortunately, not yet.

I sent him another email after the new year, but just always, the email dropped into the void of no return.

not sure message him ion forum woudlwork anymore.. seems like he hasn't been active here since 2016.

and my HD800 has been without a cable since Sept....=__=


----------



## pippen99

My new toy.  Prion4 XLR to 6.3 adapter.  Purchased during Black Friday sale.  Beautiful work.


----------



## DSlayerZX

So he is indeed operating....

but just ignores every email and PM I have been sending him

NICE


----------



## ezekiel77

I have a few 4.4mm balanced cables for my Sony DAP. I'm looking to purchase the 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male ultrashort adapter ($119.99) so that I can use the same cables for my QP1R which is single-ended only. Emailed DHC for pictures as I was worried that any adapter without pigtail cables would put strain on the 3.5mm socket, however they didn't have any.

So, has anyone here bought the adapter? And would you be kind enough to share a photo of it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kubig123

ezekiel77 said:


> I have a few 4.4mm balanced cables for my Sony DAP. I'm looking to purchase the 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male ultrashort adapter ($119.99) so that I can use the same cables for my QP1R which is single-ended only. Emailed DHC for pictures as I was worried that any adapter without pigtail cables would put strain on the 3.5mm socket, however they didn't have any.
> 
> So, has anyone here bought the adapter? And would you be kind enough to share a photo of it? Thanks in advance.


I bought a 4.4 female to a 2.5 plug, not bad at all, it’s not heavy at all, I’ll post a couple of pictures tomorrow.


----------



## meomap

ezekiel77 said:


> I have a few 4.4mm balanced cables for my Sony DAP. I'm looking to purchase the 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male ultrashort adapter ($119.99) so that I can use the same cables for my QP1R which is single-ended only. Emailed DHC for pictures as I was worried that any adapter without pigtail cables would put strain on the 3.5mm socket, however they didn't have any.
> 
> So, has anyone here bought the adapter? And would you be kind enough to share a photo of it? Thanks in advance.


At least DHC answered back to you.


----------



## seeteeyou

To deal with Peter Bradstock's indifference, there's not much one could do unless you're sending him your hard earned money via PayPal

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/paypal-safety-and-security
https://www.paypal.com/na/selfhelp/...tion-claim-within-a-certain-timeframe-FAQ1417

And that must be done within 180 days as shown above, most likely he did read your e-mail / PMs etc. while he could simply pretend that everything was lost or something. To even get his slightest attention, usually the first step should be threatening to file a dispute via PayPal (within 180 days) since that's pretty much the only thing that could hurt his own PayPal account. If there were still no replies whatsoever, go ahead to file that dispute for real so that he's gonna deal with PayPal instead of you.

Later on he'll give you some lame excuses when he's trying to "explain" what's going on. Basically he ain't doing anything unless he's actually forced (by PayPal) to get off his ass. Other than that, good luck your money since he might or might not feel like making whatever cable(s) you actually paid for.


----------



## kubig123

ezekiel77 said:


> I have a few 4.4mm balanced cables for my Sony DAP. I'm looking to purchase the 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male ultrashort adapter ($119.99) so that I can use the same cables for my QP1R which is single-ended only. Emailed DHC for pictures as I was worried that any adapter without pigtail cables would put strain on the 3.5mm socket, however they didn't have any.
> 
> So, has anyone here bought the adapter? And would you be kind enough to share a photo of it? Thanks in advance.



Here some pictures about my ultrashort adapter, works very well, but like quite few people in this thread dealing with Peter is not the best, I ordered them inn October and I receive them last week, too of emails and just few responses. 



 

Here is another adapter made by Music Sanctuary for my AK, it's not ultrashort, but the customer service is top level!


----------



## DSlayerZX (Feb 20, 2018)

seeteeyou said:


> To deal with Peter Bradstock's indifference, there's not much one could do unless you're sending him your hard earned money via PayPal
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/paypal-safety-and-security
> https://www.paypal.com/na/selfhelp/...tion-claim-within-a-certain-timeframe-FAQ1417
> ...




I sent him the money on late September last year.

It's been 5 months, looksl ike I have to take the action soon.

The trickey thing is I also sent him my cable to be retermintated, which is another 500 dollar that's not considered in this tranaction.

But yeah.... I may have to file a paypal dispute and start questioning  him on every social media he uses to get some response out of him


----------



## DSlayerZX (Feb 20, 2018)

Screw it, escalated the issue through Paypal.
Paypal suggested to contact him regarding to the issue, which I already did so.

The email listed by PayPal is a dead email that will get bounced back if you ever plan to contact him that way.

the Gmail account is like sending messages to a blackhole with no response.

For anyone planning to purchase a cable or any sort of service from Peter, please beware of his behavior.
He may be fairly response prior to receiving the order, but will just completely ignore you afte he received the money.

It's your money, you can choose to deal/not deal with him at your own risk.


----------



## ezekiel77

Oh dear. I can't risk that then.


----------



## azabu

I received my 4.4mm to 6.3mm short adapter today and the build quality is impeccable. There were a few communication issues, I'll just say maybe it's best to send DHC an email prior to making an order to confirm the delivery date.


----------



## DSlayerZX

the issue isn’t the slow communication prior to making the order,  it wasn’t perfect but it was fine.

The problem is the absolute none communication after the money was paid.

Is like Peter basically said **** it. I already got your money. You will get your stuff when I feel like making them.

Btw. Peter refunded the money in an hour the PayPal claim was made...... so he’s definitely reading his email

Here is hoping I can at least get my cable back


----------



## sinkr

I've attempted 3 purchases with DHC, 1 that went successfully and is for sale here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-...ikonn-single-ended-adaptor-occ-silver.868224/, another UltraShort that I cancelled because they missed their shipping deadline, and on 12/18/2017, I dropped $1500+ on their Symbiote Elite 19 and a DHC adaptor to go from balanced to single.

9 weeks in, not a single order confirmation (other than PayPal), they didn't respond to a status email I requested on 1/11/2018, and no other updates along the way.

Yesterday, I opened up a PayPal dispute and sent yet another message to doublehelixcables@gmail.com and got a response that said this:

*Double Helix*
10:01 PM (23 hours ago)













to me





Should be done next week.  You’ll get a notice when it ships out.

Sent from my iPhone​For $1500+, I expect them to hit their 4-6 week manufacturing deadline listed on the product page, AND confirm my order with a transactional email, and keep me in the loop if there are delays, instead of just taking my money and sitting on it for !9! weeks.  On top of that, I expect a little more customer service and personality, when they finally do see fit to respond.

I don't really want to get into fisticuffs with people who want or feel the need to defend DHC, I just want to put my experiences out there for people considering dealing with DHC and potentially what you may run into.  While this isn't the most expensive cable they make, it's pretty damn expensive, so I'm not bitching about a $25 dollar transaction here.

Yes, their products are very fine, however, if they can't ship them on time and/or inform the buyer (who shelled out $1500 up front months ago) in the loop, then it isn't much of great deal.

I don't know what it is with boutique cable companies (shout out to banned from Head-Fi Brad at Revelation Audio Labs here, too) for being flaky as hell.


----------



## grownmansport

Here's my Symbiote SP for JH Sirens that arrived in the mail last week. The order was placed in late November, so it took 3 months which is much faster than I expected.  Peter was quick to respond and ship them after my first follow up email.

My previous orders from DHC took 6+ months to ship after multiple follow-ups, so I consider myself fortunate this time. You kind of never know what to expect.

Anyway, since he's the only one who carries these awesome custom metal connectors for the JH Sirens, I had no other choice and I had to have them no matter how long the wait.


----------



## sinkr (Feb 25, 2018)

The problem is n_ot knowing what to expect_; It's just poor customer service and, collectively as consumers, if we continue to put up with it, things won't ever change.  My problem with *not being kept abreast of where my order stands*, is that I don't know if they're really busy or just don't give a damn.  I mean they've had my money in the bank since day 1 of the order.

As you can see, I'm assuming the latter.  Meanwhile the CIEMs I bought at the same time, and at a similar price point as the Symbiote 19, were delivered a month ago.  I known apples to oranges, but it still is something to consider...


----------



## sinkr

I'm quoting and replying to myself.

I spoke with Double Helix today and made my case and I was heard.  I don't know if that will change anything for anyone else, but I am satisfied with the conversation that took place.

I wanted to be fair and let other people know that I was able to work out a suitable resolution for myself and am looking forward to my cable arriving soon.




sinkr said:


> I've attempted 3 purchases with DHC, 1 that went successfully and is for sale here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-...ikonn-single-ended-adaptor-occ-silver.868224/, another UltraShort that I cancelled because they missed their shipping deadline, and on 12/18/2017, I dropped $1500+ on their Symbiote Elite 19 and a DHC adaptor to go from balanced to single.
> 
> 9 weeks in, not a single order confirmation (other than PayPal), they didn't respond to a status email I requested on 1/11/2018, and no other updates along the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## DSlayerZX

well, I was finally able to get hold of Peter through email as well, I guess being vocal about the problem did something and worked out the problem.  

Hopefully Peter can continue the trend for current and future customers.


----------



## ddanois

Hi All,

I'm trying to sell my Prion Spore4 USB and XLR Interconnects on the forum. Any ideas for where else I should list them for a quick sale?

Thanks


----------



## fiascogarcia

ddanois said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm trying to sell my Prion Spore4 USB and XLR Interconnects on the forum. Any ideas for where else I should list them for a quick sale?
> 
> Thanks


Outside of the classifieds here, I can only think of Audiogon and Ebay.


----------



## ddanois

Thanks...just wasn't sure if there was another site to consider outside of Audiogon and Ebay. Appreciate the feedback


----------



## pippen99

US Audio Mart


----------



## germay0653

Superphonica on computeraudiophile.com


----------



## ddanois

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## syke

I was thinking of ordering from DHC, but looking at the comments with emails getting un-replied is a little unnerving.


----------



## fiascogarcia

syke said:


> I was thinking of ordering from DHC, but looking at the comments with emails getting un-replied is a little unnerving.


Yeah, it takes a long time and communication is sparse.  You run into that with a lot of the boutique cable companies, but DHC can take months to complete an order.  If you are not a patient person, you might want to look elsewhere.  On the flip side, their cables are really top notch and beautifully done.


----------



## 2K9R56S

They all do amazing work.  But by the time you get your cables it will be a different season outside, you'll probably have a birthday that came and went, or you might even forget that you ordered a cable in the first place.  The ones I've bought from have hit or miss customer service and communication skills.  And if I had to guess, little to no grasp of FIFO.

So good luck!


----------



## hemipowered007

All I ordered was a few diy parts 2 weeks ago, still says processing. Now I read thru here, and I'm assuming I should just file a dispute with my credit card company since these people take forever to ship. They already charged me, I would have hoped for simple sleeving and a y split it would have been sent out quick but apparently even responding to 3 emails asking what the deal is, is too hard. That's just pathetic really.


----------



## Whazzzup

You don’t order from dhc if your a step from credit card reversal. This isn’t Best Buy or amazone


----------



## sinkr

Whazzzup said:


> You don’t order from dhc if your a step from credit card reversal. This isn’t Best Buy or amazone



Clue us in.  What makes it ok for someone to be disappointed with Best Buy and Amazon but not a boutique cable dealer?


----------



## Whazzzup

Oh you can be upset, not sure how that helps.


----------



## hemipowered007

Whazzzup said:


> You don’t order from dhc if your a step from credit card reversal. This isn’t Best Buy or amazone



If they responded to emails I wouldn't have to do that. If they responded and said they would have it out within 2 weeks or something I would wait. The problem is, they charged, then no contact. It's not how businesses should work at all. I am not having him build a cable for me, just parts I'm sure he already has in stock. I can't stand people who don't respond to their customers or seem to give half a crap. I've dealt with several small companies, and head fi members who maybe are slow to respond, and that's fine its understandable. But after reading thru here it seems like people are just ignored.


----------



## Whazzzup

I get it, but this is a purchase in advance co. I’m not defending but it’s always been like that, prions and premium cables get preference...patience is more than a virtue, it’s necessary


----------



## meomap

Whazzzup said:


> I get it, but this is a purchase in advance co. I’m not defending but it’s always been like that, prions and premium cables get preference...patience is more than a virtue, it’s necessary



Then hire more people, train, and do the small items instead of husband and wife company to do all.
Stop being being cheap.

Ordered mine IC since August 2017. Still no ETA. Pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hemipowered007

Whazzzup said:


> I get it, but this is a purchase in advance co. I’m not defending but it’s always been like that, prions and premium cables get preference...patience is more than a virtue, it’s necessary



Ya, well I'm in the wrong for not reading up on that first. I just needed some diy parts and for whatever reason found myself on the dhc site. I'll just wait. I'll stop complaining since my purchase was next to nothing.


----------



## hemipowered007

meomap said:


> Then hire more people, train, and do the small items instead of husband and wife company to do all.
> Stop being being cheap.
> 
> Ordered mine IC since August 2017. Still no ETA. Pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wait nope, now I'm back to being pissed for everyone else's sake and not my own. That, is ridiculous! It'll take a year for me to get 20 bucks in diy parts, screw this. Gonna chalk up a slight loss here as lesson learned, I'll order somewhere else


----------



## sinkr

Whazzzup said:


> I get it, but this is a purchase in advance co. I’m not defending but it’s always been like that, prions and premium cables get preference...patience is more than a virtue, it’s necessary



I can say for a fact that the expensive cables don't get preferred treatment.  I aired my complaints earlier in this thread for a $1500 IEM cable that certainly didn't get preference.

In the end, it doesn't matter the amount that's spent, it's feeling valued as a customer.  Be an apologist if you want and make excuses not knowing what's really going on, but I can tell you my $1500 order got no better treatment than a few bucks worth of parts.


----------



## doraymon (Jun 6, 2018)

The "it's not amazon" it's not an acceptable justification for completely ignoring customers who paid in advance IMO.
But that's the whole point, it's "IMO".
Other people may consider this an acceptable price to pay for the value for money content they get.
Time will tell if this is a successful strategy from the cable builder side or eventually customers will be less and less and they will have to change approach or shut down for no business.

I get it, they start with a one man show operation, they get some visibility on the forums and the demand explodes in their hands without them being ready or willing to grow their structure and fixed costs.

Please note this comment is not specific to DHC but valid for similar small operations in the audiophile business.

Just my $0.02


----------



## sinkr (Jun 6, 2018)

doraymon said:


> The "it's not amazon" it's not an acceptable justification for completely ignoring customers who paid in advance IMO.
> But that's the whole point, it's "IMO".
> Other people may consider this an acceptable price to pay for the value for money content they get.
> Time will tell if this is a successful strategy from the cable builder side or eventually customers will be less and less and they will have to change approach or shut down for no business.
> ...



Definitely true for Revelation Audio Labs, except they're downright felonious.  Forza's been alright to me, but they've completely not responded to a few emails, but nothing on this level.

Edit:

Also, Ray Samuels has been very decent to work with, as has Birgir from Mjolnir Audio and even Gavin from Tralucent.

The point is, there are some good mom and pop shops out there and not-so-good ones.  As consumers we have the right to share our experiences, ultimately "voting with our feet."


----------



## scootermafia (Jun 8, 2018)

meomap said:


> Then hire more people, train, and do the small items instead of husband and wife company to do all.
> Stop being being cheap.
> 
> Ordered mine IC since August 2017. Still no ETA. Pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


August 2017, I'm way past that date in the build queue.  Perhaps it fell through the cracks, shoot me an email?  If an order ever gets forgotten like that, I fix it ASAP.  DIY parts I am constantly deluged with orders, Eidolic is a hot seller so it's nonstop packaging and the wait can be a few days.  A few times my printer has eaten a label which has delayed someone's order.  2 years ago I brought home baby #1, a truly insane baby,  so it's been more hectic.  I'll try to keep a better eye on this thread.  As always if I miss an email, send another.  It's the last thing I do before bed and the first thing I do when I wake up in the morning - emailing.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Hi Peter, glad you answered here! You are doing an one of kind effort which stands truly unique. Hope every your customer will be satisfied as much as I am. Warmest regards from Odessa, Ukraine!


----------



## sinkr

AnotherSpin said:


> Hi Peter, glad you answered here! You are doing an one of kind effort which stands truly unique. Hope every your customer will be satisfied as much as I am. Warmest regards from Odessa, Ukraine!



Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with my Symbiote Elite 19 IEM cables _once I got them_ and I completely understand build times, demand, etc.  The larger complaint is not about quality or anything like that, it is about setting and maintaining customer expectations.  If the item states "you will wait 4 months," and if I accept, so be it, but keep new orders/customers abreast of what your backlog looks like if things go beyond what is ordinary or stated.  I think that's the issue here.  I'd understand that kind of proactive manufacturer feedback, and if I needed the item before they could produce, I'd go elsewhere with no hard feelings.

As a consumer, I ask that I be kept abreast of schedule changes and be given a fair and honest build and ship timeframe and that others understand that anyone who gets bent out of shape over these types of issues has a right as a consumer to do so.  It'd be a different story if someone had an expectation that a custom built cable would ship within a week, versus a month or 2, but this is not the case.

Anyhow, like I say, I'm very happy with the performance, look, and feel of my Symbiote Elite 19 and am glad I finally got it, but I did personally get bent out of shape when it went much longer than the estimate on the website, etc.


----------



## AnotherSpin

I know Peter will not answer here, he is too busy with orders..)) So I am taking a freedom to comment. This is a one man production. And, as clearly stated in Peter's reply he is a family man. Please be thoughtful. Nobody pushes to order from him. Amazon is a nice place which meets customer's expectations. Would you push Van Gogh if he will take your order?


----------



## sinkr

sinkr said:


> t I be





AnotherSpin said:


> I know Peter will not answer here, he is too busy with orders..)) So I am taking a freedom to comment. This is a one man production. And, as clearly stated in Peter's reply he is a family man. Please be thoughtful. Nobody pushes to order from him. Amazon is a nice place which meets customer's expectations. Would you push Van Gogh if he will take your order?



Your post makes no sense.  First you say he won't respond here, then acknowledge that he just has, then you try and conflate a cable manufacturer with one of the greatest artists known to civilization.  Again, customers have rights; they're not always right, but when someone is paying for someone's services, there should be certain expectations that are met.


----------



## meomap

scootermafia said:


> August 2017, I'm way past that date in the build queue.  Perhaps it fell through the cracks, shoot me an email?  If an order ever gets forgotten like that, I fix it ASAP.  DIY parts I am constantly deluged with orders, Eidolic is a hot seller so it's nonstop packaging and the wait can be a few days.  A few times my printer has eaten a label which has delayed someone's order.  2 years ago I brought home baby #1, a truly insane baby,  so it's been more hectic.  I'll try to keep a better eye on this thread.  As always if I miss an email, send another.  It's the last thing I do before bed and the first thing I do when I wake up in the morning - emailing.



PM already.
Thank you for working it out with me.


----------



## meomap

sinkr said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with my Symbiote Elite 19 IEM cables _once I got them_ and I completely understand build times, demand, etc.  The larger complaint is not about quality or anything like that, it is about setting and maintaining customer expectations.  If the item states "you will wait 4 months," and if I accept, so be it, but keep new orders/customers abreast of what your backlog looks like if things go beyond what is ordinary or stated.  I think that's the issue here.  I'd understand that kind of proactive manufacturer feedback, and if I needed the item before they could produce, I'd go elsewhere with no hard feelings.
> 
> As a consumer, I ask that I be kept abreast of schedule changes and be given a fair and honest build and ship timeframe and that others understand that anyone who gets bent out of shape over these types of issues has a right as a consumer to do so.  It'd be a different story if someone had an expectation that a custom built cable would ship within a week, versus a month or 2, but this is not the case.
> 
> Anyhow, like I say, I'm very happy with the performance, look, and feel of my Symbiote Elite 19 and am glad I finally got it, but I did personally get bent out of shape when it went much longer than the estimate on the website, etc.



Hi,
Any impressions for your Symbiote Elite 19? Might be too heavy for iem?
I have Symbiote sp3 OCC silver 8 braided with Noble Encore iem and 10C.


----------



## Whazzzup

meomap said:


> Hi,
> Any impressions for your Symbiote Elite 19? Might be too heavy for iem?
> I have Symbiote sp3 OCC silver 8 braided with Noble Encore iem and 10C.


blasphemy  I'm sure its soft thing of beauty and as far as I'm concerned any 8 braid is a friend of mine.


----------



## sinkr

meomap said:


> Hi,
> Any impressions for your Symbiote Elite 19? Might be too heavy for iem?
> I have Symbiote sp3 OCC silver 8 braided with Noble Encore iem and 10C.



It is a thick, large cable, but as Whazzzup says it is soft.  Now, I don't go running with it, so it's probably not appropriate for that, but commuting or wearing around the house, etc., it's just fine.  Now, I have CIEMs, so I get a good, tight fit.  Perhaps maybe too heavy for IEMs, but I'll never know.


----------



## meomap

sinkr said:


> It is a thick, large cable, but as Whazzzup says it is soft.  Now, I don't go running with it, so it's probably not appropriate for that, but commuting or wearing around the house, etc., it's just fine.  Now, I have CIEMs, so I get a good, tight fit.  Perhaps maybe too heavy for IEMs, but I'll never know.



So, all checklist items are improve besides vocal.
That's what my Symbiote sp3 silver braid 8 cable does.
I was thinking of this Elite 19, but it is too thick bases from the picture. It's like 2X to 3X comparing to mine SP3.
I guess perfect for protection when out about on the street.


----------



## AnotherSpin

sinkr said:


> Your post makes no sense.  First you say he won't respond here, then acknowledge that he just has, then you try and conflate a cable manufacturer with one of the greatest artists known to civilization.  Again, customers have rights; they're not always right, but when someone is paying for someone's services, there should be certain expectations that are met.


Thank you for reply. Your post makes a great sense, I am overwhelmed. Just as I said, next time order from Amazon you will have nothing to worry about - customers have rights.


----------



## sinkr

AnotherSpin said:


> Thank you for reply. Your post makes a great sense, I am overwhelmed. Just as I said, next time order from Amazon you will have nothing to worry about - customers have rights.



I also order a lot of things from Amazon too, brah.  Again, thanks for another worthless response.  You're going on my ignore list.


----------



## AnotherSpin

When people go out of arguments they put someone they can not respond to ignore list. So pathetic...


----------



## AnotherSpin (Jun 8, 2018)

BTW brah, last time I made a purchase from Amazon it was a creme for my Red Wing boots. Customer service was excellent, automatic reply was right on time and shipment effected next day. Everything to make you happy boy in a candy shop.


----------



## scootermafia (Jun 9, 2018)

We do list approximate build times on the main cable page.  We don’t continuously send updates to every customer every week or something to tell them again and again that their cable is still in process, as to do so would be unfeasible and wouldn’t achieve much - either the cable’s in line or it’s shipped out, customers can check in and see how long it’ll be.  Missed emails are the minority, when in doubt send another one.  I’ve never lost a Paypal claim because either the screw-up is fixed immediately or the customer gets a refund. 


To address the comments in this thread, we have a few new policies.  One, if you want to get a refund and bail from the line, you can do so at any time.  Two, there’s a 30-day money back guarantee.  So, no risk really.  One can wait as long as it takes or not, as the case may be.  We have had insane demand for nearly 10 years and dealers all around the world, and I’m just not willing to outsource production to underlings, as they would need constant supervision - they could let a few crappy solder joints slide if I missed it nobody would be the wiser - I might not know about it until the returns started pouring in.  So every single cable is built by me, and only me.  I’ve simply seen too many horrors in massproduced stuff to allow it.  I know, I know, people can be trained to do stuff, I'm not the only person that knows how to solder cables, etc etc - but I do think cable building is personal, at least from my perspective, it's not art or anything but it would just feel weird having to pass off someone else's labor as my own.  I would not want to be in an outside office rather than watching my daughter grow up each day, so this is the tradeoff I’ve made - making less money per year and serving fewer customers rather than be away all the time. 


Elite19 is too big for a lot of people, but it’s there for those who can handle it.


----------



## scootermafia

Also, I know the feeling of impatience, I wouldn't order from me 
Amazon Prime Now or bust.  And where I live, I don't even get access to the 1-hour delivery window, i have to wait 2 hours.

I just put in for a GTC custom knife and I'm probably going to be waiting a year for it, but the Commando is probably the craziest knife of 2018....


----------



## kubig123

Hi @scootermafia,
I saw there is a new cable, the Clone Fusion, right now, what is it the waiting time if I order one this week?

thanks


----------



## scootermafia

kubig123 said:


> Hi @scootermafia,
> I saw there is a new cable, the Clone Fusion, right now, what is it the waiting time if I order one this week?
> 
> thanks


Ship times are always listed on the DHC storefront page.


----------



## sdaff

I am looking for a iem cable focused on high and mid range,vocal and with more treble sparkle and transparency.
I also hope that the bass could be reduced a bit and be tighter and faster, is SP V3 4-wire my best choice?


----------



## sinkr

scootermafia said:


> Also, I know the feeling of impatience, I wouldn't order from me
> Amazon Prime Now or bust.  And where I live, I don't even get access to the 1-hour delivery window, i have to wait 2 hours.
> 
> I just put in for a GTC custom knife and I'm probably going to be waiting a year for it, but the Commando is probably the craziest knife of 2018....



I'm very happy with my Elite19, especially coupled with CIEMs which probably helps the heavier cable not pull them out of the socket.  I wanted endgame performance for my trans/portable rig and got it.  When I'm on the go and use the Elite19, UE18+es, and a Hugo 2, I don't feel like I'm missing much (if anything) from my home rig that's a DAVE, Mjolnir Carbon CC, and SR-009s.

 I'm unsure if cables matter much in electrostats, and the fact that Stax cables are wired requiring retermination, but if DHC offered that service, I'd probably buy an electrostat cable from you assuming electrostatic technology would benefit from a better cable.


----------



## scootermafia

sdaff said:


> I am looking for a iem cable focused on high and mid range,vocal and with more treble sparkle and transparency.
> I also hope that the bass could be reduced a bit and be tighter and faster, is SP V3 4-wire my best choice?



I generally don't see the different cables as offering specific changes to specific parts of the sound; it's more of an overall improvement with increasing budget.  You've made the correct choice, though.


----------



## scootermafia

sinkr said:


> I'm very happy with my Elite19, especially coupled with CIEMs which probably helps the heavier cable not pull them out of the socket.  I wanted endgame performance for my trans/portable rig and got it.  When I'm on the go and use the Elite19, UE18+es, and a Hugo 2, I don't feel like I'm missing much (if anything) from my home rig that's a DAVE, Mjolnir Carbon CC, and SR-009s.
> 
> I'm unsure if cables matter much in electrostats, and the fact that Stax cables are wired requiring retermination, but if DHC offered that service, I'd probably buy an electrostat cable from you assuming electrostatic technology would benefit from a better cable.



Mrspeakers just sent me connectors so I can play around with my Voces.  Everything is backwards with electrostats, they like thinner wire, not thicker, also no braiding of the wires; they like minimum capacitance.  The signal is all voltage and not much current.
No Stax surgery for us, sorry.


----------



## mxroadie

@scootermafia Peter, I would love to hear your thoughts on differences between the new Clone Fusion and Elite 19 Fusion.

Thanks!


----------



## scootermafia

mxroadie said:


> @scootermafia Peter, I would love to hear your thoughts on differences between the new Clone Fusion and Elite 19 Fusion.
> 
> Thanks!


Elite19 has “more” of the good stuff but it’s vastly less ergonomic.


----------



## sinkr

scootermafia said:


> Elite19 has “more” of the good stuff but it’s vastly less ergonomic.



My first experience with expensive, non-ergonomic IEM cables was Tralucent Audio's uBer v1 cable that had a solid core (which I still have for sale, BTW).  For the 1Plus2 and Ref1.Too IEMs they were paired with, there was a noticeable decrease in sibilance, especially with the 1Plus2s.

Anyhow, I mention this, because the cable was a liability to use as it was solid cores (no kinking, put it up very carefully, etc.) and it was microphonic (all as previously stated by other people), so when it came back to a cable like the 19 that was thicker, but not as fragile, it wasn't a big deal for me.  It's a matter of perspective, however.

Like I say, I wouldn't wear it exercising or running and if I were to do so, I'd probably just use a much cheaper IEM/cable combo for that activity anyhow.


----------



## mxroadie

scootermafia said:


> Elite19 has “more” of the good stuff but it’s vastly less ergonomic.





sinkr said:


> My first experience with expensive, non-ergonomic IEM cables was Tralucent Audio's uBer v1 cable that had a solid core (which I still have for sale, BTW).  For the 1Plus2 and Ref1.Too IEMs they were paired with, there was a noticeable decrease in sibilance, especially with the 1Plus2s.
> 
> Anyhow, I mention this, because the cable was a liability to use as it was solid cores (no kinking, put it up very carefully, etc.) and it was microphonic (all as previously stated by other people), so when it came back to a cable like the 19 that was thicker, but not as fragile, it wasn't a big deal for me.  It's a matter of perspective, however.
> 
> Like I say, I wouldn't wear it exercising or running and if I were to do so, I'd probably just use a much cheaper IEM/cable combo for that activity anyhow.



Thanks, both. I have also come to cherish ergonomics even if it means sacrificing some sound quality, especially since I mostly listen to music on the go. It's like what they say about cameras - the best camera is the one you have with you. So likewise, a cable that is flexible and can take the rough and tough would be my weapon of choice. 

That clone fusion is a thing of beauty.


----------



## scootermafia

mxroadie said:


> Thanks, both. I have also come to cherish ergonomics even if it means sacrificing some sound quality, especially since I mostly listen to music on the go. It's like what they say about cameras - the best camera is the one you have with you. So likewise, a cable that is flexible and can take the rough and tough would be my weapon of choice.
> 
> That clone fusion is a thing of beauty.


I spend most of my time telling people not to buy Elite19.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I'm also big on ergonomics. But mostly for IEM cables. I find stiff and heavy cables for full-size cans not to bother me much at all.

Which leads me to share my latest review...

*Without Walls or Ceiling – A Review of the DHC Molecule 19 Elite Fusion*
​


----------



## sinkr

scootermafia said:


> I spend most of my time telling people not to buy Elite19.



I dunno, like I say, I’m not performing extreme sports in the 19s, but as supple as they are and beyond the splitter become half as big, I think its worth it!


----------



## Whazzzup (Jun 16, 2018)

Nice cables


----------



## sinkr

PinkyPowers said:


> I'm also big on ergonomics. But mostly for IEM cables. I find stiff and heavy cables for full-size cans not to bother me much at all.
> 
> Which leads me to share my latest review...
> 
> ...



Very nice review!  The Elite19 is definitely not stiff.  It's not your typical floss-type cable, either, but I appreciate the heft that's there.


----------



## 471724

It's now 10 weeks since I ordered a pair of DHC Chaperone-2 OCC Copper Litz Flagship Interconnects, RCA-RCA. No response to my email of a week ago. Any comment?


----------



## 471724

Just received response from Peter - OK so far. Expect shipping this week.


----------



## EndGameSearch

Can an owner of the Complement4 comment (or PM me) on the ergonomics of the cable?  I've been using the Danacable Lazuli Ultra on my Susvara for the past week and have decided to return it.  I feel Susvara would benefit more from a full silver cable with my system and I really need something less bulky.  I don't move around much while listening but I'd like something thinner, lighter and more flexible.  The Danacable is beautiful but a bit of a monster.


----------



## johnzz4

Anyone interested in a Prion4 for Audeze?  I’m likely going to put mine up for sale to free up some funds for an amp upgrade.


----------



## Whazzzup (Aug 5, 2018)

EndGameSearch said:


> Can an owner of the Complement4 comment (or PM me) on the ergonomics of the cable?  I've been using the Danacable Lazuli Ultra on my Susvara for the past week and have decided to return it.  I feel Susvara would benefit more from a full silver cable with my system and I really need something less bulky.  I don't move around much while listening but I'd like something thinner, lighter and more flexible.  The Danacable is beautiful but a bit of a monster.


Going on memory c4 is a low gauge yet flexible wire not that much different from prion 4. Except the c4 is braided to a y splitter. The splitter adds a little weight, frankly if budget is not a consideration prion 4 is a better choice, enjoy the sound and quite light for a low gauge wire, a bonus if going balanced.
Don’t know Dana but from the web looks more like a uni body shell type wire build, perhaps less flexible....prion 4 with wire separation and wire braid type a little less a monster maybe..


----------



## EndGameSearch

Whazzzup said:


> Going on memory c4 is a low gauge yet flexible wire not that much different from prion 4. Except the c4 is braided to a y splitter. The splitter adds a little weight, frankly if budget is not a consideration prion 4 is a better choice, enjoy the sound and quite light for a low gauge wire, a bonus if going balanced.
> Don’t know Dana but from the web looks more like a uni body shell type wire build, perhaps less flexible....prion 4 with wire separation and wire braid type a little less a monster maybe..


Thanks for the feedback.  When buying gear I generally focus on the impact to sound quality first, price second, but it's a mental challenge for me when it comes to cables where price and preference do not always match.  I'm not simply talking about diminishing returns.  With some components it's easier to say one item is better than the next and warrants a higher price.  That said, after spending $1k on the Danacable Lazuli Reference for my Utopia and over $2K for their Ultra cable for my Susvara, I'm returning the Ultra and keeping the reference.  Price has little to do with it.  I simply prefer one pairing over the other.  With those two cables one is copper and one is copper and silver so they really are intended to meet different needs.  

I do not have any experience with Double Helix cables.  I'll use the dirty "B" word.  Is it safe to say the Prion4 is "better" than the Complement4 where it's an easy decision if price is not a concern?  I do not want to save money at the expense of sound quality, but I do not want to pay twice as much just because it's the latest TOTL offering.  I've read very little of this thread so apologies if there are direct comparisons buried within it.


----------



## Whazzzup

It’s been a long time since I a/b c4 and prion 4 frankly the comparison was not fair to begin with. My c4 was direct se to my TT, and my prion 4 is 4 pin xlr to my gsx mk2 fed by TT to my hd800S. Sooo. I just can say the totality of the prion experience is very enjoyable, while I also liked c4. Ergonomics is with prion 4 for me even with a thicker gauge, probably cause of the seperate channel braiding.


----------



## EndGameSearch

Thanks. Ergonomics are very important. I’ll be going from Dave to Wells Milo Refemce (soon the be upgraded to Headtrip) but I feed it SE to a HFC Helix Trinity HP conditioner so balanced is not an option with that in the chain. Well worth the sacrifice to me.


----------



## Sennheiser92

I used the molecule 19 with my sennheiser HD800s... incredible cable all around.   I seriously am impressed with his craftsmanship.


----------



## bluebyte60

What's the usually respond time from Peter? I return few connectors and is expecting a refund. But it's been 4-5 days.  In the meantime, I figured that the website never send me an email when trying to reset the password. Very strange...


----------



## 471724 (Aug 21, 2018)

bluebyte60 said:


> What's the usually respond time from Peter? I return few connectors and is expecting a refund. But it's been 4-5 days.  In the meantime, I figured that the website never send me an email when trying to reset the password. Very strange...



I sent the following to Peter last week:

"It's now been 13 weeks since I ordered a 6 ft. pair of your DHC Chaperone-2 OCC Copper Litz Flagship Interconnects, RCA-RCA (ordered 9 May 2018). So far, there has just been a shipping label created.
I was wondering when I can expect the shipment."

He has not replied yet. I guess this speaks louder than words as to the his response time to orders and to inquiries.


----------



## 471724 (Aug 21, 2018)

I should have checked the current status of  the tracking number with usps. It is now finally in-transit to my address.


----------



## RyanLuong

Have anyone used Clone Fusion cable with new U-polymer outer jacket? could anyone tell me how flexible is it, does it turn hard after a period of use like PVC jacket?


----------



## kubig123

BatToys said:


> Have anyone used Clone Fusion cable with new U-polymer outer jacket? could anyone tell me how flexible is it, does it turn hard after a period of use like PVC jacket?


I've been using the Clone with my Phantom for about 2 months, it's very well made and i really like how it pairs with the ciem, is not as flexible as the EA Ares II, but not still enough to find it uncomfortable.
it's too early to notice any stiffness insulation, i own a significant amount of cables, from different companies, and i never had an case where the cable increased the stiffness.


----------



## Hoegaardener70 (Aug 28, 2018)

I ordered a cable from DoubleHelix early July (status : processing for 9 weeks now), and since then sent a question repeatedly through their message system and to the given email. My email was only asking if I ordered the right connectors. I do not mind waiting, but I do mind a lot that my order-related question is not replied to, it would take half a minute. Is this normal for DoubleHelix?


----------



## kubig123

Hoegaardener70 said:


> I ordered a cable from DoubleHelix early July (status : processing for 9 weeks now), and since then sent a question repeatedly through their message system and to the given email. My email was only asking if I ordered the right connectors. I do not mind waiting, but I do mind a lot that my order-related question is not replied to, it would take half a minute. Is this normal for DoubleHelix?


unfortunately it is, it's not very easy to get in touch with Peter, keep sending him emails, sooner or later he will reply to you.


----------



## IgeNeLL

johnzz4 said:


> Anyone interested in a Prion4 for Audeze?  I’m likely going to put mine up for sale to free up some funds for an amp upgrade.





johnzz4 said:


> Anyone interested in a Prion4 for Audeze?  I’m likely going to put mine up for sale to free up some funds for an amp upgrade.


Plz send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## kxljh

Currently I'm into my 16th week of waiting for my cables to complete the "tune-up" service. Website still puts my order as processing and no change. Sent an email in to enquire about the status a couple of days ago, but there's no reply.


----------



## javahut (Sep 22, 2018)

kxljh said:


> Currently I'm into my 16th week of waiting for my cables to complete the "tune-up" service. Website still puts my order as processing and no change. Sent an email in to enquire about the status a couple of days ago, but there's no reply.


Yep. Similar here. Sent mine in for repair because one of the connector housings pulled away from the connector. Sent in about 8 weeks ago. Haven't been able to get even a response as to whether they received it or not.

About a week after, I ordered a pre-made adapter that's listed on the site as "ships immediately". Seven eeeks later... nothing. No response about either order.

I can't imagine the recent "guarantee" of being able to cancel your order if you get tired of waiting even means anything. Who knows when you'd get your money back.


----------



## bvng3540

javahut said:


> Yep. Similar here. Sent mine in for repair because one of the connector housings pulled away from the connector. Sent in about 8 weeks ago. Haven't been able to get even a response as to whether they received it or not.
> 
> About a week after, I ordered a pre-made adapter that's listed on the site as "ships immediately". Seven eeeks later... nothing. No response about either order.
> 
> I can't imagine the recent "guarantee" of being able to cancel your order if you get tired of waiting even means anything. Who knows when you'd get your money back.


And yet you guys still place order, if you are stop whining


----------



## kxljh

Ever since the 10th week mark has passed, I would occasionally send in emails to check on the status, and he would always tell me it will ship at the end of the week. It's worrying that the 8-10 weeks waiting time is not met and has almost doubled and also 1 week no replies from him, which gives me the feels that he ran away with my cables and money.


----------



## scootermafia

Very sorry for the fails guys.  I'm still here, but last month got more backed up from a wrist sprain that slowed me down a lot and took forever to improve at all (literally fell walking up my driveway carrying a toddler, at least my kid was fine, while I got a wrist & ankle sprain and the kiddo jumped off me onto the lawn).  I put the refund policy front & center on the main store page -- if you're waiting patiently I really appreciate it but you definitely don't have to.  If I miss an email resend it, I'm going through to look for emails I missed.  Cables are our one and only job so we're in it for the long haul, we don't want to take anyone's money or hold onto it against their wishes.  

Side note, CBD oil works pretty well for joint injuries, and it's legal around the world, and has no side effects.  It took about 3 weeks to do anything, but if I don't take it, the wrist gets unusable again, so I know it's doing something.


----------



## kxljh

scootermafia said:


> Very sorry for the fails guys.  I'm still here, but last month got more backed up from a wrist sprain that slowed me down a lot and took forever to improve at all (literally fell walking up my driveway carrying a toddler, at least my kid was fine, while I got a wrist & ankle sprain and the kiddo jumped off me onto the lawn).  I put the refund policy front & center on the main store page -- if you're waiting patiently I really appreciate it but you definitely don't have to.  If I miss an email resend it, I'm going through to look for emails I missed.  Cables are our one and only job so we're in it for the long haul, we don't want to take anyone's money or hold onto it against their wishes.
> 
> Side note, CBD oil works pretty well for joint injuries, and it's legal around the world, and has no side effects.  It took about 3 weeks to do anything, but if I don't take it, the wrist gets unusable again, so I know it's doing something.


Glad that you and your kid are fine. Thanks for the updates and clarifications. Hope you get better!


----------



## 2K9R56S

scootermafia said:


> Cables are our one and only job so we're in it for the long haul



If that's the case, what action(s) have been taken behind the scenes to improve order fulfillment and customer communication?  Given the increase of complaints throughout the year in this thread I would have thought by now things would have improved.  Or at least the customer service / communication side of things.


----------



## javahut

javahut said:


> Yep. Similar here. Sent mine in for repair because one of the connector housings pulled away from the connector. Sent in about 8 weeks ago. Haven't been able to get even a response as to whether they received it or not.
> 
> About a week after, I ordered a pre-made adapter that's listed on the site as "ships immediately". Seven eeeks later... nothing. No response about either order.
> 
> I can't imagine the recent "guarantee" of being able to cancel your order if you get tired of waiting even means anything. Who knows when you'd get your money back.



Update: Just got my Silver Litz IEM cable back from repair. Looks like the housing that had pulled away is repaired, along with possibly new MMCX connectors and/or strain relief jacket on both left and right MMCX (I only paid for one I think).

Also got 2 adapters... which I ordered one, so got another thrown in for free I guess. Along with what appears to be a nice, new, larger leather type carrying pouch (again, for free, since I didn't order it).

So all my orders are complete, within about 8 weeks. Seems very good service time to me, considering the cable repair is much lower cost compared to buying a new one... so not nearly the profit margin for repair I don't imagine. Plus a couple freebies thrown in!

I'm just extremely glad to have my cable back repaired! Definitely sounds so much better than any other IEM cable I have. I missed it!

Thanks DHC!

Now I gotta see what other cable I might need to order from 'em. 

Happy customer.


----------



## Marat Sar

Does anyone have experience with the DHC clone fusion cable pairing with u18 tzar? Been fishing for this knowledge all over. Seems like an interesting combo, but no one seems to know yet...


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Marat Sar said:


> Does anyone have experience with the DHC clone fusion cable pairing with u18 tzar? Been fishing for this knowledge all over. Seems like an interesting combo, but no one seems to know yet...



If you remind me in a day or two I can hook them up and see how they are. Just now it's a little too late and I need to get up early.


----------



## Marat Sar

Oh, super -- head fi to the rescue! I'll remind you as the weekend dawns.


----------



## Marat Sar

WayneWoondirts said:


> If you remind me in a day or two I can hook them up and see how they are. Just now it's a little too late and I need to get up early.



Hey WayneWoondirts -- so how is that u18 DHC clone fusion combo sounding? My reference points at the u18 with janus dynamic (effect audio) and Reference 8 (ALO).

Any impressions are much appreciated


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Marat Sar said:


> Hey WayneWoondirts -- so how is that u18 DHC clone fusion combo sounding? My reference points at the u18 with janus dynamic (effect audio) and Reference 8 (ALO).
> 
> Any impressions are much appreciated



Thanks for reminding, I'll get to it tonight. Got a family thing to attend to.

Can't really speak about the Janus or Ref8 though. Don't have them.


----------



## Whazzzup

Marat Sar said:


> Hey WayneWoondirts -- so how is that u18 DHC clone fusion combo sounding? My reference points at the u18 with janus dynamic (effect audio) and Reference 8 (ALO).
> 
> Any impressions are much appreciated



Just my two cents I couldn’t tell the difference between alo ref 8 and stock shure 846 cable. Have had fusion and v3 litz on 846 and encore liked them better. Both 8 braid.


----------



## Marat Sar

Ref 8 is an uncoloured cable, which is why I like it. It has a slight U shaped accent, boosting treble and bass extension but that's it. The signature remains the same, it just adds technicality: separation, detail, soundstage width and length. I imagine the differences are slight enough to perhaps not show up on 846 at all. They're small (8%?) on u18 too,but still noticeable. My favourite cable thus far. I'm interested in clone fusion precisely because people say it doesn't affect treble at all. Hoping for note weight and a little more warmth, and of course those technicalities.


----------



## kxljh

Got my cables back from the tune up 3 days ago, and I must say I'm disappointed. I've sent in 2 cables, 1 came back perfect， while the other one had flaws. The first one was that the eidolic plug was scratched up and the connector itself has scratches on it. The other issue I had was with the 2 pin. It fit on loosely with my iem, and when tested with my other cable, it fits perfectly. Sent in an inquiry about what can be done but no response.


----------



## icebeam030 (Oct 30, 2018)

Marat Sar said:


> Hey WayneWoondirts -- so how is that u18 DHC clone fusion combo sounding? My reference points at the u18 with janus dynamic (effect audio) and Reference 8 (ALO).
> 
> Any impressions are much appreciated



Seems like he is not responding I am also very interested in this pairing because I had some good experience with a cable that looks like a copper-silver one with A18
I have a SPV3 from Peter, but finding it not a good pair with A18 due to too neutral vocal and not wide enough sound stage.
I am also considering EA's EROS II, but DHC's ergonomics are unmatched...Will probably order the clone fusion on Black Friday...


----------



## icebeam030

scootermafia said:


> Very sorry for the fails guys.  I'm still here, but last month got more backed up from a wrist sprain that slowed me down a lot and took forever to improve at all (literally fell walking up my driveway carrying a toddler, at least my kid was fine, while I got a wrist & ankle sprain and the kiddo jumped off me onto the lawn).  I put the refund policy front & center on the main store page -- if you're waiting patiently I really appreciate it but you definitely don't have to.  If I miss an email resend it, I'm going through to look for emails I missed.  Cables are our one and only job so we're in it for the long haul, we don't want to take anyone's money or hold onto it against their wishes.
> 
> Side note, CBD oil works pretty well for joint injuries, and it's legal around the world, and has no side effects.  It took about 3 weeks to do anything, but if I don't take it, the wrist gets unusable again, so I know it's doing something.



Peter would you say the clone fusion is better in vocal emotions and sound stage than SPV3?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

icebeam030 said:


> Seems like he is not responding I am also very interested in this pairing because I had some good experience with a cable that looks like a copper-silver one with A18
> I have a SPV3 from Peter, but finding it not a good pair with A18 due to too neutral vocal and not wide enough sound stage.
> I am also considering EA's EROS II, but DHC's ergonomics are unmatched...Will probably order the clone fusion on Black Friday...



I did, but via PM. Sorry.
Here's what I wrote him:

the pairing indeed is excellent. The 18 gets a notch thicker in its lower mids to me. Bass is more punchy and dynamic. Overall gained some texture und contures. The A18 to me seems to be even more precise. Not sure if the sound stage got wider, deeper or higher. highs sound a bit cleaner and brighter to my ears. not a significant change in coloration though.


----------



## icebeam030

WayneWoondirts said:


> I did, but via PM. Sorry.
> Here's what I wrote him:
> 
> the pairing indeed is excellent. The 18 gets a notch thicker in its lower mids to me. Bass is more punchy and dynamic. Overall gained some texture und contures. The A18 to me seems to be even more precise. Not sure if the sound stage got wider, deeper or higher. highs sound a bit cleaner and brighter to my ears. not a significant change in coloration though.


Thanks! Do you feel the vocal gets more emotional? e.g. warmer, more organic or at least less dry. cause I found A18 to be too dry pairing with the pure silver SPV3.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

no worries.
more emotional vocals? no. not really. at least not to me.
I think they're still very much the same, maybe thicker, but not more emotional.


----------



## icebeam030

WayneWoondirts said:


> no worries.
> more emotional vocals? no. not really. at least not to me.
> I think they're still very much the same, maybe thicker, but not more emotional.


All right, might still try the clone fusion. DHC surely has one of the best ergonomics in the industry.


----------



## meomap

icebeam030 said:


> All right, might still try the clone fusion. DHC surely has one of the best ergonomics in the industry.



Probably toward Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

icebeam030 said:


> All right, might still try the clone fusion. DHC surely has one of the best ergonomics in the industry.



The CF has great ergonomics, very true.


----------



## icebeam030

WayneWoondirts said:


> The CF has great ergonomics, very true.


Just a guess, r u in Australia?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

icebeam030 said:


> Just a guess, r u in Australia?



No, but the name is similar. Austria.


----------



## YuYue

scootermafia said:


> Very sorry for the fails guys.  I'm still here, but last month got more backed up from a wrist sprain that slowed me down a lot and took forever to improve at all (literally fell walking up my driveway carrying a toddler, at least my kid was fine, while I got a wrist & ankle sprain and the kiddo jumped off me onto the lawn).  I put the refund policy front & center on the main store page -- if you're waiting patiently I really appreciate it but you definitely don't have to.  If I miss an email resend it, I'm going through to look for emails I missed.  Cables are our one and only job so we're in it for the long haul, we don't want to take anyone's money or hold onto it against their wishes.
> 
> Side note, CBD oil works pretty well for joint injuries, and it's legal around the world, and has no side effects.  It took about 3 weeks to do anything, but if I don't take it, the wrist gets unusable again, so I know it's doing something.




I ordered the cable in late June, It's been more than 4 months. What should i do? I try to send email but still no answers until now.


----------



## bvng3540

YuYue said:


> I ordered the cable in late June, It's been more than 4 months. What should i do? I try to send email but still no answers until now.


File with PayPal, you get 1 more month before you cant file


----------



## Ultrainferno

For Giveaway 12 we have something special: An Elite 19 interconnect by Double Helix Cables. This one is made for this giveaway and you can win it by subscribing to the giveaway and leaving a comment on the article. Now on Headfonia. Good luck!

https://www.headfonia.com/giveaway-12-dhc-elite-19/


----------



## icebeam030

Anyone placed their black Friday orders? I am trying to contact Peter for changing the termination for my order but seems like he's not replying...


----------



## syke

icebeam030 said:


> Anyone placed their black Friday orders? I am trying to contact Peter for changing the termination for my order but seems like he's not replying...


If you have read the past posts in this thread, you would know he doesn't reply.


----------



## icebeam030

syke said:


> If you have read the past posts in this thread, you would know he doesn't reply.


He sometimes do replies... But yeah, very hard to figure out when.


----------



## YuYue

icebeam030 said:


> He sometimes do replies... But yeah, very hard to figure out when.


He did reply after I post on this thread but gone after that. I still didn't get the package that he promised to process in a week. That's a month passed.


----------



## Athur126

Ordered some DIY stuff that was under ready-to-ship specials back in November. Still haven't got it and no reply from emails sent


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Good luck! One wonders what he thinks about his clients.


----------



## javahut (Jan 22, 2019)

Athur126 said:


> Ordered some DIY stuff that was under ready-to-ship specials back in November. Still haven't got it and no reply from emails sent


Same thing happened to me. Ordered an "in stock ships immediately" adapter back in August. I got it, but it took about 3+ months.

I odered a fusion iem cable back in mid November. Been 8+ weeks now. I probably shouldn't even begin to expect it for another month or two.

You just have to know that if you order from DHC, be prepared to be able to forget about it for an extended length of time. There's no telling when you'll get it.

He does make about the best cables in existence, though. In my experience, you will get your order. You'll have to "work" on being patient enough to wait for it, however. Worth the wait for the cables... provided what you order is something you'll still want/need when it finally arrives.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

javahut said:


> He does make about the best cables in existence, though.



It’s all subjective, I guess. I liked my DHC, but for sure it was a “normal” cable, and at that rather highly priced.


----------



## javahut

Hoegaardener70 said:


> It’s all subjective, I guess. I liked my DHC, but for sure it was a “normal” cable, and at that rather highly priced.


I've attempted to find and buy other cables as good as DHC silver litz. Every time, they either don't sound as good, aren't as comfortable/flexible, are terribly microphonic, or have some combination of these three issues. DHC exceeds in these areas more than any other cable I've been able to find.


----------



## Whazzzup

Got chaperone 3 xlr 1.5 ft connectors for Canada I guess, I don’t give a hoot if sold or not but float it anyways. I went to audioquest fire 3 ft instead.


----------



## Wes S

javahut said:


> I've attempted to find and buy other cables as good as DHC silver litz. Every time, they either don't sound as good, aren't as comfortable/flexible, are terribly microphonic, or have some combination of these three issues. DHC exceeds in these areas more than any other cable I've been able to find.


Norne Audio, makes some really good all silver cables as well.


----------



## whirlwind

Anybody here that I could talk to about how long it takes to get anything shipped from DHC ?

I am having somebody build me a cable and the connectors are ordered, have a tracking number, but everytime I check it it say pre-shipment
Post office still waiting for package....communication seems to be horrific from DHC.

Thanks for any help or info on how to contact DHC.....I have already emailed them and there is no phone number to be found on the site anywhere.


----------



## Whazzzup

You got a notice of shipping? Wow, your looking at 1-4 weeks hopefully.


----------



## whirlwind

Whazzzup said:


> You got a notice of shipping? Wow, your looking at 1-4 weeks hopefully.



More like a notice of pre-shipping...guess I just don't get if the items are in stock , how it can take so long to get to the post office.


----------



## Whazzzup

Snail mail in this case is real


----------



## fiascogarcia

Whazzzup said:


> You got a notice of shipping? Wow, your looking at 1-4 weeks hopefully.





whirlwind said:


> More like a notice of pre-shipping...guess I just don't get if the items are in stock , how it can take so long to get to the post office.


Nah, I'm pretty sure what he does is use a UPS meter to print the shipping label when the order is taken.  I don't think it has anything to do with actually completing an order for shipment.  As far as the in stock DIY parts not getting promptly shipped out, that's a mystery.


----------



## Cantrell

I placed an order for bunch of DIY stuff in late Dec. Showed pre shipment but nothing else, it just showed up around Jan 22nd or so. Unfortunately it was missing the center pins for the Eidolic MMCX connectors. I emailed him about some info on solder pots and litz wire and got fast response with good tips, but nothing since acknowledging the missing parts. Tried 2 more emails since then and still zero action or response. Getting pretty asinine waiting this long for such small easy, cheap to ship part and no replies. Despite the helpful info, I don't think I'll be recommending DIY purchases here. Tired of waiting for person's Xmas gift this was supposed to be so they can build their headphone cable when their current cable is shorted out and can't use headphones. Gonna start process of finding other place for Eidolic MMCX connectors and charge back the cost of them and shipping.

Anyone have recommendations on where to buy Eidolic MMCX in the USA? 

Also has anyone tried and have comparison of Lavricables DIY pure Ag litz headphone wire?


----------



## IgeNeLL

Cantrell said:


> I placed an order for bunch of DIY stuff in late Dec. Showed pre shipment but nothing else, it just showed up around Jan 22nd or so. Unfortunately it was missing the center pins for the Eidolic MMCX connectors. I emailed him about some info on solder pots and litz wire and got fast response with good tips, but nothing since acknowledging the missing parts. Tried 2 more emails since then and still zero action or response. Getting pretty asinine waiting this long for such small easy, cheap to ship part and no replies. Despite the helpful info, I don't think I'll be recommending DIY purchases here. Tired of waiting for person's Xmas gift this was supposed to be so they can build their headphone cable when their current cable is shorted out and can't use headphones. Gonna start process of finding other place for Eidolic MMCX connectors and charge back the cost of them and shipping.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations on where to buy Eidolic MMCX in the USA?
> 
> Also has anyone tried and have comparison of Lavricables DIY pure Ag litz headphone wire?


Norne audio, they sell Ediolic part


----------



## Cantrell

Unfortunately they do not sell MMCX connectors of any brand/kind. Found a Canadian seller who might have them... for nearly 2 times the price. Furutech has MMCX, but only on their ADL iHP-35M/M-Plus premade cables. 

Anyone  have any suggestions on other brands/stores that sell good quality DIY MMCX headphone connectors?


----------



## kubig123

Did you try with Plussound or Trition Audio Cable?


----------



## IgeNeLL

kubig123 said:


> Did you try with Plussound or Trition Audio Cable?


I'm having one plussound MMCX, not used but the 2pin plussound is OK, sound at the same level with norne 2pin.


----------



## syke

Cantrell said:


> Unfortunately they do not sell MMCX connectors of any brand/kind. Found a Canadian seller who might have them... for nearly 2 times the price. Furutech has MMCX, but only on their ADL iHP-35M/M-Plus premade cables.
> 
> Anyone  have any suggestions on other brands/stores that sell good quality DIY MMCX headphone connectors?



I would rather pay twice the price and have the product on hand on time.


----------



## Cantrell (Feb 21, 2019)

Opps, somehow got directed to much older part of thread. So disregard.

Yeah if I'd had any idea prior it would take this long and still not be resolved I would have opted the more expensive route but when already nearly into start of 3rd month, time wise it's not making much of a difference. Just giving a Lil bit more time before taking decisive action while waiting for reply from Canadian seller on details and availability.


----------



## icebeam030

My Black Friday order of the Clone Fusion IEM cable is still not shipped... May switch to Plussound and other brands after this one...


----------



## zxathlon (Apr 2, 2019)

edited, my issue is no longer a problem.....


----------



## bvng3540

zxathlon said:


> My december order is still not ready to ship... They even don't have patience to answer my emails any more. So sad... Anybody knows what's the matter with dhc? just too busy?


You should have read this thread prior to ordering


----------



## IgeNeLL

bvng3540 said:


> You should have read this thread prior to ordering


I order some accessories and it takes about a week to process.


----------



## Law87

icebeam030 said:


> My Black Friday order of the Clone Fusion IEM cable is still not shipped... May switch to Plussound and other brands after this one...





zxathlon said:


> My december order is still not ready to ship... They even don't have patience to answer my emails any more. So sad... Anybody knows what's the matter with dhc? just too busy?




O hell no, I'm glad I read this....


----------



## javahut

Just for reference... I ordered my Clone Fusion cable November 16, 2018 and received it March 15, 2019. Seventeen weeks from order to delivery (better than the 6 month+ wait time for the previous silver litz I bought a couple years ago). They are awesome cables. Ooze quality, great sound, look awesome, and virtually zero microphonics. I've purchased quite a few cables. Without a doubt the Double Helix OCC Silver Litz and Clone Fusion IEM cables are THE best I've tried. Relatively expensive and a long wait time. But if you can handle that, the cables are some of if not THE best available. Just be aware... you're probably gonna have quite a wait time, and you need to be sure you'll still need it by the time it arrives. But even so... the cables are without a doubt awesome quality... the best of the best. Worth the wait if you're so inclined.


----------



## kubig123

javahut said:


> Just for reference... I ordered my Clone Fusion cable November 16, 2018 and received it March 15, 2019. Seventeen weeks from order to delivery (better than the 6 month+ wait time for the previous silver litz I bought a couple years ago). They are awesome cables. Ooze quality, great sound, look awesome, and virtually zero microphonics. I've purchased quite a few cables. Without a doubt the Double Helix OCC Silver Litz and Clone Fusion IEM cables are THE best I've tried. Relatively expensive and a long wait time. But if you can handle that, the cables are some of if not THE best available. Just be aware... you're probably gonna have quite a wait time, and you need to be sure you'll still need it by the time it arrives. But even so... the cables are without a doubt awesome quality... the best of the best. Worth the wait if you're so inclined.


I have the Clone and I absolutely agree with you that it’s a great cable.
What I cannot understand is the lack of customer service, it’s absolutely impossible to get in touch with Peter, and your only way to get a reply is to send him an email every day for 10 days, this is not the way to do business. 
I buy cables from Effect Audio, PW audio, Plussound and they are really great to follow up with their clientele.


----------



## icebeam030

javahut said:


> Just for reference... I ordered my Clone Fusion cable November 16, 2018 and received it March 15, 2019. Seventeen weeks from order to delivery (better than the 6 month+ wait time for the previous silver litz I bought a couple years ago). They are awesome cables. Ooze quality, great sound, look awesome, and virtually zero microphonics. I've purchased quite a few cables. Without a doubt the Double Helix OCC Silver Litz and Clone Fusion IEM cables are THE best I've tried. Relatively expensive and a long wait time. But if you can handle that, the cables are some of if not THE best available. Just be aware... you're probably gonna have quite a wait time, and you need to be sure you'll still need it by the time it arrives. But even so... the cables are without a doubt awesome quality... the best of the best. Worth the wait if you're so inclined.


I ordered mine on 26th Nov 2018, hope will get it in 2 weeks' time...
I think it's the best Silver+Copper cable out there at least in ergonomics and appearance. Yeah I definitely need this kind of cable so I don't care too much about the waiting.


----------



## DeepSouth (Mar 28, 2019)

I ordered November 2nd 2018. It's been almost 5 months. They ignored my last two emails asking for advice in case I need to make some modifications on my first custom-made cable.
Considering it's been 5 months out of the promised 2-3 month wait list, and I've been ignored when I need help, I've just emailed to cancel my order. This sucks because I was very excited for this product and I've waited so long already.



Nevermind, Peter responded and my cable is ready.


----------



## sinkr (Mar 28, 2019)

kubig123 said:


> I have the Clone and I absolutely agree with you that it’s a great cable.
> What I cannot understand is the lack of customer service, it’s absolutely impossible to get in touch with Peter, and your only way to get a reply is to send him an email every day for 10 days, this is not the way to do business.
> I buy cables from Effect Audio, PW audio, Plussound and they are really great to follow up with their clientele.



*sigh*


----------



## kubig123

sinkr said:


> *sigh*


Just keep hammering him with emails, sooner or later he will reply and if you paid with the credit card you can file a claim with them too..


----------



## scootermafia

Piles of reterminations and broken 2 pin...it never ends!  Sorry for the wait Robert, hope this one lasts a little longer.  I’m still here, just shoot me an email to check on things.

Robert, should have it tomorrow.


----------



## zxathlon (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks Peter. I just got my exclusively cool Prion4 for my Stellia and Z1R. The sound out-of-box is impressive. It is super resolving and transparent. May update some A/B results later after a few run-in hours.


----------



## edwardsean

kubig123 said:


> I have the Clone and I absolutely agree with you that it’s a great cable.
> What I cannot understand is the lack of customer service, it’s absolutely impossible to get in touch with Peter, and your only way to get a reply is to send him an email every day for 10 days, this is not the way to do business.
> I buy cables from Effect Audio, PW audio, Plussound and they are really great to follow up with their clientele.



I love Peter's cables and am also fascinated by the different approaches of builders around the world. I've had a chance to try some of them, but was curious what are your impressions of Double Helix cables. compared with those you mentioned? Are there areas that you feel that one or the other does better?


----------



## kubig123

edwardsean said:


> I love Peter's cables and am also fascinated by the different approaches of builders around the world. I've had a chance to try some of them, but was curious what are your impressions of Double Helix cables. compared with those you mentioned? Are there areas that you feel that one or the other does better?


I only have the clone, and as i said is an excellent cable, u sued it mostly with warmer ciems like the EE Phantom and as a result i get tighter and punchier bass, an open sound stage and better treble extension.
I've been very interested in the symbiote cables for quite some time, and i would love to try the Elite 19 for iem, but the considering the extra long production time and all the uncertainties that have been mentioned before they'll keep me from ordering one.

As far as the other brands that i mentioned, my favorite cable is the PW 1960, a copper cable with nice extension, it bring forward the mid without being to warm, i've been lucky to try the 4 wire version and I've been struck by the 3D sound stage and the overall sound signature(wrote a small piece here: www.head-fi.org/threads/us-head-fi-tour-pwaudio-ciem-upgrade-cables-both-2-pin-and-mmcx-starting-october-2018.889794/page-10#post-14781218).
As far as Effect Audio, the Ares II is my go to cable, never too warm and dark, pairs extremely well with all my iems it doesn't affect too much the sound signature of the earphone but is not as bright as some silver cables and then the EA Leonidas, great resolution, lot of details, through all the range, the treble are there but never too harsh.


----------



## zxathlon

kubig123 said:


> I only have the clone, and as i said is an excellent cable, u sued it mostly with warmer ciems like the EE Phantom and as a result i get tighter and punchier bass, an open sound stage and better treble extension.
> I've been very interested in the symbiote cables for quite some time, and i would love to try the Elite 19 for iem, but the considering the extra long production time and all the uncertainties that have been mentioned before they'll keep me from ordering one.
> 
> As far as the other brands that i mentioned, my favorite cable is the PW 1960, a copper cable with nice extension, it bring forward the mid without being to warm, i've been lucky to try the 4 wire version and I've been struck by the 3D sound stage and the overall sound signature(wrote a small piece here: www.head-fi.org/threads/us-head-fi-tour-pwaudio-ciem-upgrade-cables-both-2-pin-and-mmcx-starting-october-2018.889794/page-10#post-14781218).
> As far as Effect Audio, the Ares II is my go to cable, never too warm and dark, pairs extremely well with all my iems it doesn't affect too much the sound signature of the earphone but is not as bright as some silver cables and then the EA Leonidas, great resolution, lot of details, through all the range, the treble are there but never too harsh.



As far as I know, the PW 19x0s are sort of remodeling of Cardas clear light series copper wires... PW charges insanely too much after relabeling them. I am not saying they are bad cables so take it as a grain of salt.


----------



## Whazzzup

Symbiot, fusion, prion 4 here all’s well 5 years in from fusion.  I wouldn’t shimmy up the ladder at dhc, get the best. Wait, then enjoy


----------



## joshuachew

Listening to the Utopia and the Stellia via Sony WM-1Z -> Hugo2 at a private hire office space with some very fine cables from DHC Cables. Its a Beryllium partyy!


----------



## cladane

Still not really understood the order processing management but I have to say that once the cable is here and working sounding is what you expected when you decided to purchase.






Different short adapters even for MySphere


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's been a while but Linus is back with a Friday Cable Review. This time he checks out the Double Helix Cables Prion4.

Now on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/double-helix-cables-prion4-review/


----------



## Sooloos

Peter undoubtedly makes superb cables. I have used his cables and loved them. 

I'm not a fan of his customer service. I placed two orders with him just over a year ago; 
Order #8657 (*April 27, 2018*) & Order #8663 (*April 30, 2018*). Neither of them has been fulfilled a year later.

Both were straightforward orders, one for a short interconnect, the other for a refresh of some existing iem cables. Every few months I have asked for an update and have not had any reply except on one occasion. 

In September 2018 I finally got a response to repeated requests for his shipping address (so that I could send the cables needing a refresh to him). On that occasion alone he replied with an apology and gave his shipping address and promised to send the cables straight back. I shipped them by FedEx and they were delivered to Double Helix in the first half of October last year. 

Since then I have had no response to my emails politely asking for updates as to when I might expect my orders. I haven't bombarded him with emails - ever few months I have asked for an update. Am I being unreasonable in thinking that this is unacceptable?


----------



## fiascogarcia

Sooloos said:


> Peter undoubtedly makes superb cables. I have used his cables and loved them.
> 
> I'm not a fan of his customer service. I placed two orders with him just over a year ago;
> Order #8657 (*April 27, 2018*) & Order #8663 (*April 30, 2018*). Neither of them has been fulfilled a year later.
> ...


You are not unreasonable at all!  I have used his cables and they are of very high quality, but I wouldn't order another, given the bad response time and turnaround time on his orders.  Sometimes you just have to forego your politeness and demand service or a refund.  No matter his personal obligations or priorities, he is still running a business and should at least post to his website an honest estimate of his turnaround times.  IMO.


----------



## scootermafia

Got labels made for some older orders I missed, should be caught up ASAP and working to get those build times down.  It’s been a busy year so drop me a line to check on your order.


----------



## robotncc

Hi, Can anyone help me to compare between Symbiote Elite 19 Pure Silver vs Symbiote Elite 19 Fusion? Which one has wide soundstage? Thanks


----------



## IgeNeLL

robotncc said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me to compare between Symbiote Elite 19 Pure Silver vs Symbiote Elite 19 Fusion? Which one has wide soundstage? Thanks


Fusion with cooper will reduce the attach and make sound less sharp.
Maybe pure silver may result more coherent and more absolute wide and depth SS


----------



## cladane

Hi @robotncc 


robotncc said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me to compare between Symbiote Elite 19 Pure Silver vs Symbiote Elite 19 Fusion? Which one has wide soundstage? Thanks


Agree with @IgeNeLL , comparing with my Prion 4 pure silver, if same metal than SE19, it gives also very soft and delicate trebles to my Susvara which says that DHC is working with a really appropriate for headphones silver.


----------



## IgeNeLL

cladane said:


> Hi @robotncc
> 
> Agree with @IgeNeLL , comparing with my Prion 4 pure silver, if same metal than SE19, it gives also very soft and delicate trebles to my Susvara which says that DHC is working with a really appropriate for headphones silver.


I'm still looking forward to hearing Prion4 cable 
Personally I'm not interested in Hybird


----------



## joshuachew

I am running it off the WM-1Z > DHC Symbiote Elite Silver/Linum Super Bax Balanced 4.4 > DHC Ultra short adapter > Hugo 2 > UE Live
The silver cable helps alot and makes the UE Live sound quite a lot more different and better. But that does not mean that the stock (Linum Super Bax) cable is unlistenable to.
Single ended to the Hugo and Balanced through the 1Z, I do not feel that it is muddy.
I actually find the sound enjoyable and one of the only IEMs that I can listen to hours on end without feeling the need to take a break for awhile.
While I am working I sometimes listen to them for three hours straight.





Yes, it may not be the most technically sound or euphoric IEM there but there is just something about it that makes me use it as my daily driver and when I need to be plugged in for long hours.
For something with a total 'wow' and euphoric sound, I would give that to the VE8
And yes, I have 2 units. And before anyone cries 'shill', I am in no way affiliated or compensated by UE and I have always been their paying customer.


----------



## simorag

Hello everybody, I have an outstanding Prion4 cable for Abyss AB-1266 for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested.

The Prion4 is a fantastic pairing for the Abyss, and by using relatively cheap (100Euro-ish) adapters can be used also with other headphones, I had very good results with Audeze (LCD-4) as well.

What I love the most of this cable is its unique capability to match a very detailed and transparent presentation, with a liquid, grain-less and not fatiguing treble i.e. without sounding cold or clinical.
I have lately bought the JPS Superconductor HP cable, which is overall a bit warmer while less holographic than the Prion4, and decided to let the DHC go only because the Superconductor should allow me a more compelling package-resale if one day I decide to part from my Abyss headphones.

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## Kitechaser

What's the delivery time on the cables now?
I would like to place an order, but am afraid that I'll be twiddling my thumbs for months waiting for it.


----------



## IgeNeLL

Kitechaser said:


> What's the delivery time on the cables now?
> I would like to place an order, but am afraid that I'll be twiddling my thumbs for months waiting for it.


I have order items from some manufacture and this is a big problem  sometimes they suspend for no reasons.


----------



## robotncc

Thank you guy, I ordered Symbiote Elite 19 - 18.8awg OCC pure silver last week hopefully, I will have it onhand soon, I sill listen with stock cable


----------



## javahut

Kitechaser said:


> What's the delivery time on the cables now?
> I would like to place an order, but am afraid that I'll be twiddling my thumbs for months waiting for it.


You can bet it will more than likely be measured in months. I would guess at least 4 months. I've purchased two cables, and one repair due to me f'ing the first one up after a couple years. The first cable took almost exactly 6 months, but that was a few years ago. About a year ago I had to get that cable repaired, and if I recall, it took around 3 months for the repair. The last one I ordered I just received a few months ago. It took almost exactly 4 months. So there's really no way to know for sure. You just need to know before hand that it will be some time before you get it, probably measured in months. And it may be longer than you expect. To me, the cables for IEMs are worth the wait (that's all I've ever ordered from DHC). Just make sure you don't mind or at least can stand waiting that long. If that bothers you, I wouldn't order. DHC would probably tell you the same thing.


----------



## DeepSouth

Mine was about 5 months. I needed an adjustment and that took a couple weeks. 
I'd say it's worth a wait. I almost canceled my order, and Peter managed to email me on the same day that it was ready. I'm glad my cable finally came home. 
I have the fusion copper/silver hybrid cable. It's more clear than other cables without coloring the sound. 
Going from my OEM copper cable, my fusion sounds just like that except crystal clear from day one. 
My Moon silver dragon seemed colored and harsh. After a few days of break-in I had to return it. 
My black dragon was much better than their silver, but still needed a break-in to sound good. I'm selling that cable for other reasons, and I'd say the build of DHC is a lot nicer than moon. 

I'm not saying Moon is bad, I just feel like DHC is made better and sounds better with more options, and it's reflected in the price. 
I can't compare against the forum's favorites from overseas. 

I'll also say DHC is willing to work on their own cable. Moon audio would not work on my cable.


----------



## Kitechaser

I don't think I can wait 5 months. Maybe I'll put an order in in the future when I am not in a rush. 
Looks like PW  audio 1960 2 wire is gonna be it.


----------



## IgeNeLL

robotncc said:


> Thank you guy, I ordered Symbiote Elite 19 - 18.8awg OCC pure silver last week hopefully, I will have it onhand soon, I sill listen with stock cable


Good luck


----------



## icebeam030

I am interested in DHC's latest clone silver, and its comparison with some of the finest silver IEM cables on the market like Crystal Cable Dream Duet or Han Sound Agni II. Maybe we can wait for the first buyers to share some thoughts after a few months...


----------



## sinkr (Jul 7, 2019)

Crikey.

I just realized that DHC offers IPX SuperBax from @joshuachew in this thread.  That does it.  I'm sending in my UE18+s to be upgraded and sending my Symbiote Elite 19 back to Peter for retrofit!


----------



## nrbatista

Hi all, I’m interested on buying a balanced DHC cable for Audeze headphones. PM if you’re willing to sell yours, mentioned cable model, specs and price. European Union.


----------



## ezekiel77

Symbiote SP V3. Stunning design and build quality. Details and musicality through and through. Props for the quick turnover too (about a month).


----------



## sinkr

ezekiel77 said:


> Symbiote SP V3. Stunning design and build quality. Details and musicality through and through. Props for the quick turnover too (about a month).



Beautiful.  I can't wait for my Symbiote Elite 19s to come back with IPX connectors (for UE headphones)!


----------



## mvvRAZ

I am really close to purchasing an 8 wire version of the Symbiote SP V3, with the 3D printed split and all of that - looks absolutely stunning and from what I'm being told sounds great too. 

I've generally heard only great stuff about the company, my only concern for now is importing it into the EU and getting slammed with 15 different taxes and custom duties...


----------



## Steen Pihl

mvvRAZ said:


> I am really close to purchasing an 8 wire version of the Symbiote SP V3, with the 3D printed split and all of that - looks absolutely stunning and from what I'm being told sounds great too.
> 
> I've generally heard only great stuff about the company, my only concern for now is importing it into the EU and getting slammed with 15 different taxes and custom duties...


The pictures on DHC homepage doesn’t do any justice to the cable in real life. They are quite simply beautiful! And the sound is even better!
The extra taxes sucks, but it’s worth it!


----------



## Limexx

Steen Pihl said:


> The pictures on DHC homepage doesn’t do any justice to the cable in real life. They are quite simply beautiful! And the sound is even better!
> The extra taxes sucks, but it’s worth it!



I wonder how does the clone silver compare to the symbiote.


----------



## wormcycle

I bought connectors from DHC a couple of times, very good stuff, and I am sure that their cables are great but the customer service is really disappointing. I sent a payment July 26 for few simple connectors, around $100, nothing custom, they created a shipping label after my email a week later but the status indicates they have not shipped yet including today , not really responding to email, no phone number. No, I will not be ordering Double Helix cables any time soon.


----------



## Steen Pihl

Limexx said:


> I wonder how does the clone silver compare to the symbiote.


Hi Limexx. I have both so I should know, but I have my Tia Fourte’s from 64audio send back for a repair! But when I had the Symbiote and the Tia’s, wow!
It makes it VERY hard to go back to the ex. Premium cable, which is quite fine too. But for biking (my use) it’s too heavy for me. The cable don’t make any skin noises, but the weight does!
I’m really looking forward to try out my silver clone cable (hopefully soon)! It’s almost as good as the Symbiote and that quite okay with me!


----------



## Roderick

Anyone know which cable is this? Is it custom? I'd like to sell it but I only know it is double helix hd800-4pin XLR 2meters. Any idea what it is worth?


----------



## cladane

mvvRAZ said:


> I am really close to purchasing an 8 wire version of the Symbiote SP V3, with the 3D printed split and all of that - looks absolutely stunning and from what I'm being told sounds great too.
> 
> I've generally heard only great stuff about the company, my only concern for now is importing it into the EU and getting slammed with 15 different taxes and custom duties...


At least to France I’m used to pay 30% customs or nothing sometimes.
Delays can be extensive but work from DHC is very very qualitative.


----------



## joshuachew

SP2000 > Hugo 2 > DHC Symbiote Silver > UE Live


----------



## freddychin

joshuachew said:


> SP2000 > Hugo 2 > DHC Symbiote Silver > UE Live



Is this a DHC Symbiote SP V3 OCC Silver Type 4 Litz 4 wire braid cable ?


----------



## joshuachew

freddychin said:


> Is this a DHC Symbiote SP V3 OCC Silver Type 4 Litz 4 wire braid cable ?


Yes it is


----------



## freddychin

joshuachew said:


> Yes it is



Is a good cable. I have it too but is a 8 wires braid.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Okayy so I've more or less figured out the customs issues and I'm good to go for a DHC V3 Symbiote 8 wire. I was pretty divided until I saw the 4D cube splitter, that really finished me off  

Do you guys know how long an order normally takes to be finished and shipped?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Woop woop order placed!!!


----------



## sinkr (Oct 4, 2019)

UE 18+ Pros, DHC Symbiote Elite 19, and Chord Hugo 2.


----------



## purk

Why does it take so long for DHC to ship parts?  I placed an order more than a week ago for two 4.4 mm connectors and they are yet to ship.  Any idea guys?


----------



## bvng3540

purk said:


> Why does it take so long for DHC to ship parts?  I placed an order more than a week ago for two 4.4 mm connectors and they are yet to ship.  Any idea guys?


It depend on how you roll your dice, if you lucky and placed order at the time he check then it very fast other wise you waited until the next time he check it, it might be months or days, last time I ordered, I got it within the next few days, my next order take months and nothing to show for, I then canceled and never buy anything else again


----------



## mvvRAZ

That's weird i guess, I ordered a cable recently and DHC has been extremely helpful and responsive


----------



## purk

bvng3540 said:


> It depend on how you roll your dice, if you lucky and placed order at the time he check then it very fast other wise you waited until the next time he check it, it might be months or days, last time I ordered, I got it within the next few days, my next order take months and nothing to show for, I then canceled and never buy anything else again



This is my second time.  The last time it took him a week before shipment because he was on vacation but this time no lucks with shipment yet.


----------



## Wes S (Oct 11, 2019)

sinkr said:


> UE 18+ Pros, DHC Symbiote Elite 19, and Chord Hugo 2.


Wow!  That cable looks incredible and I bet sound if better than it looks!  I have yet to try a DH cable yet, but I sure would like to.  How is the weight?  Looks like it might be a bit on the heavy side, but well worth the sonic benefits, I am sure.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Here's Headfonia's review of the Clone Silver:
https://www.headfonia.com/double-helix-cables-clone-silver-review/


----------



## purk

purk said:


> This is my second time.  The last time it took him a week before shipment because he was on vacation but this time no lucks with shipment yet.



I am quoting my own post here but I did get the connectors that I ordered after about 3 weeks of waiting.  So he Peter did deliver eventually.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Idk, I was pretty hyped when ordering my cable from DHC, and I did so towards the end of the September

I asked about it recently, I was told there would be some delays, but that it will in fact be done soon

I've stopped receiving information entirely since about a week ago, and there is no cable in sight. Asked DHC to cancel my order, if they don't answer soon I'll dispute it in PayPal. 

I really liked the company's philosophy and attitude, but the delays are far too large for a product at this price point and getting the false information isn't great either


----------



## Whazzzup

so close yet so far


----------



## mvvRAZ

Whazzzup said:


> so close yet so far


Idk, I don’t want to do an official dispute as that isn’t great for the seller, and I have nothing personal against DHC 

I’ve emailed them, I’m hoping to get a response soon..


----------



## Whazzzup

It always appears darkest before the end


----------



## mvvRAZ

Whazzzup said:


> It always appears darkest before the end


The dusk is darkest before the dawn hahah


----------



## wormcycle

mvvRAZ said:


> Idk, I don’t want to do an official dispute as that isn’t great for the seller, and I have nothing personal against DHC
> 
> I’ve emailed them, I’m hoping to get a response soon..


I have DHC connectors on almost all my DIY cables. They look great, are easy to work with and high quality. But my last order few months ago was not a good experience,I got a response only after posting here and it took a very long time.
Unfortunately from what I read and hear DHC became completely unreliable, too bad as it was a great source of all kinds of reasonably priced cable components, and there are not that many left


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> Idk, I was pretty hyped when ordering my cable from DHC, and I did so towards the end of the September
> 
> I asked about it recently, I was told there would be some delays, but that it will in fact be done soon
> 
> ...


DHC cables, seem to be the hardest of them all to attain.  In fact, so hard that I have not even bothered trying.  Look up Norne Audio, for the real deal.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wes S said:


> DHC cables, seem to be the hardest of them all to attain.  In fact, so hard that I have not even bothered trying.  Look up Norne Audio, for the real deal.


I’d understand if they were all super exclusive or limited or whatever... both this is just poor service imo


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> I’d understand if they were all super exclusive or limited or whatever... both this is just poor service imo


It really is a shame, as I would love to own a DHC cable.  They do have some killer stuff.


----------



## javahut

mvvRAZ said:


> Idk, I was pretty hyped when ordering my cable from DHC, and I did so towards the end of the September
> 
> I asked about it recently, I was told there would be some delays, but that it will in fact be done soon
> 
> ...



It's only been 2 months. You saw on their page that lead time could be 8-12 weeks when you ordered, didn't you? Just be patient and don't bombard him with emails. Wait the 8-12 weeks and see if it shows up. If not, then start emailing once a week or so asking when you might expect it. You will get the cable. You'll be glad you waited. There are no better cables. There are many that cost much more, and aren't equal to DHC.


----------



## Whazzzup

I waited 4-6 months, relax


----------



## mvvRAZ

Whazzzup said:


> I waited 4-6 months, relax


Legit? 


javahut said:


> It's only been 2 months. You saw on their page that lead time could be 8-12 weeks when you ordered, didn't you? Just be patient and don't bombard him with emails. Wait the 8-12 weeks and see if it shows up. If not, then start emailing once a week or so asking when you might expect it. You will get the cable. You'll be glad you waited. There are no better cables. There are many that cost much more, and aren't equal to DHC.


Yeah the website also says you can cancel your order any time, no charge. Pretty happy to do that, and even happier after being told what to do and how I will feel lmao


----------



## wormcycle

Whazzzup said:


> I waited 4-6 months, relax


six month to pack and ship few connectors? in the age of Amazon, this business is as good as dead, they may find maybe 10 customers like you. I ordered from some one persons shops and sure a couple of week or a month is reasonable with good communication but 6 months is BS


----------



## kubig123

mvvRAZ said:


> I’d understand if they were all super exclusive or limited or whatever... both this is just poor service imo


Keep sending him an email every couple of days, eventually Peter will reply.

i ordered the Clone Fusion when it just came out and i was lucky to have to wait for only 2 month, but for some previous orders i had to wait longer.
i'm using that cable with my A18t and i really love the pairing, sooner or later i will end to order the Clone Silver, but at this time i don't have the "courage" to wait 3/6 months before receiving the cable.

Unfortunately the inconsistency to keep up with the timing and the inability to reply to customers in a timely manner is very annoying.


----------



## Whazzzup

wormcycle said:


> six month to pack and ship few connectors? in the age of Amazon, this business is as good as dead, they may find maybe 10 customers like you. I ordered from some one persons shops and sure a couple of week or a month is reasonable with good communication but 6 months is BS


whether it is or isn't is up to you. order cables from something else. Glad i got DHC


----------



## mvvRAZ

Whazzzup said:


> whether it is or isn't is up to you. order cables from something else. Glad i got DHC


I mentioned a refund and got a response pretty fast. Apparently it'll be done soon, we'll see


----------



## LuciR (Nov 17, 2019)

This thread contains a lot of praise for the exceptional quality of Double Helix cables, and also a lot of complains about slow delivery and unresponsiveness. Let me contribute to both topics.

Since 2018, I'm a happy owner of DHC Molecule Elite Headphone Cable. The quality and look of the cable are impeccable. It took about 5 months from placing the order to getting it shipped, but the waiting worth it.

Along with the cable, I ordered an adapter. The adapter was however missing from the package. Peter has admitted that is was his fault. I haven't heard any news about the adapter since then. I sent reminders once in several moths, this March I got an email with a tracking number for some shipment. I guess it was supposed to be the adapter, but the email didn't have details. Anyway, that package is still in the "Pre-Shipment" state. I pinged Peter two or three times after that, then asked for a refund, still no response.

This winter, I'm going to celebrate 2-year waiting time for the adapter. Anyone to beat my record?


----------



## scenic06

LuciR said:


> This thread contains a lot of praise for the exceptional quality of Double Helix cables, and also a lot of complains about slow delivery and unresponsiveness. Let me contribute to both topics.
> 
> Since 2018, I'm a happy owner of DHC Molecule Elite Headphone Cable. The quality and look of the cable are impeccable. It took about 5 months from placing the order to getting it shipped, but the waiting worth it.
> 
> ...



I do agree on the quality build with DHC cables. That was a 6 months wait back then in 2014, one of my happiest purchase. 
Having order the Clone Fusion last year, I'm counting down to 1-yr waiting this Thanksgiving.
While I do drop emails periodically, the only reply i got was back in May.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Well my cable did arrive a few days ago, and compared to the rest of the people on here, I’d say that was pretty fast

It is very well built, with a sound profile and quality similar to the EA Cleopatra Octa. Of course the Cleo costs significantly more, so if you don’t mind the wait it’s really good value 

It’s probably the best cable at its price point though, definitely


----------



## Wes S (Nov 20, 2019)

LuciR said:


> This thread contains a lot of praise for the exceptional quality of Double Helix cables, and also a lot of complains about slow delivery and unresponsiveness. Let me contribute to both topics.
> 
> Since 2018, I'm a happy owner of DHC Molecule Elite Headphone Cable. The quality and look of the cable are impeccable. It took about 5 months from placing the order to getting it shipped, but the waiting worth it.
> 
> ...


That's freaking ridiculous!  You have way more patience than me.


----------



## Wes S

scenic06 said:


> I do agree on the quality build with DHC cables. That was a 6 months wait back then in 2014, one of my happiest purchase.
> Having order the Clone Fusion last year, I'm counting down to 1-yr waiting this Thanksgiving.
> While I do drop emails periodically, the only reply i got was back in May.


That's freaking ridiculous as well!  I could not wait that long!


----------



## Limexx

would there be any black friday sales?


----------



## meomap

Limexx said:


> would there be any black friday sales?


Usually is but website slated 2 or 3 days before Thanksgiving. 
That was when I ordered last year.


----------



## Levanter

Quite a low-key BF sales which was only advertised on his website. 
Btw the update sales advertise all pending queued orders and BF orders will be delivered by 2019. 

Ordered a SP V3 for my A12tr or M5, tempted on a Clone Fusion as well but seriously overspent these past months...


----------



## meomap

Levanter said:


> Quite a low-key BF sales which was only advertised on his website.
> Btw the update sales advertise all pending queued orders and BF orders will be delivered by 2019.
> 
> Ordered a SP V3 for my A12tr or M5, tempted on a Clone Fusion as well but seriously overspent these past months...


I already have SP V3 braided 8. Need to fix broken pin from Peter. 
Also, I already have Clone Fusion since May.
Thinking about Clone Silver but price tag is still high even after a 15% off. Maybe, next Thanksgiving.


----------



## Levanter

meomap said:


> I already have SP V3 braided 8. Need to fix broken pin from Peter.
> Also, I already have Clone Fusion since May.
> Thinking about Clone Silver but price tag is still high even after a 15% off. Maybe, next Thanksgiving.



What IEMs are you using them with? Any comparisons to the sound btw both SP V3 and Cold Fusion?


----------



## MartinD45

I placed an order to Diamond Helix Cables nearly a year ago for a Symbiote SE Premium OCC Pure Copper litz IEM Cable with Eidolic 2.5 mm TRRS Balanced Connectors.
I waited 90 days for the order to ship.   After much disappointment the cable was defective in that it would not stay connected to my IEM's (Fell out within 60 seconds).
I shipped the cable back to DHC last summer and never got the cable back from repair (approx. 90 + days wait so far).  I have sent multiple emails to doublehelixcables@gmail.com but get no response from Peter Bradstock.
My customer service experience from DHC has been a huge disappointment.


----------



## choisan

Levanter said:


> Quite a low-key BF sales which was only advertised on his website.
> Btw the update sales advertise all pending queued orders and BF orders will be delivered by 2019.
> 
> Ordered a SP V3 for my A12tr or M5, tempted on a Clone Fusion as well but seriously overspent these past months...


did i miss it? my friend wants to buy. will it have x'mas sales again?


----------



## Levanter

MartinD45 said:


> I placed an order to Diamond Helix Cables nearly a year ago for a Symbiote SE Premium OCC Pure Copper litz IEM Cable with Eidolic 2.5 mm TRRS Balanced Connectors.
> I waited 90 days for the order to ship.   After much disappointment the cable was defective in that it would not stay connected to my IEM's (Fell out within 60 seconds).
> I shipped the cable back to DHC last summer and never got the cable back from repair (approx. 90 + days wait so far).  I have sent multiple emails to doublehelixcables@gmail.com but get no response from Peter Bradstock.
> My customer service experience from DHC has been a huge disappointment.



Still no updates from Peter on your cable? Many similar negative feedbacks such as this prevented me from ordering a 2nd cable from him during BF... Even the 1st order I made was a risk I took =.="



choisan said:


> did i miss it? my friend wants to buy. will it have x'mas sales again?



Yes, you missed it... most likely no until the next BF I think...


----------



## mvvRAZ

Honestly if DHC delivers on their promise to finish up all orders by New Years they would comfortably rise to one of the top cable manufacturers

I should also note that my experience with them was nothing short of positive, regardless of the few delays 

Imo they'll be making a comeback sometime soon, especially so if they sort out the backlog


----------



## xenithon

What do I get horrible flashbacks to Singlepower reading this thread


----------



## choisan

Yes, you missed it... most likely no until the next BF I think...[/QUOTE]
when was it actually? on friday or the following monday?


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> Honestly if DHC delivers on their promise to finish up all orders by New Years they would comfortably rise to one of the top cable manufacturers
> 
> I should also note that my experience with them was nothing short of positive, regardless of the few delays
> 
> Imo they'll be making a comeback sometime soon, especially so if they sort out the backlog


I will be following this thread closely, and if he pulls that off, I will be buying a cable.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wes S said:


> I will be following this thread closely, and if he pulls that off, I will be buying a cable.


I will be receiving my Eletech Plato and Iliad a bit later this week as well, so I will be able to give you some impressions on those too


----------



## SeeSax

mvvRAZ said:


> I will be receiving my Eletech Plato and Iliad a bit later this week as well, so I will be able to give you some impressions on those too



That would be awesome - flagship cable shootouts are always fun (and financially catastrophic). 

I bit the bullet and went with the Clone Silver. Loved the Clone Fusion, so figured what the heck, it's only money. Hoping to see it by the end of the month; my Legend X is ready for it! 

-Collin-


----------



## mvvRAZ

SeeSax said:


> That would be awesome - flagship cable shootouts are always fun (and financially catastrophic).
> 
> I bit the bullet and went with the Clone Silver. Loved the Clone Fusion, so figured what the heck, it's only money. Hoping to see it by the end of the month; my Legend X is ready for it!
> 
> -Collin-


The way we spend on them cables you’d think we’re dishing out Monopoly money


----------



## javahut

SeeSax said:


> That would be awesome - flagship cable shootouts are always fun (and financially catastrophic).
> 
> I bit the bullet and went with the Clone Silver. Loved the Clone Fusion, so figured what the heck, it's only money. Hoping to see it by the end of the month; my Legend X is ready for it!
> 
> -Collin-


You will love the Clone Silver. That's what I have permanently attached to my Legend X. Quite an improvement over the EA cable it comes with.


----------



## choisan

how is the clone silver compared with symbiote elite 19? anyone tried? probably not many people have it, isn't it?


----------



## nrbatista

SeeSax said:


> That would be awesome - flagship cable shootouts are always fun (and financially catastrophic).
> 
> I bit the bullet and went with the Clone Silver. Loved the Clone Fusion, so figured what the heck, it's only money. Hoping to see it by the end of the month; my Legend X is ready for it!
> 
> -Collin-



You’ll love the Clone Silver! I have mine connected to LCD-MX4 and astell spkm. Pure audio bliss!


----------



## scenic06

javahut said:


> You will love the Clone Silver. That's what I have permanently attached to my Legend X. Quite an improvement over the EA cable it comes with.



  I'm using the old silver sp v2  with the legend-X , but i thought i'll try something different thus the clone fusion (still patiently waiting for it)


----------



## Steen Pihl

choisan said:


> how is the clone silver compared with symbiote elite 19? anyone tried? probably not many people have it, isn't it?


I have and the Clone Silver is very good, the Symbiote Elite 19 is just better! I can clearly hear a difference in delivery. And I've never really believed in cable-burnin, but both cables improves after a couple of 100 hours!
Btw. I have at least a handful of cables from Peter and sometimes it takes time to deliver or give feedback. But I have never been left back with the feeling of not being taken seriously!
I have cables from Whiplash and Moon-Audio, DHC tops them many times!


----------



## MartinD45

MartinD45 said:


> I placed an order to Diamond Helix Cables nearly a year ago for a Symbiote SE Premium OCC Pure Copper litz IEM Cable with Eidolic 2.5 mm TRRS Balanced Connectors.
> I waited 90 days for the order to ship.   After much disappointment the cable was defective in that it would not stay connected to my IEM's (Fell out within 60 seconds).
> I shipped the cable back to DHC last summer and never got the cable back from repair (approx. 90 + days wait so far).  I have sent multiple emails to doublehelixcables@gmail.com but get no response from Peter Bradstock.
> My customer service experience from DHC has been a huge disappointment.


As of December 2019 - the repair was sent to DHC 5-months go and nothing received back.  All emails sent to Peter for the last 3 months asking when the repair will be shipped back got no reply.


----------



## feddar

I placed an order for some cable supplies over a month ago, and asked to have it canceled due to making a wrong order. He responded, but has not yet canceled or sent the products.  He is no longer answering my emails.  Does anyone happen to know a phone number I can try?  I wonder if something it wrong or if he is on holiday...


----------



## meomap

feddar said:


> I placed an order for some cable supplies over a month ago, and asked to have it canceled due to making a wrong order. He responded, but has not yet canceled or sent the products.  He is no longer answering my emails.  Does anyone happen to know a phone number I can try?  I wonder if something it wrong or if he is on holiday...


Well, good luck with that....


----------



## feddar

meomap said:


> Well, good luck with that....


Why do you say that?   Is there a problem with ordering from him?


----------



## kubig123

feddar said:


> Why do you say that?   Is there a problem with ordering from him?



if you read through this thread, you'll find out that communication is not one of Peter strongest skills. It can take weeks to get an answer.


----------



## meomap

kubig123 said:


> if you read through this thread, you'll find out that communication is not one of Peter strongest skills. It can take weeks to get an answer.


More like months.


----------



## proedros

would *Clone Fusion* be a good fit/synergy with *EE Zeus XR* ?

anyone tried this combo ?


----------



## Levanter

Just arrived in the mail 
Thanks Peter, can’t wait to try them out!


----------



## Limexx

Levanter said:


> Just arrived in the mail
> Thanks Peter, can’t wait to try them out!


Why didn't get clone silver ?


----------



## Levanter

Limexx said:


> Why didn't get clone silver ?



Nah, happy with the Symbiote itself. More interested in the Clone Fusion, maybe during their next sales


----------



## Levanter

On a side note, the Symbiote pairs beautifully with my A12tr


----------



## proedros

Would Clone Fusion be an upgrade over EA Lionheart ?

I am currently using a Zeus XR as my CIEM

thanx for any feedback


----------



## Whazzzup

With dhc, go big, buy once. No step ups necessary


----------



## meomap

Levanter said:


> Nah, happy with the Symbiote itself. More interested in the Clone Fusion, maybe during their next sales


Yours is 4 braided  or 8 braided?
I emailed to Peter for fixing mine 8 braided but no response yet.


----------



## Levanter

meomap said:


> Yours is 4 braided  or 8 braided?
> I emailed to Peter for fixing mine 8 braided but no response yet.



4 braided, the weight and size is just how I like it lol.


----------



## Whazzzup

Real men get 8 braid. Lol


----------



## Levanter

Whazzzup said:


> Real men get 8 braid. Lol



Stupidest statement ever


----------



## Whazzzup

Levanter said:


> Stupidest statement ever


im sorry I guess the lol wasn’t a big enough clue that I was joking. Lighten up


----------



## kdphan

Whazzzup said:


> im sorry I guess the lol wasn’t a big enough clue that I was joking. Lighten up


Please add /sarcasm/ next time since users cannot detect it over the internet

/sarcasm/


----------



## Whazzzup

real men get sarcasm


----------



## KIM JOO WAN

Does anyone know about DHC's 'Elite16 8-wire OCC Silver Litz' cable?


----------



## midnightFridge

Anyone knows the estimate process time of DHC now? Just placed an order for the clone fusion and hope I can get it on time as the homepage said.


----------



## meomap

midnightFridge said:


> Anyone knows the estimate process time of DHC now? Just placed an order for the clone fusion and hope I can get it on time as the homepage said.


More like a year now.
Good luck.


----------



## Levanter

midnightFridge said:


> Anyone knows the estimate process time of DHC now? Just placed an order for the clone fusion and hope I can get it on time as the homepage said.



I received mine in less than 2 months after order during the BF sales. I consider myself lucky although website stated orders would be delivered before end of last year.


----------



## Lookout57

I just got my Clone Silver today after ordering it during the BF sale. 

The wait was longer than promised but the cable so far has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## midnightFridge

Hope get my cable before April, I'm still listening my A12t with stock cable and and its comfortability is terrible.


----------



## Bozz_Keren (Feb 10, 2020)

so, it's still safe to order from double helix? i want to buy some eidolic parts..
oh yeah does anyone know what's the inner diameter size for Eidolic premier pin?


----------



## proedros

would Clone Fusion be a good pair with Zeus XR ? currently pairing it with EA Lionheart (and synergy is very nice) but curious if there can be significant cable improvements without having to sell a kidney


----------



## Whazzzup

No you will need to sell a kidney


----------



## cladane

Hi,


Bozz_Keren said:


> so, it's still safe to order from double helix? i want to buy some eidolic parts..
> oh yeah does anyone know what's the inner diameter size for Eidolic premier pin?


I ordered Eidolic parts and got no delay (2 weeks) like with cables orders which can be months. The 4 XLR male Eidolic connects finely to a Furutech 4 XLR female.


----------



## Bozz_Keren

alright, thats reassuring, thanks


----------



## matan124

I ordered ultrashort adapters and Symbiote V3 cable for my Andromeda on black friday and it still hasn't arrived.
Not only that but I received a mail from them at January 17 saying it will be ready in 2 weeks but ever since they went silence.
I tried sending multiple mails but no reply. I even asked to cancel my order if they cant make it but they didn't even reply to that.
I understand that they are having issues making the cables in time but at least I expect them to notify me or show any signs of life.
Luckily I payed with paypal, i think ill contact them to ask for a refund if they don't reply soon.


----------



## Hoegaardener70 (Mar 3, 2020)

matan124 said:


> I ordered ultrashort adapters and Symbiote V3 cable for my Andromeda on black friday and it still hasn't arrived.
> Not only that but I received a mail from them at January 17 saying it will be ready in 2 weeks but ever since they went silence.
> I tried sending multiple mails but no reply. I even asked to cancel my order if they cant make it but they didn't even reply to that.
> I understand that they are having issues making the cables in time but at least I expect them to notify me or show any signs of life.
> Luckily I payed with paypal, i think ill contact them to ask for a refund if they don't reply soon.



When I ordered, the only communication I received was after opening the PayPal dispute.


----------



## choisan

Lookout57 said:


> I just got my Clone Silver today after ordering it during the BF sale.
> 
> The wait was longer than promised but the cable so far has exceeded my expectations.


may i know where and when did you find the bf discount? it seemed to come up in silent, didn't it?


----------



## choisan

any comparison of clone silver and symbiote elite19, i am using a zues xra


----------



## Levanter

choisan said:


> may i know where and when did you find the bf discount? it seemed to come up in silent, didn't it?



It was on the website, and no it wasn’t advertised anywhere else so you won’t know unless you check his website.


----------



## choisan

Levanter said:


> It was on the website, and no it wasn’t advertised anywhere else so you won’t know unless you check his website.


was it 15% off?


----------



## Lookout57

choisan said:


> was it 15% off?


Yes, it looks like he does this every Black Friday. But the only notice is on the website when it's offered.


----------



## midnightFridge

2 months passed after I ordered a cable from DHC, I sent an email to him last week but didn't get a reply yet...


----------



## choisan

wow, stay safe please! wuhan coronary virus is no kidding.


----------



## joshuachew

Been getting lots of listening time now due to the lockdown


----------



## IgeNeLL

joshuachew said:


> Been getting lots of listening time now due to the lockdown


Great color binding for Hugo2


----------



## revolutionz

Sad reading all these posts about long delays and poor communication.  I bought a Molecule cable from DHC about 7 years ago and it has been a solid cable with good communication and turn around time back then.  I recently purchased a new set of cans and want the cable re-terminated.  Sent him an email on Monday with no response yet, and after reading these I think maybe I should look elsewhere.  Anyone know of some reliable cable builders they can recommend to re-terminate the cable for me?


----------



## mvvRAZ

revolutionz said:


> Sad reading all these posts about long delays and poor communication.  I bought a Molecule cable from DHC about 7 years ago and it has been a solid cable with good communication and turn around time back then.  I recently purchased a new set of cans and want the cable re-terminated.  Sent him an email on Monday with no response yet, and after reading these I think maybe I should look elsewhere.  Anyone know of some reliable cable builders they can recommend to re-terminate the cable for me?


Where are you located? Forza Audioworks in Europe do a really good job

on a side note, if anyone is interested in buying my DHC V3 Symbiote 8 wire (Hypercube 3D printed split and 3.5 SE to 2pin), shoot me a message!


----------



## Lookout57

revolutionz said:


> Sad reading all these posts about long delays and poor communication.  I bought a Molecule cable from DHC about 7 years ago and it has been a solid cable with good communication and turn around time back then.  I recently purchased a new set of cans and want the cable re-terminated.  Sent him an email on Monday with no response yet, and after reading these I think maybe I should look elsewhere.  Anyone know of some reliable cable builders they can recommend to re-terminate the cable for me?


I've found it takes Peter a couple of days to respond to emails. Also remember that he is a very small organization. I think it's basically just him and his wife doing everything. For example on my last order I got a notice that my cable was shipping on a Tuesday. But it actually didn't ship until Friday. This makes sense for a small company. Go to the post office / shipper once a week to save time.

I would give him another gentle nudge email.


----------



## SonnyMarrow

First-time buyer from DHC. I ordered a few Eidolic connectors and things to make my own cable. Ordered April 11, got an email saying it would ship April 13. It's now April 20, and the shipping information still says "label created" with no estimated delivery date. I have sent multiple emails asking for an update with no response, and at this point I'd take a cancellation and refund so I can order the parts from another site.


----------



## Whazzzup

Label created your so close.


----------



## SonnyMarrow

Whazzzup said:


> Label created your so close.



Label created a week ago...


----------



## Whazzzup

A week closer than last week


----------



## Lookout57

SonnyMarrow said:


> Label created a week ago...


I've found that they batch ship orders. 

I got the notice that the label was created on a Tuesday and it didn't ship until the following week.


----------



## meomap

SonnyMarrow said:


> First-time buyer from DHC. I ordered a few Eidolic connectors and things to make my own cable. Ordered April 11, got an email saying it would ship April 13. It's now April 20, and the shipping information still says "label created" with no estimated delivery date. I have sent multiple emails asking for an update with no response, and at this point I'd take a cancellation and refund so I can order the parts from another site.


Ordered few connectors since Nov 2019.
Not a word from Peter.
Ordered some items from DHC in the past.
Oh well, keep on waiting...........


----------



## SonnyMarrow

meomap said:


> Ordered few connectors since Nov 2019.
> Not a word from Peter.
> Ordered some items from DHC in the past.
> Oh well, keep on waiting...........



November?! At this point just let me cancel my order lol. I'll find the connectors elsewhere


----------



## midnightFridge

I placed my order three months ago and still waiting, every time I sent an email they just replied “Should be done this week."


----------



## SonnyMarrow

Well I can't even get an email response, and the banner of their website says they are shipping daily. That's obviously BS. I didn't even order a cable, just parts. Shouldn't be any assembly, just toss it into a bag. I might have to PayPal dispute for the first time ever


----------



## revolutionz

I've sent them a couple of emails now about re-terminating my Molecule cable end for different headphones and no replies at all.  Maybe there is some issue going on, but some sort of update whether it be email, website, or facebook post would be in order I'd think...


----------



## SonnyMarrow

I have everything else to make my cables other than the DHC order. How long should I reasonably wait before pursuing action through PayPal?


----------



## spw1880

SonnyMarrow said:


> I have everything else to make my cables other than the DHC order. How long should I reasonably wait before pursuing action through PayPal?


Seems to me that there are more complaints about communication, service and super long wait times than there are people sharing knowledge and impressions bout the cables, looks like i wiĺl not be ordering DHC even though i want to. I have no doubt the cables are great, just not willing to put myself through the pain of paying top money for something only to be forced to wait so long and have emails ignored.


----------



## Lookout57

spw1880 said:


> Seems to me that there are more complaints about communication, service and super long wait times than there are people sharing knowledge and impressions bout the cables, looks like i wiĺl not be ordering DHC even though i want to. I have no doubt the cables are great, just not willing to put myself through the pain of paying top money for something only to be forced to wait so long and have emails ignored.


I've purchased two cables, Clone Silver and Clone Fusion. 

The Clone Silver is a resolution beast. It will present any and all information that the source sends. But being OCC silver is is very smooth with any harshness presented coming from the source material. The Clone Fusion is as smooth as the Clone Silver but a little warmer with a slight loss in resolution.

Highly recommended.

BTW: 

I think I read somewhere that it's just Peter and his wife and they do everything by hand. I found it took me a couple of emails before he responded and I made sure that I didn't come across as a demanding asshole in them.


----------



## midnightFridge

I'll probably go to open a dispute on Paypal for a refund this week, DHC is no longer replying my email and I just waited almost 4 months for nothing D:


----------



## johnzz4

midnightFridge said:


> I'll probably go to open a dispute on Paypal for a refund this week, DHC is no longer replying my email and I just waited almost 4 months for nothing D:


I had to do the same thing, and he replied to the dispute and promised to get it out quickly.  It wasn’t too much longer after that.  I’m genuinely curious how much business all the talk of extended waits and lack or response to customer emails has cost him.  Good luck!


----------



## revolutionz

johnzz4 said:


> I had to do the same thing, and he replied to the dispute and promised to get it out quickly.  It wasn’t too much longer after that.  I’m genuinely curious how much business all the talk of extended waits and lack or response to customer emails has cost him.  Good luck!



Odd that he would respond to the dispute but none of the probably large amount of emails...even just putting something up on his website or Facebook would have helped tremendously.


----------



## johnzz4

revolutionz said:


> Odd that he would respond to the dispute but none of the probably large amount of emails...even just putting something up on his website or Facebook would have helped tremendously.


He probably gets one dispute for every 100+ emails, and his money is secure until the dispute comes through.  Super efficient operationally, but drags his brand through the mud.


----------



## rurika

Damn. My cousin just tell me that he ordered cable from DHC on October last year and still not having any reply from him.
I told him to dispute with paypal which he just do that ... but unfortunately it already past paypal protection period (more than 180 days).

Well, wait and see how this will turn out.


----------



## rurika

OK, update on my cousin case. His cable is on the way. Still ... not recommend to buy cable from DHC if you don't want to wait for a very long period of time (most likely 4-8 months).


----------



## redone13

Er, try year and a few months.  I had already sold the headphones I had originally ordered the cable for.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Lookout57 said:


> BTW: I think I read somewhere that it's just Peter and his wife and they do everything by hand. I found it took me a couple of emails before he responded and I made sure that I didn't come across as a demanding asshole in them.



Lookout57, I really DO NOT think one is a demanding asshole expecting: 
- acknowledgement that a good has been paid and 
- getting a rough oversight on how long it takes that the paid good is delivered. 

It is VERY basic service to a client, really! The fact that there seems to be communication only after a dispute has been opened 
... well, let's say, doesn't come across as positive in my books.


----------



## kubig123

I think when you pay hundreds/thousands of dollars for a cable you expect some kind of customer service and I’m convinced that you deserve it. There are cable and earphones companies that built their success on customer service, Peter might be old school and he is one man company but he really should improve his communication skills.


----------



## Whazzzup

the more I read double helix cable threads the more i have surviver guilt. why me! i have bought two iem cables a fusion and v3, two HP cables a compliment 4 and prion 4, and one XLR cable that i upgraded to audio quest fire. my delivery was 2-6 months for each, passively asked for delivery, got emailed and got shipped, why me.....?


----------



## purk (Jul 7, 2020)

I ordered Eidolic connectors from DHC and it took forover to ship.  Paid for priority shipping only to get them a month or so later.  It’s sad that I can only buy Eidolic MMCX connectors from DHC.


----------



## iron2k

purk said:


> I ordered Eidolic connectors from DHC and it took forover to ship.  Paid for priority shipping only to get them a month or so later.  It’s sad that I can only buy Eidolic MMCX connectors from DHC.


I think norneaudio.com also sells Eidolic


----------



## Whazzzup

course you realize I'm looking at a HP got to slap a prion 4 on that, add 2500$ lolz


----------



## purk

iron2k said:


> I think norneaudio.com also sells Eidolic


They don’t offer MMCX or even 4.4 mm balanced.


----------



## Skyfall806

Given the insane waiting time for DHC, is there any silver cable you would recommend that is comparable to the elite 19? xDD


----------



## meomap

Skyfall806 said:


> Given the insane waiting time for DHC, is there any silver cable you would recommend that is comparable to the elite 19? xDD


I am looking into Artic Cable.
I too waiting for connectors , paid. and fixing DHC cable but waiting for his nonresponsive respond close to a year now, I think.....


----------



## Skyfall806

meomap said:


> I am looking into Artic Cable.
> I too waiting for connectors , paid. and fixing DHC cable but waiting for his nonresponsive respond close to a year now, I think.....


True thing. After reading all those negative comments on the sales attitude of dhc. I am not entirely sure if it is a good idea to buy from them. I might wanna try the plussound tri-silver but I doubt this cable is an alloy cable instead of pure silver. I am having difficulty finding a cable that matches up the elite 19.


----------



## IgeNeLL

Skyfall806 said:


> True thing. After reading all those negative comments on the sales attitude of dhc. I am not entirely sure if it is a good idea to buy from them. I might wanna try the plussound tri-silver but I doubt this cable is an alloy cable instead of pure silver. I am having difficulty finding a cable that matches up the elite 19.


I recommend pure other than mix.
I can try plus sound.
Have look at Crystal Dream Duet :3


----------



## Nostoi

I'm looking to order a Ultrashort Adapter from DHC. Has anyone received a similar cable from DHC in a broadly reasonable amount of time (I.e., 3 months or so)? Just considering best case scenario...


----------



## scootermafia

Hello fellow quarantiners,
We're still here in the long-lost land of Texas, catching up so wait times should be a lot quicker.


----------



## meomap

scootermafia said:


> Hello fellow quarantiners,
> We're still here in the long-lost land of Texas, catching up so wait times should be a lot quicker.


Are you for real?
Check your emails.
There are so many customers waiting for answers and responds. 
Don't know if any of them would buy more DHC items in the future......


----------



## scootermafia

If there's anyone I missed, I'll keep at it, just been going through everything to see.


----------



## deafenears

FWIW, adding another data point for those looking to place an order. I made an order on May 8th, reached out to Peter on 15th August to have an additional adapter added. Received both headphone cable and adapter August 20th. Wait didn't seem that long to me.


----------



## PsilocybinCube

I received an email that my order 'is now complete' on a very small order of some connectors, does this generally mean it has been shipped?  Or just that's been input?  @scootermafia 

Admittedly, I'm pretty spoiled by Amazon and Parts Connexion, but the parts are for a cable I'm building and need done by 9.19 for a birthday gift so I'm trying to determine if I need to cancel the order.


----------



## Nostoi

I've been "On Hold" for a month with an Ultrashort. Only an "indefinite amount of time" to wait now.


----------



## Lookout57

PsilocybinCube said:


> I received an email that my order 'is now complete' on a very small order of some connectors, does this generally mean it has been shipped?  Or just that's been input?  @scootermafia
> 
> Admittedly, I'm pretty spoiled by Amazon and Parts Connexion, but the parts are for a cable I'm building and need done by 9.19 for a birthday gift so I'm trying to determine if I need to cancel the order.


I got the order complete email for my cable on late Friday 8/21 and it was shipped on Monday 8/24.


----------



## PsilocybinCube

Lookout57 said:


> I got the order complete email for my cable on late Friday 8/21 and it was shipped on Monday 8/24.



Well, that is good to know.  Hopefully that will be the same situation for me.  Did they send you any tracking?  

I received my order complete email on 8/24 but haven't seen a tracking # yet.  I figured they might just not send that info, which is fine.  Just trying to make sure I understand the process.


----------



## Lookout57

PsilocybinCube said:


> Well, that is good to know.  Hopefully that will be the same situation for me.  Did they send you any tracking?
> 
> I received my order complete email on 8/24 but haven't seen a tracking # yet.  I figured they might just not send that info, which is fine.  Just trying to make sure I understand the process.


I did get an tracking email on the day it was sent.


----------



## PsilocybinCube

Lookout57 said:


> I got the order complete email for my cable on late Friday 8/21 and it was shipped on Monday 8/24.


FWIW, I reached out today about something and he replied very quickly and confirmed shipping/confirmation.


----------



## BillTranscend

His products are very good, but the making period is very long


----------



## Slim1970

BillTranscend said:


> His products are very good, but the making period is very long


Agreed, but totally worth the wait. I have the Prion 4 on my Susvara’s and Complement 4 on my TC’s. They are easily the best cables I own.


----------



## BillTranscend

Slim1970 said:


> Agreed, but totally worth the wait. I have the Prion 4 on my Susvara’s and Complement 4 on my TC’s. They are easily the best cables I own.


THE, I want to use my labkable Titan-Au to exchange the symbiote elute 19. Peter is the only person convince me from science area


----------



## Nostoi

Just received my Ultrashort email 4.4mm to 1/4" adopter from Double Helix. The wait actually wasn't as bad as I anticipated - kudos also to Fed-Ex for super rapid 2 day service from Texas to Vienna. Expensive but excellent quality, much much better than my pigtail adopter.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi folks Mr.Tiger Ears is on investigation and super curious about what benefits could Symbiote Elite 19 pure silver or 50/50 silver/copper could bring to my super rare Tia Fourtes Noirs?

I am currently using 64a premium silver cable and extremely liking it but I wonder if Symbiote Elite 19 could elevate my sound quality to a higher level? 

More precisely I am looking for better resolution and maximum control to the bass as I find the bass to be to wide massive large to my preference. The bass is really good but so massive and fat 😄🙃
As for the rest I am very satisfied! 

Thanks for the help!



@Steen Pihl


----------



## IgeNeLL

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi folks Mr.Tiger Ears is on investigation and super curious about what benefits could Symbiote Elite 19 pure silver or 50/50 silver/copper could bring to my super rare Tia Fourtes Noirs?
> 
> I am currently using 64a premium silver cable and extremely liking it but I wonder if Symbiote Elite 19 could elevate my sound quality to a higher level?
> 
> ...


Go for pure silver


----------



## Vitaly2017

IgeNeLL said:


> Go for pure silver




Because its the more expensive one  😛 and noirs deserves only the best 😁


----------



## IgeNeLL

Vitaly2017 said:


> Because its the more expensive one  😛 and noirs deserves only the best 😁


I used to have  it sync good with my Crystal Dream Duet kaka


----------



## choisan

I have a dream duet and I just bought a elite19 silver to compare


----------



## Vitaly2017

IgeNeLL said:


> I used to have  it sync good with my Crystal Dream Duet kaka




LoL what is that amp? Duet Kaka haa

So how was noir and the elite 19?


----------



## IgeNeLL

Vitaly2017 said:


> LoL what is that amp? Duet Kaka haa
> 
> So how was noir and the elite 19?


No, its the cable haha


----------



## Vitaly2017

IgeNeLL said:


> No, its the cable haha




😁🤓


----------



## WayneWoondirts

I'm using the Clone Silver on my Fourté Noir and it's a sublime pairing. I can only imagine what the Elite 19 would do to them..


----------



## Whazzzup

There both fine. I used the blend for my shure 846 the silver for noble encore. I use a jpl lab cryogenic copper for my la900 and prion 4 for hd800S. Like silver a bit more but that’s a judgement call


----------



## Vitaly2017

WayneWoondirts said:


> I'm using the Clone Silver on my Fourté Noir and it's a sublime pairing. I can only imagine what the Elite 19 would do to them..




Could you please share some impressions please 🙃 how does that pure silver transforms the noirs bass? Did you tried comparing it vs the 64a premium silver?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Vitaly2017 said:


> Could you please share some impressions please 🙃 how does that pure silver transforms the noirs bass? Did you tried comparing it vs the 64a premium silver?



The Clone Silver cleans up the Noir's resolution, it gives higher rendering and better separation and detailing. The bass is more controlled, a bit tighter, snappier and more refined. What I like about the Clone Silver is that it enhances the technical performance of the Noir even further, without changing too much of the original signature. It's all about higher purity, a darker background and cleaner image.


----------



## Vitaly2017

WayneWoondirts said:


> The Clone Silver cleans up the Noir's resolution, it gives higher rendering and better separation and detailing. The bass is more controlled, a bit tighter, snappier and more refined. What I like about the Clone Silver is that it enhances the technical performance of the Noir even further, without changing too much of the original signature. It's all about higher purity, a darker background and cleaner image.




Thanks sounds about the exact same impressions I had when got the Premium silver cable from 64a vs the stock....

If clone silver is that good I can presume the elite19 pure silver to be even few steps above 64a premium silver cable? 

Noirs are very impressive they can scale up indefinitely with gear 🥰😇😊


----------



## NeLey169

Does anyone know about DHC Opus MMC?


----------



## IgeNeLL

NeLey169 said:


> Does anyone know about DHC Opus MMC?


7K$ I think


----------



## meomap

IgeNeLL said:


> 7K$ I think


Yikes. Mother of God....


----------



## NeLey169

IgeNeLL said:


> 7K$ I think



@scootermafia


----------



## IgeNeLL

NeLey169 said:


> @scootermafia


Mafia?
Want to execute me???


----------



## IgeNeLL

NeLey169 said:


> Does anyone know about DHC Opus MMC?


I know the owner of this picture.
This cable is made by custom order with no cost object and the price is around I have said.
If you want more information it is OK.


----------



## NeLey169

IgeNeLL said:


> I know the owner of this picture.
> This cable is made by custom order with no cost object and the price is around I have said.
> If you want more information it is OK.



I am curious why the price is up to 7k


----------



## IgeNeLL (Oct 12, 2020)

NeLey169 said:


> I am curious why the price is up to 7k


It is simple better than prionz 4,  which is 4K$. It is simple for scaling. Thicker gauss, upgraded connector, ... It is no cost object. Put the cable inside the system where you can know that the amp is 20$k, the interconnect is 30k$. It is easy to understand.


----------



## penguinofsleep2 (Oct 12, 2020)

How do you open these cables up without pliers or something that may damage the Eidolic connectors? *I have tried emailing Double Helix without any luck.*

Asking because
1) The first time I plugged my double helix cable in with a known amp/chain and headphone that has never had issues before, I very briefly heard a faint tzz-tzz pop. Has not occurred since with about 10 more hours of use but I would like to open up the cable to check the connections, make sure there are no shorts, etc. just to be safe.
2) The ring of carbon fiber that came on my XLR connector (amp end) was loose (spins 360 on it's own) out of the box and I want to apply super glue inside to stick it back on.

FWIW, I have also received OEM and other after market cables before that either had a single loose strand that could/would intermittently make contact with another connection or solder that was REALLY close to shorting something out (I wouldn't be surprised if it would have arc-ed at some point). If it matters, the above was for the DH Molecule cable, ordered new, received about a week ago.


----------



## NeLey169

IgeNeLL said:


> It is simple better than prionz 4,  which is 4K$. It is simple for scaling. Thicker gauss, upgraded connector, ... It is no cost object. Put the cable inside the system where you can know that the amp is 20$k, the interconnect is 30k$. It is easy to understand.


prion4 is 2k$


----------



## IgeNeLL

NeLey169 said:


> prion4 is 2k$


You can go to the website, choose to upgrade all options to maximum, plus length and check. My brother even orders more than the website can show.


----------



## NeLey169

IgeNeLL said:


> You can go to the website, choose to *upgrade all options to maximum, plus length and check*. My brother even orders more than the website can show. [Bạn có thể vào trang web, chọn nâng cấp tất cả các tùy chọn lên tối đa, cộng với độ dài và kiểm tra.  Anh trai tôi thậm chí còn đặt hàng nhiều hơn những gì trang web có thể hiển thị.]


+ 4 sets of prion tripple threat adapters, it's up to 7k3 .. but I don't understand why take 4 sets instead of 1?

I wonder about the difference in structure and material between opus mmc and prion


----------



## IgeNeLL (Oct 12, 2020)

NeLey169 said:


> + 4 sets of prion tripple threat adapters, it's up to 7k3 .. but I don't understand why take 4 sets instead of 1?
> 
> I wonder about the difference in structure and material between opus mmc and prion


Let me help you to understand.
Imagine that you have 10 set of headphone with different connector.
Then you don't want to have 5 opus cable for each kind of connector.
Then one cable + 4 set of short adapter.

About the difference, It need the PIC of DHC.

He has another full set of prion4+


----------



## penguinofsleep2

penguinofsleep2 said:


> How do you open these cables up without pliers or something that may damage the Eidolic connectors? *I have tried emailing Double Helix without any luck.*
> 
> Asking because
> 1) The first time I plugged my double helix cable in with a known amp/chain and headphone that has never had issues before, I very briefly heard a faint tzz-tzz pop. Has not occurred since with about 10 more hours of use but I would like to open up the cable to check the connections, make sure there are no shorts, etc. just to be safe.
> ...



Bumping as I'd like to try to work on this and/or give DH a fair chance to respond before CC protection runs out or before another issue occurs.


----------



## Lookout57

penguinofsleep2 said:


> Bumping as I'd like to try to work on this and/or give DH a fair chance to respond before CC protection runs out or before another issue occurs.


Which email address? Did you also try forum PM? His username is scootermafia.

I find that Peter responds to all of my emails in less than a day.


----------



## jaboki

penguinofsleep2 said:


> Bumping as I'd like to try to work on this and/or give DH a fair chance to respond before CC protection runs out or before another issue occurs.


Were you able to hash things out? I’m thinking about trying out DH.


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Jan 1, 2021)

Here some pics


----------



## jaboki

Vitaly2017 said:


> I lately have made a purchase via dhc and they where very responsive and quick  I bought the dhc Symbiote elite 19 🙂🙃


I sent them some messages earlier and they are quick to respond. Refreshing to see in comparison to other cable service providers.


----------



## Vitaly2017

jaboki said:


> I sent them some messages earlier and they are quick to respond. Refreshing to see in comparison to other cable service providers.




Yes they are much quicker now and responded me few times but I think they are quiet busy still, sometimes takes a few days for a reply


----------



## jaboki

Vitaly2017 said:


> Yes they are much quicker now and responded me few times but I think they are quiet busy still, sometimes takes a few days for a reply


Awesome. Those pictures look great! Few days to respond is better than weeks. 

I love the look of their cables. They look super clean. Hopefully they sound as good as they look.


----------



## Vitaly2017

jaboki said:


> Awesome. Those pictures look great! Few days to respond is better than weeks.
> 
> I love the look of their cables. They look super clean. Hopefully they sound as good as they look.




This is by far the most transparent and accurate cable I have yet heard. Fidelity beyond roof!

It makes my noirs like a precision tool of highest sharpness it can be. Everything is translated and reproduced to a very high refined level


----------



## choisan

Vitaly2017 said:


> Here some pics


are both elite 19? look precious, great pics


----------



## Vitaly2017

choisan said:


> are both elite 19? look precious, great pics




That was symbiot elite 19 vs fiio pure silver cable as comparison for sizes.

I ordered Symbiote and an interconect also symbiote. 4.4 to 3.5 
This stuff is dop really. The best of what you can get you know. I would maybe recommend get symbiot 50/50 copper and silver to add musicality as the pure silver one that I have is a little more neutral and more fidelity to the source. I like warm fun sound.


----------



## choisan (Jan 2, 2021)

Vitaly2017 said:


> That was symbiot elite 19 vs fiio pure silver cable as comparison for sizes.
> 
> I ordered Symbiote and an interconect also symbiote. 4.4 to 3.5
> This stuff is dop really. The best of what you can get you know. I would maybe recommend get symbiot 50/50 copper and silver to add musicality as the pure silver one that I have is a little more neutral and more fidelity to the source. I like warm fun sound.





Vitaly2017 said:


> That was symbiot elite 19 vs fiio pure silver cable as comparison for sizes.
> 
> I ordered Symbiote and an interconect also symbiote. 4.4 to 3.5
> This stuff is dop really. The best of what you can get you know. I would maybe recommend get symbiot 50/50 copper and silver to add musicality as the pure silver one that I have is a little more neutral and more fidelity to the source. I like warm fun sound.


I have an elite and been thinking to get a clone fusion silver, don't know how the sound difference. Any idea please?


----------



## Vitaly2017

choisan said:


> I have a elite and been thinking to get a cone fusion silver, don't know how the sound difference. Any idea please?




Hehe your right on time 🙃 I asked Peter to send me the clone fusion so I can compare it vs the symbiote. I am awaiting for the shipment so no impressions yet but soon. From what I read it should be a brighter and warmer, more fun sound. According to headphonia review


----------



## jaboki

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hehe your right on time 🙃 I asked Peter to send me the clone fusion so I can compare it vs the symbiote. I am awaiting for the shipment so no impressions yet but soon. From what I read it should be a brighter and warmer, more fun sound. According to headphonia review


They send over samples to try out? That’s awesome.


----------



## choisan

anticipating,...
hope ur impression tells the difference, they are priced different


----------



## Vitaly2017

jaboki said:


> They send over samples to try out? That’s awesome.




I am not sure if they do, but I feel Peter liked me hehe and I did purchase the symbiote was looking for a new signature in sound so I was willing to try the clone fusion he said he'll send me one to try.


----------



## GuyForkes

jaboki said:


> Were you able to hash things out? I’m thinking about trying out DH.



Ordered the Prion 4 at the end of Nov'20 and it arrived a few days before Christmas (~25 days) and Peter was very responsive throughout the whole process, including after the order was made.

Build quality on the cable is second to none and feels extremely premium. The sterling silver 3D printed splitters look and feel great. Ergonomics are quite good considering the excessive gauge the cable comes in but it is definitely not the most ergonomic of cables. Sound wise, these cables require some burn-in (~50hrs) for the highs to settle down. Beyond that, I don't believe I've ever heard my Abyss TC more transparent than with the Prion 4, bass tightness, imaging and transient speed noticeably improves from my previous cable (Kimber Axios Cu).  

I am very impressed with the overall experience. If the level of service and reasonable build times I experienced becomes a consistent thing, I would not hesitate to order from DHC again


----------



## jaboki

GuyForkes said:


> Ordered the Prion 4 at the end of Nov'20 and it arrived a few days before Christmas (~25 days) and Peter was very responsive throughout the whole process, including after the order was made.
> 
> Build quality on the cable is second to none and feels extremely premium. The sterling silver 3D printed splitters look and feel great. Ergonomics are quite good considering the excessive gauge the cable comes in but it is definitely not the most ergonomic of cables. Sound wise, these cables require some burn-in (~50hrs) for the highs to settle down. Beyond that, I don't believe I've ever heard my Abyss TC more transparent than with the Prion 4, bass tightness, imaging and transient speed noticeably improves from my previous cable (Kimber Axios Cu).
> 
> I am very impressed with the overall experience. If the level of service and reasonable build times I experienced becomes a consistent thing, I would not hesitate to order from DHC again


Those are beautiful. I really like how the splitter has the seemless vibe with the wiring. How's the weight on those over time? Does it feel like you have added weight on your headphones at all?


----------



## GuyForkes

jaboki said:


> Those are beautiful. I really like how the splitter has the seemless vibe with the wiring. How's the weight on those over time? Does it feel like you have added weight on your headphones at all?



It's a hefty cable and will add some weight. Doesn't really bother me as I usually lean back while listening to music. Getting the cable in it's stock configuration (i.e. without the splitter) would help with weight distribution I suspect. Here's Peter's reply to me regarding this:
"For 6.3 or 4 pin XLR Prion4 an option will appear “Special Edition” that can be configured with a sterling silver 3D printed splitter and badge. The cable does not require a splitter though, it’s most ergonomic when configured without one."


----------



## Slim1970

GuyForkes said:


> Ordered the Prion 4 at the end of Nov'20 and it arrived a few days before Christmas (~25 days) and Peter was very responsive throughout the whole process, including after the order was made.
> 
> Build quality on the cable is second to none and feels extremely premium. The sterling silver 3D printed splitters look and feel great. Ergonomics are quite good considering the excessive gauge the cable comes in but it is definitely not the most ergonomic of cables. Sound wise, these cables require some burn-in (~50hrs) for the highs to settle down. Beyond that, I don't believe I've ever heard my Abyss TC more transparent than with the Prion 4, bass tightness, imaging and transient speed noticeably improves from my previous cable (Kimber Axios Cu).
> 
> I am very impressed with the overall experience. If the level of service and reasonable build times I experienced becomes a consistent thing, I would not hesitate to order from DHC again


Great cable! I have one on my Susvara's and the pairing couldn't be more phenomenal. I have the DHC Complement 4 on my TC's and the two cables have very similar performance. I think that is why Peter stopped selling the the silver version of the Complement 4.  

If I'm being picky, the Prion 4 extracts a little more details, has slightly better transparency, a bit more warmth, better imaging, resolution and P.R.A.T. Both are the best cables I've heard and I'm lucky enough to have them on what arguably are the best two headphones.


----------



## GuyForkes

Slim1970 said:


> Great cable! I have one on my Susvara's and the pairing couldn't be more phenomenal. I have the DHC Complement 4 on my TC's and the two cables have very similar performance. I think that is why Peter stopped selling the the silver version of the Complement 4.
> 
> If I'm being picky, the Prion 4 extracts a little more details, has slightly better transparency, a bit more warmth, better imaging, resolution and P.R.A.T. Both are the best cables I've heard and I'm lucky enough to have them on what arguably are the best two headphones.



Agreed, don't know why it took me this long to get a top tier cable. The Abyss TC certainly deserved an equally capable partner.


----------



## Whazzzup

I have both compliment and prion. One was se the prion balanced so can’t direct a/b but p4 certainly my favourite hp cable.


----------



## Slim1970

GuyForkes said:


> Agreed, don't know why it took me this long to get a top tier cable. The Abyss TC certainly deserved an equally capable partner.


It takes time and the Prion 4 definitely isn’t cheap. I know other Head-Fiers like the Superconductor cable with the TC’s, but that cable seems to have a sound signature of its own. Unlike the Prion 4, which just disappears and brings out the best qualities of the headphone it’s connected too.


----------



## Slim1970

Whazzzup said:


> I have both compliment and prion. One was se the prion balanced so can’t direct a/b but p4 certainly my favourite hp cable.


It’s really good. I don’t how Peter does it!


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hes symbiote elite 19 is a cable that has similar high end performance as the prion 4 just not having the sleeves and shielding of the prion 4 but has same performance from what I understand.

This cable is outstandingly very transparent and presents music so clearly that what you hear is literally the sound of your dap and iem signatures... I really havent heard anything so refined ro date I am very impressed.

Only thing I think I should of done is go for Symbiote elite 19 fusion rather full silver as I like the sound signature to be warmer and fuller a little. I feel its more neutral side with full silver. Yet its still amazingly organic and natural. Superb cable for ultimate fidelity.


----------



## penguinofsleep2

jaboki said:


> Were you able to hash things out? I’m thinking about trying out DH.



I was able to reach them after the above. Was not told how to fix the loose CF ring on the connector but I let this slide as it's minor. It was recommended that I check the XLR pins for potential shorts with a multi-meter, which I did. Given that it's only ever happened one time on the first time, I'm just going to assume it was some kind of minor oddity that sorted itself out. 

Cable itself has been fine so far.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi guys I got some news!
I just received my clone fusion cable Thanks to Peter for sending it so quickly. Will report with some impressions soon!


----------



## jaboki

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi guys I got some news!
> I just received my clone fusion cable Thanks to Peter for sending it so quickly. Will report with some impressions soon!


They look great! How's the turn around time?


----------



## Vitaly2017

jaboki said:


> They look great! How's the turn around time?




Lets say around 3 weeks for each order.  I still love the symbiote more the clone fusion reminds me the Fir audio scorpion spc 8wires cable. I need 100 hours of burn in then will have a more precise impression. This was just 5 min listen fresh out the box.


----------



## choisan

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi guys I got some news!
> I just received my clone fusion cable Thanks to Peter for sending it so quickly. Will report with some impressions soon!


Loaner cable, isn't it?
Wait for your impression against Elite 19


----------



## Vitaly2017

choisan said:


> Loaner cable, isn't it?
> Wait for your impression against Elite 19




Haha no its a brand new clone fusion. I am a lucky guy I got both and will decide the winner. But as for now its very hard to beat symbiote to be honest.

This cable is really good but Symbiote is something beyond anything I have heard so far. There is a clear tier difference and Id probably say maybe 3 or 4 tiers lol.
Not that clone fusion is bad its just how good Symbiote is...


----------



## DAPpower

I got a Clone Silver from DHC a few months ago for my Solaris 2020 IEMs in 2.5mm and wow the cable is fantastic. The curves at the MMCX end of the cables allow me to easily do the final twist backwards so the IEMs will make an exceptional seal in my ears. Pretty to look at too.


----------



## meomap

Vitaly2017 said:


> Haha no its a brand new clone fusion. I am a lucky guy I got both and will decide the winner. But as for now its very hard to beat symbiote to be honest.
> 
> This cable is really good but Symbiote is something beyond anything I have heard so far. There is a clear tier difference and Id probably say maybe 3 or 4 tiers lol.
> Not that clone fusion is bad its just how good Symbiote is...


Symbiote V3 OCC silver Litz braided 4 or braided 8?


----------



## Vitaly2017

meomap said:


> Symbiote V3 OCC silver Litz braided 4 or braided 8?




No the 18.9 gage pure silver 4 wires.

https://doublehelixcables.com/produ...18-8awg-occ-silver-ultimate-2-pin-ciem-cable/


----------



## meomap

Vitaly2017 said:


> No the 18.9 gage pure silver 4 wires.
> 
> https://doublehelixcables.com/produ...18-8awg-occ-silver-ultimate-2-pin-ciem-cable/


Oh, The 19.
Good to know..
Thanks.


----------



## Whazzzup

I have the v3 8 braid silver litz


----------



## Vitaly2017

So after 100 hours and 4 days of running the clone fusion cable.

I can make an impression now, I feel that the clone fusion cable is really good performing cable a lot of good feelings and it sounds quiet good. 

I would say that in comparison to symbiote this cable feels more like a fun cable, slightly more rumbly vibrant bass and a little more compressed and elevated bass. Treble has more sparkle and feels sharper if its present or when the song has it... Almost like a slight V shape.

The clone fusion has a nice smoothe feel to the sound and can be considered as one of the best affordable cable I think. For 550 you really get a full package here and for iems like second tier that are just below the ToTl tier is perfectly adequate.
I would not recommend this cable for someone who is looking to bring out the the totl sound of a totl iem rang level, you would need the Symbiote for this job.

So soundstage and resolution goes to symbiote the difference is really big and clone fusion dont stand even near the Symbiote performance here.

Symbiote has a very highly refined level of sound, it can get every nuances and tonality so well and realistically... Symbiote sounds less compressed and agressive.
With Symbiote treble is simply outstanding something that cant even be compared! Less elevated and more open and detailed.
Bass has a similar feeling more elaborated more open more textured. With clone fusion bass is faster and tighter but feels a little compressed.


My take is clone fusion is awesome cable but its 2 tiers bellow Symbiote and will not bring your totl iems to the full total sound like Symbiote. For any other regular iems clo e fusion is a full performer highly recommended!


I also found the clone fusion to be a stiffer cable and microphonics are a little more present then Symbiote!
Symbiote is so rubbery and flexible a really surprising thing for such a thick gage cable!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Recently received DHC Clone Silver. Apparently, I will write a review as soon. As I tame my emotions a bit)


----------



## SurgeTO

Skyfall806 said:


> Given the insane waiting time for DHC, is there any silver cable you would recommend that is comparable to the elite 19? xDD



No wait time now!


----------



## SurgeTO

Skyfall806 said:


> True thing. After reading all those negative comments on the sales attitude of dhc. I am not entirely sure if it is a good idea to buy from them. I might wanna try the plussound tri-silver but I doubt this cable is an alloy cable instead of pure silver. I am having difficulty finding a cable that matches up the elite 19.



Huh? I had the best experience dealing with DHC just now. Very responsive, very helpful, very nice... and I am not easy to please. Seems like a lot has changed in a few months!


----------



## pippen99

I ordered a Silver Clone on Black Friday and got it before Christmas.


----------



## DAPpower

Just ordered a bunch of adaptors and cables from DHC recently, yes, orders do take weeks or months to make and send out but the quality of DHC products is always top notch and premium. I always order stuff from DHC in advance and buy cheaper counterparts else where while I wait for my DHC orders to be fullfilled!


----------



## meomap

DAPpower said:


> Just ordered a bunch of adaptors and cables from DHC recently, yes, orders do take weeks or months to make and send out but the quality of DHC products is always top notch and premium. I always order stuff from DHC in advance and buy cheaper counterparts else where while I wait for my DHC orders to be fullfilled!


How about waiting for more than a year already and connectors did not arrive yet? He said he will....but still waiting......
Sorry, but I don't order from Peter anymore...


----------



## Vitaly2017

Double Helix Cables is very neet service and so friendly! I had so many requests and questions! Peter took all the time and carefully answered them with professional and fast response! 

In a course of 3 months I got 3 different cables from DHC and they all superb and amazing quality, not only that they are among the best sound wise I heard! I really like Peter ( DHC ) approach and he has the purest cables money can buy. No gimmicks and no false claimings. The best cables are pure silver or pure copper and he got them all with the best alloy you can get. No piercing treble no harsh sounding, all smooth and super high quality. I highly highly recommend DHC cables if you are like me and want the best for your money!


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hi everyone I would like to present you the last cable of its kind! This is the last batch that Peter had and made it for my iems!

This is the molecule Se 22 its a 4wire concept with 22awg and its full copper occ with all eidolic and titanium barels! I mean it titanium everywhere 😃🤩

This cable has such unique light feel and the teflon that wraps the wire is like a satin mat whitish transparent material. It has a very smooth finish and when you slide your finger on it just feels so comfy and gentle and not sticky.
Yes that adds a tad small more microphonic but boy its comfortable and easy to rotate and roll up.

Alrighty pictures here they are 😎😛


----------



## DAPpower

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi everyone I would like to present you the last cable of its kind! This is the last batch that Peter had and made it for my iems!
> 
> This is the molecule Se 22 its a 4wire concept with 22awg and its full copper occ with all eidolic and titanium barels! I mean it titanium everywhere 😃🤩
> 
> ...



Wow, such beauty for cables!

I love my Clone Silvers and use them whenever I do IEMs,

DHC also makes ultra short 4.4mm to 4 pin XLR adaptors too, I just recieved mine yesterday.
It is nicely machined and very well made! It has a nice click when plugged into the Jot 2 balanced out jack.


----------



## pippen99

+1 for the Clone Silver.  My item cable of choice.


----------



## Vitaly2017

DAPpower said:


> Wow, such beauty for cables!
> 
> I love my Clone Silvers and use them whenever I do IEMs,
> 
> ...




Oh yes Peter make amazing cables and adapters. I couldn't hold and had to show mine haha those are eidolic as well 😎 all copper inside


----------



## Calfredo826

Is this what the ultrashort adapter is suppose to look like? Mine looks like it was built before the industrial revolution.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Calfredo826 said:


> Is this what the ultrashort adapter is suppose to look like? Mine looks like it was built before the industrial revolution.




Its possible that your is not eidolic. I mentioned for mine to be like that. Looks like a standart design for your option. Maybe you want to ask Dhc about it see what can be done.


----------



## Calfredo826

Yeah I asked him for eidolic. I already sent him an email. Hopefully he responds in a timely manner. On a good note though, my Prion4 interconnect in 4.4 to 4.4 looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Calfredo826 said:


> Yeah I asked him for eidolic. I already sent him an email. Hopefully he responds in a timely manner. On a good note though, my Prion4 interconnect in 4.4 to 4.4 looks and sounds amazing.




Thats good ! Prion4 is one hell of a tiop of the line cable!   Those sound so refined and clean is crazy.


----------



## Calfredo826

I’m a little jealous of that custom copper cable you had made 😂


----------



## Vitaly2017

Calfredo826 said:


> I’m a little jealous of that custom copper cable you had made 😂




its one hell of a sexy cable ! ALL Titanium hehe so sweet and noble looking  very fancy !


----------



## ashok123

Would prion4 headphone cable upgrade for meze empyrean will be of similar sound improvements as amp upgrade? Pls advise. Thanks.


----------



## Whazzzup

Prion 4makes everything better


----------



## Lookout57

Whazzzup said:


> Prion 4makes everything better


They do, I had Peter make me a 3.5mm to Audeze mini-DIN adapter so I could try my Prion4 he made for my MDR-Z1R on my LCD-X. 

Now I no longer want to sell the LCD-X as the Prion4 fixed the issues I had with it.


----------



## pippen99

The first time I heard a Prion4 was at a meet.  I put it on my LCD-X and was absolutely floored.  I ordered one the next day.


----------



## Vitaly2017

The new copper cable complement C is full copper and it is based on the prion4 cable that is silver. So you can get it in copper we can say 😁

I am awaiting for mine to be created once Peter get it in stock.
I loved the Symbiote elite 19 alot but decided to go with copper with fourté Og, silver was good for my noirs


----------



## noddy43

meomap said:


> How about waiting for more than a year already and connectors did not arrive yet? He said he will....but still waiting......
> Sorry, but I don't order from Peter anymore...


I ordered some wire and parts for dyi a week ago and it has not been shipped. How long are people waiting for dyi parts to be shipped?


----------



## Calfredo826

I waited 4 weeks before my stuff was shipped.


----------



## noddy43

Ah ok. I should have done my research before ordering.


----------



## Vitaly2017

noddy43 said:


> Ah ok. I should have done my research before ordering.



Just shout him an email he will get back to you. 

I think he get alot of emails and its hard for him to track them all down. Just reshoot another one.


----------



## noddy43

Yeah I did 2 days ago. Will wait and see.


----------



## Whazzzup

Dude read the thread, over the years we went from long lead to crazy long lead times to now a bit more respectable lead times. I think at one point 6-12 months wait times.... but competition at this quality and price point has increased, so the market will and does take care of customer concerns.


----------



## meomap

noddy43 said:


> I ordered some wire and parts for dyi a week ago and it has not been shipped. How long are people waiting for dyi parts to be shipped?


Ordered a pair of 2 pins connector for iem since May 2019.
Still not arrive yet.
Emailed to Peter many times.
He stated he could not sacrifice a pair yet to me......
Should he return the money to customer?
Please advice......


----------



## DAPpower

As for wait times, I was pretty fortunate, I ordered a Clone Silver IEM cable in MMCX and it arrived in a month and a half. I ordered the ultra short 4.4mm to XLR4 adaptor, that came in 2 weeks.

The only thing that took a while was when I needed him to change the 4.4mm to 2.5mm on my Clone Silver and that took another month and a half.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DHC Clone silver. My review.
https://porta.fi/dhc-clone-silver-cable-review-22-awg-of-music/


----------



## Flash676

My Ultrashort adapter order has been "Processing" since July 2018.  There's now an "indefinite wait time" warning when you order, but I don't believe it was updated to say "indefinite" until after I ordered.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Just shoot dhc with a new email and order details hel get back to you


----------



## Flash676

Vitaly2017 said:


> Just shoot dhc with a new email and order details hel get back to you


Right you are.  Thanks.


----------



## meomap

Flash676 said:


> My Ultrashort adapter order has been "Processing" since July 2018.  There's now an "indefinite wait time" warning when you order, but I don't believe it was updated to say "indefinite" until after I ordered.


I ordered small stuff, 2 pins connectors, in summer of 2019.
Don't remember there was a statement saying " Indefinite Wait Time " at that time.....

Been supporting Peter with COMP 4 silver, Symbiote OCC silver braided 8, Latest Copper Fusion, COMP 4 IC, another cable for BW7.
Still added up of couple thousands usd spent.
Now, I feel a little disrespected as a long time customer.

Don't know if Prion is next or not.....


----------



## Flash676

meomap said:


> I ordered small stuff, 2 pins connectors, in summer of 2019.
> Don't remember there was a statement saying " Indefinite Wait Time " at that time.....
> 
> Been supporting Peter with COMP 4 silver, Symbiote OCC silver braided 8, Latest Copper Fusion, COMP 4 IC, another cable for BW7.
> ...


He did actually respond quickly this time and seemed apologetic.


----------



## noddy43

Whazzzup said:


> Dude read the thread, over the years we went from long lead to crazy long lead times to now a bit more respectable lead times. I think at one point 6-12 months wait times.... but competition at this quality and price point has increased, so the market will and does take care of customer concerns.


How is this ok? If it's for custom cables I can completely understand considering the time and effort. But if those are wait times for dyi components then thats just not right.


----------



## Lookout57

DHC's primary business is custom cables. So selling parts is secondary. 

In the past Peter had a hard time keeping up with orders. But he has caught up and filling orders quickly. So I would send him a *friendly* *email* asking for status on your order.


----------



## meomap

Lookout57 said:


> DHC's primary business is custom cables. So selling parts is secondary.
> 
> In the past Peter had a hard time keeping up with orders. But he has caught up and filling orders quickly. So I would send him a *friendly* *email* asking for status on your order.


What is the limit for a Friendly Email reminder?
10, 20, 30?
If you can't fulfill the bins then return money back to customers, PERIOD. Don't be greedy took the money and let customers hang...

It just look real bad reputation for the vendor. I would be embarrassed if I am the owner.


----------



## ashok123

Recently I had bought prion 4 cable for my meze empyrean. Based on meze reviews, I had lot of expectations for meze empyrean. Though I like the sound, it sounded like less detailed. Some grain or hardness was always present. With prion 4, I liked meze empyrean a lot. Nothing is a problem anymore. This cable has smooth, liquid, relaxed sound with tons of details. Everything is clear. No grain or hardness. Peter has guided me with the right info. When I planned to buy lot of adapters unnecessarily, he guided me to buy the right ones. Recently I had bought sparkos aries amp. The sound was better than chord hugo tt2 with mscaler. But prion 4 had ensured that I can get 100% of this amp's benefits. Prion 4 is a solid recommended buy.


----------



## meomap

ashok123 said:


> Recently I had bought prion 4 cable for my meze empyrean. Based on meze reviews, I had lot of expectations for meze empyrean. Though I like the sound, it sounded like less detailed. Some grain or hardness was always present. With prion 4, I liked meze empyrean a lot. Nothing is a problem anymore. This cable has smooth, liquid, relaxed sound with tons of details. Everything is clear. No grain or hardness. Peter has guided me with the right info. When I planned to buy lot of adapters unnecessarily, he guided me to buy the right ones. Recently I had bought sparkos aries amp. The sound was better than chord hugo tt2 with mscaler. But prion 4 had ensured that I can get 100% of this amp's benefits. Prion 4 is a solid recommended buy.


Maybe, it's my Thanksgiving gift later.....


----------



## justsomesonyfan

anyone here tried the symbiote elite 19 fusion? wondering how the copper silver mix sounds on that huge monstrosity if a cable


----------



## Vitaly2017

justsomesonyfan said:


> anyone here tried the symbiote elite 19 fusion? wondering how the copper silver mix sounds on that huge monstrosity if a cable




I had the silver one. I can say the fusion will be more warmer and bassier. I think if you want both worlds fusion is best. I am also on the feeling that the fusion will be slightly more musical as well.


----------



## ashok123

Vitaly2017 said:


> I had the silver one. I can say the fusion will be more warmer and bassier. I think if you want both worlds fusion is best. I am also on the feeling that the fusion will be slightly more musical as well.


How is your complement C sounds compared to silver cables?


----------



## ashok123

justsomesonyfan said:


> anyone here tried the symbiote elite 19 fusion? wondering how the copper silver mix sounds on that huge monstrosity if a cable


I have symbiote elite 19 silver. My dap is plenue l and my iem is solaris. Both of them are not neutral. Plenue L has natural tonality that provides warm feel. So pure silver cable has a synergy with these gears. So I didn't get a feeling of brightness or lack of bass.


----------



## Vitaly2017

ashok123 said:


> How is your complement C sounds compared to silver cables?




Its still in production awaiting, soon it be ready. Not long left to wait.

The Symbiote elite 19 silver was never bright for me and had a very transparant sound carachter. It made everything sound more clean, dynamic and powerfull. Details where easy to discern. Vocals are sublime!

It is a silver cable that has some copper feel like to it. Though I still think the fusion would a more musical and a winner in the long run.


----------



## thecrow

Is there any coincidence that dhc and norne audio have similar wait time issues with cables?

one could be confused that it’s the same company or that they out source their cable making. I’m not saying that’s what’s happening bit there is some parallels (including happy customers who have bought and received their cables)


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Vitaly2017 said:


> I had the silver one. I can say the fusion will be more warmer and bassier. I think if you want both worlds fusion is best. I am also on the feeling that the fusion will be slightly more musical as well.


had? did you sell yours? also yeah i agree with you


----------



## justsomesonyfan

ashok123 said:


> I have symbiote elite 19 silver. My dap is plenue l and my iem is solaris. Both of them are not neutral. Plenue L has natural tonality that provides warm feel. So pure silver cable has a synergy with these gears. So I didn't get a feeling of brightness or lack of bass.


had solaris too, i can see why silver would work in them however i can see the fusion being great on them too!


----------



## Whazzzup

Fusion is soft and a nice feel. I have it on my wife’s 846. I use v3 on my encores.


----------



## Vitaly2017

justsomesonyfan said:


> had? did you sell yours? also yeah i agree with you



Had cause I sold my noirs and bought tia Fourté og so I also replaced my silver cable for compliment C. Cause for me fourte og sounds better with full Copper cable


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Vitaly2017 said:


> Had cause I sold my noirs and bought tia Fourté og so I also replaced my silver cable for compliment C. Cause for me fourte og sounds better with full Copper cable


interesting, thanks. was the huge cable comfy?


----------



## Vitaly2017

justsomesonyfan said:


> interesting, thanks. was the huge cable comfy?



It was surprisingly yes but was a must have to use the shirt clip cause of the weight. It was also very flexible and pretty much microphonics free. Its really neet as a cable the looks are stunning. When you look at the conductor you can see the small strands very impressive.


----------



## normie610

thecrow said:


> Is there any coincidence that dhc and norne audio have similar wait time issues with cables?
> 
> one could be confused that it’s the same company or that they out source their cable making. I’m not saying that’s what’s happening bit there is some parallels (including happy customers who have bought and received their cables)


Well from what I know is that they used to be partners 😊


----------



## normie610

Just saw DHC’s instagram page, and the pictures of my upcoming 16 AWG Complement4 were posted. Although in the caption Peter said it is ”totally unnecessary“ (referring to the 16 AWG size) 😁

Here are the screenshots:


----------



## scootermafia

thecrow said:


> Is there any coincidence that dhc and norne audio have similar wait time issues with cables?
> 
> one could be confused that it’s the same company or that they out source their cable making. I’m not saying that’s what’s happening bit there is some parallels (including happy customers who have bought and received their cables)





normie610 said:


> Well from what I know is that they used to be partners 😊


Not partners, or one business, although our headphone cable industry has underwent a certain amount of convergent evolution.  Businesses figure out what works and adopt it.  Sometimes one company figures something useful out and the rest go with it, or figure out a way to improve it.  As an example, before 2013, nobody was selling cables where each wire contained copper and silver strands.  

I don't know of any custom cable companies who outsource their builds.  I certainly don't -- I am the only person who builds my DHC cables.  DHC wait times can be checked on the website.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Hey everyone here is my fresh unboxing of my new compliment C cable!

This time I went all Se for my sp2000 copper as I find se to sound the best with my fourté og 🤩😍
Its a 19awg cable where you have 2 wires per side in 1 combination of 1 bigger wire. And its a full copper version.
The jacket insulation is a very neet uniquely finished with a feeling of silk and soft velurish touche. It also has a little tuby effect, what I mean is it has a soft pressure effect and has some easy flexibility.

I really like this new cable it has a very high end feel and the craftsmanship is so solide that I think this cable will outlast threw ages of heavy use, this is exactly what I need 🙃🙂 as a trucker and with more robust cable and its 90° angled becomes my best cable for use.

Will share impressions soon


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DHC Clone Silver and Dita Drem.


----------



## Nostoi

Not sure if this appropriate, but anyone got any thoughts on Double Helix vs. Moon Audio vs. Plussound in terms of value for money? 

I'm about to put in an order for a few cables, and am deliberating between them. I've had cables from them all in the past, and think they're all very good - I love the sound of Moon Audio, though find the actual cable slightly cumbersome and also question their value for money. Plussound and DHC also outstanding, and seem slightly more reasonable. In EU, I go for Forza, but don't find the sound is as refined as the other three.


----------



## Lookout57

Nostoi said:


> Not sure if this appropriate, but anyone got any thoughts on Double Helix vs. Moon Audio vs. Plussound in terms of value for money?
> 
> I'm about to put in an order for a few cables, and am deliberating between them. I've had cables from them all in the past, and think they're all very good - I love the sound of Moon Audio, though find the actual cable slightly cumbersome and also question their value for money. Plussound and DHC also outstanding, and seem slightly more reasonable. In EU, I go for Forza, but don't find the sound is as refined as the other three.


I have the Black Dragon for my LCD-X and couldn't stand the sound. No bass, too bright and this was the "recommended" cable. I also have the Blue Dragon for my HE400i and it's nothing special. I need to sell the HE400i as I don't use it anymore. 

I've found that the DHC all silver cables to provide some of the best sound. I use them now on all my IEMs and my MDR-Z1R and Cascade headphones. Feel free to email them to ask for their recommendations for your equipment,

DHC highly recommended.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Nostoi said:


> Not sure if this appropriate, but anyone got any thoughts on Double Helix vs. Moon Audio vs. Plussound in terms of value for money?
> 
> I'm about to put in an order for a few cables, and am deliberating between them. I've had cables from them all in the past, and think they're all very good - I love the sound of Moon Audio, though find the actual cable slightly cumbersome and also question their value for money. Plussound and DHC also outstanding, and seem slightly more reasonable. In EU, I go for Forza, but don't find the sound is as refined as the other three.



Il save you the hassle by just saying dhc and kimber kable are the best cables you can buy.

It is true dhc silver cables are outstanding and among the best of what I heard. You can go with dhc flagship silver with full confidence if money can allow it 🙂

I also heard kimber kable axios on my friends mdr-z1r and was very impressed as well, would highly recommend it for a mdr-z1r thought don't know how it would pair with other headphones I only tried 1time.

Also Peter is an amazing guy, ask him what you want and he'll make it!
I had fast reply's under 3days max and he built me like 4 cables in a matter of 3 months. Orders where also placed like 1 per month so yea its pretty quick.


----------



## Nostoi

Lookout57 said:


> I have the Black Dragon for my LCD-X and couldn't stand the sound. No bass, too bright and this was the "recommended" cable. I also have the Blue Dragon for my HE400i and it's nothing special. I need to sell the HE400i as I don't use it anymore.
> 
> I've found that the DHC all silver cables to provide some of the best sound. I use them now on all my IEMs and my MDR-Z1R and Cascade headphones. Feel free to email them to ask for their recommendations for your equipment,
> 
> DHC highly recommended.





Vitaly2017 said:


> Il save you the hassle by just saying dhc and kimber kable are the best cables you can buy.
> 
> It is true dhc silver cables are outstanding and among the best of what I heard. You can go with dhc flagship silver with full confidence if money can allow it 🙂
> 
> ...


Cheers. I cancelled my Moon Audio order. Have ordered some Plussound cables, but will also order DHC, as I want A/B them.


----------



## choisan

I am a very happy user of symbiote elite 19, what dhc cable will you order?


----------



## Nostoi

choisan said:


> I am a very happy user of symbiote elite 19, what dhc cable will you order?


Not looking to go that high up that ladder (tho looks excellent), but will probably order Clone Fusion or Molecule Elite. I want to do A/B with Plussound's silver-plated X8 Series cables in terms of ergonomics, build, and technical merits (imaging, soundstage, resolve, etc).


----------



## Vitaly2017

Nostoi said:


> Not looking to go that high up that ladder (tho looks excellent), but will probably order Clone Fusion or Molecule Elite. I want to do A/B with Plussound's silver-plated X8 Series cables in terms of ergonomics, build, and technical merits (imaging, soundstage, resolve, etc).



Both brands are very high end products, at end only your preferences will play a role in chosing the one you prefer.


----------



## deafenears

DHC looks to have a new copper line - Complement C, 18.8awg.


----------



## Shini44

DHC Prion4, still not fully burned in but wow even on first few hours the difference is day and night. very clean with black background, and was able to enjoy cleaner and more extended treble with more controlled bass, the mids too were flushed out. will update my impressions after 100 hours of burn in.


the cables were so good so i went ahead and ordered 2x Prion4S Masterpiece Interconnect cables with BNC custom cables from DHC. 

FYI: my setup is Hugo TT2 + M-Scaler --> Woo Audio WA33 Elite Edition with JPS internal wiring.

i will use the cable on a lot of headphones later like LCD-4, Utopia and Abyss.


----------



## Whazzzup

I wouldn’t buy a hp without a prion 4


----------



## Vitaly2017

Shini44 said:


> DHC Prion4, still not fully burned in but wow even on first few hours the difference is day and night. very clean with black background, and was able to enjoy cleaner and more extended treble with more controlled bass, the mids too were flushed out. will update my impressions after 100 hours of burn in.
> 
> 
> the cables were so good so i went ahead and ordered 2x Prion4S Masterpiece Interconnect cables with BNC custom cables from DHC.
> ...




Oohh congratulations! Very good acquisition.
From my experience and I recently had on my hands 4 dhc cables and they all performed similarly im terms of burn in period time, they all hugely benefit for a 200 hour burn. The difference is very noticeable, it improve a lot with burn in. So have fun 😛


----------



## justsomesonyfan

if anyone wants to trade their 4.4mm mmcx complement C for a like-new OG mest, let me know


----------



## goodvibes (May 17, 2021)

Just thought I'd add a link to there FAQ page. I would never have bought a gold or silver alloy cable from anyone and he goes into length here to explain why he won't offer them. Nice to see someone speaking the truth as opposed to marketing and finding ways to charge more.
https://doublehelixcables.com/faq/
I just bought a custom configured silver on one pole and copper on the other IEM cable. Build is great and the tonality is as expected. I'll report back after some hours.


----------



## Calfredo826

goodvibes said:


> Just thought I'd add a link to there FAQ page. I would never have bought a gold or silver alloy cable from anyone and he goes into length here to explain why he won't offer them. Nice to see someone speaking the truth as opposed to marketing and finding ways to charge more.
> https://doublehelixcables.com/faq/
> I just bought a custom configured silver on one pole and copper on the other IEM cable. Build is great and the tonality is as expected. I'll report back after some hours.


Any pictures of the new cable?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

got my complement C.

good god. i knew cables could make or break an iem but this is a whole new level. i can't explain how drastic the change was in sound in both mest and my plunge customs. genuinely my plungies are far bigger than my full sized headphones in soundstage now (mdr 1am2). it's crazy. i might get an even thicker cable from plunge audio (9 awg 2 core) and see if thick cables is what it's all about.

it's so so much easier noticing details now. i thought mest was revealing but a good planar with this cable.. just a whole nother level! and now we wait for the n6ii ti to complete the endgame


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

I'm looking for a silver Symbiote Elite 19. Maybe someone was planning to sell/trade? Let me know, please.


----------



## Shini44

Got me bnc custom order and prion interconnect cables too


----------



## Steen Pihl

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I'm looking for a silver Symbiote Elite 19. Maybe someone was planning to sell/trade? Let me know, please.


I will return, but Im really having a hard time, trying to figure out, how to post pictures! Help please!


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Jun 1, 2021)

Steen Pihl said:


> I will return, but Im really having a hard time, trying to figure out, how to post pictures! Help please!


PMed.


----------



## choisan

i would look for a clone silver after owning the sym elite19 silver if someone wants to sell


----------



## Calfredo826

What’s wrong with the symbiote elite 19?


----------



## choisan

Nothing wrong, I love that. I sold my toxic bw, medusa and Crystal dream duet...
Simply want to try done silver


----------



## Calfredo826

choisan said:


> Nothing wrong, I love that. I sold my toxic bw, medusa and Crystal dream duet...
> Simply want to try done silver


How’s the ergonomics and comfort? I know it’s a beefy cable.


----------



## choisan (Jun 1, 2021)

I use it when I commute, quite acceptable, not having that heavy feeling.
i probably wait for the bf discount to go for the clone silver.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

While I'm waiting for a new cable and kneading my fingers and ears to write a review, here's another great photo of the gorgeous DHC Clone Silver in the combo with Dita Dream.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Gorgeous.


----------



## mammal

So, just ordered DHC Complement C cable for AB-1266, planning to compare it Lavricables Grand, as well as with Superconductor I used to own. Should arrive in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Whazzzup

Prion we’re it’s at but c is a great cable as well


----------



## mammal

Whazzzup said:


> Prion we’re it’s at but c is a great cable as well


Prion 4 is a bit outside of my price range right now, so wanted a cable that is mainly "the same as the stock, just better ergonomics", wasn't going after any sonic improvement (I may later).


----------



## Whazzzup

I have both, but the C is single and my prion is balanced, so can't direct A/B so its as much the amp as the cable, C was very good. Something to look forward to maybe in the future.


----------



## mammal

Whazzzup said:


> Something to look forward to maybe in the future.


Definitely


----------



## Another Audiophile

I am selling Double Helix Elite 19 Fusion if anyone is interested. These are near impossible to find


----------



## Slim1970

Another Audiophile said:


> I am selling Double Helix Elite 19 Fusion if anyone is interested. These are near impossible to find


What's it terminated for?


----------



## Another Audiophile

Slim1970 said:


> What's it terminated for?


2.5 balanced. Check out the listing. Price negotiable 
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/double-helix-elite-19-fusion.6739/


----------



## mammal

Copper arrived


----------



## normie610

mammal said:


> Copper arrived


Better than stock cable?


----------



## mammal

normie610 said:


> Better than stock cable?


Than stock cable yes. Than Lavricables? No. Will give it more time to see how it changes after the burn in. But the quality (feel and finish) is much worse than Lavricables (better than stock, which isn't hard) and unfortunately I have had terrible customer experience. I am giving Peter more time to resolve the issue before I comment publicly.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

While writing a review, here are some photos.


----------



## Nostoi

mammal said:


> Than stock cable yes. Than Lavricables? No. Will give it more time to see how it changes after the burn in. But the quality (feel and finish) is much worse than Lavricables (better than stock, which isn't hard) and unfortunately I have had terrible customer experience. I am giving Peter more time to resolve the issue before I comment publicly.


Did you get this fixed? Any comment on build would be interesting. And any more impressions on cooper cable vis-a-vis SQ?


----------



## Fife

Does anyone have issues contacting DH? I’ve sent some emails but no reply to an existing order.


----------



## mammal

Fife said:


> Does anyone have issues contacting DH? I’ve sent some emails but no reply to an existing order.


Are they back from vacation?


----------



## Fife

mammal said:


> Are they back from vacation?


Maybe that’s why no response…?


----------



## mammal

Nostoi said:


> Did you get this fixed? Any comment on build would be interesting. And any more impressions on cooper cable vis-a-vis SQ?


Sorry for late reply. Not fixed yet, he promised to get back to me once he is back from vacation and sort out the Y splitter. As for SQ, I prefer Lavricables silver. The difference is subtle though. Silver has a bit more warmth, detail and air, but copper is darker and punchier.


----------



## Nostoi

mammal said:


> Sorry for late reply. Not fixed yet, he promised to get back to me once he is back from vacation and sort out the Y splitter. As for SQ, I prefer Lavricables silver. The difference is subtle though. Silver has a bit more warmth, detail and air, but copper is darker and punchier.


Ok, thanks for update - which is good to know in advance.


----------



## Souldriver

I came here looking for more info since i put in an order over two weeks ago but never heard back. CS was excellent up to that point. Not sure the length of the vacation but some sort of auto response would be nice, or adjustment of the wait times posted on tip of his site.


----------



## Souldriver

I got a very quick response. It just said that the cable will go out next week. That is fine with me.


----------



## lucasratmundo (Sep 3, 2021)

I've ordered an adapter 2-3 weeks ago and haven't got any updates on it yet. I've also emailed them twice and no response. @Souldriver How did you contact them?


----------



## Whazzzup

2-3 weeks? Come on fellas and gals this isn’t Best Buy, relax


----------



## lucasratmundo

Whazzzup said:


> 2-3 weeks? Come on fellas and gals this isn’t Best Buy, relax


The 2-3 weeks wait is not an issue for me. What concerned me was the lack of response.


----------



## Whazzzup

Have you perused through this thread over the last 6 years of posts? Not saying anything but…


----------



## Lookout57

Remember Peter did take a couple of weeks off in August for vacation that was posted on his website. He's probably just catching up now.


----------



## lucasratmundo

Whazzzup said:


> Have you perused through this thread over the last 6 years of posts? Not saying anything but…


The frontpage of the website states "No backlog - new orders ship in 1 week!" at the very top. I've only found this thread now.


----------



## Souldriver

lucasratmundo said:


> I've ordered an adapter 2-3 weeks ago and haven't got any updates on it yet. I've also emailed them twice and no response. @Souldriver How did you contact them?


Through the existing email thread i had with him.

Tbh i didnt see anything about a vacation posted on the site but i did see it mentioned here which eased my mind. from the CS based correspondence i didnt think it was an up and run but i hoped it wasnt a health issue or something like that


----------



## Whazzzup (Sep 3, 2021)

lucasratmundo said:


> The frontpage of the website states "No backlog - new orders ship in 1 week!" at the very top. I've only found this thread now.


Not belittling your concerns but periodic delays in email replies and order delays are pretty much fact. From year to year season to season, the ebb and flow of complaints comes and goes. Sometimes better sometimes little worse. Now I’m not defending anything but in 10,000 of orders no one seems left in the lurch, I’m, and I don’t know why, just sayin you’ll hear or get shipped at some point.


----------



## everyusername

I purchased a cable from Double Helix recently and am incredibly impressed with the build and sound quality. It's a beautiful cable. However, my experience as a customer did almost result in me cancelling my order. 

I want to share my experience here for the benefit of others. 

I understand that craft takes time. 

I'm happy to wait nine months for something to be custom made if that time had been appropriately communicated. But when there is a message on a website that says that new orders will ship in a week, then I assume that my order will ship in a week. Or if that can't happen for some reason (I'm a small business owner myself, I know what it's like) then I'd anticipate that I'd get an email telling me what's up. 

It's not complicated. 

I placed my order on July 22nd. At that point in time, there was a banner on the website saying that new orders will ship in a week. We had a bit of back and forth about options, with all email responses coming in a timely manner (less than 24h, with many much quicker). I appreciated Peter's help picking the right parts for the cable. The final decisions of the loadout were made on July 25th. So at that point, I assumed that my cable would be made and sent out the following week (e.g. August 1st). 

On August 9th, a week or so after I expected the order would be shipped, I requested an update via email. 

I didn't receive a reply.

This was out of character, as the half a dozen emails I sent before ordering were answered within 24h.

On August 15th, I requested a refund: "Can I please get a refund for this order? Your website states that new orders ship in a week, however, it’s been three weeks since we last spoke. I reached out for an update last week, but haven’t heard back, so I’m guessing this hasn’t been shipped already(?)." 

I got a response shortly after advising that "It’s in testing right now, I should have tracking shortly, sorry for the delay."

The cable was shipped the following day and arrived in Australia four days later.

So from when I finalised my order (Jul 25th) to when the cable was sent (Aug 16), it was three weeks. 

Yeah yeah, I know, some people had to wait a lot longer. But that's not the point. If the website shows 1 week build times, then I expect 1 week build times. And when spending huge amounts of coin on a high-end product like this, I don't think it's unreasonable to expect that you'll be kept in the loop if there are delays.

As I said, it's a beautifully crafted cable. I love it. But I didn't love it when I feared that I had been ghosted or wouldn't get my cable for months. You see, it was only when I didn't hear back on the 9th that I found this thread. And it was after reading 120 odd pages of examples of unanswered emails and very long delays, that I requested a refund. 

I shouldn't have to read a 120-page thread to know to "expect" poor customer service and delays! Just because someone makes great products, doesn't mean you should have to put up with that nonsense. 

A customer should be able to trust the information on the website. 

I know that people in this thread (including Peter) encourage customers to just keep emailing him if they don't get a response, but really, who has time for that? I shouldn't have to send an email every day in the hope that he sees it! 

It's not that hard to keep on top of client communication. 

Peter, if you happen to see this, I love the cable, thank you. I work with businesses to improve their processes, if you'd like to jump on a call at some point, I could help you put some simple stuff in place that'd make a massive difference for you and your customers. No charge. You have a brilliant product and it's a shame to see such mixed reviews here due to things that are entirely avoidable.


----------



## Souldriver

^^^ This. So many businesses go from the latest and hottest because theyre spectacular, to ruining their reputation or not keeping up and getting trashed by their community.

The story is many times the same where bad communication of small things, or long delays after money is taken a d people feel like theyve been "had".

One time this happened to a guitar pickup winder, they got help, then made a huge comeback video as people still waited for orders  just to fall back into the same problems.

Business is hard. I encourage anyone to seek help as so much changes as you grow and sometimes you dont even realise it.


----------



## everyusername (Sep 4, 2021)

I guess I should also share an image of my cable. It is a Molecule Elite (8-Wire Silver), with titanium Eidolic bits and bobs. It's 4.4mm balanced and I also grabbed a 4.4mm to 6.3mm adapter. The workmanship is A+, I can't fault the cable quality at all.

The only change I'd make to the cable if I had the chance, would be to move the Y-splitter up a bit higher. It's not a problem, just a preference thing.


----------



## Souldriver

Looks like the banner was updated to better reflect the current wait, which is extremely appreciated.


----------



## Souldriver

Not sure whats up or if anyone has more info. Still nothing even after saying itll be finished 2 weeks in a row. A friend is also waiting for his that was put in mid July.


----------



## Fife (Sep 24, 2021)

Fife said:


> Does anyone have issues contacting DH? I’ve sent some emails but no reply to an existing order.


I haven’t received any replies for more than a month


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Got Complement C. 
Usually I don't really like copper cables. But this is the best copper cable I've ever heard. Beautiful texture, luxurious bass, rich trebles. Great cable!


----------



## Souldriver

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Got Complement C.
> Usually I don't really like copper cables. But this is the best copper cable I've ever heard. Beautiful texture, luxurious bass, rich trebles. Great cable!


I have no doubts in the quality of the cables. It just needs to get made at some point.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Souldriver said:


> I have no doubts in the quality of the cables. It just needs to get made at some point.


My message is not a response to yours and I am not trying to convince you of anything. 
My message is about the cables we are discussing here.


----------



## Souldriver

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> My message is not a response to yours and I am not trying to convince you of anything.
> My message is about the cables we are discussing here.


Oh for sure. DHC came highly recommended by those who have spent a few $k on cables. I like the more no nonsense approach he has with options and wire types and his construction looks much cleaner than others.

With the adapter options I can use 1 cable for 2-3 different headphones as well which is big on value.

I didnt mean my comment to knock on yours either, its just getting a bit annoying at this point waiting 2 months. I dont think there has been anyone that hasnt gotten a cable but it seems to be a mystery wait to enjoy them.


----------



## jaboki

Souldriver said:


> I have no doubts in the quality of the cables. It just needs to get made at some point.


This seems to be a problem with a lot of cable maker these days.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Souldriver said:


> Oh for sure. DHC came highly recommended by those who have spent a few $k on cables. I like the more no nonsense approach he has with options and wire types and his construction looks much cleaner than others.
> 
> With the adapter options I can use 1 cable for 2-3 different headphones as well which is big on value.
> 
> I didnt mean my comment to knock on yours either, its just getting a bit annoying at this point waiting 2 months. I dont think there has been anyone that hasnt gotten a cable but it seems to be a mystery wait to enjoy them.


Well, I think it's worth taking philosophically. The harder it is to find a cable (and another device), the more valuable it is. Although maybe to some extent it is an artificial deficit) 

My friend has been waiting for his order for 5 months. It's really long. Not sure I would wait that long. However, I still accepted expectations. 
Although, of course, it is quite long. And when someone is waiting for the desired thing, even a few days pass like an eternity.
However, it seems to me that we audiophiles are doomed to wait)


----------



## Souldriver

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Well, I think it's worth taking philosophically. The harder it is to find a cable (and another device), the more valuable it is. Although maybe to some extent it is an artificial deficit)
> 
> My friend has been waiting for his order for 5 months. It's really long. Not sure I would wait that long. However, I still accepted expectations.
> Although, of course, it is quite long. And when someone is waiting for the desired thing, even a few days pass like an eternity.
> However, it seems to me that we audiophiles are doomed to wait)


If its 5 months and it was stated as 5 months then that is cool with me. The 1 week no backorder, changing to only 3-4 weeks but really being a few months of mystery is not something I am a fan of. And not really something you find out about until you do some digging.

Although I started to look at other cable offerings few of them have the same adapters, and non have the headphone side adapters which will allow one cable be used on an HD6xx and a Radiance.


----------



## Fife

So I never got any email replies until I suddenly received a shipping notification along with separate tracking info. Then replies to emails. Next thing you know, my order was updated as per change requests and my Ultrashort adapter arrived at my door in Canada the next day. So from no communication and then bam. Adapter (4.4mm female to 1/4 male) is top notch. Patience is key.


----------



## meomap

Fife said:


> So I never got any email replies until I suddenly received a shipping notification along with separate tracking info. Then replies to emails. Next thing you know, my order was updated as per change requests and my Ultrashort adapter arrived at my door in Canada the next day. So from no communication and then bam. Adapter (4.4mm female to 1/4 male) is top notch. Patience is key.


I have one of that from DHC.
4 pins XLR to 4.4.4mm 
4.4 mm to 6.3 mm ultra short adapter 
Also
Lemo to 3.5 mm ultra short adapter for hp too.


----------



## Whazzzup

Patience is not the ability to wait, but the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting


----------



## dcguy73

Just placed an order for a DHC Complement C cable for my new LCD-5. Hope Peter’s good reputation for quality cables is solid. Norne Audio didn’t have stock of the copper cables I was looking for, so I decided to give DHC a shot.


----------



## everyusername

Peter's cables are definitely high quality. I haven't tried the Complement C, but love my Molecule Elite. Enjoy!


----------



## Slim1970

dcguy73 said:


> Just placed an order for a DHC Complement C cable for my new LCD-5. Hope Peter’s good reputation for quality cables is solid. Norne Audio didn’t have stock of the copper cables I was looking for, so I decided to give DHC a shot.


I wonder if copper or silver will sound the best on the LCD-5's?


----------



## Whazzzup

Dhc best cable sounds best but I have copper for an iem, and c4 for an se hp now use prion 4 balanced for hd800S. There’s no bad choices but once you go prion 4 it’s hard to not follow it up


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

I have complement C. The best copper cable, imho.


----------



## Souldriver

So mine finally came in. One of the ultrashort connectors is tilted but its fine for now. It has more presence for sure but it does give some ear fatigue with my hd6xx and bhc. Its fine with other amps but i was surprised there.

I would think an all copper cable would be better but those were much more expensive.


----------



## everyusername

I just wanted to jump back in here and say how incredibly happy I am with the Molecule Elite (8-Wire Silver) I purchased a couple of months ago. 

It is the first serious aftermarket cable that I've owned and it is an absolute dream to use.

I use it with my Focal Stellia's and either my Lotoo PAW 6000 or JDS Labs Element II.

I'm not going to try and describe the sound of this cable, as I don't have the words or experience to do so, but I will say that I've listened to more music since I got this than at any other time of my life. And it's not just that I'm rediscovering music that I love, but wading into other genres simply because everything sounds so good!

Of course, that isn't all thanks to the Molecule Elite, the Stellia's are an incredible set of headphones, especially when paired with the Lotoo.

I tried going back to the stock Stellia cable. Just as a point of comparison. I lasted two songs before I packed it away again. 

If you are thinking about getting a Double Helix Cable, it's worth the wait.


----------



## everyusername (Oct 25, 2021)

And here is another pic, this time the desktop setup:






And just the cable:


----------



## dcguy73 (Nov 4, 2021)

Received the Complement C today via FedEx. Initial impressions are good with my LCD-5 headphones. Smooth with good extension and great bass. I got the naked copper/no sleeve option as well as the upgraded silver/rhodium XLR connector. It's a very solid-feeling cable, but not as substantial as my braided Norne Audio Draug Clear, which is made with larger gauge wire. The proof is in the pudding, as they say, so I'll see how it sounds over time.


----------



## everyusername

I love the look of the complement C... I really should have gotten one for my Stellia's.


----------



## Fife

These posts need pics 😂


----------



## jaboki

dcguy73 said:


> Received the Complement C today via FedEx. Initial impressions are good with my LCD-5 headphones. Smooth with good extension and great bass. I got the naked copper/no sleeve option as well as the upgraded silver/rhodium XLR connector. It's a very solid-feeling cable, but not as substantial as my braided Norne Audio Draug Clear, which is made with larger gauge wire. The proof is in the pudding, as they say, so I'll see how it sounds over time.


What do you think about the Complement C vs the Draug?


----------



## dcguy73

jaboki said:


> What do you think about the Complement C vs the Draug?


Unfortunately, the Draug I own is not terminated for Audeze headphones, so I can’t do a direct comparison.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

DHC Symbiote Elite 19 with Oriolus Traillii and L&P W2.


----------



## everyusername

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> DHC Symbiote Elite 19 with Oriolus Traillii and L&P W2.


Beautiful!


----------



## sqz0914

dcguy73 said:


> Just placed an order for a DHC Complement C cable for my new LCD-5. Hope Peter’s good reputation for quality cables is solid. Norne Audio didn’t have stock of the copper cables I was looking for, so I decided to give DHC a shot.


I just placed an order of a DHC Complement C15 for my LCD-5 as well. Hope I can get it in about 2 weeks as stated on the website. lol.


----------



## Slim1970

sqz0914 said:


> I just placed an order of a DHC Complement C15 for my LCD-5 as well. Hope I can get it in about 2 weeks as stated on the website. lol.


You don’t like the stock cable? I have the LCD-5’s as well and think the stock cable is pretty good.


----------



## sqz0914 (Dec 20, 2021)

Slim1970 said:


> You don’t like the stock cable?


I only got a 6.3mm stock cable (I didn't order LCD-5 directly from Audeze) and I haven't tried it because I always use 4-pin XLR. I am using the LCD-5 with ZMF 4K copper cable and it sounds amazing. This ZMF cable has some magic to make things smooth and clear but its 4-pin mini connectors are somewhat loose.


----------



## choisan

sqz0914 said:


> I just placed an order of a DHC Complement C15 for my LCD-5 as well. Hope I can get it in about 2 weeks as stated on the website. lol.


i ordered my clone silver on bf, received on dec4.
loving that.


----------



## everyusername

choisan said:


> i ordered my clone silver on bf, received on dec4.
> loving that.


Awesome! I just had the cable on my Dita Dream's die, so am thinking a Clone Fusion might be in my future but haven't decided yet.


----------



## choisan

i have the elite19, it is damn good, and i tried the clone silver, it has more controlled, affordable and transportable. i like it.
the elite 19 on the other hand, it gives more layers and environment depth


----------



## sqz0914

choisan said:


> i ordered my clone silver on bf, received on dec4.
> loving that.


Great! Before this C15, I also bought a Complement 4 Silver from DHC for my HD800S. The waiting time is long but this silver cable is also amazing. It improves the overall timbre of the sound. I think C15 is the upgrade of this silver cable and I am looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Slim1970

sqz0914 said:


> I only got a 6.3mm stock cable (I didn't order LCD-5 directly from Audeze) and I haven't tried it because I always use 4-pin XLR. I am using the LCD-5 with ZMF 4K copper cable and it sounds amazing. This ZMF cable has some magic to make things smooth and clear but its 4-pin mini connectors are somewhat loose.


Ah, got it. Mine came with the 6.3mm cable to. I contacted Audeze and they replaced it with a balanced one. Couldn’t be happier.

I’ve owned the Prion 4 from DHC. I got a silver Complement 4 on my TC’s and a Complement 3 Fusion cable on my Elites. I can say the LCD-5 sounds the best with an all copper cable. Looking forward to hearing what think of the Complement C.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (Dec 20, 2021)

everyusername said:


> Awesome! I just had the cable on my Dita Dream's die, so am thinking a Clone Fusion might be in my future but haven't decided yet.


I think it will be a really good idea. I used my Dita Dream with Clone Silver and it was a great combo for sound. In addition, this cable has good convenience.
_(In general, if you are interested in a more detailed opinion, you can find my __review__ on Clone Silver on Porta.fi) _


----------



## everyusername

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> I think it will be a really good idea. I used my Dita Dream with Clone Silver and it was a great combo for sound. In addition, this cable has good convenience.
> _(In general, if you are interested in a more detailed opinion, you can find my __review__ on Clone Silver on Porta.fi) _


Thanks! I appreciate hearing first-hand that it's a good combo. I'll have a read of your review.


----------



## sqz0914 (Jan 1, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> Ah, got it. Mine came with the 6.3mm cable to. I contacted Audeze and they replaced it with a balanced one. Couldn’t be happier.
> 
> I’ve owned the Prion 4 from DHC. I got a silver Complement 4 on my TC’s and a Complement 3 Fusion cable on my Elites. I can say the LCD-5 sounds the best with an all copper cable. Looking forward to hearing what think of the Complement C.


Today I found a Verite silver cable in the drawer which I left for a moment. lol. Using LCD-5 with a silver cable, the imaging is more refined and precise. The smooth is improved to another level, more similar to electrostatic headphones, like a "bass-enhanced" 009s that I listened to on my friend's system. I really like to see what would happen with a Complement C silver DHC cable.


----------



## Slim1970

sqz0914 said:


> Today I found a Verite silver cable in the drawer which I left for a moment. lol. Using LCD-5 with a silver cable, the imaging is more refined and precise. The smooth is improved to another level, more similar to electrostatic headphones, like a "bass-enhanced" 009s that I listened to on my friend's system. I really like to see what would happen with a Complement C silver DHC cable.


I wish I hadn't gotten rid of my Prion 4. I should've just had it reterminated to fit my Audeze/Elite cans. I've tried some other cables on my LCD-5's but I'm finding copper may be the best fit for their sound signature.


----------



## Lookout57

Slim1970 said:


> I wish I hadn't gotten rid of my Prion 4. I should've just had it reterminated to fit my Audeze/Elite cans. I've tried some other cables on my LCD-5's but I'm finding copper may be the best fit for their sound signature.


Depending on how your Prion4 was terminated you could have just ordered an adapter for the Audeze/Elite. I have my Prion4 terminated for the MDR-Z1R and have the 3.5mm to 4-pin Mini XLR adapter for my LCD-X.


----------



## sqz0914 (Jan 1, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> I wish I hadn't gotten rid of my Prion 4. I should've just had it reterminated to fit my Audeze/Elite cans. I've tried some other cables on my LCD-5's but I'm finding copper may be the best fit for their sound signature.


Yeah, using silver cable loses some ambiance, a sacrifice I guess Audeze doesn't want to have.


----------



## Slim1970

Lookout57 said:


> Depending on how your Prion4 was terminated you could have just ordered an adapter for the Audeze/Elite. I have my Prion4 terminated for the MDR-Z1R and have the 3.5mm to 4-pin Mini XLR adapter for my LCD-X.


Yeah, in hindsight that’s exactly what I should have done.


----------



## Slim1970

sqz0914 said:


> Yeah, using silver cable loses some ambiance, a sacrifice I guess Audeze doesn't want to have.


I was happy Audeze didn’t include the silver plated copper cable with the LCD-5’s. That cable sounds terrible to me. I do want to try the DHC Complement C cable to see if it’s an improvement over the stock copper cable for the LCD-5’s.


----------



## sqz0914 (Jan 2, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> I was happy Audeze didn’t include the silver plated copper cable with the LCD-5’s. That cable sounds terrible to me. I do want to try the DHC Complement C cable to see if it’s an improvement over the stock copper cable for the LCD-5’s.


I don't know how it is terrible but if the outer plated silver is not thick enough, it would level up the treble "roughly" and bring stridency. I ordered both the new complement C copper and silver cables from DHC. I would post my thoughts once I receive them.


----------



## Slim1970

sqz0914 said:


> I don't know how it is terrible but if the outer plated silver is not thick enough, it would level up the treble "toughly" and bring stridency. I ordered both the new complement C copper and silver cables from DHC. I would post my thoughts once I receive them.


Awesome, looking forward to hearing your thoughts on how the Complement C and Silver compare.


----------



## bmn1251

https://www.sonusapparatus.com/2021/12/a-tale-of-two-cables-double-helix-plussound/


----------



## Nogoodnamesleft

Are there ever any sales/ coupons?


----------



## Whazzzup

Nogoodnamesleft said:


> Are there ever any sales/ coupons?


Black Friday for sure, maybe Boxing Day?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

EE Wraith with gorgeous DHC Symbiote Elite 19 and new leather case.


----------



## audionewbi

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Complement C.


Hi, can I ask how is the ergonomics of this cable with your Z1R? I'm looking for a cable for IER-Z1R, so far couldn't find anything I like.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

audionewbi said:


> Hi, can I ask how is the ergonomics of this cable with your Z1R? I'm looking for a cable for IER-Z1R, so far couldn't find anything I like.


If we are talking about the version with a fabric sleeve, then this is not your option.
It is soft but has a microphone effect.
Sleeveless, it is noticeably softer, looks and feels lighter, more ergonomic and more compact. When it comes to 22AWG cables, there are few options. Complement C is the thinnest of them. Norne Audio can be a little softer. For example, Dunu Hulk is some harder and thiсker. 
Or you should pay attention to something noticeably more subtle and comfortable. Such cables include, for example, new versions (21-22) of Whiplash Cable Dynamics. But they are not very free to buy.


----------



## javahut

audionewbi said:


> Hi, can I ask how is the ergonomics of this cable with your Z1R? I'm looking for a cable for IER-Z1R, so far couldn't find anything I like.


Ergonomics of DHC IEM cables are second to none. I have 3 DHC IEM cables. No microphonics in any of them. They are soft, supple, and built like a tank. And they're not stiff like a lot of high end cables.

Honestly... unless you want your cable to be a piece of jewelry, you're wasting your money on any more expensive cables. You won't find any better. That they're reasonably priced compared to a lot of high end cables is just a bonus. I've had a lot of cables, and I honestly wouldn't buy anything else anymore.


----------



## ToddRaymond

Hey @sqz0914, have you received your C15 yet?


----------



## SuperBurrito

ToddRaymond said:


> Hey @sqz0914, have you received your C15 yet?


I just received mine!
Not broken in yet.  Hard to imagine better SQ though.  Only downsides are price and weight.  It's a beast!  
I'll provide more impressions once it is broken in.


----------



## ToddRaymond

Copy that!  Thanks!  I'm very tempted.  I e-mailed Peter, asking if a similar 'S-mod' is possible with the standard Complement C, but haven't heard back yet.

On the other hand, if I just get the C15 + S-mod, I know that I would never ever be tempted to upgrade.


----------



## SuperBurrito

ToddRaymond said:


> Copy that!  Thanks!  I'm very tempted.  I e-mailed Peter, asking if a similar 'S-mod' is possible with the standard Complement C, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> On the other hand, if I just get the C15 + S-mod, I know that I would never ever be tempted to upgrade.


I got the s-mod with my C15.  I asked Peter about it and he said the s-mod adds a bit of sparkle and transparency.


----------



## dnd3241

Has anyone had experiences with the DHC Prion 4 with the HD800S?


----------



## tonysecretsky

It's a pity than DHC has canceled the Clone Copper.


----------



## thecrow

sqz0914 said:


> I don't know how it is terrible but if the outer plated silver is not thick enough, it would level up the treble "roughly" and bring stridency. I ordered both the new complement C copper and silver cables from DHC. I would post my thoughts once I receive them.


Any update/views?


----------



## Whazzzup

dnd3241 said:


> Has anyone had experiences with the DHC Prion 4 with the HD800S?


I have it, well for years and years, whenever prion 4 balanced launched. Ran a c4 to hd800S se before then stock before that.  Each step provided sonic benefits but there is no way to a/b se versus balanced and again, it’s been so long. I just haven’t changed a thing and won’t


----------



## tawmizzzz

Just got my C15 w/ Eidolic PEERLESS XLR and initial impressions are that it is indeed more musical than the stock cable for my LCD5. I hear a slightly darker treble (perhaps the s-mod would have helped here), but with a more fuller midrange and heftier lower-end. The fuller notes create a more coherent portrayal across the frequencies which really helps to just get sucked into the musical versus the more analytical stock cable.

I'll take some cooler photos later but happy with the purchase so far. Looking forward to improving my chain further with some TWL ICs and PCs within the next week or so.


----------



## Lookout57

tawmizzzz said:


> Just got my C15 w/ Eidolic PEERLESS XLR and initial impressions are that it is indeed more musical than the stock cable for my LCD5. I hear a slightly darker treble (perhaps the s-mod would have helped here), but with a more fuller midrange and heftier lower-end. The fuller notes create a more coherent portrayal across the frequencies which really helps to just get sucked into the musical versus the more analytical stock cable.
> 
> I'll take some cooler photos later but happy with the purchase so far. Looking forward to improving my chain further with some TWL ICs and PCs within the next week or so.


The Prion4 does everything the C15 does and opens up the treble without being harsh. The Prion4 made my LCD-X listenable as I was contemplating selling it based on the cables I had been using.


----------



## hotsnacx

Any suggestions on contacting dhc? I placed an order at the end of April and also sent an email 48 hours ago and haven't heard anything back? Hoping DHC watches this thread.


----------



## jaboki

hotsnacx said:


> Any suggestions on contacting dhc? I placed an order at the end of April and also sent an email 48 hours ago and haven't heard anything back? Hoping DHC watches this thread.


Email is usually the best way and I wouldn’t be surprised if you don’t hear back for another week. I would just reach back out occasionally for updates.


----------



## hotsnacx

12 weeks since my order. Was told 4 weeks ago it would be ready in the next week. I think out of 4 emails I received one reply. Not thrilled.


----------



## fanteskiller

Looking for Clone Silver now. If I order it new there should be 12 weeks build time...


----------



## hotsnacx

I ordered a v4 molecule with A2dc plugs so I can understand the parts being uncommon and taking awhile:


----------



## Lookout57

hotsnacx said:


> 12 weeks since my order. Was told 4 weeks ago it would be ready in the next week. I think out of 4 emails I received one reply. Not thrilled.


I heard from Peter 2 weeks ago that he's backed up due to a personal issue.


----------



## hotsnacx

I’ve heard nothing but good things so I’ll happily wait.


----------



## hotsnacx

Just listening to the molecule dhc made me for my ath-awkt. Coming from hart audio cables, the build quality invites more confidence, well worth the wait.


----------



## jaboki

hotsnacx said:


> Just listening to the molecule dhc made me for my ath-awkt. Coming from hart audio cables, the build quality invites more confidence, well worth the wait.


All the good cable makers seem to move at turtle speed (or slower)


----------



## Since1991

I placed my order for the Prion and I'm hoping the problems stated in this thread are resolved. Peter replied back to my emails very quickly and even sent me multiple emails after my question to provide more details. I'm hoping the ETA that he gave me is accurate.


----------



## thecrow

Anyone heard from DHC/Peter recently?

I am awaiting a cable that was ordered almost 3 months ago and I have not heard back from Peter from an email a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Since1991

thecrow said:


> Anyone heard from DHC/Peter recently?
> 
> I am awaiting a cable that was ordered almost 3 months ago and I have not heard back from Peter from an email a couple of weeks ago.



Which cable did you place the order for?


----------



## Lookout57

thecrow said:


> Anyone heard from DHC/Peter recently?
> 
> I am awaiting a cable that was ordered almost 3 months ago and I have not heard back from Peter from an email a couple of weeks ago.


When I last heard from Peter around a month ago he was dealing with a personal issue that was causing the backlog.


----------



## thecrow

Since1991 said:


> Which cable did you place the order for?


Complement c


----------



## thecrow

sqz0914 said:


> I don't know how it is terrible but if the outer plated silver is not thick enough, it would level up the treble "roughly" and bring stridency. I ordered both the new complement C copper and silver cables from DHC. I would post my thoughts once I receive them.


Have you received them yet?


----------



## thecrow

I received my complement c (Copper) for my susvaras last week and have t enjoying it straight off the bat.

curious for any experienced opinions of how the complement c compares to the c15.


----------



## normie610

thecrow said:


> I received my complement c (Copper) for my susvaras last week and have t enjoying it straight off the bat.
> 
> curious for any experienced opinions of how the complement c compares to the c15.


I had the Complement C before and I just couldn’t enjoy the sound with Susvara. Norne’s Vykari sounds a lot better than Complement C. Then I sold that cable and went for C15 with S-mod. And it’s like heaven and earth. It’s the best sound I’ve ever heard from Susvara (and TC and SR1a). Period. 

p.s. I’ve never heard C15 *without* the S-mod.


----------



## SuperBurrito

normie610 said:


> I had the Complement C before and I just couldn’t enjoy the sound with Susvara. Norne’s Vykari sounds a lot better than Complement C. Then I sold that cable and went for C15 with S-mod. And it’s like heaven and earth. It’s the best sound I’ve ever heard from Susvara (and TC and SR1a). Period.
> 
> p.s. I’ve never heard C15 *without* the S-mod.


Agreed I have the C15 with the S-mod and it is perfect with the Susvara and TC. End game!


----------



## Since1991

I just got my Prion delivered. You can see in the photos that it is built very nicely. I haven’t had a chance to plug it in and listen to it, but the way it feels in my hand is definitely good.

I’ve been a bit frequent with my emails, but Peter has been very helpful with his very quick replies. I can say for sure that the issues that I saw mentioned in this thread has been solved.


----------



## ngd3

So lead time is still like 12 weeks?


----------



## MattKaye

the prion4 seems to be a very correct cable. And I think it would sound worse on a lot of setups than a copper, or a copper/silver one because it's actually how a cable should be, and most systems seem to be a bit lacking.. the fullness of sound, and color should come from a nice tube amp with high end tubes, and the resolution, detail etc. should be preserved from the dac, through the OCC silver litz. Has anyone tried a prion8? Is there a very big difference between it and a 4?


----------



## meomap

MattKaye said:


> the prion4 seems to be a very correct cable. And I think it would sound worse on a lot of setups than a copper, or a copper/silver one because it's actually how a cable should be, and most systems seem to be a bit lacking.. the fullness of sound, and color should come from a nice tube amp with high end tubes, and the resolution, detail etc. should be preserved from the dac, through the OCC silver litz. Has anyone tried a prion8? Is there a very big difference between it and a 4?


There is a Prion 8 model?


----------



## MattKaye

meomap said:


> There is a Prion 8 model?


it's been made before.. it's just a prion4 for each side.. not listed on the website but I've seen at least one online.. one sold on head-fi for 3500 I think.. I forget the length


----------



## meomap

MattKaye said:


> it's been made before.. it's just a prion4 for each side.. not listed on the website but I've seen at least one online.. one sold on head-fi for 3500 I think.. I forget the length


I see. Thanks.


----------



## P+D-MI

I received my DHC Molecule Elite headphone cable in July (ordered in May) and I'm loving it. I'm using it on the HD800S. One of these days maybe I will write a thorough review. What I will add now is that the fit and finish are perfect, I mean it's beautiful to look at. Also. it seems to be totally transparent. No harshness or sibilance at all and I mean NONE and the texture and detail in the bass is nuts, like I've never experienced. To be clear I'm in the camp that believes the HD800S has the perfect amount of bass. Listening through my Blue Dragon cable is impossible now.


----------



## Lookout57

P+D-MI said:


> I received my DHC Molecule Elite headphone cable in July (ordered in May) and I'm loving it. I'm using it on the HD800S. One of these days maybe I will write a thorough review. What I will add now is that the fit and finish are perfect, I mean it's beautiful to look at. Also. it seems to be totally transparent. No harshness or sibilance at all and I mean NONE and the texture and detail in the bass is nuts, like I've never experienced. To be clear I'm in the camp that believes the HD800S has the perfect amount of bass. Listening through my Blue Dragon cable is impossible now.


I'm using the same cable on my CA Cascade. It was a huge improvement over the CA SXC 8. Smooth details and improved imaging.


----------



## P+D-MI

Yeah, I didn't mention the improved, more precise imaging and deeper soundstage. Width seems about the same.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Symbiote Elite 19 with Ra C Cu - good match!


----------



## musicinmymind

Will there be any Black Friday discounts from Dobule Helix?
I am looking for prion4 extension cable.


----------



## Whazzzup

musicinmymind said:


> Will there be any Black Friday discounts from Dobule Helix?
> I am looking for prion4 extension cable.


There has been every year


----------



## Kimiifrit

X-posting from the T+A Solitaire P thread.

Happy to report that I finally grabbed a great silver cable, the Prion4 from DHC for my Sol P. It's always hard to find a beautiful cable for the Sol P for its bizarre deeply recessed connector port, the solution Peter came up with is a super compact but elegant adapter from standard 3.5mm to the HD800 connector, it's wired with naked large gauge silver inside according to Peter. It fits into the deeply recessed seat of Sol P perfectly. The combo works like a magic.

Also, I would like to share my shopping experience with DHC, as I know this has been a concern for some in the past. We communicated via email back and forth, and Peter is very responsive and helpful on my decision process and the cable configuration. I placed the order on 11/2 and received it on 11/16. It was lightning speed given the quality of the cable.

Earlier this year, I purchased a Complement C from DHC, order placed on 7/11 and received on 8/26.


----------



## Since1991

Kimiifrit said:


> X-posting from the T+A Solitaire P thread.
> 
> Happy to report that I finally grabbed a great silver cable, the Prion4 from DHC for my Sol P. It's always hard to find a beautiful cable for the Sol P for its bizarre deeply recessed connector port, the solution Peter came up with is a super compact but elegant adapter from standard 3.5mm to the HD800 connector, it's wired with naked large gauge silver inside according to Peter. It fits into the deeply recessed seat of Sol P perfectly. The combo works like a magic.
> 
> ...



I see you have the HD800 ultrashort adapter. Does your adapter also by any chance have the sound cut out in the left side while moving around?


----------



## Kimiifrit

Since1991 said:


> I see you have the HD800 ultrashort adapter. Does your adapter also by any chance have the sound cut out in the left side while moving around?


Nope, it has been working without any issues so far. I only got about 2 hours of listening though.

Just tried to move my head around intentionally, found no issue.


----------



## Hiker816

Looks like the new Chimera cable has been added to their website:  https://doublehelixcables.com/product/chimera-headphone-cable-the-last-evolution/

Very curious to hear impressions of this versus the Prion4.


----------



## Whazzzup

Looks good…. Not developed for hd800S yet, phew. Saved 4 g, lol for now.


----------



## kingkikapu

Anybody having trouble accessing their site at the moment?


----------



## Whazzzup

kingkikapu said:


> Anybody having trouble accessing their site at the moment?


Nope


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

New top
https://doublehelixcables.com/product/chimera-headphone-cable-the-last-evolution/


----------



## Hiker816

Does anyone know how long DHC's Black Friday sale will last?


----------



## SCBob

Hiker816 said:


> Does anyone know how long DHC's Black Friday sale will last?


Sale runs through Cyber Monday


----------



## Souldriver

ToddRaymond said:


> Copy that!  Thanks!  I'm very tempted.  I e-mailed Peter, asking if a similar 'S-mod' is possible with the standard Complement C, but haven't heard back yet.


Did you ever hear back about this?


----------



## Roasty

anyone managed to get recent communication with DHC/Peter?
i emailed twice about getting adaptors for my Solitaire P to use with the Prion4 and never heard back.


----------



## pippen99

Heard from him 11/06.  Had to remind him he had my Clone Silver for repair.  He responded promptly and received my repaired cable a few days later.  Chimera ordered!


----------



## IanB52

Roasty said:


> anyone managed to get recent communication with DHC/Peter?
> i emailed twice about getting adaptors for my Solitaire P to use with the Prion4 and never heard back.


I did talk to him a little when I ordered my Chimera. The message I got was that he is pretty much caught up and new orders are shipping quickly. I think he may prefer communicating via Telegram these days.


----------



## Flash676

Is there something I need to do to actually receive an order?  Mine has been unfulfilled for 4+ years and I've either gotten promises about getting it fulfilled or no response at all.


----------



## audionewbi

Hi guys, why was Symbiote Elite 19 discontinued? Is it because it can't be sourced or replaced by something else ?


----------



## kmmbd

Got a DHC Complement C cable for the Sennheiser HD650. Furutech connectors, transparent sheathing. Looks great and very ergonomic.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

audionewbi said:


> Hi guys, why was Symbiote Elite 19 discontinued? Is it because it can't be sourced or replaced by something else ?


I had a conversation with Peter recently and he said that it is very difficult to make, takes a lot of time and effort, and also the ergonomics of 19AWG cable is definitely not for everyone, and probably not for IEMs, so he decided not to more of it when the materials run out. So, most likely, it will not have a sequel or an update.
Unfortunately. 

However, you can rely on other cables that are in the assortment. I will add that Clone Silver is noticeably thinner and may be more comfortable. However, of course we understand that this is a completely different cable and in my opinion it gives about 70 percent of the sound of the Symbiote Elite.


----------



## IanB52

kmmbd said:


> Got a DHC Complement C cable for the Sennheiser HD650. Furutech connectors, transparent sheathing. Looks great and very ergonomic.


Nice photos!


----------



## IanB52

IanB52 said:


> I did talk to him a little when I ordered my Chimera. The message I got was that he is pretty much caught up and new orders are shipping quickly.


Maybe it was the holidays, but this was far too optimistic.


----------

